# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Yhteislenkit ja ajoporukat >  >  Siilinjärven maantie - ja maastolenkit

## kon-ciocc

Näyttäis menevän Kesäkuun ensimmäiselle torstaille,ainakin minun kohdalla,torstailenkkien alkamisajankohta.Ensi viikonloppuna vois yrittää ajaa jokin näistä:Vehmeri,Pohjois-Kallavesi tai esim. S:järvi-Nilsiä-Riistavesi-Vuorela-S:järvi.Vaihtoehtoja on muitakin.Lähtöajoista yms. pitäis keskustella yhdessä.Toivotaan kelejä,niin päästään tositoimiin!

[ 19.09.2004, 21:19: Viestiä muokkasi: kon-ciocc ]

----------


## Jonttaxtr

perskeles. Ei pääse vehmersalmen ajoihin, kun on mentävä Lohjalle SM-Erämelonta-tapahtumaan.   [img]redface.gif[/img]  
Ja taitaa jäädä vähäiseksi tuo yht.lnkeille osallistuminen, kun on Iisalmeen muutto vastassa. Työn perässä on mentävä. No josko sitten sukevan suunnalla kävisi ajelemassa, jos jaksaa.

----------


## kon-ciocc

Jos vain sää sallii,niin ajan ensi sunnuntaina Vehmerin lenkin.Kaikki halukkaat pääsevät mukaan!Lähtö Fonttiksen edestä noin klo.10.

----------


## Esko Luostarinen

pääsisin lähtemään vehmerin lenkille vasta kello 11.00, tai voin lähteä väliltä mukaan o______O
terveisin: Esko

----------


## kon-ciocc

On luultavasti ilmakin ehtinyt lämmetä enemmän,joten siirretään lähtöä tunnilla!Ajetaan Kuopion kautta Vehmersalmelle,niin Esko voi lähteä väliltä mukaan.

----------


## kon-ciocc

Nyt on sitten ensimmäinen sunnuntailenkki ajettu!Osallistujamäärä jäi vaivaiseen kahteen.Aurinkoinen- ja mukavan lämmin ilma,korvasivat osittain senkin puutteen.Kaverin oikeanjalan polvi vain kipeytyi niin,että viimeisten 30km matkalla hänen oli käveltävä ylämäet.Torstai-iltana toivottavasti olisi enemmän osallistujia.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Lenkkeillään vain yhdessä, mutta hieman lyhyempiä lenkkejä. Ensi sunnuntaina jos ei sada voisi S:järvi-Kinnulanlahti-Haminalahti-Kuopio-Siilinjärvi kiinostaa, jos jokaiselle kolmelle vartille noustaan välihinkiön selästä, pidetänn viiden minsan tauko ja katellaan maisemia.Teitenkin Kuopiossa juodaan kahvit ja syödään hyvät jätskit.
Jokin muukin lenkki tietenkin  tulee kyseeseen jos kolme-neljä tuntia ja 25 -27 km keskivauhti rittää.
Hannu

----------


## kon-ciocc

Sopii mainiosti!Klo. 10.00 esim. Fontanellan edestä?Toivottavasti saadaan pari pyöräilijää lisää.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Mennään vain huomenna kello 10 Fontanellalta. Luulen, että tarkoitan juuri Pohjois-Kallaveden reittiä. Se on Siilinjärveltä jotain 110 km. Kinnulanlahdessa maistuu jo aamukahvi. Tavataan bensiksellä jos tulet suoraan. Säävaraus.   :No huh!:

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Kiitoksia hyvästä lenkistä. Vaikka aurinko porotti niin mikään paikka ei palanut.
Palautumiseen meni koko ilta ja nytkin vielä on hieman "ajanut" olo.
Ensi sunnuntaina uusi lenkki.Olisiko se sitten
S:järvi-Varpaisjärvi-Nilsiä-S:järvi ja kello 9:30
Fontanellan edestä. Vai vaihdettaisko paikka tienrakentajien muistomerkille. Jotenkin se sopisi paremmin lenkin lähtöpaikaksi. Laitan tiedon myös Uutisjouseen.
Hannu

----------


## Esko Luostarinen

Ensi sunnuntain lenkki vaikuttaa hyvältä ja lähtö aikakin käy hyvin. Laskin satulaa vielä sentin alemmaksi ja laitoin enemmän vaakasuoraan...
ajoasento parani huomattavasti.   :Cool:

----------


## kon-ciocc

Ilmat tuntuvat suosivan ainakin pyöräilyä!Tuli viime viikolla ahnehdittua liikaa kilometrejä!
Maanantai oli tosi vaikea.Nyt parin levätyn päivän jälkeen alkaa olo normalisoitua.
Sunnuntai-ajoihin pyrin tulemaan jokatapauksessa mukaan. 
  Tuliskohan ketään torstai-ajoihin?Klo.18.00

----------


## Jonttaxtr

Perkules, torstaina muuten kävisi, vaan koulussa menee ilta, ja fillarin takagummikin on lösähtänyt. Ensviikon torstaina oon siilinjärvellä Nuorisuomi sporttileirillä, saattaisi olla että sillon tulen maantiefillarilla leirille, ja pääsen lenkille.
Jos vaan en vedä niin rankkoja reenejä 10v lapsille, että puhti on poissa illalla   :Leveä hymy:  
Jos olette lähdössä torstaina, niin mistä, ja monelta. Nettiä ei varmaan käytössä silloin viikolla ole, niin voisin käydä sitten lähtöpaikalla lähtöaikaan katsomassa, että onko ketään lähdössä, ja jos on, niin onko minusta mukaan lähtijäksi    :Sarkastinen:  
Vielä tiistaina olen tässä koneen ääressä odottamassa vastauksia.
Leirin yöpyminen on koululla, olikohan se ylä vai ala-aste, kuulemma kuitenkin koulumajoitus.

----------


## kon-ciocc

Jep!Terve tuloa!Klo.18.00 Fontanellan edessä.Hiljaista on torstaisin ollut,mutta jospa se siitä piristyis!

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Satelee pahus. Ensi viikonloppuna on Jukolan viesti, joten en pääse silloinkaan yhteislenkille, mutta sitten seuraavana viikonloppuna voi olla mahdollista.

----------


## kon-ciocc

Torstai ajoissa väki tuplaantui kertaheitolla ja keski-ikäkin putosi roimasti!Vauhtikin lähes tuplaantui!!On kova kaveri tämä "Jonttaxtr" vääntämään!En tahtonut peesissä pysyä!Erittäin antoisa lenkki.
   Sunnuntaina ajetaan,jos ilmat suosii ja kavereita ilmaantuu lähtöpaikalle.

----------


## Jonttaxtr

:Sarkastinen:   :Leveä hymy:   Pitäähän sitä vanhoja setiä kiusata   :Leveä hymy:  
Flunssa kele iski, ja muutin iisalmeen, elikkä minua ei enää näy siilissä...jos vaan ei viikonloppuisin innostu lähtemään   :Cool:

----------


## kon-ciocc

Sateet sotkevat taas sunnuntain ajot!On muutenkin liikunta jäänyt vähiin.Laiskuutta enemmänkin,kuin säiden syytä.Katellaan vaikka viikon päästä.   :Irvistys:  
    Kävimme Eskon kanssa seuraamassa Pyöräilyn SM-kisoja Kuopiossa.On se vaan komeata katsottavaa,kun kymmenet pyöräilijät menevät tiukassa mutkassa yhtenä "rypäleenä" 35-40km/h!
Tasoero näinkin isossa porukassa näytti olevan melkoinen.  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Huomenna sunnuntaina taas mennään? Kello 9.30.
Hannu

----------


## kon-ciocc

Jäiköhän venyttelyt liian vähille,koska ristiselän lihakset ovat olleet kipeinä viime lenkin jälkeen!Ajoin torstaina töihin Iisalmeen fillarilla.Lähdin klo. 5.10 .Hieno sää ajaa,keskinop. hieman alle 30km/h.Kaupungilla ajoin sitten pyörätielle särjettyyn pulloon... etukumi puhki.Takanen kuin ihmeen kaupalla säilyi ehjänä.Klo. 16.00 sitten vastatuuleen kohti Vaaraslahtea.Tietöitä,uusi asfaltti tarttui renkaisiin ja oli ahtaa haarukoiden väliin.18.00 olin mökillä.Täytyy sanoa ,ettei tarvinnut ruokapöytään houkutella!
   Huomenna epävakaista,joten katsotaan aamulla tarkemmin.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Joo olen valmiina, mutta jos sää sallii niin mennään nyt se Varpaisjärvi. Viime lenkillä mulla puutu    :Sarkastinen:   niska.

Hannu

[ 20-07-2002, 21:40: Viestiä muokkasi: hannupulkkinen ]

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Mennäänkö sitä elokuun ensimmäiselle pidemmälle sunnuntaina jos säänjumala suo.
Edelleen sitä mieltä, että kolme ja puoli tuntia on mun niskalle riittävä aika.

Olisiko muita mahdollisuuksia kuin Varpaisjärvi noin 100 km. lenkille. Voitaisiin ajaa vaikka vähän matkaa autolla. Millainen sen on tämä Ryynäsen tie?

Hannu

----------


## kon-ciocc

Epävakaista luvassa sunnuntaiksi.Mutta kerrankos sääennustukset menee pieleen.Voi nimittäin sataa jatkuvasti!Ellei,niin Vianta-Peltosalmi-Pielavesi-Vianta lenkki on ainakin tiestön kannalta hyvä.Pituus on >100km.Harkitaan...

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Joo kartalla näyttää hyvältä. Mihin aikaan ja mistä?

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Kiva reissu. Kiitos! Hyvä tie ja ilma. Ensi sunnuntaina taas. Mikäs uusi lenkki nyt keksitään?
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kon-ciocc

Oliskohan etelän suunta mitään?Saitais sieltä kaveri lisää porukkaan.Vornasen Reijo lähtee Antikkalanrinteen luota mukaan.Toivomus,että lähetään viimeistään klo.9.00 S:ltä.Edellinen reissu oli aivan erinomainen!!!Olis vaan kesä kaikilla!

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Joo lähdetään vain. Mennäänkö se Vehmersalmen lenkki? Kai sen nyt jaksaa jos syö Vehmerissä.

----------


## kon-ciocc

Reijolla oli mielessä Karttulan suunta,mutta siitä voidaan vielä sopia keskenämme.Ajoin tänään verkkaisesti noin sata kilsaa.Viikolla liikunta onkin jäänyt lähinnätelevision kaukosäätimen raplailuun.Aamulla taas mennään!

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Taas on kierretty muutakin kuin tahkoa,vaikka Tahkolla käytiinkin. Hyvä reissu. Kiitos ja ensi sunnuntaina jos ei varpaat uhkaa paleltua niin mennään taas.

hannu  [img]smile.gif[/img]    [img]smile.gif[/img]    [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Eilen käytiin taas kiertämässä lenkura ja nyt Maaninkajärven ympäri. Kyllä sirotepinnallakin voi ajaa jos ei ole liian vaativa. Nyt oli mukana neljä kovaa kaveria ja syntisen kivaa oli.

Pyöräily on toiseksi mukavinta polkemista.   :Leveä hymy:  

Mites olisi ensi sunnuntaina jos ajettaisiin S:järvi-Haluna-Muuruvesi- Riistavesi-Siilinjärvi.
Matkaa tulee lähelle 100 ja tietkin ovat kuulemma ihan ajettavia.

Lisää porukkaa vaan mukaan.   :No huh!:   :No huh!:

----------


## kon-ciocc

Kiitoksia samoin viime lenkistä!Sunnuntain säästä on vielä ristiriitaista tietoa,mutta lähetään klo.11.00.Katellaan aamulla tarkemmin.

----------


## kon-ciocc

Piti sanoman;ellei sada!

Hohoi Esko!Missä olet?Kuuluuko?Kuuntelen!   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Joo.Vain satku?  :confused:     :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kon-ciocc

Sittenhän Muuruveden lenkki mahtuu kuvioihin.
Ajoin eilen 'Kinnulanlahden' lenkin.Kaikki muu paitsi varpaat,toimivat hyvin.Ne olivat kohmeessa jo puolentunnin ajon jälkeen!Tarttis varmaan tehdä jotain!Lisälämmitystä vai lisää vylliä?

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Käytiinpä 111 kilometriä. Leppoisaa ajelua kun tulimme kaupungin lävitse pois ja muutenkin melko rauhallisesti. Kiitos hyvästä lenkistä.
Kuten lenkillä kerroin veljeni kuoli viime yönä kello kaksi.(78-vuotiaana) Ei sille mitään mahtanut, että oli mielessä aika ajoin.
Kuitenkin ihan kiva oli ajella. Tunsin vielä eläväni ja melko vahvasti.  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## kon-ciocc

Hannu,esitän vielä osanottoni veljesi poismenon johdosta!


Kiitoksia samoin!Yllättävän vähiin energiavarat hupenivatkin!Mittarin mukaan kului hieman yli 3000kcal.Keskisykkeen ollessa vain 105 (taukoineen) tuo 3000 tuntuu aika suurelta  :confused:  .Kokonaisaika 6h51min.Sykerajat 100/130.Aluella 4:09,yläp 0:20 ja alap 2:21.Matkaa kertyi n.140km.Max oli muuten 156!

----------


## simo69

Patakukkulalla hyviä polkuja pyöräilijöille,kun vaan muistatte että ette mene luontopolulle.
Reidet saa kyytiä näissä maastoissa ja pää tuulettuu.
Sahanpuru pohja ylämäissä saa reidet hapoille pidemmän päälle. 
Kesällä pisin lenkki patakukkulalla 15km ja sitten vielä kotiin +20km.

----------


## Waltari

Onkos fillarointi luontopolulla kielletty?

Sillä mielestäni sieltä löytyy parhaat pätkät... Mielestäni polut on sen verran leveät, että kyllä sinne yksi fillaroija mahtuu. Paitsi, että joutuu pyörää nostelemaan viimekesän myrskyn jäliltä...

-Tommi-

----------


## jaska

Käsittääkseni fillarointi luontopoluilla ei ole kielletty, jos sitä ei ole erikseen kielletty. Maastopyöräily pururadoilla... juu ei kiitos.

----------


## Esko Luostarinen

Olisiko kiinnostusta sauvakävelyyn esim. Pisan mäelle?

----------


## hannupulkkinen

No ei se luontopolulla pöräily tosiaankaan ole kiellettyä, mutta Patakukkulalla lähes mahdotonta korkeuserojen takia.
Patakukkulalla on vain vähän pururataa ja ei sitä kukaan jaksa kauaa ajella eikä siiihen ole Pataskilla edes tarvetta. Pataskin ja Käärmelahden välissä rittää kyllä polkuja. On haasteellisempia ja helpompia.

Olen aloitellut vaimon kanssa sauvakävelyä, mutta eiköhän vielä vähän pyöräillä viikonloppuna jos ei sada. Sauvakävely on kyllä aika puuduttavan tylsää pyöräilyyn verrattuna. Vai mitä   :confused:

----------


## Waltari

Niin... Patakukkula taitaisi olla DH/Ilmaisajelijoiden mesta... Löytyy sellasia rinteitä, että riittää. Kyllä siellä on ihan hyviä polkuja pyöräillä, mutta pitää valita reitti aika huolella. Mutta siitä kun lähtee maaningalle päin, niin alkaa vähän rauhottua.

Sinne olisi tarkotus tässä huomenissa lähteä testailemaan uutukaista pyörääni...

-Tommi-

----------


## hannupulkkinen

</font><blockquote>lainaus:</font><hr />Alkuperäisen viestin postittaja Waltari:
*
Sinne olisi tarkotus tässä huomenissa lähteä testailemaan uutukaista pyörääni...
-Tommi-* </font>[/QUOTE]No miltäs maistu ja minkälainen on? Itse kävin ajamassa 52 kilometrin lenkin maantiellä. Vitostietä Pajujärvelle vastatuuleen. Talvisin valaistun ison männyn juurella kävin vähän venyttelemässä takareisiä ja myötätuulta takaisin.
Menenessä keskinopeus noin 22 km tunnissa ja tullessa 32 ja olisi ollut enemmänkin, mutta lopussa piti vähän ketjujen kanssa kikkailla kun hankasivat häkkiin. Pulssi kuitenkin alle aerobisen kynnyksen.

Huomennakin voisi ajaa vaikka maastolenkin jos tästä kylmenee. En ole ajanut maastopyörällä koko kesänä. Minusta maastopyörällä ei oikein saa pidettyä pulsseja ylhäällä. Jos on vähänkään epätasaisempaa pohjaa niin ei voi ajaa tarpeeksi kovaa, että pulssi nousisi ainakaan jäykkäperäisellä Konalla. Ylämäkiäkin Pataskilta Käärmelahteen päin on vähänlaisesti. Jos kiertäisi Patakukkulan latuja niin kai sitten voisi hengästyttääkkin.

----------


## kon-ciocc

Olimme jo mökillä 'nousutunnelmissa' ,kun vaimoni huomasi pienen pyöräily-ilmoituksen Iisalmen Sanomissa (näytenumero)!Ns. Kirman-ajo 
joka on noin 10 km ja ajetaan maantiellä.Lähtö la. klo. 12.00.Olisin osallistunut kuntosarjaan,mutta pyörä jäi tietenkin kotiin.Kävimme kuitenkin paikanpäällä ja pyysin heitä laittamaan tulokset näille sivuille.Saas nähdä,onnistuuko!

 Eiköhän ajella,kun keliäkin vielä piisaa.Se visiiri on muuten ihan hyvä.Laitoin sen vanhaan kypärään,joten eipäs 'vanhus' päätynytkään roskiin!
 Kännykkä jäi mökille,joten olen sitten vaimoni puhelimen varassa ainakin huomiseen.Voitais ajaa sinne Ahkiolahdesta fillareilla?Reilut 40km sivua.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Mihinkäs aikaan lähdetään?
Toinen vaihtoehto on nk. Tölvän tie, jonka haluaisin ajaa, mutta se on hiekkatietä ja pitäisi ajaa kai cc: llä ja hybrideillä.
Sen ehtii ajaa kyllä myöhemminkin.

Minulla on polvi hieman kipeä, joten se 80 km voisi olla kyllä ihan riittävän pitkä siivu.

Hannu

----------


## kon-ciocc

Ottaisitte minut kyytiin täältä Alapitkältä esim.
klo. 10.00?Ahkiolahdessa siis noin klo. 11.30.
Ja jos intoa piisaa,voisin ajaa pyörällä takas kotio asti.Pitänee Eskon autolla lähteä.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Ahkiolahdessa siis kello 10.30  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Eskolle pitää soittaa. Fillarin sivut kun ovat nurin niin luulen, että hän ei löydä tänne.  [img]redface.gif[/img]

----------


## kon-ciocc

Olivat laittaneetkin ihan *mullikkaan'!
Kirman-Kirmaus -tempo 20.09.2003.
Laskin varsin kilpasarjan voittajan keskarin ja sain arvot 12,59m/s eli 45,32km/h 10km matkalla.Myötätuulta oli alkumatkasta ihan 'kiitettävästi'.
  Ei kuitenkaan niin paljon kuin tänään!   :Leveä hymy:   Kävin töitten jälkeen polkaisemassa Haarahongan-
tien risteykseen ja takaisin.Matka sinne 15,17km ( pyöräteitä ) ja 14,99km takaisin.Ave vast. 24,7 ja 41,3.Max 36 ja 66,9.Takaisin ajoin vain maantietä pitkin.Ei kai se kovin rikollista ole,sillä poliisit ohittivat kohdassa missä on pyörätie,eikä se heitä ihmeemmin näyttänyt kiinnostavan.
    Ihan hyvä reissu Sunnuntaina.Sais Esko vain polvensa kuntoon!

----------


## kon-ciocc

Ehdotuksia Sunnuntaille!Maantielle,maastoon vaiko sauvvojen kanssa metsäpoluille?Sulkkista voidaan pelata Alapitkällä klo.13.00-15.00.Patikointi Pisalle ja siellä rasvaiset makkarat&notskikahveet!   :Vink:  


Missä Juhani???  :confused:

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Valvoin vimeyön joten vasta iltapäivällä mieluiten maantielle?

----------


## kon-ciocc

Vajaa tunti reipasta sauvakävelyä sunnuntaina.Sade sotki suunnitelmat pitempikestoisesta lenkistä.Yritetään ensi sunnuntaina ajaa vielä maantiellä.Sen jälkeen huollan kilpurin ja laitan talvisäilöön!

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Älä vielä hättäile. Ensi viikonloppuna on hautajaiset, mutta seuraavana voisi ajella jos ei sada tai tule pakkasia.

----------


## kon-ciocc

Ajoin eilen puolentoistatunnin lenkin.Keli oli todella hyvä ja kun vaatetuskin osui nappiin,niin mikäpä olisi ollut ajella pidempäänkin!Varpaita paleli,mutta sehän kuuluu asiaan.
       Tänään satelee,joten lähetään Eskon kanssa pataskille mittaamaan polkujen nousukulmia.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Kävin tänään samanlaisen 52 kilomeetriä. Ihan kiva oli ajaa pitkästä aikaa maantiepyörällä.
Mitään ei palellut kun oli nuo karvatassut jalassa. 
Lehtiä oli pyöräteillä, joten ajoradan puolella piti pysyä. Muaningalla poikkesin.
Nyt jos olisi lottovoittaja tai muuten vain varakas, niin lähtisin pariksi viikoksi edelän lämböön ajelemaan. Vaikka Toskanaan.
Mutku ei oo rahoo, mutta onneksi on mahhoo!   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kon-ciocc

Pitäähän ne 'karvatassut' minunkin saada!  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Ainakin talveksi!

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Joo karvatassut on hyvät!   :Leveä hymy:   Lakkaisi vain satamasta niin taas mentäisiin. Kai sitä vähitellen voisi ne pitkät lenkit tehdä sauvakävellen.

----------


## kon-ciocc

Yritetään lähteä aamupäivällä klo. 10.00 Pataskilta.Juomista ja sauvat mukaan.Näyttää sen verran kostealta,ettei ainakaan mtp:llä olis kiva ajella.Hbr:llä kylläkin.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Kävin47 kilometriä maastopyörällä. Oli kivaa, mutta yksinäistä. Kari voisi karvatassujen lisäksi hommata maastopyörän. 
Tuulenkaatoja on paljon yli vanhojen hyvien xc-polkujen. Keskinopeus ei noussut korkeaksi kun piti hypellä runkojen yli. Mukavaa hommoo.   [img]smile.gif[/img]   

En ole varma huomisesta kun pitää vaimoa ulkoiluttaa ja toisaalta pyöräily on mukavampaa kuin dementiahiihto. Ei sillä ettenkö voisi joskus lähteäkkin, mutta polvitaive ei taida kestää kävellä monen tunnin lenkkiä.Kipeytyy jo tunnin lenkillä. Avec voi olla siihen syynä.    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kon-ciocc

No niin,lähes kolome tuntia patikointia välillä myötä- niinku vastamäkkeekii.Vuan pittää sannoo,jotta on se tuo Luostaris Esko vuan aeka poeka rymyämmään nuita ylämäkijä!  [img]smile.gif[/img]  

  Tuli muuten kolme kuopiolais pyöräilijää vastaan Hamulan latupohjaa ajaen.Tsemppiä vaan kaverit!Kyllähän se maasturikin ihan kiva olis.
Katsotaan...

----------


## jaska

Jep, mehän (Kuopiolaiset) siellä rymyttiin. Vähän iskee sateellla allergia noita Puijon kivikko/juurakkoja kohtaan ja pitää päästä ajamaan välillä muuallakin. Siilinjärvellä on hyvät ajomaastot. Tsemppiä myös S-järveläisille!

----------


## Juhani Ahola

Onko huomenna lähtijöitä reilun parin tunnin sauvakävelylenkille? Patakukkulalta klo 10.00?

----------


## kon-ciocc

Olen mukana,ellei sada ja olen täysissä sielun ja ruumiin voimissa.Vielä tänään käyn nauttimassa sopivan annoksen pyöräily-huumetta!

----------


## Juhani Ahola

Kiitos Kari vielä lenkkiseurasta. Minulle oikein sopiva. Viikon päästä uudelleen. Suurempi osanotto ei ole haitaksi!

Jussi

----------


## kon-ciocc

Kiitos samoin!Unohdin muuten taaskin sen vitosen!   :Leveä hymy:   Olen touhunnut näytön kimpussa koko illan,enkä ole saanut muuta,kuin pari pientä 'räpsäystä' aikaiseksi.  :Vihainen: Meni nimittäin perjantaina sekä oma että tietsikan näyttö pimeäksi. Pitäisi ehkä luovuttaa ja antaa homma alan ammattilaiselle?On se vuan vahvavirta miehelle liian monjmutkanen vekotin tuo näättö!

Sunnuntaina sitten porukalla!

----------


## Juhani Ahola

Onko Patakukkula su klo 10.00?

----------


## kon-ciocc

Jep!Esko ynnä,allekirjoittanut,tulevat mukaan.
Toivon mukaan myös Hannu 'alentuisi' meidän seuraan.Tavataan Pataskilla!

----------


## kon-ciocc

!Torstai-iltana Pataskilta klo.16.30.
Sauvat mukaan!

----------


## kon-ciocc

Yritetään taas sunnuntaina!Sama paikka ja aika,sekä osanottajat!   :Vink:

----------


## Juhani Ahola

Ok. Mukaan on tulossa ehkä pari muutakin. Sopinee?

----------


## hannupulkkinen

</font><blockquote>lainaus:</font><hr />Alkuperäisen viestin postittaja Juhani Ahola:
* Ok. Mukaan on tulossa ehkä pari muutakin. Sopinee?* </font>[/QUOTE]Mäelle sopii ja tulee pitkä jono    :Leveä hymy:  
Kävin torstaina ajamassa 20 kilometrin maastolenkin ja keskinopeus oli 9 km tunnissa, ennen en ole niin hitaasi ajanut näin kauaa ja tänään kävin cc-lenkin lentokentällä, 32 kilometriä ja keskinopeus oli 17 kilometriä tunnissa. Nastat hidastaa.

----------


## kon-ciocc

Tottakai sopii!
  Aloitin illalla maantiepyörän huollon.Kammen-
ulosvedin,joka minulla on,ei sovikkaan Ultegran kampeen.   :Vihainen:   Täytyy tehdä lisä-osa,adapteri,
ettei koko ulosvedintä tarvitse ostaa uutta.Muutoin fillari 'hajoaa' yllättävän hyvin alkutekijöihinsä.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Mullon uusi ulosvedin, jota voisit koittaa ennenkuin alat vääntää adapteria.

----------


## kon-ciocc

Jos otat mukaan,niin katsotaan.  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Hyvä lenkki... pitää vain varmaan seuraavalla kerralla lähteä väliaikalähdöllä.  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## kon-ciocc

Teki kropalle todella gutaa,se lopun irroittelu!
 :Leveä hymy:   Viikon kuluttua,jos vain sää sallii,samanmoi-nen lenkki.  PS.Sain kammen irti!  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## hannupulkkinen

</font><blockquote>lainaus:</font><hr />Alkuperäisen viestin postittaja Kari Miettinen:
* Teki kropalle todella gutaa,se lopun irroittelu!
   Viikon kuluttua,jos vain sää sallii,samanmoi-nen lenkki.  PS.Sain kammen irti!   [img]smile.gif[/img] * </font>[/QUOTE]Niin, mutta minä olen tottunut siihen, että yhteislenkiltä tullaan yhtä aikaa maaliin ja kilpailuissa eiriaikaa. Ensikerralla teidän täytyy ottaa sitten mukaan vain kovakuntoisia   :Vink:   ja meidän hitaiden mennä omassa porukassa.

----------


## Juhani Ahola

Pari seuraavaa sunnuntaita menee ohi. Minulle sunnuntain lenkki oli liian kova PK:ksi. Tuolla vauhdilla menee rasituksen puolelle. Palautumista auttaa loppuverryttely - etenkin näillä aamuilla. Palataan. Ehkä silloin jo hiihtoa?

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Kävin tänään uudella maantiepyörälläni kolmenkympin lenkin ja olipa magee: kevyt,joustava, mutta kuitenkin riittävän jäykkä. Centaur osasarja pelasi paremmin kuin enkeli ja shimano. Jos on näin lämmin taidan viikonloppuna käydä maantielenkillä ja jätän väliin kilpakävelyn.   :Vink:

----------


## kon-ciocc

Onnea Hannun uudelle upealle fillarille!  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Toivottavasti se tuo uutta potkua ensi kesän fillarilenkeille!Ja olen todella iloinen siitä,että on muitakin tyytyväisiä pyörän omistajia,lisäkseni!Eskolle kans!   :Vink:  
  Sunnuntaina lähettäis kuitenkin sauvvojen avustamina Pataskille.Toivottavasti edes Raili uskaltautuu Eskon ja allekirj. seuraan!   :Leveä hymy:  
Toivotaan kuitenkin lukuista osallistujamäärää 
meidän yhteis-lenkkeihin!

----------


## kon-ciocc

Kävelimme Eskon kanssa nelisen tuntia,välillä sauvoja ulkoiluttaen!Eilisen salivuoron jälkeen,ihan kiva lenkki.Raili tuli vastaan,tietenkin juosten!Mut katellan taas viikon kuluttua,millä pelillä sitä itteään hemmottelee!

----------


## kon-ciocc

Sunnuntaina taas nauttimaan reippaasta ulkoilusta!Lauantain punttisalin jälkeen kolmen- neljäntunnin sauvakävely käy hyvin,kevyenä palauttavana lenkkinä.Isolla joukolla mukaan!
Aika ja paikka sama.

----------


## kon-ciocc

Lähetään klo.10.00 Pataskilta ja kulminaatiopiste on/olisi kinnulanlahti!

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Kai se Käärmelahtikin riittää jos tästä nyt aamuksi selviän.
Edit:En selvinnyt. Oli pää pipi. Valmistuin eilen psykoterapeutiksi kolmen vuoden koulutuksen jälkeen ja tuli vähän juhlittua.
Nyt sitten huomenna töihin kahden kuukauden vapaan jälkeen. Onneksi on joulu lähellä.

Hannu

[ 16.11.2003, 14:21: Viestiä muokkasi: hannupulkkinen ]

----------


## kon-ciocc

Jäi hieman epäselväksi...oliko pää pipi ennen vai jälkeen kolmivuotisen opiskelun vaiko vain krapula illallisen juhlinnan seurauksena!   :Leveä hymy:  
    Vajaa kolmetuntia me onnettomat siellä ruahallettiin.Vuan nähtiin myö ihan oekeita pyöräelijöetäkkii!Kaapungista asti olivat ryöjät polekeneet muasturilla Pataskille!Siitä uhkasivat ajjoo vielä aenakii tunnin Kiärmelahen suuntaan.Takasi hyö aekovat ajjoo sammoo reettiä mittee olivat tulleetkin!

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Originally posted by kon-ciocc:
> * Jäi hieman epäselväksi...oliko pää pipi ennen vai jälkeen kolmivuotisen opiskelun vaiko vain krapula illallisen juhlinnan seurauksena!   *



No heti ne alkaa tuntemattomat miehet v...uilla nimimerkin suojassa.  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## kon-ciocc

Pahus,pääsen vasta klo.13.00 lenkille!

----------


## kon-ciocc

Onko kukaan käyny katsomassa,joko kannattais ottaa sukset mukaan Pataskille?Tai Ahmo?

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Joo molempiin. Kävin tänään hiihtoluistelemassa Pataskilla.

----------


## kon-ciocc

Hiihtoluistelemassa???                                  Tarjoan saunaillan sille - naispuolinen    :Leveä hymy:   - joka keksii ks. sanalle käyttökelpoisen synonyymin!   :Cool:   Toinen liikuntamuoto,joka vaatisi yhtäläisen toimenpiteen,on 'sauvarullaluistelu'.                     Molemmille enintään kuusi kirjaiminen sana,josta jokainen ymmärtää,mistä on kyse.Eiks vaan!?

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Emmäää tiärä, mutta käviskö sleda?

----------


## kon-ciocc

Ainaki paree,kui se edellinen!---Lähretäänkös sledaan,vaiko sledamaan?

----------


## kon-ciocc

Sledi!Slude!Slade on hard rock:n englantilainen veteraani bändi!Mut entä ihan savolainen luish vs. amerikk. lois?Miten luish ääntyy?
Polemiikkia,Please!

----------


## YT

Luisteluhiihdosta voi käyttää nimitystä  _hiihto_ koska kaikki jotka on cooleja hiihtää vain luistelutyylillä. Perinteinen hiihto voi olla vaikka  _pertsiä_ . Sauvarullaluistelu on jo vaikeempi, mutta sen vois johtaa pitemmän kaavan mukaan  _keppiskeitti_  eli  _keppis_ .

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Sledillä on jotain tekemistä liukumisen kanssa eli se taitaa olla kelkka suameks.
Sledaaminen on siis kelkkailua. 
Hiihto on yhtä kuin perstaa. Luisteluhiihto on ihan jotain muuta kuin hiihtoa, senhän nyt tietävät kaikki sivistyneet.

----------


## Jonttaxtr

Luisteluhiihtohan on vapaata ja perinteinen perttiä. Asiasta ei voi valittaa   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kon-ciocc

No entäs ne kieliopilliset koukerot?Sanan,toimiiko se käytännössä,voi testata taivuttelemalla sitä.Esim. Lähdetään hiihtämään,OK!Lähdetään juoksemaan,OK!Lähdetään fillaroimaan,OK!Lähdetään pertsaamaan,  :confused:  !Lähdetään pertsaan,   :Irvistys:   !
- eipäs homoilla - Lähdetään vapaamaan,   :No huh!:   !Lähdetään vapaalle   :Leveä hymy:   Lähdetään sauvakävelemään,OK!,-käveleen,rullaluistelemaan,-luisteleen jne.
  Tässä VAIN YKSI taivutusmuoto.

----------


## Jonttaxtr

lähetään hiihtää pertsaa   :Vink:

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Kai ne pertsan sukset on jo rasvattu? Pitkät lenkit aion kyllä hiihtää pelkällä pertsalla koko talven. Vapaalla voi sitten revitellä jos on tarpeen.

----------


## kon-ciocc

Oikein,eli tarvitaan sana,hiihtämään!Lähetään HIIHTÄMÄÄN pertsaa!Mut tää on liian monimutkaista!Juoksemaan aitoja-&gt;aitomaan,ajamaan pyörällä-&gt;pyöräilemään,hiihtämään pertsaa-&gt;???

Taitaa kunto levon myötä rapistua sitä vauhtia,ettei jaksa edes sivakoitaan oljytä.Mutta kunhan baanat loistaa,niin eiköhän se mielikin ala virkistyä!
Huomenna ehkä sulkkista.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Aerobinen kunto ehkä rapistuu, mutta kyllä se siitä kasvaa kun malttaa mennä rittävän hiljaa ensimmäiset 500 kilometriä. Lihaskunto on kyllä rautaa. Tällä viikolla kävin neljä kertaa kuntosalilla.  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## kon-ciocc

No niin!Amulla aloitin hiljaisella vauhdilla,niin kuin neuvoit.Mutta jo kolmensadan kilsan jälkeen alkoi jaloissa tuntua!  :confused:  
Vihdoin iltamyöhällä,kun ensimmäinen viisisatanen tuli täyteen ja olis pitänyt lisätä vauhtia...   :Vihainen:  
   Lauantaina suksille,ennen salia?

----------


## kon-ciocc

Huomenna salille!Klo. 15.00
Sunnuntaina Ladulle jos on lunta,muutoin sulkkista!

----------


## kon-ciocc

Nyt saadaan lunta!  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Sunnuntaina suksille!

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Eiku pertsalle!  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Jonttaxtr

eiku vapauttamaan   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kon-ciocc

Ota ny tuostakii selvää!  :confused:

----------


## YT

Yo, man! Pitää hiihtää, niinku, freestyler.   :Cool:

----------


## kon-ciocc

Yes!Sonntag wir 'hiihdämme' (was ist es deutsch?
On jälleen SE IHANA Freitag!   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kon-ciocc

_ Rauhallista Joulua kaikille tämän foorumin käyttäjille!_    [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Originally posted by kon-ciocc:
> * Yes!Sonntag wir 'hiihdämme' (was ist es deutsch?        *



Eikös se ole suksilla juoksemista eli skilaufen.          :Leveä hymy:  

HYVÄÄ JOULUA VAIN KAIKILLE!
 
Alkoi juuri sataa lunta, joten huomenna on toiveissa päästä ladulle. Jos ei niin mennään tällaisella sivuvaunullisella.
Nyt kello on 22.40 ja jouluviinit on juotu.
Sataa niin kovasti lunta, että aivan aamulla ei taida latuja olla kunnossa, mutta kyllä kiihkeimmät jonkun pätkän avaa iltapäivään mennessä.

[ 24.12.2003, 22:45: Viestiä muokkasi: hannupulkkinen ]

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Listan stekkaus. Ne jotka ovat elossa ja liikkumiskunnossa voisivat kirjoittaa vaikka tämän mallin mukaan:
Olen elossa ja liikuntakunnossa. Allekirjoitus.
Olisi kiva tietenkin kuulla vähän mitä muuta kellekin kuuluu.

Kävin eilen parituntisen pertsaa ja pakkasesta huolimatta oli kivaa kun pukeutui oikein ja joi riittävästi lämmintä juotavaa. Olen hakenut kuntopyörän varastosta ja teen sillä lyhyitä voimapyörityksiä. Kiskon totalgymiä aina silloin tällöin ja huomenna pitää mennä töihin.

Viime vuonna tuli treeniä melko tasan 300 tuntia, joka on noin 50 tuntia vähemmän kuin edellisenä vuonna. Jospa tänä vuonna taas tulisi hieman enemmän ja tehokkaammin treenattua. Tämä kolmesataa on minulla ollut ohjelmassa varmaan jo 10 vuotta. Se on kuntoilijalle riittävästi, mutta jos kilpailisisi niin kai siihen se satanen lisää pitäisi saada. Huippu-urheilijathan tekevät lajista riippuen kaksin tai kolminkertaisesti tuon 300 tuntia.

Kävin lääkärintarkastuksessa. 5-vuotis sellaisessa. Kaikki oli kohdallaan: verenpaine alhainen, kolesteroli alhainen,veren rasva-ja sokeriarvot alhaiset, hemoglobiini 140.
Psa arvot normaalit, eli eturauhasessa ei ole syöpää. Terveeseen elämään siis tämä 300 tuntia näyttää riittävän.

Hyvää teenivuotta 2004 ja ilmoitelkaa itsestänne.
Voisihan sitä taas yhdessä hiihdellä, jos päästään tyylistä ja vauhdista yksimielisyyteen.     :Vink:

----------


## Esko Luostarinen

Nyt tuntuu netti taas toimivan. Hiihin Pataskilla n.16km.Lähetään viikonloppuna porukalla jos keli sallii, laittakaa ehotuksia.   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## YT

Nyt on lajinvaihto edessä. Minusta hiihdettiin ohi oulunmäen lenkillä    :Vihainen:   . Tämä tapahtui jo tiistaina, mutta järkytyksen vuoksi pystyn vasta nyt siitä puhumaan.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Missä YT asut kun Oulunmäkeä käyt hiihtämässä.
Minä asun Honkamäessä, mutta en ole käynyt kyseisellä lenkillä hiihtohommissa pariin vuoteen.
Lenkki kun on yksi nousu ja yksi lasku. Turhan rankka mulle. Vaimon kanssa siellä voi sauvakävellä.

Kyllähän se aika järkyttävää on kun joku parempi painaa ohi. Tänään minut ohitti ainakin kymmenen huonompikuntoista ja vähän sekin kyllä itsetuntoa koetteli.    :Leveä hymy:  

Karille sanoisin, että jos todella olet sitä mieltä, että kaikki lenkit pitäisi tehdä 90% teholla niin minä väitän että sininen kuu valaisee parhaiten ja olemme molemmat yhtä oikeassa ja molempien argumentointi perustuu yhtä paljon tutkittuun tietoon.       :Leveä hymy:  
Lisäksi olen sitä mieltä, että peruskuntolenkit on tehtävä peruskuntovauhdilla. Siksi on aika toivotonta ajatella hiihtävänsä pitkiä lenkkejä porukassa joka sitä ei ymmärrä.
Tänäään hiihdin kolme tuntia ja ehkä 35 kilometriä.
Keskipulssi oli 127. Vauhti oli aerobisen alueeni alaosalla, joka oli järkevää, mutta vauhti tuntui kyllä aika hiljaiselta ja hiihtäminen oli siksi vähän tympeää varsinkin yksin. Jos jostain lötyisi järkeviä ihmisiä jotka hiihtäisivät peruskuntolenkit niinkuin pitääkin, niin olisihan se mukavaa. En ala kuitenkaan kuntoani tuhoamaan hiihtämällä pitkiä lenkkejä vk-vauhdilla vain sen takia, että yksin on ikävää.

Perjantaina hiihdin tunnin ja minuutin luistellen.
Keskipulssi oli 157, joka on hyvin lähellä anaerobista kynnystäni ja sekin oli järkevää. Vauhti tuntui kyllä mukavalta ja oli 90% maksimistani. Jos joka lenkin tekisin samoin, olisin haudassa tai sairaana jo viimeistään viiden lenkin jälkeen.
Huulenheitto on ihan viihdyttävää Kari, mutta en kylläkään voi ottaa vakavasti moista mihinkään perustumatonta läppää, jos se nyt yleensä on vakavasti otettavaksi tarkotettuakaan.       :Sarkastinen: 

[ 25.01.2004, 18:57: Viestiä muokkasi: hannupulkkinen ]

----------


## YT

> Originally posted by hannupulkkinen:
> * Missä YT asut kun Oulunmäkeä käyt hiihtämässä.*



Yläasteen takana.




> *Tänäään hiihdin kolme tuntia ja ehkä 35 kilometriä.
> Keskipulssi oli 127. *



Jo pelkkä latustressi nostaa meikäläisellä sykkeen ainakin 150:iin.

----------


## Jonttaxtr

Mikä on pataskin latujen kunto... vois tällä viikolla käyvä riemukkaasti siellä hiihtämässä.
Sitte kotimatkalla kävis saunomassa vaimon sukulaisissa mualla.
Minneppäin on paras hiihellä. Vai repäisiskö ylivauhtia pari kertaa kisalenkin ympärj.    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hannu Pulkkinen

> Originally posted by Jonttaxtr:
> * Mikä on pataskin latujen kunto... vois tällä viikolla käyvä riemukkaasti siellä hiihtämässä.
> Sitte kotimatkalla kävis saunomassa vaimon sukulaisissa mualla.
> Minneppäin on paras hiihellä. Vai repäisiskö ylivauhtia pari kertaa kisalenkin ympärj.    *



Latuja on Hamulaan ja Kumpuselle normaalin seiskan lisäksi. Kaikkiaan siis noin 25 kilometriä. Kumpusen lenkki lähtee golfkentän kioskin kulmalta. Se on hyvä ainakin kolme kilometriä kentältä ja tulee samaa reittiä takaisin. Luistellen voi siellä päässä varovasti mennä myös itse Kumpusen kolmenkilsan lenkin.
Hamulan lenkki on erinomaisessa kunnossa.

Ylivauhtia on kiva hiihdellä, minä pääsen sitä vain alamäkeen.

----------


## Hannu Pulkkinen

> Originally posted by YT:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by hannupulkkinen:
>  Missä YT asut kun Oulunmäkeä käyt hiihtämässä.*



*Yläasteen takana.





Tänäään hiihdin kolme tuntia ja ehkä 35 kilometriä.
Keskipulssi oli 127.  



Jo pelkkä latustressi nostaa meikäläisellä sykkeen ainakin 150:iin.* </font>[/QUOTE]Niin nuorilla. Mikä mahtaa sitten olla aerobinen kynnyksesi?

Kun yläasteen takana asustelet niin pääset varmaan Oulunmäkeen kotiportilta. Kun on lunta rittävästi niin hiihtelen mielelläni Honkamäen lenkkiä vaikka siinäkin on tieylityksiä. Laukanlammella on ihan kiva käydä ja sitten kun jääladut ovat valmiina ja lämmin niin Kasrurilaan saakka pääseen kivasti pihalta.

----------


## kon-ciocc

*Pyöräilykausi lähestyy!* 
Pitää 'uusia' hieman ajoasuja,ovathan vanhimmat tekstiilit palvelleet yli 30000km,tosin ihan tyydyttävästi!Tilaan kevään aikana kamat,luultavasti Saksasta.Ilmoitelkaa,jos tarvitsette täydennyksiä,niin laitetaan samaan pakettiin!

----------


## kon-ciocc

Resting heart rate: 32-34
VO2ml/kg: 83.8 
Max power at VO2: 600 watts 
Max heart rate: 201 
Lactate Threshold HR: 178 
Time Trial HR: 188-192 
Pedal rpm's during TT: 95-100
Climbing rpm's: 80-85, sometimes faster when attacking
Average HR during endurance rides (4-6 hrs): 124-128 
Average watts during endurance rides: 245-280 watts 
Training miles/hours, endurance rides: 5- 6 hrs / 100-130miles 

Hämmästyin todella.
On kuin suoraan omasta ajopäiväkirjastani, kesältä 2001.Tällähetkellä jopa leposykekin on korkeampi, kuin Lancen vast.Mutta onhan levon osuus mulla viimeiset 4 kk ollutkin yli 23h/vrk!Kampikierr. eivät ole turhan suuret, kun ottaa huomioon vast. tehoalueet.Nousukierr. ovat luultavasti tangolta.Silloin itsekin ajelin tuollaisia 120&lt; -200km lenkkejä.Vahinko vain, että parina viimeisenä kesänä ne ovat jääneet lähes tyystin pois.Mutta onhan kuntokin rapissut alas!   :Irvistys:

----------


## hannupulkkinen

No Kari ja Lanssi, molemmat kovia kavereita.   :Vink:  

Itse ajelin tänään ensimmäiset 20 kilometriä maantiellä CC-pyörällä. Tuli lipat, kaaduin kun nousin sulalta asfaltilta polanteelle. Vauhtia oli vähän yli 25 km tunnissa, mutta mitään suurta ei tullut. Vähän tärähtänyt olo ja oikea kankku mustana. Täytyy ajella tästä lähtien maastopyörällä kunnes polanteet ovat sulaneet.
Jäällä vassun hiihto teki ojentajat niin kipeiksi, että ei voinut tänään hiihtää.

Voisin Kari yhtyä tilaukseen sillä tarvitsen varmaan kymppiketjun. Ovat kalliita Saksassakin, mutta halvempia kuin Suomessa. Pitää tutkia ajohousut, missä kunnossa ovat. Muistaakseni toisen lahkeen sauma irvistelee, joten ehkä tilaan nekin jos halvalla löytyy.

----------


## Jonttaxtr

Mistä oletta tilaamassa, ja mittee, mahtuuko mukkaan tilaukseen pari maantiekumia. Tänään paulintaival tuli hiihdeltyä, jäi vähän huono maku liikojen tieosuuksien vuoksi. Oli hiekka tullut näkyviin nääs.
Hannulla ikävä CC-pyörä, tuhma.    :Vihainen:    Suosittelen maastopyöräilyä  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## kon-ciocc

Mukaan mahtuu vielä hyvinkin, sillä en edes tiedä mistä liikkeestä tilaisin.Itse tarvitsisin ainakin kengät, ajohousut, (oikein 'henkseleillä') ja jotain muuta 'pientä' tilpehööriä.Pari naisihmistä on niin'ikkään tilaamassa trikoita.Renkaita löytyy aika mukavasti, samoin ketjuja.Mutta asut ovatkin sitten konstikkaampi juttu!Kaikki kamat kun pitäis löytyä samasta puodista.Laitan tähän muutamia, joista voi katella.Ja laittakaa tekin osoitteita, joista vois löytyä vielä paremmin ja ehkä jopa edullisemmin.
   Ajattelin jos Pääsiäisen seutuun pistäis tilauksen menemään!

www.bike-components.de/catalog/default.php?osCsid=08f4d25cacc7bceb0191ba5fb8d0896  6

www.bruegelmann-fahrrad.de/index.cfm

www.bike-discount.de/start.asp?uin=1665859808

https://ssl.kundenserver.de/s6584044...dex.shopscript

http://212.202.110.172/

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/

http://www.roseversand.de/rose_main.cfm

----------


## Jonttaxtr

Bike-Discountista on ennenki tullu tavarata, tuli ainaki oikeat kamat, eikä ou tyyris.
Minumpa rengastilaus on varmaan joka puljussa suunnilleen samanhintanen... vaan jospa satun keksimään jotain muuta lisäksi. Palataanpas lähenpänä pääsiäistä.... jos en muista täällä uikuttaa, niin pistäkee viestiä tuohon kuopio-topikkiin.   :Vink:

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Oikean kokoisia kenkiä voi olla vaikea tilata, jos ei käy ensin koklaamassa vastaavia suomalaisessa liikkeessä.
http://www.bicycles.de/  täällä on edullista, mutta ei kymppiketjuja.
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/   täältäkin on tilattu, mutta ei tälläkään ole ketjuja. Muuten kyllä edullista.
Kyllä taitaa Bike-Discountista parhaiten ketjuja löytyä.

Kyllähän niitä kauppoja riittää, kunhan vain löytyy sopivaa tavaraa hyvään hintaan.    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jonttaxtr

Renkaihen lisäksi hankintalistalle paukahti mahtollisesti kamelireppu... paljos postikulut on olleeet aiemmissa tilauksissa?

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Muutaman euron per nuppi.
Käykääs kattomassa linkkiä. Jussi jos ei ole ok - niin mailaa. Otan sitten pois. Eihän se julkisuus miestä pilaa ja kannattaa tästä olla ylpeä!

http://www.kaleva.fi/cf/juttu.cfm?j=389655

----------


## *Ändi*

Moi!

Kertokaas, Savon poijjaat, mihin aikaan keväällä te olette päässeet ajamaan ensimmäisiä maantielenkkejä Siilinjärvellä/Kuopion seudulla? Milloin pyörätiet+maantiet ovat täysin kuivat ja puhtaat?

Olen asunut Kuopiossa jo pitkään, mutten ole aiemmin (lenkkeilijänä) kauheasti kiinnittänyt huomiota siihen, mihin aikaan maantiepyöräily keväällä alkaa kunnolla sujumaan.

Danke schöön jo etukäteen.

----------


## Jonttaxtr

Kyllähän sitä jo tuossa huhtikuun loppupuolella pystynee ajamaan.   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Kattelin tänään Siilinjärvi-Vuorela rinnakkaistietä, että jos vielä viikon sulattaa  niin pääsee ajamaan kympin pätkää edestakaisin.
Silloin kun harrastin triathlonia tielle mentiin heti kun pientareet oli sulana. Käyn huomenna testaamassa cc-filolla.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

No eipä sitä tänään pyöräilläkkään. Lunta tulee taivaan täydeltä. Kuntosalikeikka tiedossa.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Itsekseen täällä saa näköjään ajatuksia vaihtaa.
Onhan se helppoa kun itse sanoo jotain ja sitten väittää vastaan, niin on ainakin tasavertaiset keskustelijat.   :Leveä hymy:  

Ajelin tänään 33 kilometrin lenkin ja jännitin kipeytyykö polvitaive - no eipä. Kuntosali on kai tehnyt terää. Täytyy vaihtaa huomenna cyclocrossariin kesärenkaan niin saa vähän vauhtia. Nyt keskinopeus oli 19 kilometriä tunnissa. Nastat jarruttavat.

Ensi viikonloppuna pitäsi lähteä Lappiin viikoksi vaeltamaan ja sen jälkeen alkaa sitten kumi palaa.
Eikös yhteislenkit varmaan aloiteta parin viikon kuluttua. Vaikka viidenkympin rutistuksella.
Kävin täydentämässä rättivarastoja Lidlissä, joten sekin puoli on kunnossa.   :Leveä hymy:  
Ainakin tuulisuojattu aluspaita oli hyvä tänään ja coolmaxsukat.

----------


## Jonttaxtr

Mikässe sakemannitilaus-tilanne onpi?  :confused:  
Ei tainnu tulla mittään    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Jonttaxtr

On tainnu siilinjärven skene kuolla  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## kon-ciocc

Kahtelin tuossa pyhien aikaan, mistä mitäkin löytyy!Näyttäis itselleni sopivan parhaiten Zweirad ja Bike-O-Bello.Ensiksi mainitusta on kokemusta, joten ainakin 'kotoisemman'ja 'turvallisemman'  tuntuinen, kun taas Bello vaikuttaa enemmänkin 'rihkamakaupalta'!
   Eli, Zweirad näillä näkymin!
 Kattokaa, löytyykö sieltä mitään.Laitan viikonvaihteessa tilauksen menemään...

----------


## Jonttaxtr

JJust satuin Zweiradilla surhvaamaan.
Liittynen tilaukseen, pitää katsella mitä kaikkea tilaan... elä tilaa ennen ku oun ilimottanu... jos sopii. Tällä viikolla kyllä ilimotan.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Zwairadilla ei ole niitä kymppiketjuja.  
Paitsi oli sittenkin hinta EUR  45.95   
Löytyisikö täältä mitään http://www.roseversand.de/rose_main.cfm.

Minä tilaisin sieltä tällaset niin eivät ainakaan valuisi: http://www.roseversand.de/rose_main....&MID=0&CID=175

[ 13.04.2004, 19:05: Viestiä muokkasi: hannupulkkinen ]

----------


## kon-ciocc

Paitsi, että ne kengät meinas unohtua!http://www.bike-o-bello.de/108186759...9/9-561-1.html
 Tällaisia olen kysellyt paikallisista kaupoista.Eivät oikein lämmenneet asialle.Eikä näitä ikävä kyllä ole Rosessa, kuin ei Zweirad:aan.Rosessa on kyllä housuja, mutta ei Damentrikot langarm!Vaimolle kun pitäisi olla pitkähihainen paita.Tsekatkaahan vielä tämä Bello!

----------


## Jonttaxtr

Jeppaijjee ruusukauppa käypi mulle, 

mulle olis tarpeen kaks kappaletta ulkokumeja _
Continental GP 3000, 23-622, 700 x 23C, red/black, foldable    26,50  
ja kolme sisäkumia:Vittoria inner tube    3,50
Edelliset oli poimittu Rosesta... lieneekö samaa roseeta kun kuopion torin laidalla oleva baari    :Sarkastinen:  
Lisäilen listaan ehkä vielä jotain...
BOBilla ei ollut oikein kattava rengasvalikoima   :No huh!: 

[ 13.04.2004, 21:58: Viestiä muokkasi: Jonttaxtr ]

----------


## Jonttaxtr

Mikäs se virma nyt on johon tilaus tehhään?
Kannatan http://www.roseversand.de :tä!
Jos rosesta tilaus tulis, ni ottasin lisäksi yhdet maastokiekotkin kumeineen.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Mulle käy mikä liike tahansa kunhan saan Campan kymppiketjut. Muun voin ostaa ensikesän Italianmatkalla.    :Cool:  
Lähden huomenna Helsinkiin ja tulen lauantaina, joten jos haluatte laittaa tilauksen sitä ennen niin pankaa se ketju sit mukaan.

----------


## kon-ciocc

Ei taida yhteistilaus onnistua, sillä kengät löytyy ainoastaan Bello:ta.Eikä siellä ole kymmiketjuja sen enemää, kuin contin kumejakaan!
Kengät ovat ne tärkeimmät mulle tälläkertaa ja Bello tarjoaa aika kivasti myös housuja.Eli, pitäisköhän teidän tilata Rosesta, niin voi onnistua parhaiten?

----------


## Jonttaxtr

Hitsi. En ou koskaan tilannunna, enkä ossaa kieliä... saako rosesta postiennakolla?

----------


## kon-ciocc

Epäilen, ettei saa.Ainakin helpoin tapa tilata ja maksaa, on käyttää korttia.Mutta Hannu vois varmaan tilata teidän molempien puolesta.Hallitsee taatusti sen.

----------


## Jonttaxtr

No, Hannu, mites on?

----------


## Jonttaxtr

http://www.bike-components.de/
oottako tuolta tilannu, aika laajat valikoimat.

----------


## J.Äikäs

Minä tilasin viime syksynä vanteen sieltä. Hyvin toimi ja postiennakolla tuli parissa viikossa. Plussaa on se, että sivut on Lontoon murteella jota ymmärtää paremmin kuin saksaa.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Jontta, tilaillaan vaan Rosesta jos ei ole kamala kiire. Mulla on töitä viikonloppuna.
Mulla on myös paikan luettelo josta voisi löytyä muutakin kivaa pikkukamaa. Tule huomenna opistolle. (Puistokartano, Asekoulu )ja kysy vahtimestareilta niin voit lainata luetteloa minä voin olla opettamassa. Tai soita 0500-253900 niin soitan takaisin kun on taukoa.

----------


## Jonttaxtr

Ei ole kiire, pitää huomenna kahtoa, kerkiänkö... katellaan.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

No ei Jonttaa näkynyt, mutta maanatainakin käyn töpaikalla ja luettelo on siellä.

Karille sanoisin, että käyppä interpsortissa jos maantiekenkiä kaipaat- Shimano RO60 maantiekenkää on siellä mynnissä 60 eeron hintaan. Tour lehdessä oli kalliiden ja halpojen kenkien vertailu ja tämä shimanon kenkä hakkasi mukavuudessa ja jämäkkyydessä monet kalliimmat.
Ihan kaikein kevyimmäthän ne eivät ole, mutta postimyynnistä kenkien ostaminen on vaikeata jos ei ole mahdollisuutta kokeilla mallia livenä.

----------


## Jonttaxtr

No näkyny ei. Minä lähden nyt viikoksi iisalmeen. Pääsen nettiin myös siellä.
Tässä on nyt rosesta tilattavat kamat, jos rosesta tilataan.

Istuinkannatin
532148  Xtreme Pro XXL, diameter 26,8 mm    29,00 1kpl

Kiekot
370972  MTB wheel-set    171,00  /1setti

Ulkokumit 
573625  Vittoria Rubino Pro, yellow/black    22,90  /2kpl

Sisäkumit
573427  Vittoria inner tube    3,50 3kpl

    	 yht. 256,30€

----------


## Patentti Timo

Hyvvee päivee!!!
olisi kysely luontoista asiaa! olen tässä Äitille kasaamassa maantiekiituria, joten tarvitsisin osia!    [img]smile.gif[/img]  joltakin jos käytettynä tai uutena löytyisi, osien ei tarvitse olla mitään hifi  hifi kevyviä!!! tai muuten hifi osia!!! 

1. jarrut  eteen ja taakse, kahvoineen
2. kiero tanko
3. Kumit semmoset maantielle sopivat 28" tuumaiset!
4. polkimet, perus riittää! 
5. vaihteisto, taakse vaihtaja ja pakka(pakka on vaan lehtinen, joten kuuluuko se olla nuissa maantie kiitureissa semmoinen?! /ketjut! ja etu vaihtaja 2,9cm pystyputken paksuus! ja vaihdevivut!

6. ja jos vanhat suht. koht hintaiset 28" kiekot löytyisi nekin tarvitsisin!    [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Voitte pistää privaa, tai soitella/txt mitä löytyisi num. 045-6384543/Timo.Kuosmanen

----------


## kon-ciocc

Tilasin jo kamat.Kengät tulevat lähinnä viileämmille keleille!Shimanolla ei sellaisia näytä olevan.Ja koko luonnollisesti reilu!Olen luottanut liikaa 'asiantuntijoihin' kenkien ja yleensäkin vaatteiden ostossa.Ovat usein menneet metsään!   :Irvistys:    Pitää vain katsoa millaiset tuntuvat hyviltä, välittämättä taulukoista ja testeistä. Tilaan vielä lisää Stadlerista, kun ei yhdestä liikkeestä kaikkea saa!Vapulta toivottavasti lämpenee, että päästään tositoimiin!

----------


## Hannu Pulkkinen

> Originally posted by kon-ciocc:
> * Olen luottanut liikaa 'asiantuntijoihin' kenkien ja yleensäkin vaatteiden ostossa.Ovat usein menneet metsään!       Pitää vain katsoa millaiset tuntuvat hyviltä, välittämättä taulukoista ja testeistä. Tilaan vielä lisää Stadlerista, kun ei yhdestä liikkeestä kaikkea saa!Vapulta toivottavasti lämpenee, että päästään tositoimiin!*



Millaisiin asiantuntijoihin olet luottanut ja miten voi katsoa mikä tuntuu hyvältä.
Minä olen aina koittanut tuntuuko hyvältä.   :Vink:  

Panen varmaan huomenna tilauksen sinne Roseversandille.

----------


## kon-ciocc

Lähinnä myyjät!Painotetaan yleensä niitä seikkoja, jotka itsestä tuntuvat tärkeiltä! Mm. luistelukenkä, pitää mahtua VAIN yksi 'lämpösukka'!??? Kun vain joskus sellaisen näkis!   :Leveä hymy:    Tosin viime heinäkuussa kaikki sukat tuntuivat lämpösukilta!  [img]tongue.gif[/img]  
   Katsastin sen ro60:n. En ollut aikeissa hankkia sellaisia.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Kävin eilen jonkun puolisataa maantiepyörällä. Oli se herkkua. Mitenkäs olisi ensi lauantaina tai sunnuntaina pitkähkö lenkki. Vaikka joku 2,5 tuntia rauhallisesti porukassa?

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Rosen tilaus on lähtenyt. Yhteissumma vähän yli 400 euroa. Katellaan mitä tulee.
Jontta mailaillaanko tästä lähtien privaatisti
hannu.pulkkinen@kuopio.fi

----------


## kon-ciocc

Lauantaina voitais ajaa, esim. Lentoasema - Räimä - Kumpunen - S:järvi. Jos ei ilmaannu estettä ja sää on suosiollinen. Lähetään Hybridi-pyörillä, niin ei vauhti nouse liikaa! Klo. 11.00 entinen paikka?

----------


## Hannu Pulkkinen

No eikö sitä voi maantiepyörällä hiljaa ajaa?
Minä en malttaisi millään pitää uudenkarheaa filoani tallissa    :Vink:  

Sama paikka kello 10.00

   :confused: 

Jos tuntuu siltä, että raskaita trukkeja pitää ulkoiluttaa niin sopiihan se minullekin.   :Vink:

----------


## kon-ciocc

En saa maantiekiituriani kuntoon siihen mennessä. Eskolla taitaa olla pieni homma heti aamutuimaan, joten jos mahdollista, niin pitäis lähtöaikaa rukata eteenpäin! Muttta katellaan...

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Mitenkäs olisi suununtai. Silloin on luvattu lämminta ja koko lauantai olisi aikaa panna maantiekiitureita ojennukseen?   :Vink:

----------


## kon-ciocc

Sunnuntai-aamupäivä menee sulkkiksessa! Ehdin pyöräilemään aikaisintaan klo. 13.30.Mutta ehtiihän sitä sittenkin.
  Voitte toki muut lähteä maantie-fillareilla! Ajelen mieluummin hybridillä, niin ei palellu varpaat. Voin pistää vaikka huovikkaat jalkaan!   :Vink:

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Originally posted by kon-ciocc:
> *Ajelen mieluummin hybridillä, niin ei palellu varpaat. Voin pistää vaikka huovikkaat jalkaan!   *



Eikö Sinulla ole hybridissä lukkopolkimia vai miten se huovikasjuttu onnistuu. No voin lähetä cc-pyörällä. Kello 13.30 on ihan ok. Eivät nyt niin kovin lämmintä luvanneet. About 9 astetta.

----------


## Jonttaxtr

Minkäslainen kiinnitys klosseille on huopatossuissa toteutettu    :Sarkastinen:  
Jou, laitatko vaikka hannu puhelun, txt-viestiä, tahi mailia, kun romppeet on perillä. Oottako ajelleet? Minun nalle-puh onpi 050 361 4704

----------


## kon-ciocc

Hybridissähän minulla on perinteisesti ollut varpaalliset! Tosin, kehitystä seuraavana fillaristina, otin ne säädettävinä! Sandaalit ja huovikkaat kun ovat hieman erikokoiset ulkomitoiltaan, vaikkakin samaan jalkaan.
       Joo, sunnuntaina polkaistiin porukan yhteislenkit - epävirallisesti - käyntiin! S:vi-
Räimä - Kehvo - Hamula S:vi. Ensi sunnuntaina jatketaan, jos ilimoja piisaa! Siitä viikko eteempäin, niin on mahd. kaikilla maantie-fillarit alla!   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## kon-ciocc

Viime viikon torstaina tilasin kamat Bello:sta ja nyt ne ovat jo kotona ihasteltavinani!  [img]smile.gif[/img]   Olivat laittaneet hieman extraakin, joten olen tosi tyytyväinen ks. liikkeeseen!  [img]smile.gif[/img]   Kengät mm. ovat ehdottomasti paremmat, kuin edes osasin odottaa! Sokerina pohjalla, postilaatikossa oli UUSI osa Ciöcc:iin!  [img]smile.gif[/img]   Vielä kun Zweirad:in paketti saapuu, niin ei hätiä mitiä!

----------


## kon-ciocc

Jos lähtisitte S:järveltä klo. 13.00 Alapitkän suuntaan, niin tavataan jossain Pöljän seutuvilla. Ajetaan vaikka Maaningalle ja sieltä Tuovilanlahden kautta Kinnulanlahteen. Käydään kahvilla ja jatketaan sitten Siiliin.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Sittenpä lähdetään muistomerkiltä 12.45 vai mitä Esko. Olisko sitten joku 80 kilsaa tähtäimessä. Vaikka Väänälänrannan kautta lehtokentälle ja Toivalaan ja sitten Siiliin?

----------


## kon-ciocc

Se sopii, ainakin mulle.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Kiitos lenkistä. Minäkin keräsin sitten sen 80 kilsaa  [img]smile.gif[/img]  
Viikon päästä voisi sitten kerätä 90 kilsaa.   :Vink:

----------


## Lyytinen

Oiskohan mahdollista liittyä seuraavaan kerran lenkkiseuraks???  :confused:   ittekin asun siilissä, tarkemmin sanottuna jännevirralla mut anyway.  [img]tongue.gif[/img]  

Nii ja minkälaista kyytiä pistätte menemään noilla lenkeillä??? Jos veätte jotai tour:n vauhtia mun pitää vaan tehdä syvä kumarrus ja onnitella...   :Vink:  

On taas ollu melkoset pyöräilijän unelmakelit...   :Cool:

----------


## *Ändi*

Sitä sammaa kuin tuo edellinen. Jos te eksytte joskus sieltä "landelta"    :Vink:   tänne Kuopion suuntaan,  voisin lähteä messiin. Semmosen 100-kilometrisen kolmenkympin keskarilla voisin toimittaa. Ajelen usein Jännevirran tienoilla.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

No mukaan vaan. Me ollaan tällasia vanhoja tökkijöitä. Keskarit ei nouse useinkaan kolmeenkymppiin   :Leveä hymy:    Tänäänkin vain 24 kilsaa, pojilla kun oli nämä hybridit. Jos maltetaan ajaa kurinalaisesti lyhyillä vaihdoilla niin mennään siinä vähän kolmenkympin alle, mutta useinkaan ei malteta, joten vauhdit tippuu. Samoin nämä kylät ja kaupungit mennään hitaasti. Mottona on tämä savolainen: naatitaan naatitaan. Joka lenkillä pitää olla aikaa käydä myös kahvilla ja pitkillä (yli satasen) lenkeillä usein myös vähän syömässä.
Ensi sunnuntaina kello 13. lähdetään Siilistä sitten vaikka Kuopion suuntaan ja treffataan Toivalan teboililla puolisen tuntia myöhemmin. Jos lauantaina lähdetään voidaan varmaan jo 11 maissa olla putkella.

----------


## Lyytinen

Hyvältä kuullostaa... Tarkoittaako hra. Pulkkinen toivalassa olevaa teboil:n "kylmäasemaa"??  :confused:   Mistäs pojilla on siilistä startti, jos innostun ajamaan sinne niikun lämmittelynä??  :confused:  
mutta minä yritän sunnuntaina lähteä lenkille mukaan...   :Cool:

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Ei mikään herra eikä helvetin hyvä työmieskään     :Leveä hymy:  
Startti on yleensä ollut tienrakentajien muistomerkiltä. Nyt voisi olla ihan kiva ajella ns. Pohjois-Kallaveden lenkki, joka on noin 120 kilometriä. Menisi se kai kun vedettäisiin todella lyhyillä vuoroilla ja kuitenkin rauhallisesti. Sunnuntai on ätienpäivä, joten lauantai voisi olla parempi. Jos tuo 120 on vielä liikaa niin sitten voisi mennä Varpaisjärven lenkin joka on noin 90 kilsaa. Teille tosin sitten tulee about 120, jos ette tule autolla Siiliin. Minun polvitaipeeni taitaa kuitenkin preferoida túota vähän lyheympää lenkkiä.

Sitten yksi mahdollisuus on Siili-Räimä-Väänälänranta-Kinnulanlahti-Alapitkä-Siili. Se on alle 100 kilsaa ja mäkinen. 
Eikös Toivalan TB ole kylmä ja Vuorelan lämmin.   :Vink:

----------


## Lyytinen

Mä en varmaankaan pysty lauantaina irtoomaan lenkille -&gt; harkat klo 14-15.30...Paitsi et jos on jotai poikkeusta ohjelmassa nii sitten...Tänää mä saan tietää tost lauantain ohjelmasta...
Tietysti jos ootte lauantaina lähössä kuopioon päin tossa n.13 nii voin ajaa harkkoihin teiän mukana...   :Vink:

----------


## hannupulkkinen

No mennään sitten sunnuntaina kun äidit on kukitettu :Vink:

----------


## Lyytinen

Kiitos, että löytyy joustoa... Aamulla "mammoille" kukkaset ja sitten jätetään ne valmistelemaan päivän ruokaa ja painutaan lenkille...   :Vink:  
Sitten jos vielä lähtöajan ja -paikan julkaisette nii kaikki on hyvin   :Leveä hymy:   ja jos on tietoo minnepäin suomea ollaan menossa nii kiva  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Jos muille käy (Kari,Esko kommenttia kehiin) niin mennään Varpaisjärven lenkki. Lähdetään Siilistä tienrakentajien muistomerkiltä(vähän ennen Maaningantietä oikealla kilometritolppia pystyssä)kello 13. Kari voi tulla Pöljälle.
Kääpikö  :confused:

----------


## Lyytinen

Se kääpi erittäen hyvin...  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## kon-ciocc

Eiköhän se sovi. Ei ole Saksasta tullut osia, joten joudun peesailemaan hybridilläni! Esko luultavasti saa kilpurisa kuntoon, joten innokkaita vetäjiä varmaan piisaa!    :Vink:  
  Ps. säävaraus!

----------


## Lyytinen

[img]smile.gif[/img]  Kyllä sitä huomenna päästään lenkille ainakin sään puolesta: puolipilvistä parikymmentä selsiusta lussaa ja ee ainakaan vielä näyttäny sateita.  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Lyytinen

Kiitos lenkistä ( 72km, keskari: 26,8 km/h)  [img]smile.gif[/img]  
Harmi vaan että vettä rupes satamaan, olin kuin uitettu koira vielä toivalassa, mutta lentokentän risteyksestä jännevirtaan ois voinu sade pisarat laskee yhen käden sormilla ja kaiken kukkuraksi aurinkokin paisto ja kuivatti pikkasen.   :Leveä hymy:  

Kari taisit kysellä KuoPys:n vehmerin ympäriajosta, se on 23.5, lähtö klo 10 siskotytöltä, hinta 10€ sis. huoltoauton mahdollinen käyttö ja pikku purtavaa (banaaneja, sämpylöitä jms.), osallistumis mitalli   :Vink:

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Kiitos vain itsellesi. On ihan kiva kun oli joku vauhdittajana. Toivottavasti kävi pk-lenkistä Sinullekin. Minä keräsin sen 80 km kuten viime sunnuntainakin. Odottelimme Karin kanssa Vuorelan TB:llä sateen laakkaamista ja ajoimme lentoaseman kautta kotiin. Tie oli märkä ja pyöräpyykkiä riitti. Tosi mustana oli valkoinen välineeni. Sukkien pohjaväri piti olla valkoinen, mutta tämän lenkin jälkeen harmaa.   :Leveä hymy:    Keskari nousi minullakin 25 kilsaan, mutta oli se porukkalenkin aikana lähempänä 30 km/h. Kovakuntoinen heppu Simo näytät olevan.

Ensi sunnuntaina sitten kello 10 jos sää suo. Sen Vehmerinajonkin voisi varmaan ajaa porukassa jos joku ei halua lähteä kilpa-ajajien mukaan.
Minä en kun sitten se palautuminen vie niin kauan aikaa.

----------


## kon-ciocc

Kiitokset myös omasta puolestani. Ysikymppinen rikki ja johtuen 'löysästä' talviliikunnasta, en olisi kaivannut yhtään lisäkilometriä! Pienellä alueella se pilvi tosiaan oli, esim. Pöljä- Alapitkä välillä ei ollut satanut tippaakaan, eikä vastaavasti Vuorelan TB:ltä Kuopion suuntaan, näyttänyt sateiselta!

  Eiköhän lähetä porukalla 23.5. Vehmerin ympäriajoon! On meillä nimittäin senverran hyväkuntoiset vetäjät - Hannu&Simo - ! 
 Ensi viikonloppuna jatketaan...

----------


## *Ändi*

Tulitta ehkä (???) vastaan jossain Toivalan tienoilla neljän aikoihin. Ajattelin, että onhan täällä muitakin hulluja.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Olin itte aika ravassa, kun tie oli märkä Varpaisjärveltä melkein Kuopioon saakka.

Tuosta Vehmersalmesta, millä keskarilla ne sen tapahtuman esitteessä mainitut ryhmät - lähinnä se nopein ryhmä - ajavat? Tietääkö kukaan?

----------


## Lyytinen

Mulla kävi kotia ajaessa mielessä, että vois käydä pikku lenkin vielä heittämäsä, mutta veti sen verran jäykäks se sateessa ajaminen että jäi vain haaveeks.   :Irvistys:  
Kiitos kehuista, mutta totta jos puhutaan niin Hannu kyllä vedit paljon enemmän ja mä kerkesin huilailla riittävästi.   :Vink:  

ps. Jos teillä tai jollain tutuistanne sattuu olemaan maantiepyörää(n.56cm) myynnissä, olisin kiitollinen jos ilmoittasitte...Pitäs saada uudempaa kalustoo alle nii sujus ajelut paremmin.   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kon-ciocc

Viime keväänä olin Eskon kanssa tapahtumassa eka kertaa mukana. Silloin ajeltiin 'pääporukassa' aina Lentokentän tien risteykseen asti. Juttelivat, että jonkun kerran keskarit olis menneet pari kilsaa yli kolmenkympin. Ja kun alkumatka lossilta Vehmersalmeen yleensä ajetaan rauhallisesti, niin sieltä eteenpäin pitää sitten polkea hieman rivakammin! Eli alkumatka &lt;30km/h ja Vehmeristä &gt;30km/h. Ja ainakin viimeksi oli joidenkin tarkoitus hajoittaa pääryhmä, siinä ihan kivasti onnistuen! Epäilen, että se on jo vakiintunut tapa!

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Simo. Lehden torilla joku kuopolainen myy halvalla Veloce-osilla tehtyä 57 cm pyörää.

Käyppä tällä mittaamassa minkä pituinen vaakaputki pitäisi Sinulla olla:
http://www.wrenchscience.com/WS1/default.asp

Torin kuopiolainen näyttää olevan Bianchi.
Velocesarja on ihan ok. Itse ajelin Veloce-mirace sekoituksella ilman harmeja varmaan 15 000 kilometriä.

Jos on sentistä parista pyörän pituus kiinni niin sen voi aina säätää stemmiä vaihtamalla. Se operaatio ei tule kalliiksi.

Kahvavaihtajat tietenkin pyörässä pitää olla, jos se on joku vanhempi niin sitten kannattaa tietenkin unohtaa.

----------


## *Ändi*

Kuulostaapi hyvältä. Jos se vauhti on Vehmersalmessa siinä kolmenkympin tienoilla, pitää varmaankin lähteä ajamaan, ellei mitään tuu eteen. Se ois hyvää harjoitusta Pirkkaa ajatellen. Antas vähän suuntaa, miten heikossa hapessa ukkeli ois reilun kahden sadan kilsan ajamisen jälkeen...  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Lyytinen

Kiitos Hannu vinkistä...  [img]smile.gif[/img]  
Laittelin äsken myyjälle mailia, toivottavasti ei oo kerenny myydä.

Joo, kyllä siitä lähdetään että kahvavaihtajat pitää olla...Jos sais uuden pyörän tour de vehmeriin.

Torilla oli muutama muukin hyvä pyörä mutta ne oli jossain espoossa, mutta niitten osto/haku jäis sitten kesäkuun puolelle   :Irvistys:

----------


## Lyytinen

Minkäslaista "reissua" sitä on sunnuntaiks suunniteltu  :confused:  
Toivottavasti vaan keli suosii, näyttää alustavasti turhan synkältä, ilmatieteenlaitos näytti äsken sadetta viikonlopulle, mutta eihän sitä tiedä mitä se todellisuudessa on    :Vink:  

Ois kivä lähtee heittämään uudella pyörällä pitkää lenkkiä ennen tour de vehmeriä   :Leveä hymy:  

Oisko tänää kellää kiinnostusta/aikomusta lähtee ajamaan, itte ajattelin tossa neljän aikaa käydä ajamssa, jos vaan ei sada   :Cool:

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Originally posted by Lyytinen:
> * Minkäslaista "reissua" sitä on sunnuntaiks suunniteltu   :confused:   
> Toivottavasti vaan keli suosii, näyttää alustavasti turhan synkältä, ilmatieteenlaitos näytti äsken sadetta viikonlopulle, mutta eihän sitä tiedä mitä se todellisuudessa on     
> 
> Ois kivä lähtee heittämään uudella pyörällä pitkää lenkkiä ennen tour de vehmeriä    
> 
> Oisko tänää kellää kiinnostusta/aikomusta lähtee ajamaan, itte ajattelin tossa neljän aikaa käydä ajamssa, jos vaan ei sada   *



Minä olen menossa pienelle 1-2 h lenkille noin puoli viiden aikaan, että jos mennään yhdessä niin nähdään silloin muistomerkillä.

----------


## kon-ciocc

Käviskö sunnuntaina klo. 10.00? Koleaa ja sateista on luvassa, joten kelin mukaan eletään! Sovitaan sitten paikan päällä lähemmin reitistä.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Ajelin tänään pienen lenkin ja jalat meinas kyllä paleltua. 50 km on varmaan maksimi tällaisessa säässä. Muutenkaan ei tänään kyllä kulkenut.
Eilen kävin kuntosalilla ja sitten Simon kanssa 50 kilsaa. Oli ehkä vähän liikaa vanhalle kropalle. 
Mut lähdetään kokeilemaan huomenna jos ei aivan täpöillä sada ja tie ole märkänä.

----------


## Lyytinen

lähetään vaikka kukonlaulun aikaan   :Leveä hymy:    klo 10 on ihan sopiva aika  [img]smile.gif[/img]  

Eli pikkunen tihkutus ei saa meitä jäämään pois lenkiltä vai?  :confused:  

Kyllä meinas eilen mehut loppua jaloista, kun lähin uuhimäkeä tyypittämään 53km:n jälkeen, mutta kyllä sitä näköjään ylös päästiin  [img]smile.gif[/img]  

"kaikki syyt, mitkä estävät liikunnan ovat tekosyitä"

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Originally posted by Lyytinen:
> * 
> 
> "kaikki syyt, mitkä estävät liikunnan ovat tekosyitä"*



Paitsi oikein hyvä seura ja hyvät viinit edellisenä päivänä.   :Leveä hymy:  
Nyt on  vähän niitä meininkejä, mutta kait sitä aamuksi selvitään.   :Vink:

----------


## Lyytinen

Nauti Hannu rauhassa molemmista   :Leveä hymy:  

Lupailee huomisaamuks sen verta viileetä, että minä taidan jättäytyä pois ja lähteä kalalle   :Cool:  

Jos te lähdette nii ei muuta kun HYVÄÄ LENKKIÄ   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kon-ciocc

Eiköhän uhmata säidenhaltijaa, ajamalla nyt tämä Alapitkä-Kinnulanlahti lenkki!Lähtekää te Siilistä tännepäin, niin tuun vastaan, kun ehin.
 Ja Esko lähtee myös maantieyörällä!   :Vink:

----------


## Lyytinen

Perk... mistä noille meteorologeille palkka maksetaan. Arska paistaa ja lämpöökin tuntuu olevan, joten taetaa pittää minunkin kaevaa pyörä tallista ja lähtee pyörittämään...   :Leveä hymy:  

Toivottavasti ollaan vielä lähössä klo 10   :Vink:

----------


## kon-ciocc

Hannu, pirautappa Eskolle, niin ette tarvitse arvailla kuka tulee ja milloin!   :Vink:    Oli vasta heränny, joten voipi myöhästyä!

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Kiitoksia taas. Tuli nyt sitten kevyen viikon kevyt lenkki. 
Eskolle muistilista:

1. Vaijereita ja vaijerinkuoria
2. Keturuoska
3. Tankoteipit
4. Kaksi tuntia aikaa fillariremonttiin
 :Leveä hymy:  

Mennään jossain ke-to taas lenkille jos ilmoja piisaa ja viimeistään launtaina.

----------


## kon-ciocc

Kiitokset samoin kaikille! 171 näkyi olevan max. syke. Se puoli on ok mutta hapenottokyky ja palautuminen ovat tasolla joka mulla oli ehkä neljä vuotta sitten. Askarruttaa se Tour de Vehmeri! Ja kun en taida saada sitä vaihtajaa siihen mennessä   :confused:  niin pahalta näyttää...

----------


## Lyytinen

Kiitos myös omasta puolestani...90km tuli täyteen 24.8 keskarilla.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  

Harmi kun sykemittarin ranneke on rikki, niin ei voi seurata omia sykkeitä   :Irvistys:  
Kyllä tuo lenkki ainakin tuntu kevyelle, tuuli toi oman haasteen peliin, mutta hyvällä mielellä vehmeriä oottelen   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## *Ändi*

Kattokaapa sunnuntain sääennustetta:

http://www.fmi.fi/saa/paikalli.html?kunta=Kuopio

Ei näytä kovin aurinkoiselta... Toivottavasti arvauslaitos on väärässä.

----------


## Hannu Pulkkinen

Joo- taitaa mennä muuksi ajeluksi kuin maantie ja muuksi liikunnaksikin ehkä.

Siis metsään menen.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Huomenna _voi_ olla aamupäivällä aurikoa tai ei ainakaan sada. Jos tiet on kuivia niin noin kello 11 lähden jos seuraa löytyy.
Jos tihuuttelee niin samaan aikaan sitten maastolenkile kaikki joilla on maastopyörä ja sadevaatteet.   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kon-ciocc

Jep! Saavat saksalaiset pitää takavaihtajan itsellään! Pitänee tilata lumikenkiä ja kanootteja Grönlannista!   :Leveä hymy:    Taidan lopullisesti siirtyä tuohon keskikehon rakentajiin, ei nimittäin olis niin säiden armoilla!   :Vink:

----------


## hannupulkkinen

No tänään kävin 2,5 tuntia polkemassa maastopyörällä. Olis se kiva kun muutkin tajuaisivat, että se on kivaa     :Leveä hymy:  
Vauhti ei päätä huimaa, mutta sadekaan ei haittaa.

Sunnuntaina sitten ei ole luvattu sadetta, joten toivossa on hyvä elää.
Ensi viikolla varmaan ne Saksan kamat tulevat, joten elähän Kari hättäile.

[ 20.05.2004, 20:37: Viestiä muokkasi: hannupulkkinen ]

----------


## *Ändi*

Tänään ei kyllä tosiaan ollut mikään mainioin maantiekeli... Törmäsin tuolla Puutossalmen lossin takamailla vastatuuleen ja vesisateeseen. Tuulta puuskutteli melkein koko ajan ja suurimman osan reilun sadan kilsan matkasta vastaista.    :Irvistys:  

Hyvä että sunnuntain säätiedotuksesta on hävinnyt ainakin ne kaksi kissan kokoista pisaraa. Pikimusta pilvi on vielä jäljellä. Onkohan Vehmeriä muuten peruttu koskaan sään takia?

----------


## Lyytinen

Ootko Hannu käyny missäpäin polokemassa mtb:tä  :confused:  
Ilimottele kun oot seuraavan kerran lähössä, nii minä yritän päästä mukaan   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Kävin Kehvon takamailla etsimässä vaihtoehtoreittiä Käärmelahteen. Kartalta löytyy polkuja, mutta hakkuut ovat hukanneet ne niin, että sain raahata pyörää selässä pitkiä matkoja.

Aina kun on liian sateista tai tuulista mennä tielle tai soratielle menen maastoon. 
Ilmoittelen sitten.

----------


## Lyytinen

Pitää tässä joku kerta lähtee maastoon mukaan, kun sais vaan maastokengät...
Ootteko kukaan shoppaillu ET-sportissa (joensuussa)  :confused:   
Minä olen keskittänyt maastopyörään liittyvät ostot heidän butiikkiin ja kaikki on toiminut paremmin kuin hyvin ja alennusta on Jukka aina antanut   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:    Pitää lähteä käymään taas täss joku viikko joensuussa ja osta maastokenkulit   :Vink:  

Minä pahoin pelkään että joudun jättämään vehmerin ensvuoteen   :Irvistys:    Mulla on ens viikolla vielä NELJÄ koetta ja kyllä tällä hetkellä opiskelu on se tärkein   :Vink:  

Olen pahoillani että en pääse nauttimaan teidän LOISTAVASTA seurasta, mutta elämä on laiffii   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kon-ciocc

Näyttää Vehmeri jäävän minultakin tälläerää ajamatta, mutta katsotaan kesemmällä. Eävakainen sää näyttää jatkuvan viikonvaihteen yli. Pitäisköhän lähteä sauvojen kanssa Pataskille? Saishan sitä hien pintaan niinkin.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

No katsotaan millainen sää on. Ehkä minäkin ajelen vain huvikseni.
Vaikka kai sitä pitäisi osallistua kun joku tuollaisen viitsii järjestää.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Tuli polokaastua satehella viisikybää. Vanhalla pyörällä. Totesin vaan että nämä axial carbonit on hyvät renkaat.
Pyörässä on 2,5 milliä lyhyemmät polkimet kuin uudessa. Ei uskoisi, että vaikuttaa tollenen kynnenvalkuaisen verta, mutta pyöritystyntuma oli aivan eri. Sensijaan Campan miraget ja centaurit eivät kyllä vaihtamistuntumassa toisistaan poikkea. Kovempi on 7005 alumiininen runko kuin tämä 7020 + hiilikuituiset takakolmion yläputket.
Ei kovin isoja eroja ole näillä pyörillä vaikka hinnaneroa on ainakin tonni.    [img]smile.gif[/img]    Onneksi kuitenkin uusi on vähän parempi. Muuten harmittaisi. Taidan kuitenkin pitää tämän vanhan Kinesiksen sadepyöränä.
Siis tämmöset renkaat on nannaa:



[ 22.05.2004, 21:49: Viestiä muokkasi: hannupulkkinen ]

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Tämä muistuttaa taas yksinpuhelua, mutta siinä olen kyllä hyvä.   :Leveä hymy:  

En tokeentunut Vehmeriä kiertämään. Ajoin sensijaan Varpaisjärven lenkin. 85 kilometriä ja kumma kyllä ei oikein nautinnolta tuntunut.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  
Selkää kivisti.

Ensi sunnuntaina paistaa sitten aurinko ja koko neljän jengillä on hyvät maantiepyörät alla ja ajetaan yli satasen lenkki kauniisti lyhyillä vedoilla.   :Vink:

----------


## *Ändi*

Mie menin. Ei satanut pisaraakaan. Tosin alkumatkasta oli hiivatin kylmä, varsinkin torilla ja lossilla odotellessa. Oli lystiä, keskivauhti 31,1 km/h (netto).

Päivän "Most combatitive rider" -palkinto olisi pitänyt antaa yhdelle vanhalle ukolle, joka ajoi ruosteisella yksivaihteisella pyörällä (&gt;20kg?), jonka takaheijastin helisi ja takavanne lieppasi aavistuksen verran. Hiton kovaa se meni, vaikka välillä tippui "nopeimmasta" porukasta ja ajoi ypönä. Asennetta, sanon minä.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Jokos Ändig tekisi tuttavuutta livenä ensi sunnuntaina.
Viiden porukalla olisi kiva ajaa vaikka Pohjois-Kallaveden lenkki. Jos täältä lähdettäisiin Kuopioon päin niin letkaan voisit tulla vaikka 
yliopistolta. Missä päin kaupunkia asustelet?

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Originally posted by Lyytinen:
> * .
> Ootteko kukaan shoppaillu ET-sportissa (joensuussa)   :confused:    
> Minä olen keskittänyt maastopyörään liittyvät ostot heidän butiikkiin ja kaikki on toiminut paremmin kuin hyvin ja alennusta on Jukka aina antanut         Pitää lähteä käymään taas täss joku viikko joensuussa ja osta maastokenkulit   *



Intersportissa taitaa olla kenkiä kampanjamyynnissä. Kyllä minäkin olen sieltä ET-sportista saanut kaikki mitä olen tilannutkin.
Lähinnä rattaita ja ketjuja.
Pitää vain varmistaa, että tavarat ovat hyllyssä.

----------


## kon-ciocc

Varmaan paistaa aurinko ensi sunnuntaina jossain päin maailmaa! Mutta epäilen että täällä!  :confused:   Tulin juuri kaverin luota. Täältä lähtiessä ei satanut. Ajoin soratietä, jota avulias traktorimies oli juuri lanaamassa!   :Vihainen:    Ja hyvinhän se hybridi 'pomppi' kiveltä kivelle - ellen ollut juuttunut pehmeään soraan - menomatkalla! Tutustuin muuten Jounin digikameraan ja eikös kuvaaminen alkanut taas kiinnostamaan... jos jotakuta muuta kiinnostaa, niin tässä Jounin kotsivu: http://www.saunalahti.fi/~jkiima1/ 
Sillä aikaa oli tietysti alkanut sataa!   :Irvistys:    Ennestään pehmeä, lanattu tie olikin nyt osittain puuroa. Kivet olivat kuin rusinat keitossa! Jos nimittäin ei satu pitämään rusinoista. Itse kyllä pidän rusinoista, mutta kivistä en, varsinkin jos niitä on kengässä tai vaikkapa sapessa. Sappikivet eivät kuulemma ole kivoja! Kengässä mulla niitä on ollut, eikä ne tunnu kivalta, jos nimittäin jalka sattuu olemaan siinä kengässä samanaikaisesti.   :confused:   Ei hemmetti mitä minä sekoilen...

----------


## kon-ciocc

Tarkennan, ettei mulla sentään sappikiviä kengässä ole ollut, vaan ihan niitä tavallisia, joita sorateillä ja -montuissa näkee...

----------


## *Ändi*

Ovat menneet viime viikkoina nuo sunnuntait silleen, että oon ollut muualla ajamassa tai reissussa, niin en ole ehtinyt mukaan (ja ajan monesti pitkää lenkkiä lauantaisin). Tämän viikon sunnuntaista en osaa vielä sanoa. Pitää palata astialle.

Asun Kuopiossa Särkiniemessä. Yliopiston ohi on Kuopiossa nykyisin hankala ajaa, kun siellä on möyritty tietyömaata millon mistäkin kohtaa, mutta ajotielle poikkeamalla pääsee ohi.

----------


## Lyytinen

Eipä tuolla kesportissa ainakaan tänää sattunut silmään kun ne hyllyssä olovat nauhoilla varustetut sikahintaset kengät   :Vihainen:  
Mutta eipä tässä hätiä mitiä, torstaina menen varmaan Joensuuhun ja sieltä ois tarkotuksena palata uudet kengät kainalossa   :Vink:  

Ennusteitten perusteella näyttäs tulovan hyvä keli Sunnuntaiks   :Leveä hymy:    Kun ois sen verran lämmin et tarkenis lyhythihasessa ja -lahkeisissa  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Jos sunnuntaina mennään vähän isommalla porukalla niin varmaan kannattaisi kerrata nämä:
http://www.fillari-lehti.fi/cch/ryhmassa.htm

Toivottavasti tosiaan päästään lyhyissä liikkeelle.

----------


## Lyytinen

Todella hyvä saitti...varsinkin minunlaiselle yksinäiselle sudelle, joka ei oo ajanu ryhmässä, kun nämä muutamat kerrat teidän kanssa   :Leveä hymy:  

Moneltako sitä ollaan sunnuntaina lähdössä ja minkälaista pituutta on ollu suunnitelmissa  :confused:  
Minulle on ihan sama (kesäloma)   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  
Jos kaikilla on kerta kilipapyörät kuosissa nii ois mukava vetästä piiitkä lenkki  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Olisiko puoleltapäiviltä mitään kun tänään joillakin on noita ylioppilasjuhlia ja muita bibbaloita?

[ 29.05.2004, 15:09: Viestiä muokkasi: hannupulkkinen ]

----------


## kon-ciocc

Voidaan omasta puolestani lähteä vaikka klo. 10.00, mutta epäilen sääoloja kehnoiksi! Katellaan vielä aamulla ja toivotaan, että olen jälleen väärässä! Toivottavasti myös Esko on laittanut ajopelinsä kuntoon. Onhan se 'kevyempi' ajettava tuo maantiennielijä kuin ne 'tavalliset' polkupyörät!

----------


## hannupulkkinen

No ei kympältä. En herää ajoissa. Ajetaan sadetta pakoon. Jos lähtiessä sataa se on ongelma, mutta jos ei niin sadetta voi kierrellä.
Kolmena päivänä on Esterin pitänyt itkeä ennusteen mukaan, mutta olen joka kerata viiskybää saanut kasaan. Tänään yritin Puijolle, mutta Päivärannassa alkoi pisaroida. Kuitenkin  sain ajaa lentoaseman kautta kotiin kastumatta.

[ 29.05.2004, 22:53: Viestiä muokkasi: hannupulkkinen ]

----------


## kon-ciocc

Okay! 12.00 sopii hyvin, voin siis ottaa vielä yhdet!    :Vink:

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Originally posted by kon-ciocc:
> * Okay! 12.00 sopii hyvin, voin siis ottaa vielä yhdet!    *



Yksistä ei ole mihinkään - ota kahdet   :Vink:

----------


## kon-ciocc

Sadetta ma kuuntelen, joka yltyy vaan! 
Ohi menneen lenkin, silmissäin nähdä ma saan!
Satoihan eilenkin, ja sitä ennenkin ja sataa varmaan huomennakin...
  Muistaako joku, lauloiko sellainen tunnettu kitaristi/laulaja , kuin Jose Feliciano tämän ks. kappaleen? Vastaan itse että ei! Mutta kuka? Tai kuka käännösversion? - muutin hieman sanoja, mutta tiedätte kappaleen! -

----------


## Lyytinen

Minun pitää taas NÖSSÖILLÄ ja päästää teidät kolmistaan lenkille   :Irvistys:    Ei oikein oo ny iskussaan ja kaiken lisäks meille tulee tossa vieraita niin pitää niitä vahtia   :Vink:   :Leveä hymy:  

Minä oon varmaan koko ens viikon reissussa nii en pääse ajamaan, tai korkeintaan lauantai-iltana tai sunnuntaina  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Rain 
by Jose Feliciano 

Album : And The Sun Will Shine,
  Light My Fire 


Listen to the pouring rain
Listen to it pour,
And with every drop of rain
You know I love you more

Let it rain all night long,
Let my love for you go strong,
As long as we're together
Who cares about the weather?

Listen to the falling rain,
Listen to it fall,
And with every drop of rain,
I can hear you call,
Call my name right out loud,
I can here above the clouds
And I'm here among the puddles,
You and I together huddle.

Listen to the falling rain,
Listen to it fall.

It's raining,
It's pouring,
The old man is snoring,
Went to bad
And bumped his head,
He couldn't get up in the morning,

Listen to the falling rain,
listen to the rain

Jose lauloin näin, mutta nyt alkaa aurinko paistaa ja tiet kuivuvat joten me lauletaan aurinkolauluja kello 12 tai sitten kun tiet ovat kuivia. Jose sanoo, että sataa ja vanha mies kuorsaa, mutta ei me vielä niin vanhoja olla.

----------


## kon-ciocc

Kiitos Hannu! 'Ajoin' takaa kappaletta, jonka suomenkielinen nimi on ' Öisin vain valvon', Johnny Liebkindin esittämänä. Alkuperäinen nimi Tossing and turning, esittäjä Buddies. 
  Mutta nyt näyttää pilvet repeilevän, joten kahdeltatoista ainakin yritetään!

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Joko Esko on heränyt ja pumpannut pyöränsä kumit?  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## kon-ciocc

Esko lupasi tulla. Sanoin samalla että jos satelee, niin voidaanhan sauvakävellä tai esim. nousta hyppyrimäen portaita jne. Tulen autolla Siiliin ja otan kävelykamppeet mukaan.

----------


## kon-ciocc

En olisi vielä aamulla uskonut, kuinka hyvä sää päivällä olis! 4h 55min. eikä tullut todistettavasti pisaraakaan taivaalta! Satanen kuitenkin rikki, mutta kunto on kyllä liian huono tällaisille lenkeille! Keskisyke jäi 124 johtuen alkuosan lukuisista tauoista. Hannulle kiitos vetoavusta, jota ilman en olisi selvinnyt autolle asti iltaan mennessä! Hieno lenkki kaiken kaikkiaan, harmi vain, että puolet vaki- porukasta oli poissa!    :Irvistys:

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Kiitti Kari itsellesi. Nyt voit kuvitella miltä minusta pitkät lenkit tuntuivat vielä viime vuonna  [img]smile.gif[/img]  

Kyllä minäkin olen väsy, kun koko länsiranta oli vastatuulta, mutta hyvä näin.
Jalkoja meinaa vähän kramppailla, mutta kai sitä yön saa nukuttua.

Esko ja Simo mukaan vaan ensikerralla ja Ändig myös.

----------


## *Ändi*

Moikka. Hyvät lenkit ollu teillä. Kävin vanhempieni luona Outokummussa (pyörällä), niin ei tänä viikonloppuna kerennyt teijjän kanssa ajamaan. Ihan mukavaa oli ja tuli ajettua &gt;250km pe-su. Ens viikonloppuna on sitten Pirkka, johon meen itteeni kiduttamaan.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Minäkin lähden luultavasti sen lyhyemmän Pirkan.
Ainakin katsomaan  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Jos voi ajaa lyhyissä niin lähden mukaan.

----------


## *Ändi*

Jepjepjepjepjep! Taitaapi tuo sääkin lupailla hyvää Tampereelle sunnuntaiksi. Lämpöasteita ainakin on. Taidan odotella vielä huomiseen ja alkaa sitten varailla lippuja V(armasti)R(aiteiltaan)-puljusta.

http://www.fmi.fi/saa/paikalli.html?...ampere&param=T

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Pirkka meni puihin. Ei sovi paremman puoliskon aikatauluihin. Oliko kukaan lähdössä huomenna puoleltapäivin jollekin satasen satsille + - 10%      :Vink:  

Pitää ensin tehdä puutarhatyötä vaimolle.
Tänään oli viikon eka lenkki kun säästelin sinne Pirkkaan. Oli kuitenkin kiva ajella lyhyissä.

Siis kello 12-13 ja sopiva 3,5 tuntia.

[ 05.06.2004, 00:42: Viestiä muokkasi: hannupulkkinen ]

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Nyt oltiin suihkuseurapiirejä. Hamulassa alkoi sataa ja Harjamäessä sitten tuli kuin huonosta suihkusta.
Muuten hyvä lenkki.
Huomenna Tampereelle, mutta Pirkkaan en ehdi.
Sitten Toskanaan ja kahden viikon kuluttua olen taas yhteislenkillä. Toivottavasti silloin on kuumaa ja kuivaa.
Nyt oli lämmintä ja kosteaa kuin vanhalla piialla kuulemma. Siis vanhanpiiankeli   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kon-ciocc

Olis kuitenkin kannattanut Hannun lähteä Alapitkän kautta. Sillä tie oli täysin kuiva n. kilometri Kinnulanlahdesta, eikä kuurot olisi kastelleet Siilinjärvelle mennessä. Tie on luultavasti ollut märkä Aappolasta eteenpäin, mutta olishan säästynyt ainakin ' suihkusta '!   :Leveä hymy:    Alkaa pikkuhiljaa ajotuntuma löytyä, mutta kuntoahan se ei vielä miksikään muuta! Pitää vain yrittää pinnistellä muiden mukana. 
       Esko, joko sait maantiefillarisi ajokuntoon?

----------


## *Ändi*

Ajelin Pirkan sunnuntaina, pitkän matkan. Meni ihan hyvin, mitä nyt tuuli, sade ja ajottainen yksinajo vähän madalsivat tunnelmia. Hyvä keikka, enkä oikeestaan bonkannut, vaikka ensikertalainen olinkin. Mukava tapahtuma. Aikaa meni noin 7,5h.

Siinä välillä 110-160km, kun reisien ja selän jomotukset hävisivät, tuntui peräti hyvältä...

----------


## kon-ciocc

Tulen,jos nyt sateen sekaan vain mahtuu.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Myöhästytettäisikö tunnilla. Jos lämpenis ja meni uni vähän pitkäksi.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Kukaan lähdössä kello 11 ainakin parituntiselle tänään? Mie menen muistomerkiltä myötätuuleen.  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## hannupulkkinen

90 kybää meni rikki. Kiitos Kari. Kovin pieneksi näyttää tämä meidän lenkkiporukka vain kuihtuvan.
Huominen taitaa mennä palautteluksi.

----------


## kon-ciocc

Kiitos vain Sinulle Hannu! Sait minutkin liikkeelle ja olihan se taas positiivinen ajanjakso tässä 'tasapaksussa' työläisen elämässä! Niin, en osaa sanoa mikä meidän yhteislenkkien suosiota on latistanut.   :Irvistys:    Toivottavasti se on ohimenevä ajanjakso ja saadaan taas 'remmi' kokoon!
              Viritellään sitä Pielisen ympäriajoa sinne Heinäkuun loppuun.   :Vink:   Kaikki asiasta kiinnostuneet mukaan!

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Originally posted by kon-ciocc:
> * Viritellään sitä Pielisen ympäriajoa sinne Heinäkuun loppuun.        Kaikki asiasta kiinnostuneet mukaan!*



Niinettä olisi tarkoitus kiertää Pielinen heinäkuun viimeisellä viikolla. 3 päivää meni viimekerralla noin 10 vuotta sitten. Matkaa on meko tasan 400 kilometriä reitilla Siilinjärvi-Nurmes-Lieksa-Joensuu- Siilinjärvi.

Viimeksi kierreltiin kahteen Pekkaan vaikka Pekkaa ei ollutkaan mukana. Nyt voisi autollinen lähteä. Voisihan siihen jonkun ylimääräisenkin lenkin keksiä että saataisiin puolitonnia kasaan.
Voisi ajaa vaikka mennessä Varpaisjärven ja Rautavaaran kautta ja tullessa Jojensuusta Karvion kanavan ja Heinäveden kautta. Lisäisi matkaa sen verran, että voisi lähes 500 täyttyä ja saisi ajaa vähän rauhallisempia teitä.

----------


## Esko Luostarinen

Pielisen pyöräytys kiinnostaa, jos vauhti pysyy rauhallisena ja majoitus saadaan toimimaan kohtuu hintaan. Hannu ajoi vastaan kasurilassa niin kovaa vauhtia ettei meinannu tuntea.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Joo ja lähdin perään, mutta ketjut katkesivat.
Paas nyt se kilpurisi kuntoon, että ehdit harjoitella ennen Pielisen kiertoa   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## *Ändi*

Missä ne yöpymiset olisivat? Mikä ajorytmi/pvä olisi, 100-200-200km, olosuhteet huomioon ottaen?

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Kaikki on vielä avoinna. Kai sitä kahden lakanan välissä kuitenkin voitaisiin nukkua. Päivätaipaleiksi tulisi 150-180 kilometriä. Ekayö Nurmeksen kieppeillä, tokayö lähellä Joensuuta ja kolmas sitten taas kotona. Jos joku saataisiin ajamaan huoltoautoa niin hyvä olisi. Yöpymiskuluja tulisi varmaan siinä satasen nurkilla jos huoltoautonkuljettajan yöpymiset maksesettaisiin kimpassa ja huoltoauton polttoaineet.

Jos nyt porukka löytyy niin voisi varata vaikka mökin Nurmeksen ja Joensuun takaa niin tulisi yöpyminenkin halvemmaksi.

----------


## Lyytinen

Terve poijjaat taas vähästä aikaa   :Leveä hymy:  
Oon ollu pikkisen pimennossa reissujen takia   :Irvistys:  
Kuulostaa oikeen mukavalta tuo pielisen reissu, onko suunnitelmia mille päiville se osuisi???
Oon kiinnostunut lähtemään jos olen täällä suunnalla, kun se taas tuo tenon-lohi rupeaa polttelemaan nii sitä ei tiedä missee päen sitä heenäkuun loppupuoliskolla olen   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Terve vaan Simo. Huomenna reilu satanen noin puoleltapäivin jos ei sada. Jos on uhka niin kierrellään sadepilviä.
Sen Pielisenkierron voisi tehdä niin, että heinäkuun viimeisenä torstaina lähtisi ja lauantaina tulisi niin ei tarvitsisi mennä ihan rättinä sitten töihin.
Huomenna ajattelin puolenpäivän kieppeissä pyöränselkään kavuta ja merkeiltä voisi lähteä.

----------


## kon-ciocc

Tulossa ollaan, kun ollaan elossa!

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Kiitos lenkistä. Katselin kartasta sitä Savulahdentietä. Nelisen kilometriä oikealle niin olisimme olleen Vehmersalmella.
Kaikkiaan kertyi 115 kilometriä.
Polvet vähän kärähtivät.

----------


## kon-ciocc

Joo olis pitänyt laittaa minunkin aurinkosuojaa, sillä molemmat käsivarret paloivat! Muuten kiva lenkki, eikä energiatkaan päässet loppumaan, kiitos Hannun Lauantai-makkara siivujen! Viikon kuluttua Kallaveden ympäri?   :Vink:

----------


## Esko Luostarinen

Sopiva lenkki minulle ei olisi jaksanut pitempää,
käsivarret paloi, ensiviikolla jatketaan    :Cool:   .

----------


## Lyytinen

Mulla oli tietokoneen kanssa ongelmia ja en päässyt lukemaan foorumia   :Irvistys:    Mutta nyt ongelmat on mennyttä elämää ja oon taas ajan tasalla lenkeistä  [img]smile.gif[/img]  
Toivottavasti oon viikonlopuks parantunu, pukkas tässä flunssaa päälle ja ei oikein voimia löydy   :Irvistys:    Mutta äetin lämmin mustaviinimarjamehu tekee ihmeitä ja uskosin olevani lenkki kunnossa muutaman päevän päästä   :Leveä hymy:   :Vink:

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Mentäistkö huomenna lauantaina pitkälle kun minä en voi sunnuntaina ajaa pitkää. Menen ma ja ti reisssulle Rautalammille pyörällä ja su pitäisi palautella, että jaksaisi sitten ajaa.

Ketkäs nyt sitten sitä Pielistä lähtisivät kiertämään? Yksi mahdollisuus olisi vuokrata matkailuauto, jos sellaisen jostain saa. Silloin ei tarvitsisi etukäteen päättää missä yöpyy. Tulisi varmaan edullisemmaksiskin kuin hotellissa koisiminen.

----------


## Lyytinen

Moneltako ollaan huomenna lähössä ja mistä ja minne päen???

Minulta ainakin ropisee pisteitä siihen ympäriajoon, kunhan vaan saahaan ne yöpymis jms. pulmat ratkottua   :Vink:    Oiskos ihan mahoton ajatus majottua teltassa, minä ainakin "ihan mielelläni" voisin pari yötä viettää "taivasalla"    :Vink:    Säästys nekin rahat johonkin "järkevämpään", nämä opiskelijan tulot kun ei päätä huimaa nii sitä mielellään säästää kaikessa missä voi...   :Leveä hymy:  

Suunnitellaan pojat suunnitellaan   :Leveä hymy:   ...

----------


## kon-ciocc

Jos tuutte Lauantaina Sinistätietä Pielaveden suuntaan, niin voidaan ajaa vaikka Pohjois- Kallaveden reitti. Varpasmaan kautta teille kertyy hyvinkin 150km! Lähen tästä ajelemaan, enkä ole siis netin ulottuvilla lähimmän vrk. aikana. Mut soitellaan!

----------


## Lyytinen

Minun pitää valitettavasti jäädä vielä huomenna itteeni parantamaan, kävin äsken pikku lenkin kokeilemassa ja tuntu niin tukkoselta ja "pahalta" polkee   :Irvistys:  

Toivottavasti teille tulee hyvä lenkki   :Leveä hymy:  

Minä yrittelen parannella itteeni  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Esko. Kymmeneltä merkiltä? Voidaanhan me tulla Pulkonkoskelta Kinnulanlahteen niin ei tarvitse aivan niin pitkään ajaa.

----------


## Esko Luostarinen

Yritän herätä ajoissa,sää ennuste on luvannu sadetta huomiseksi, katsotaan keliä aamulla   [img]smile.gif[/img]  .

----------


## kon-ciocc

150,320km! Arvaus illalla, mutta silti aika hyvin!   :Leveä hymy:    Eskolla 149 + 1= 150km, Hannulla 153km? Eipä juuri paremmin olisi voinut ennakkoon kuvitella menevän kelinkin puolesta!  [img]smile.gif[/img]   Sadepilvet väistelivät minkä ehtivät, paitsi Kuopiossa mitä nyt hieman hötkyiltiin ja satiin hiukkasen vettä niskaan! Harmi kun ei Simo 'jaksanut' mukaan, olisi vetovuoroja varmaan järjestynyt Sinullekin!   :Vink:                                                Se telttamajoitus ei niin mahdottomasti houkuttele, mutta jos me saadaan vuokrattua matkailu-auto tai - perävaunu, niin saatais kuluja pienemmäksi. Vedetään pitkäätikkua siitä, kuka kiskoo sen perävaunun aina seuraavalle levähdyspaikalle!   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pikkupoika

Mie tuun.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Vähän riippuu, kuinka kovasti meinas sataa iltapäivästä ja tarviiiko männä nuapurin avuksi tapetoimaan.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sammy

Paikallisilla poluilla ei pitäisi sataa illalla...

----------


## Sammy

En ehtinyt klo 17 kokoontumispaikalle, mutta siellähän polulla törmäsin Kyrdikseen, Pikkupoikaan ja Tirsintarsiin. Ajeltiin uutta "nakki" polkua kun Trekin takarengas puhalsi ilmat ulos. Kyljessä hyvä reikä. Pumppua lainaksi ja näytti siltä ettei reikä tiivisty. Käännyin Hamulasta kotio ja rengashan rupesi pitämään. Kotimatkalla ei tarvinnut pumpata ja kotiin päästyäni kompuralla 1 barin paineet ja ilmat pysyy sisällä. Näyttää Orangen litku toimivan  :Hymy:  Antaa huilata pari päivää ja kahtoo onko vuotanut...

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Itsehän rikoin sitten råikän vapautusmekanismin kengästä... Piti vaimon ja meisselin avulla vapauttaa jalka, jotta sai veren kiertämään jalassa.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kyrdis

Barpikaatsi tilauksee laitettu. Raportoim kuinka gumi pelaa kunhan suapuupi

----------


## Peikko

Vaikuttaa Sammyn homma tutulta. 
Su ekaa kertaa olin ajamassa aikaan. Tuloksena täydellisen ajotaidoton suoritus, eli 2 rengasta kerralla puhki. Ei välineitä ei puhelinta.. tuli kävelylenkki. 

Ja samalla meni sisärenkaattomuuteen siirtyminen vakasti jo harkintaan : )

----------


## Kyrdis

Tuo kahden renkaan rikkominen vaatii jo kyllä aikamoisen tuurin. Sitä odotellessa omalle kohdalle. Puhelinki vaan keljuilee minun liikkumisista.

----------


## Sammy

Tuossa on takarenkaassa jo leveyttä...


Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

No jo on. Ei taida olla muovirunkoinenkaan..

Barbeqäätsi meni heittämällä taakse. Ainaki vielä kun ei ole venynyt.. vielä tilaa kasvaakkin.
http://s280.photobucket.com/user/Kyr...ri/barbenaatsi

----------


## Sammy

Kyllä näytti ihan rautarunkoiselta... Ei ollut muovia nähnyt. Taisi olla 1x7... 

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Mistä helkutist se noin nopsaan tuli?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kyrdis

Hi5:sta tahtoo tavara tulla joutuin.

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Hi5:sta tahtoo tavara tulla joutuin.



No on kyllä aika rivakka toimitus joo...

Tämän linkin muistaakseni lupasin laitella, kun puhetta oli. Muistin hinnan vähän alakanttiin mutta näkyyhän tuossa tulovan vahvistin mukana...

----------


## pikkupoika

Sammy: Oisit ostana tuon Kyrdikselle, kun se viimeks toivo lenkillä jottain erilaista pyörää.

Kyrdiksellä on kyllä hovikauppiaat kun nuin nopiaan tavara tulloo. Nyt näyttäs olovan tilua reilummin. Testailehan niin pittää minunkin sitten hommailla, jos on hyvä.

Meitsin etukiekko palas tänään korjaamolta. Oli jo aikakin vein sen sinne 6.3. Saa nähä miten toimii. Nyt kun tulis Hikiän mieheltä pinnat niin pääsis kokeilee uusia napoja.

----------


## Kyrdis

Onko kiinnostusta kevyemmän mallin 4.8 jumpo jimmiin, 50 erkkua. Ei oo leikelty ja ajettu varmaan 20km  :Hymy:  kysytään eka tiältä ennenkun torille laittelen.

----------


## Kyrdis

Barbekääsuja testattu parikymppiä, ei saa runkoon osumaan millään, maasto nyt oli kuivaa niin mikä siellä ei pitäis ja rullauksesta en sano mitääm kun oli sarjassamme "olisi pitänyt jäädä kotio" päivä. Toivottavasti syy päivän kunnossa eikä uudessa takakumissa.

----------


## pikkupoika

Meitsi jäi kotia, tuli viimeyönä ja aamulla ystävääni "vihreäälimaa" nessusta se 10 litraa! Kyllä se tämä kevät on hienoa aikaa meille koivun siitepölystä kärsiville. Lääkitys aloitettu jo kuukausi sitten, vaan niin se lykkäsi taas röörit tukkoon niin kuin joka kevät. No harrastin tuossa raskaan henkittelyn ohessa penkkiurheilua. Ensin Suomenpeli, sit Formuloiden aika-ajut, sit Giro di Italiaa. Siitä tuli mukava 6h penkkiurheilu lenkki, nyt kun vielä käyn saunassa niin meitsin kunto alkaa olla kohillaan!!!!

Ei kai yks rengas voi jarrutta Kyrdiksen menoa niin tehokkaasti jotta vauhti himmais, ottahan sie tullu meidän mukana useamman kerran aivan tyhjälläkin renkaalla. Sulle sattu vaan raskaspäivä.

----------


## Sammy

Syöppä Kyrdis pinaattikeittoa niin lähetään huomenna ajamaan...


Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Itte kävin eilen metässä oli niin paljon jaloissa paukkuja hajos vapaaratas kaikki kynnet pyöristy.Sitten tultiin uudella tyylillä pois juoksu pyöräilyä, siinä vois olla uusi harrastus.Sit piti käydä tänään teidän saunalenkki ajettua tuli 101km,vai onko se vielä edes saunalenkin pituinen.

----------


## Kyrdis

Sadepv niin bike24sta tilausta sisään. Onko muilla tarvista jollekkin niin jaettas ppkuluja ja tulis samalla vaivalla.

----------


## Sammy

> Sadepv niin bike24sta tilausta sisään. Onko muilla tarvista jollekkin niin jaettas ppkuluja ja tulis samalla vaivalla.



Minä voisin tilata saman pumpun kuin mikä on Tirsintarsilta lainassa. Laitan tiedot tulemaan kunhan katon onko siellä myynnissä.

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Kasa pinnoja pitäs pistää tulemaan. Laittelen kohtapuoliin viestiä.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kyrdis

Olim niin hätänen rttä lähti jo tilaus 😞. Paniikissa olin ettei päässyt hiilaribrooksit loppumaan halvennuksestaan

----------


## tirsintarsi

Selevä  :Hymy:  Niin se pitää alennusten kanssa toimiakin, jottei jää ilman. Noh jos joku muu jäi ilman, niin laitten tässä illan mittaan toisen tilauksen menemään samaan paikkaan.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kyrdis

Ensi sunnuntaina 22.5 tahkolle ajamaan 60km kieppi olosuhteisiin tutustumis asenteella. Mie ja mää ainaki lähden, tälle jopa kottoo lupa!

----------


## pikkupoika

Tuun tuun mie kans. Kyrdis ja Sammy vois käyvä ajaa edellisiltana iisalmen lenkin 42km/h keskarilla, niin mulla ois taas paljon hauskempoo. Mut tuun mie vaikketta käykkään ajaa.

----------


## Sammy

Lähen jos saan kotoa luvan.

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Kaipa sitä on tultava, kun itse kerran menin alustavasti ehdottelemaan  :Vink: 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Peikko

Mie oon tuolloin Nilsiässä. Laitan viestiä jos pääsee mukaan. Aikataulu?


Pushing the rope.

----------


## Kyrdis

Oisko tänään poohkaa ruluilla viiden aikoihkn vai pukkaako esteitä.

----------


## Sammy

En piäse. Oon reissussa. Joudun perumaan sunnuntainkin. 

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Oisko tänään poohkaa ruluilla viiden aikoihkn vai pukkaako esteitä.



Nukuin kyllä niin hiton huonosti, että en kyllä uskalla maastoon tänään...

Mites muuten Tahko, onko kimppakyytiä, johon pyöräkin mahtuisi matkaan järjestyksen alla?

----------


## Kyrdis

Mieki taisan asfaltille lähteä kun nii aarinkoki paistaa, ens kerrtaa

----------


## Reenaaja

Muakin vois kimppa lenkit kiinnostaa jos ajat natsaa.. ja mistä lähtö + vauhti ? =?  :Hymy:

----------


## Kyrdis

Maastoa ajeltu keskiviikkoisin, vauhti maltillista - tai vähän kovempoo. Lähtöpaikka ja aika yleensä joka kerta eri, maantielle harvemmin porukkalenkkejä mutta kyllä se 1-5 kertaa kesässään tulee sinnekkin suunnattua, vauhti 30km/h molemmin puolin.

Tirsintarsin kyydityksestä ja tahkolle menon aikatauluista en osaa sanoa, mie meinasin kihnuuttoo läskillä pelipaikoille, tai ns peli vielä hieman auki. Kaik käy

----------


## pikkupoika

Mulle käy sunnuntaina kans jotta männään pöyrillä pelipaikoille. Eihän se oo kuin 30min sivu lissee. Takas tullessa voi jopa olla hauskoo, kun Kyrdis on ensin tappana minut Kinahmin nousuihin ja sitten tullaan maantielaitaa 30km/h keskarilla lussu paineilla. I like!

Voin minä lähtee myös Hiluxsilla, jos joku ja jonkun pyörä tarvii kyytiä. Ihan miten Herrasväki haluaa? Huuvelkee tiällä haluja ja toiveita.

Ja eikö yritetä aamustapäivin lähtee.

----------


## Kyrdis

näin on. Semmonen 47km/h kun ajaa vetomies siirtymän ensiksi ja siihen päälle vähän maastokapuamista jos vielä maittaa niin voisi länsirannan kautta kotio. Kaikilla on siis varmaan moottoripyöräkortti ja endurot jo hommattuna

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Mulle käy sunnuntaina kans jotta männään pöyrillä pelipaikoille. Eihän se oo kuin 30min sivu lissee. Takas tullessa voi jopa olla hauskoo, kun Kyrdis on ensin tappana minut Kinahmin nousuihin ja sitten tullaan maantielaitaa 30km/h keskarilla lussu paineilla. I like!
> 
> Voin minä lähtee myös Hiluxsilla, jos joku ja jonkun pyörä tarvii kyytiä. Ihan miten Herrasväki haluaa? Huuvelkee tiällä haluja ja toiveita.
> 
> Ja eikö yritetä aamustapäivin lähtee.



Mie voisin varata paikan Hilux:sta, Rampulolle ja minulle.

----------


## Peikko

Tää alkaa olla jo tapa. 


Pushing the rope.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Tuo näyttää kyllä aika surulliselta tuo kumi... Osanottoni  :Irvistys:

----------


## pikkupoika

No nyt on kyllä huonoo tuuria! Voisit kokeilla tuollaista käänteisteoriata, lähde lenkille tyhjällä kumilla josko se lenkin aikaa täyttys ja kotia tullessa ois ilomoo renkulassa.  

Tuota minä inhosin kapeissa maastorenkaissa. Jos oli jotkut nopeat puolislicksit, niin jos lähti vajaalla kumilla jolla olisi ollut mukava ajaa niin aina sisurit kappaleena. Eli aja kovalla kumilla millä epämukava ajaa ja hyppii kivikossa ja juurakossa sinne tänne.

Litkutus vois auttaa tai sitten ei.

----------


## Sammy

Minä katoin että Peikko ajelee vähän matalilla paineilla...

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Peikko

Joo. Ei kai auta kuin laittaa painetta enemmän kuljettajan massan perusteella ja polkea enemmän putkelta..


Pushing the rope.

----------


## Peikko

Joo. Ei kai auta kuin laittaa painetta enemmän kuljettajan massan perusteella ja polkea enemmän putkelta..


Pushing the rope.

----------


## devon

Peikon pelottavaa esimerkkiä katsoen pitää pakata litkut Mykaa varten reppuun... Tänään pitää käydä koeponnistamassa (vihdoin) saiko Rtech sen keulan kuntoon. Kaikki pyörät ovat saaneet lepuuttaa kumejaan, kun kuski taistelee vuoristorataa laskettelevan flunssan kanssa.

----------


## Rankkis

Ei kellään sattua olemaan ylimäärästä vannetta maantiepyörään? 

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Käytettyä löytyy, kunto ei päätä huimaa ja vapautuu vasta ensi viikon aikana, ehkä...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rankkis

> Käytettyä löytyy, kunto ei päätä huimaa ja vapautuu vasta ensi viikon aikana, ehkä...
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Eteen vielä olisi tarve tarkennuksena. Maanantaina tarviis. Ajoin räystääseen äsken oman  :Irvistys: 

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Noni, aikaehdotuksia huomiselle, näyttää hieman siltä että märkää saattaa maastossa olla mutta sehän lisää vain hauskuuskerrointa. Onko klo 10 liian aikainen piazzalla, mielellää ei hirvesti aikaisemmin kun mää meinasin siirtyä salsaillen. Ehdotuksia kuunnellaan.

----------


## pikkupoika

Kello kymmenen sopii mainiosti ainaskin mulle. Haluatko Salsailla Piazzalle asti vai kokonnutaanko kalkki ruukin huoltoon?  Ja Tirsintarsin pääsee mun kyydillä.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Mie aattelin että oisko startti piazzalta nii reitin kuva tulis tirsintarsille ihan selvimmäks, että kuinka coi alusta asti vetää täysiivä!

----------


## pikkupoika

Ok. Käy.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Peikko

Onko kenellekään tuttu? Sisältötietoja vastaan voi hakea pois  :Hymy: 


Pushing the rope.

----------


## Peikko

Pushing the rope.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Terveiset Tahkolta.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Peikko

Onnellinen omistaja löytyikin Tahko MTB reitin varrelta vielä lenkin aikana. 


Pushing the rope.

----------


## Kyrdis

Kotona ja vielä hengissä, se on siinä ja siinä kestääkö selkä tuota rytyytystä täyttämatkaa. Kiitoksia ajotovereille! Kovaa ne meni niin että ihan pisti heikottamaan.

----------


## pikkupoika

Kyllä pittää ihmetellä miten mulle on siunaantunu nuin  kovatasosta lenkki seuraa. Ihan pistää heikottamaan kun ajattelee. Kyllä kaverit oli tänään taas niin kovalla jalalla ja asenteella liikenteessä jotta ei voi kun hattua nostaa. Kyrdis veteli 150km Läskillä ja veteli puolivälissä Tahkon 60km.   3h 45min. Ja ensikertalainen Tahkolla Tirsintarsin veteli lenkin kuin vanhat Tahkon kiertävät.  Ja runttasi ylämäet ajamalla ja kovalla vauhdilla. Ei voi kun  ottoo hattua päästä ja kumartaa syvään.  Kiitos taas seurasta ja lenkistä.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Ja ensikertalainen Tahkolla Tirsintarsi...  Ja runttasi ylämäet ajamalla ja kovalla vauhdilla.



Mutta tasaisella pinkaistessa ja alamäessä jäi kuin tikku P##:aan. Kiitokset oppaille lenkistä ja kahmalokaupallisesta hyviä ohjeita!

----------


## pikkupoika

Syöttämällä koodi  "uutiskirje" 10€ alennus tour de Tahkosta. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## äkssee

> Onnellinen omistaja löytyikin Tahko MTB reitin varrelta vielä lenkin aikana. 
> 
> 
> Pushing the rope.



Ja omistaja kiittää ja kumartaa myös foorumin välityksellä! Säästit huonokuntoisen kuskin lisälenkin ajamiselta

----------


## Peikko

> Ja omistaja kiittää ja kumartaa myös foorumin välityksellä! Säästit huonokuntoisen kuskin lisälenkin ajamiselta



Eipä mitään. Hienoa että omistaja löytyi!  :Hymy:

----------


## Kyrdis

Kuinkas huominen lenkki, oisko innokkaita polokijoita.

----------


## Sammy

Minä varmaan voisin lähtee.

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Minä kans.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Jos selviän kotiin asti ennen aloitusta. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sammy

Onko jo paikka ja klo selvillä? Olisko aloitus klo 18. Ehtii kaikki mukaan.

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## devon

Viekää vaan tuo tirsintarsi mennessänne, se onneton pelkää minun flunssaa niin paljon, että on nyt nukkunut kaksi yötä ulkona  :Cool:

----------


## tirsintarsi

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kyrdis

18.00 käy mie tuun, muttamihinä ?

----------


## Sammy

Mää meen jo alueelle pörräämään. Klo 18 oon vaikka siellä laavulla.

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

On talven lenkeistä hyötyä ollut kun kuollut olo loistaa poissaolollaan, ja ens vkon lenkkikelit näyttää ihan makkeilta. Hienosti ajo siilin immeiset!

----------


## tirsintarsi

Huomenna kello viisi iltapäivällä lähtee RAUHALLINEN polkututustumisajelu Käärmelahden suuntaan Kumpusentien varrelta hiekkaparkkipaikalta lähellä entisen huvikummun risteystä. Kaikki kynnelle kykenevät nyt matkaan! Pahoittelut, että tuloo vähän nopealla aikataululla...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kyrdis

Mie tuun matkaan mikäli kiireiltäni ennätän.

----------


## pikkupoika

Mie tuun jos pääsen karkaamaan töistä sen verran ajoissa jotta kerkeen pelipaikoille.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Niin muistaessani vielä tarkennan, että kyse on mäen päällä olevasta aukiosta, ei frisbeegolf-radan parkista mäen alla.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sammy

> Huomenna kello viisi iltapäivällä lähtee RAUHALLINEN polkututustumisajelu Käärmelahden suuntaan Kumpusentien varrelta hiekkaparkkipaikalta lähellä entisen huvikummun risteystä...



Kyrdis ja Pikkupoika ilmoittautuneet niin onko lenkki RAUHALLINEN?!  :Leveä hymy:   :Vink:  Itse en ehkä ehdi mukaan. Pyörällä töissä ja mutkan kautta kotio.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Pidän huolen, että on  :Hymy: 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## pikkupoika

Minkä mäen? Missä? Mikä? Eihän myö osata Kyrdiksen kaa ajjoo kun hiljaa, näkkeehän sen jo viikonlopun tuloksista jos vertaa Sammyyn.😉

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...531608&lang=fi

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## devon

On nuo teidän viikonlopun tulokset aivan hurjat, onnea vaan Sammy, Kalle ja pikkupoika!

Ja kiitos rauhallisesta lenkistä, pahoittelut karkaamuksesta.

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos koko porukalle oli mukava kurvailla ei kun uusiksi joku päivä

----------


## tirsintarsi

Kiitän runsaasta ja innokkaasta osanotosta kaikille osallistujille (ja melkein osallistujille kans)!
Nähtävästi osallistujat olivat tyytyväisiä vielä lenkin jälkeenkin, joten tahti oli liene sopiva.

Seuraavan yhteisen rauhallisen ajelun voisi sitten järjestellä jopa jo ensi viikolle tai riippuen aikataulutuksista kahden viikon päähän.
Torstaita ehdoteltiin, jotta 'keskiviikkolenkkiläiset' voisivat käydä päästelemässä pahimmat höyryt edellisenä päivänä, jotta olisivat sitten vähän rauhallisempia torstaina  :Hymy: 
Olisiko siis ensi viikon torstai seuraava ajankohta? Onko se kello viisi sopiva vai liian aikainen ajankohta?

Tuossa vielä nyt ajettu reitti.

----------


## JPTH

Se vaan käy

----------


## Sammy

Olisko huomenna Kallen kevyt maantiellä? Jos vaikka Vartialassa kävis kääntymässä.

----------


## pikkupoika

Sopii hyvin. Kiitos eiliselle lenkkiseuralle.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Hee millonkas tommosta rauhallista lenkkiä olisi suunnitelmissa? Minäkin voisin sitten uskaltaa mukaan. 

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Hee millonkas tommosta rauhallista lenkkiä olisi suunnitelmissa? Minäkin voisin sitten uskaltaa mukaan. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Yksi oli eilen, seuraavan ajankohdaksi on ensi torstaita väläytelty. Muitakin aikoja saa ehdottaa, jos ei muuten onnistu.
Homman idea oli nimenomaan, että kaikki uskaltaa mukaan.
Moneltakos Kallen kevyt on suunnitelmissa? Mietin, että ehtisinkö käydä maastossa rouvan kanssa ennen...

----------


## Rankkis

Näillä näkymin minulle tuo torstai käy. Uskalla tohon kallen perään lähtee

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Oli iikalla nopee fillari ku saanu ees tärähtymätöntä kuvaa otettua! Nopeen näkönen ja kevyen näköset kumekset, mitkä lie

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Oli iikalla nopee fillari ku saanu ees tärähtymätöntä kuvaa otettua! Nopeen näkönen ja kevyen näköset kumekset, mitkä lie



Nuo on kyllä varmaan tosi mukavat metsassä... Kevyen näköiset n kyllä  :Hymy:

----------


## pikkupoika

No jo on joku taas haksahtana noihin Salsan muoviromuihin. Se on joku epätoivonen kammenpyörittäjä.

 Kallen perässään on hyvä ajella! Se on väsymätön vetomies ja matka yleensä taittuu kun Kalle vetää. Eikä ikinä tule mieleen, että pitäisikö yrittää mennä sen ohi kun ei sen ohi pääse.  

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Viime kesänä kerran eksyin sen perään ni kylmähä sille tuli ja kotio piti lähtee  :Vink: 

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Olisko huomenna klo 17.30 K-raudan nurkalta lähtö maantielle?

Lähetetty minun GT-S7275R laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Yritän ilmestyä paikalle.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Minäkin yritän tulla jos kerkeen,pysyn minä ainakin teidän mukana shellin risteykseen.

----------


## Kyrdis

Mie myös  matkalle mukavalle mielelläni mukaan

----------


## Kyrdis

Vesisadetta lupailee, mutta mie kait meen silti kun taukoa pukkaa torstaista lähtien

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos lenkkiporukalle vanhakin jakso pitää perää.Kiitos kahvimestari Kalle.

----------


## TiKo

Oliko teillä minkälainen kartta mukana tahkolla muutama viikko sitten ajaessa? Patakukkulalla ei oikeen (pahasti) eksy ilman karttaa.

----------


## Kyrdis

Check out my 60,1 km Ride on Strava: https://www.strava.com/activities/584362219
Tuossa jälki / kartta mitä vois seurata. Muuten muistin varassa tahkomtb reittiä pitkin

----------


## Kyrdis

Ostin uud.. eiku! 
Kamala painostus teki tämän. Syyllinen tuntekoot piston syämmessään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## devon

Mikä hää on?

----------


## devon

Sie ryökäle pilasit sen hippivehkeen!

----------


## JPTH

On hieno peli.Tuolla on kevyt polkea liekkö joku uusin versio pyörästä,varmaan jostain napin takaa tulee vetopuoli esiin.

----------


## Kyrdis

Aattelin treenata vähän kadenssia. Ja mitä sitä ketjuilla kun toisessa tsygässä oikeen jarrujakaan. Saavatpahan odotella keskiviikkona & torstaina 😭

----------


## pikkupoika

NO nyt on oikee mehtäpyörä, eikä mikään paratiisin ilolintu!!!! Pyörän arvokin nousi juuri 400£.  Iso peukku tälle. Elä laita niitä ketjuja ollenkaan, antaa enempi mahdollisuuksia meille heikkojalkaisille. Oliko se Laajis jo ens viikonloppuna? Pitäs alakoo vissiin lenkkeillä. Olen tuossa viimeiset 4 päivää yrittänyt opettaa vanhempaa tytärtä ajamaan mopolla. Se hullu osti Derbin eikä oo ikinä ajana polkupyörää kummemmalla, kauheeta katottavaa!!!!

----------


## Volpe

Uusi palstalla ja paikkakunnalle muuttanut ilmoittautuu Siilinjärven keskusteluun mukaan. Onko Toivala Vuorela alueella mitään maasto fillarille sopivia polkuja tai reittejä? Mikäli porukkaa lenkeille mahtuu mukaan, lähden ainakin kokeilemaan kestääkö vauhdissa mukana B-).

----------


## devon

JPTH: hajosiko satula? Hajosiko mitään muuta?

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä hajos muuten kaikki kunnossa .liian kova nopeus yritin saada niitä näkymättömiä nopeita kiinni.Ihme kyllä ei tullut muuta.Tuli otettua kunnon rempulat.Kyllä lähti jätkä pyöränsatulasta kuin tykinpiipusta.

----------


## devon

No ehkä mieluummin vaihdettavaa osaa hajalle esim. luiden sijaan.

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Uusi palstalla ja paikkakunnalle muuttanut ilmoittautuu Siilinjärven keskusteluun mukaan. Onko Toivala Vuorela alueella mitään maasto fillarille sopivia polkuja tai reittejä? Mikäli porukkaa lenkeille mahtuu mukaan, lähden ainakin kokeilemaan kestääkö vauhdissa mukana B-).



Tervetuloa.
Toivalasta/Vuorelasta en kyllä osaa sanoa, ehkäpä pitäisi joskus suunnata sinnepäin tutkimaan paikkoja. Kasurilassa menee jokunen polku ja Siilinjärvi-Maaninka (Käärmelahti) on sitten Siilinjärven pääpolut. Toki Kuopion suuntaan Päivärantaan ja siitä Puijolle ei ole mahdoton matka sieltä suunnalta. Siellä ainakin on polkuja rittämiin. Siilinjärvellä keskiviikkoisin on yleensä järjestetty 'Kallen kevyet', joka on vähän reippaampi tahtisempi ja haasteellisempia "polkuja", joskus maantietä porukalla tapahtuvaa rymistelyä. Nyt uutuutena, jo kertaalleen, on järjestetty matalamman kynnyksen lenkkiä, jonka päivää ei ole lyöty lukkoon. Huomenna sellainen olisi tarjolla, viiden aikoihin, jos ei sada kissoja tai koiria ja lehmät ei lentele ympäriinsä.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## JPTH

Hän on tulos huomen jos ei lentele.Oliko sama paikka kuin viimeks  ja klo:17.00.

----------


## Rankkis

Minä tuun kans. Ni mikäs se paikka ol?

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

> Uusi palstalla ja paikkakunnalle muuttanut ilmoittautuu Siilinjärven keskusteluun mukaan. Onko Toivala Vuorela alueella mitään maasto fillarille sopivia polkuja tai reittejä? Mikäli porukkaa lenkeille mahtuu mukaan, lähden ainakin kokeilemaan kestääkö vauhdissa mukana B-).



Ranta-Toivalassa on joku luontopolku, mutta en ole pyörällä ajellut. Lähimmät polut taitaa muuten olla Siilinjärvellä ja Puijolla. Tänään ajellaan Käärmelahdesta Kallen kevyelle Siiliin päin. Ajasta ei vielä tarkempaa tietoa. Varmaan 17 ja 18 välillä.

----------


## Kyrdis

Olin jo lähdössä matkaan, mutta keikkaa pukkaa. Ajellaan sitten joskus jos enää tauon jälkeen jalka riittää. Eilen en sammya päässy autollakaan karkuun maantiellä..

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Tänään ajellaan Käärmelahdesta Kallen kevyelle Siiliin päin. Ajasta ei vielä tarkempaa tietoa. Varmaan 17 ja 18 välillä.



Jalat kramppailee vieläkin, joten jätän tänään väliin.





> Minä tuun kans. Ni mikäs se paikka ol?







> Hän on tulos huomen jos ei lentele.Oliko sama paikka kuin viimeks  ja klo:17.00.



Kumpusentien varressa Maaningantien risteyksestä lähtevän mäen päällä hieman Huvikummun risteyksestä eteenpäin oleva hiekkaparkkipaikka oikealla (Maaningantieltä katsottaessa). Kello 17.00 lienee sopiva aika.

Linkki karttakuvaan.

Huomiselle kyllä lupaa aika karseaa keliä mutta kahtotaan vielä lähempänä.

----------


## Sammy

Käytiin kolmestaan kääntymässä Siilinjärvellä Käärmelahdesta käsin. Näkyi muutama muukin pyöräilijä olevan liikenteessä.  Hyvä lenkki!

Lähetetty minun GT-S7275R laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Nyt osu Kallenkevyellä vauhti ja reitti minun mieleiseksi, Kiitos Kalle. En nähnä kettään, en kuullu kettään, ajelin ihan issekseen ja ihan hilijoo.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Kiitokset kaikille osallistujille.

Mitäs mieltä Rankkis oli, uskallatko matkaan ensi kerralla?

----------


## Rankkis

> Kiitokset kaikille osallistujille.
> 
> Mitäs mieltä Rankkis oli, uskallatko matkaan ensi kerralla?



Juuh lähden kyllä. Uusia reittejä näkee ni hyvä homma. Ja onhan porukassa mukavempi ajella. 

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos tais mennä vähän korjailuksi.Kiitos remonttireiskoille.Kiitos pikkupoijalle eturattaasta,vaihdoin nyt pääsee kiipemään puuhun, jos vaan ketjut kestää.Onnea kisaan Pikkupoika ja Sammy.

----------


## pikkupoika

Hyvä jos kävi, tulee hyötykäyttöön eikä pölyynny tuolla autotallissa. Aina ilo auttaa kanssa pyöräilijöitä.

Kiitos kaikille lenkurasta, erityisesti sille tyylirikko pikalinkun omistajalle hienosti se kulki siellä keulilla vaikka onkin vääränvärinen.

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Kiitos tais mennä vähän korjailuksi.Kiitos remonttireiskoille.



Taitaapi kuulua osana harrastuksen luonteeseen korjailla milloin mitäkin tuolla pusikoiden keskellä.





> Kiitos kaikille lenkurasta, erityisesti sille tyylirikko pikalinkun omistajalle hienosti se kulki siellä keulilla vaikka onkin vääränvärinen.



Minä kyllä vielä joku päivä hankin siihen samanlaisen punaisen ja käyn salaa vaihtamassa yön pimeinä tunteina. Kukaan ei koskaan saa tietää, eikä huomaa sitä sitten enää  :Hymy:

----------


## devon

Juu, kiitos vaan kaikille höyryveturin menoa jaksaneille, puuskutus kuului ja höyry nousi, mutta liikettä ei paljon näkynyt... Muut sai sitten rentoilla.

Vääränvärinen  :Cool:  On se niin tyylikäs, ei sitä voi vaihtaa. Kyrdiskään ei olisi edes huomannut koko linkkua, jos ei sitä olisi erikseen osoiteltu. Sehän on siis ylijäämäosa Alfine11-navallisesta Surly Trollista, joka oli violetti-vihreä, siinä oli Sixpackin metallivihreitä osia oikein läjäpäin (etupikalinkku, tanko, spacerit, ohjainlaakerin hattu, satulatolppa ja stemmi), mutta Alfinen kanssa taka-akseli jäi käyttämättä. Mykaan en taas tajunnut koko akselihommaa miettiä, mutta onneksi varastosta löytyi ylijäämäosa. Keulassahan siinä on Foxin oma sikakallis läpiakseli, jota ei passaa hävittää. tirsintarsi on niitä punaisia pikalinkkuja etsinyt, mutta toistaiseksi ollut vain tyyriitä tarjolla. Hankkihan se hupsu minulle stemmiin punaiset vaihto-osat, jotta värikoodi pysyy paremmin kasassa. Nyt siihen pitäisi vaihtaa joko musta tanko tai valkoinen satulatolppa, jotta värit olisivat paremmin tasapainossa.

----------


## Pekka.S

Tänään saapuu uudet vanteet läskiin ja olisi tarkoitus vaihtaa tubeless-ready vanteet nykyisten tilalle. Ei kenelläkään sattuisi olemaan pinnankireysmittaria Siilinjärvellä? Saisi tarkistettua, miten kireällä pinnat ovat nykyisissä kiekoissa, että pääsisi lähelle tätä uusien vanteiden kanssa. Voin myös nakata kiekot konttiin ja tulla mittaamaan kireydet jonnekin, jos mittaria ei uskalla lainata.

Tietysti vinkit kireyden mittaamiseen ilman virallista mittaria ovat myös tervetulleita, kuten myös muutkin vinkit ensikertalaiselle kiekkojen kasaukseen. Ohjeena ajattelin käyttää tätä: www.fillari-lehti.fi/jutut/2002/*kiekonrak2.pdf*

----------


## JPTH

Itse olen kirinyt ilman mittaria hyvin on pysynyt.Enkä ole huomannut että pyörämekaanikko olis käyttänyt mittaria

----------


## tirsintarsi

Mie olen yleensä kasannut valmiiksi ja teettänyt loppusilauksen Penalla Siilissä.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## JPTH

Minun mielestä Pena ei käytä mitään mittari ja on SUOMEN PARAS pinnamies ja vanteen tekijä tekee myös moottoripyörien pinnauksia,

----------


## hannupulkkinen

http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/38540...B-pinnamittari

----------


## Pekka.S

Tuo motonetin mittari ei olisi enää turhan kalliskaan. Ei oikein ensimmäisten itse tehtyjen kiekkojen kanssa uskalla pidemmälle lähteä jos ne tekee ilman mittaria. Kiitos vinkistä.

----------


## Kyrdis

Oisko huomemma maantienlaitaa kiinnostusta katsella, tahi muastonmöngintää.

----------


## pikkupoika

Terveiset Jyskälästä. Kunto ois kohillaan kun saatas tuo selkä kestämään. Lyötiin Sammyn kaa startista kaasu pohjaan ja Timppa keulilla,  vedin ekakiekan. 24km  tultiin 1h13min. Tokakiekan aluks Sammy vetohommin. Tultiin siinä joku kilometri niin Sammylta tyhjeni eturenkula. Myöhemmin kuulin jotta se oli joutuna keskeyttämään. No minä kippasi tokakiekalle jälkeen, liian kovan alku vauhdin jälkeen. 48km 2h 31min. No kovaa treeniä lähdin hakemaan ja sen todella sain.

Minä joudun kippaamaan huomisen, ajelen mummon kaa. Olen todella väsynyt!    

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Jep. Jyväskylässä käytiin eikä hirveesti jäänyt kertomista. Rengas tyhjeni vaikka rengas on ehjä. Pitää ruveta tutkimaan teipit kunhan on nollannut tilanteen. Katotaan aamulla lähdenkö vaikka maastoon, riippuu nollauksesta ja onko ilmat renkaan sisäpuolella  :Hymy:  

Lähetetty minun GT-S7275R laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Kovaa on menneet. Ihmekkää ettö ei ehjät renkaat eikä seljät kestä. Rankkaa seurata sivusta.

----------


## devon

Terassin pohjaa on kaivettu niin kovalla tohinalla, että ei ole pyörän selkään nouseminen. Kaivuuhommat jatkuu huomenna jossain määrin, loppupäivä lepäillään. Tänään siis kaivelua ja maansiirtohommia pienin keskeytyksin 8-17 eli työpäivän verran...

----------


## pikkupoika

Ois siellä ollu tilloo Kyrdiksellekin. Itse asiassa lähtösuoralla kyselivät jotta missä mies on?

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pekka.S

Päätin antaa kiekkojen lopullisen kiristämisen ammattilaisen tehtäväksi. Eturenkaan kiekko näyttää hyvältä ja tasapainoiselta, mutta takakiekkoon kaipaisin yleisön mielipidettä. Pinnat on kyllä kireät, mutta pinnojen kierteitä näkyy nippelin alta paikoin jopa 5 kierrosta. Onko tämä vakavakin ongelma?

Asentajan mukaan homma olisi kunnossa ja kovaa ajoa vailla, mutta joidenkin lähteiden mukaan kierteitä ei saisi nippelin alta näkyä.

Lähdenkö tästä nyt nippelikauppaan hakemaan 4 mm pidemmät palikat vai heittänkö kiekot alle?

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Jos kiekko on suora ja siinä ei ole pystyheittoakaan niin alle vain. Jos pidemmät nippelit tai pidemmät piinnat haluat niin hommahan pitää aloittaa alusta. Tee se vasta, jos keikot eivät kestä ja pinnoja katkeilee tai löystyy turhan usein.

----------


## JPTH

Ei varmasti ole merkitystä jos näkyy kierteitä kunhan on suurin osa kierteestä nippelissä kiinni.Kovaa ajoa vaan.

----------


## Sammy

Tuostapa vuoti:


Lähetetty minun GT-S7275R laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pekka.S

Kannustavien kommenttien saattelemana heitin renkaat pyörään alle. Tasaista kyytiä tarjosivat testilenkillä. Kohta pidemmälle lenkille peräkärryä vetäen, niin selviää miten kestää. Illalla sitten tubeless-viritystä yrittämään.

Seuraava päivityskohde olisikin sitten tanko. Nykyisellä 9 asteen tangolla kädet alkaa reistailemaan jopa maantiellä. Jotenkin uskoisin, että Onone OG-tyyppisellä tangolla käsien puutumisen saisi kuriin. Tai joku vastaava nykyistä jyrkemmällä kulmalla. Tietysti nykyistä pidempi/korkeampi stemmi saattaisi myös auttaa.

Löytyykö joltakin käytettyä tankoa myytäväksi/testattavaksi? Eihän tuo OG maksa, kuin 25€, mutta ei viitsisi ihan testaamatta ostaa. Jää vain jalkoihin pyörimään jos ei olekaan hyvä.

----------


## Kyrdis

Sen siitä suap kun kahtelloo ennen lenkkiä Downhill videoita juutuupista, löysin hyvän mäen mennä alas kovvoo mutta johkii tökkäs 😂. Tiijjänpähä seuraavalla kerralla!

----------


## pikkupoika

No nythän se mestari on ihan maastopyöräilijän näkönen! Ja Konalla ajettu tietty.

----------


## Kyrdis

Emmie sitä raaskis kohdella kaltoin, salsaa koitan saada ratkeemaan mutta se vaan kestää ilmalennot kuin ei mittään.

----------


## pikkupoika

Laatu laite.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Kuis huomenna lenkkiä, voitas ajjaa issoo kovvoo, mikäli aamun&iltapäivän työmatkatempon jäljiltä mitöön enää jäljellä. Kuhan täysiä illalla kun köyhän pakko taas päivystys ottaa..

----------


## Sammy

> Kuis huomenna lenkkiä, voitas ajjaa issoo kovvoo, mikäli aamun&iltapäivän työmatkatempon jäljiltä mitöön enää jäljellä. Kuhan täysiä illalla kun köyhän pakko taas päivystys ottaa..



Pitää illalla kattoo miten jaksaa. On tullut viikolla aika tutuksi Kyrdiksen selkä 


Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Sen verran mukavan flunssan pukkas, että ei kykene mihinkään vähään aikaan.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## pikkupoika

Monelta startti, mistä ja mimmosella kalustolla?  

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Joko 17.15 maastovermeillä kevyt palauttelulenkki polkuajua patikkalan lammelta tai 17.15 k-raudalta rantatoivalan kautta puijolle jiätelölle. Kumpi maistuis niin ajellaan sitä vaihtoehtoa

----------


## pikkupoika

Voijaan männä puijolle jätskille, mut ota reilusti rahua mukkaan kun joudut syömään 7-8 jäätelöö sillä aikaa kun meikäläinen raahaa tämän vanhan ja väsyneen kehon sinne mäjenpäälle.  

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Onkos sitä huomenna hitaampia ajelijoita lähössä?

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos lenkkiseurasta vanhakin pääsi puijon päälle. Huomen vois käydä mehtässä kevytlenkki jos ei sada kovasti klo.17.00 sama paikka kun viimeks.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Kevyemmän lenkin aika ja paikka on ok  :Hymy:  Itse en pääse, koska sen verran kenkkuna on vielä flunssa päällä mutta pitäkee hauskaa minunkin puolesta.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rankkis

Minä voin ainakin huomenna lähtee perää pitämään

----------


## pikkupoika

Nitrojaos kittää nuorukaista vetohommista! Ja pääNitrolle kiitos jäderöstä.

----------


## Kyrdis

Junioriosasto kiittää, pakko huili edessä kun ei jaksa kun kokemuksen perässä yrittää kieli ulkona ajaa. Mukana kuhan taasen jalka kantaa

----------


## Pekka.S

Alustavien tietojen mukaan minäkin pääsisin osallistumaan kevyelle lenkille tänään. Mikä se lähtöpaikka on? Minulla nuo karttalinkit antaa paikaksi hiihtoladut alikulkutunnelin Kumpusentien ali.

----------


## JPTH

frisbee parkkipaikasta noin 150 metriä kumpusentietä ylös päin oikeella.

----------


## pikkupoika

Se on siinä mistä talvipolku menee Kumpusentien yli, alkuun vieressä.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pekka.S

Ok. Siitä taitaa lähteä ylämäki harjun päälle ja toiseen suuntaan pääsisi siihen alikululle.

----------


## pikkupoika

Alikulun vieressä

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Just siinä

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## devon

En ehtinyt mukaan rauhalliselle, kun erehdyin juttelemaan hallituksen puheenjohtajan kanssa = orjatöitä taloyhtiön hyväksi... Ensi viikolla yritetään uudestaan paremmalla onnella.

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos porukalle hyvä lenkki tuli ajeltua. Torstain kevyt muuttu pikkupojan kevyeksi.seuraavan kerran pitää ottaa mukaan raivaussaha,motorsaha ja itikan karkotin mukaan koko ropan suojapuku.Tosi hyvä neulospolku ollut joskus vuonna 14.Porukka käy vähiin ei ollut kun 4 mestaria.Oli hyviä mäkiä tarpeeksi.

----------


## Kyrdis

Mie hartaasti toivon että ootte edes täynnä itikanpuremia ja litimärkiä, kun mie ajelin kohti kuopijjoo keikalle tympeästi autolla.

----------


## Rankkis

> Mie hartaasti toivon että ootte edes täynnä itikanpuremia ja litimärkiä, kun mie ajelin kohti kuopijjoo keikalle tympeästi autolla.



Aika kivasti rapsuttaa kyllä. Se kallen havupolku oli huono valinta muuten hyvä oli!

----------


## pikkupoika

Hyvä jos olitta TYYTYVÄISIÄ! :Hymy:  Oli kyllä hyvä reissu aurinkonpaisteessa ja pikitietä pitkin. Porukka halus nähdä uusia polkuja, joten minä esittelin pari PARASTA ja HELPOITEN AJETTTAVAA. Ens torstaina kun ollaan enää myö kaksi Nitrojaoksen ajajaa mukana näillä kevyillä torstai lenkeillä, niin voidaan ajella sitten niitä vähän haastavampia polkuja. Tuleepahan nuille JPTH:n mukana raahaamille työkaluille sitten jotain käyttöä.  P.s. Muista ottaa sit kuulosuojaimet kans. Ei sen moottorisahan takia vaan kun polku on sit huonoo niin kuuluu hirvee noituminen. :Hymy:

----------


## Kyrdis

Kuis tänään jalkarattaiden kokoontumisajut

----------


## tirsintarsi

En vielä uskalla  :Irvistys: 
Huomenna voisin yrittää rauhallista rauhallisesti, mikäli ei tule takapakkia...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rankkis

Huomenna kans mukana!

----------


## Sammy

Monelta tänään ja missä?

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Monelta ja mistä 2 ?

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Sama paikka ja aika lienee helpoin. Eli viideltä Kumpusentien varrella liki hiihtoladun alikulkua.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## pikkupoika

Tossa kyllä kyseltiin tää illan ravilenkin alkupaikkaa ja lähtöaika. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Toihan voos käydä tällekkin illalle, vähän liukumaa että sammyki ehtii ryömiä paikalle

----------


## Sammy

Ihan en klo 17 ehdi mutta täältä tuun vastaan...

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Volpe

Moi kaikille, uutena paikkakuntalaisena yritän löytää huomenna paikalle. Mukaan maastoon mahtuneet.

----------


## Kyrdis

Varmasti mahtuu. Teretulemast vaan!

----------


## Sammy

Kiitokset Kyrdikselle ja Pikkupojalle illan lenkistä!

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Joo kiitos Kyrdikselle ja Sammylle. Raviosastolla oli jalka syönnillään tänään. On ne vaan ihmepoikia pyörän päällä.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Myös huomen tulossa.

----------


## koedi

Mistä ja monelta olisi tänään lähtö? Saa nähdä saisiko aikataulut ojennukseen ja pääsisi seuraksi.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Kokoontuminen viideltä ja paikka karttalinkkeineen löytyy edellisistä viesteistä. Kumpusen tien varressa Maaningantieltä noin puolikilometriä.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sammy

> Kumpusentien varressa Maaningantien risteyksestä lähtevän mäen päällä hieman Huvikummun risteyksestä eteenpäin oleva hiekkaparkkipaikka oikealla (Maaningantieltä katsottaessa). Kello 17.00 lienee sopiva aika.
> 
> Linkki karttakuvaan.



Tuossa linkki....

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## koedi

Kiitos. Yritänpä päästä paikalle.

----------


## Rankkis

Tänään isolla porukalla havupolkua?  :Hymy:

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos kaikille hyvästä seurasta,vaikka loppumatka meni maantiepyöräilyksi läskillä pikkupojan kans perille päästiin. Vapari purettu heti pari kynttä pyöristynyt,HALVALLA EI HYVÄÄ SAA.Täytyy odotella uutta vaparia.

----------


## Kyrdis

Iso oli porukka, ei ehtinä mukaan kun oli sitä & tätä, nyt kokeiltava illaksi mettään jospa ruuhkat olisi jo hellittäneet  :Hymy:

----------


## masukki

Kiitos kaikille ajoseurasta, pitääpä koittaa ottaa tavaksi nämä torstain kevyet. Kivaa vaihtelua tuo neulaspolku verrattuna Kuopion juurihoitoon ja kivikkoon. Pitäskö Jussin vähentää kyykkäämistä vähäks aikaa niin kerkeevät tekemään tarpeeks kestävän vaparin.

----------


## pikkupoika

Kiitos kaikille osallistuneille minunkin puolesta. Tais olla isoin porukka mitä siilissä on saatu aikaseksi sillä aikaa kun minä olen harrastanut maastopyöräilyä. Vaan kyllä oli kesyjalka taas eilisen kaahamisen jäljiltä niiden kahden hullun perässä. 
Ei se ole mikään ihme jos Jussilla ei vaparit kestä kun aina pitää kaikki ylämäet koluta😉. Just katselin dataa läppärillä,  niin tultiin lopun maantie siirtymä hajallisella vaparilla 30km/h keskarilla.   No oikeesti niin on Whitin laatu tuolta osin aika surkeeta. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## koedi

Kiitos lenkistä. Paljon hienoa polkua ajettavaksi ja komeat maisemapaikatkin löytyi.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Kiitokset osallistujille! Oli kyllä shokeeraavan verran osallistujia. Enpä ole minäkään törmännyt moiseen määrään "urani" aikana.

Alkureitti oli vähän jännittävä, pahoittelen. Ajattelin, että mikäli "pääväylä" on tutumpi kaikille, niin mennään sieltä, mikä ei varmasti ole tuttua. Ensi kerralla voimme mennä selkeämpiä reittejä, mikäli vielä uusia naamoja uskaltautuu mukaan uudestaan.

----------


## devon

Ootte työ melko äijiä, Kyrdistä sain ihan tosissaan polkea kiinni vaikka sillä oli alla läski, jalassa jotkut kotitohvelit lukkopolkimilla lipsumassa ja polkeminen koeajofiiliksillä; minä maantiepyörällä perässä....

Järjestetään siis joku kerta "maantielenkki" niin, että mieskööri lähtee läskeillä maastopaineilla ja antaa minulle maantiepyörällä puolen tunnin etumatkan. Silti tietää jo etukäteen mikä jaosto on nopeammin 50 km kohdalla menossa  :Cool:

----------


## Kyrdis

En nyt ttiijjä siitä vauhista, mut nyt on esim hyvä lenkki meneillään. Hyvät jussit juhlijoille

----------


## tirsintarsi

Suapi varmasti ainakin rauhassa ajella  :Hymy:  Ja hyvvee juhannusta kaekille tosiaan! 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sammy

Hyvvee juhannusta kaikille!

http://www.hs.fi/webkuva/sarjis/560/...4551169?ts=311

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Peikko

Hyvää juhannusta! Oisko huomenna maastoon kevyelle lenkille lähtijöitä..? Aikataulu toistaiseksi vielä avoin mutta päivemmällä/alku iltapäivä


Köyttä työntäen...

----------


## Kyrdis

Keskiviikkona rento maastopyöräily hommeli 17 maita "siitä massastartti" paikasta. Kevyet jalkaherättelyt ennen tahkon naatiskelua

----------


## Sammy

Minäpä tulen mukaan.

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Peikko

Hyvää tekisi, mutta pitää käydä herkistävä mutka Kemijärvellä.. Tänään kävin ajelemassa. Olipa kerrankin mukava keli.  :Hymy:

----------


## Peikko

Kyrdikselle tiedoksi. Tein uuden segmentin tarinan noususta. Käyhän kurkkaamassa.  :Vink:

----------


## Kyrdis

Kommeja paukutellu taas Pekka, tahkon jälkeen otettava takaisim 😂.pitää testata

----------


## pikkupoika

Mie tuun jos kykenen?

----------


## Sammy

Rauhallista oli tänään poluilla. 

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Lähetään Kiärmeslahdesta kahen Trekin voimin valumaan kohti Siiliä klo n 17 tasan. Törmäillään poluilla  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Tjoo myöpä ajellaa  suurella joukolla vastaan, tosin en lähde teidän hätähousujen vauhtiin mukaan  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Tiukille menee ehtiikö siihen 17 mutta yritetään.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## JPTH

Ei ollut tunkosta siilinjärvi juankoski välillä läskipyörällä ajelin.Hirmu kyytiä mentiin pitää varmaan vaihtaa läskiin maantieliksit.

----------


## devon

Kiitos sekä äijille että rouville lenkurasta. Tällä kertaa pääsi käymään niin, että rouvajaosto teki kovemman työn eli ajoi pidemmän matkan ja ajan kuin ukkojaosto: tirsintarsi odotteli pihalla ihmeissään, että missä minä luuhaan ja todettiin minun kokonaismatka noin kolme kilometriä pidemmäksi kuin hänen. Aikaa en käyttänyt juuri sen enempää kuin hänkään...

Rouvien rauhallisen ja helpon lenkin pilasin tulemalla yksin takaisin noita juuttaan kivikasoja eli mäkiä myöten. Riitti nousua, kiviä ja juuria sen mitä mennessä puuttui.

----------


## pikkupoika

Joo iso  kiitos kaikille lenkurasta. Sammy heitti vähän haastetta Siilin osastolle,  oli saanut piskusesta Käärmeksestä hirmuporukan liikkeelle. Siilin osasto saa kohta aloittaa värväys kamppanjan jotta saadaan lisää ajajia.  

 Vauhti oli rauhallista, niin kuin oli tarkoituskin. Mut kyllä oli kesyjalka eikä yhtään ois huvittanut pyörittää kampia. Kyllä jos tuo jatkuu perjantaiyöhön saakka niin Kinahmi itikat syö pikkupojan suihin ja Kalle saa taivaltaan ilman Timpan seuraa aamuyön, mikä nyt tosin ei ole Kallelle mikään menetys vaan saattaa olla jopa parempi asia. No Oishan se hienoo roikkua parikiekuroo Kyrdiksen takapyörässä ja kahtoo ja oppia jotta miten pitäs ajjoo ja toimia. 

 Kyrdis oli liikkeellä sen verta rennolla ja hyvällä asenteella jotta lupailee hyvvee viikonloppua. Minä skippaan huomisen kevyen ja yritän löytää jalkani takaisin. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Oliko sitä huomenna lähdössä ketään vai onko jo kaikki kääntäneet keulan tahkoa päin.

----------


## Sammy

Aamulla olisin lähdössä maantielle Länsirannan kiertämään. Suapi mukkaan lähtee.

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Suattaa sammylla olla tiukassa lenkkiseuran suanti kun menee aina niin issoo kovvoo. Kiitos kaikille tämäniltaasestalenkurasta, eikun pullaa poskiin ja unta paljon palleroiseen

----------


## tirsintarsi

Kaipa sitä tänäänkin käydään kevyt puserrus, jos ei sada ihan tolkuttomasti. Lähtö voisi olla tutusta paikasta siinä viiden korvilla.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## devon

Mie oon päänvaihdossa, en ehdi mukaan.

----------


## Sammy

Mää kävin aamulenkin 112km@31,1km/h. Mukavan leppoisa keli ja lenkki.

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Hiki tulloo jo kotisohvalla nuita lukuja kahtoessa. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Se pitää lähtee sohvalta mettään ķäy mukava tuulen vire niin ei tule hiki.Ethän sinä voi jäädä lenkiltä pois sinä olet aina mukana pikkupoika.

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos isolle porukalle lenkistä.Mestari itsekin tuli paikalle,SUUREN YLEISÖN KOVA PAINOSTUS PAKOTTI TULEMAAN PIKKUPOJAN.HATTUA PITÄÄ NOSTAA AINA MUKANA HIENOA.Hyviä kisoja kaikille tahkolle menijöille.

----------


## Kyrdis

Joopa joo, ei maistuis millään, ainakkaan pyöräily tännään, myydään tai vaikka maksetaan vähän osallistumisoikeudesta tämän yön tahkon starttiin

----------


## devon

No kovin meinaa olla Kyrdiksen ja pikkupojan purjeet lerpallaan, kumpikin valittelee fiiliksen puutetta. Hyvää säätä on luvassa, kovempia äijiä sieltä metsästä ei löydy ja täytyyhän teidän meille tavallisille ketjunkuluttajille näyttää miten se homma oikeasti tehdään. Eikun liput salkoon ja menoksi!

----------


## Sammy

No kunhan saavat pyörät alle niin taas menohalut löytyy!! Onhan se jo poluilla nähty  :Leveä hymy:   TSEMPPIÄ niin perkeleesti molemmille!! 

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

3.23 uus yhenkiekan ennätys. Kalle samassa vauhdissa ja jatkaa. Kiitos kaikille kannustuksesta.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

On kova aika pikkupojalla on jalka ollut hyvä  ONNEA.Kyrdis möys kovassa vauhdissa.

----------


## Sammy

On kovasti ajanut Pikkupoika ja tuloslistallakin näkyi olevan korkealla. Onnittelut kovasta ajasta!! 

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Kalle 120km kohdalla 9:nä. 7.25 kovaa menee.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Kalle lähti viimeiselle kierrokselle. On se PERKELEEN KOVA JÄTKÄ. Hattupäästä ja porilainen marssi.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

KOVA ON JÄTKÄ!!!!!! 

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## devon

tirsintarsilla oli ensimmäinen kumi puhki ennen puoliväliä, miten lie loppumatka sujunut...

----------


## tirsintarsi

Toinen heti melkein samaan syssyyn... Mutta maaliin päästiin silti.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## JPTH

On se vaan KYRDIS KOVA JÄTKÄ HUIMA SUORITUS ONNEA.

----------


## Sammy

ONNITTELUT KYRDIKSELLE!!! Joko huomenna lenkille  :Vink: 

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Onnee kallelle!! Kova on kyllä jätkä

----------


## JPTH

ONNEA kaikille kovia suorituksia.Kyllä varmaan rupes päivällä lämpöä olemaan riittävästi.Eikös sitä pitäs jo pikku palautus lenkki ajaa.

----------


## devon

Kalle on tarkka poika, 16 tunnin päälle on raskinut lasketella muutaman sekunnin... ONNEA jättisuorituksesta!

----------


## Kyrdis

Ttu se ollut ensinnäkää viimeisesillä kahdella kierroksella mitää maastopyöräilyä edes. Oksettaa koko vermeet ja tahkot ja litkut ja sisurit ja vaihrajat yms

----------


## tirsintarsi

No onnittelut nyt silti  :Hymy: 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rankkis

Paljo meni tirsintarsilla?

----------


## tirsintarsi

4:08:54 (kahdella kuminvaihdolla).

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kyrdis

Kiitos kauniista sanoista, jospa sitä nukkumaa  niin mielikin voisi olla positiivisempi unien jälkeen

----------


## tirsintarsi

Niin piti edelliseen viestiin jo laittaa onnittelut ainakin Rankkikselle ja pikkupojallekin mutta unehtu, joten... Onneksi olkoon suorituksestanne!

----------


## Sammy

Onnittelut myös Peikolle hyvästä ajasta (3:09). Onnittelut myös muille mukana olleille  :Leveä hymy:  

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Peikko

Hieno oli tapahtuma ja mahtavia suorituksia! 
Onnittelut kaikille maaliin asti päässeille!

Henkilökohtaisesti voi ensin kiittää Iikan huoltopistettä takavaihtajan korjaamisesta ja maaliin pääsemisestä. 

Lisäksi jäykkäperällä sai nyt olla viimeinen kerta. 


Köyttä työntäen...

----------


## pikkupoika

Onnittelut kaikille jotka kävi nauttimassa hienosta tapahtumasta ja voittamassa itsensä. Kyllä on kovaa porukkaa seutukunnan pyöräilijöissä!

 Mut kyllä pitää vielä kehua tuota täyshullua nimeltä Kalle. 

  Kaverin kisa alko jo todella vaikeasti. Heti kun lähdettiin menee tosissaan niin kaveri joutui taistelemaan pistosten kanssa. Seuraavaksi tuli ekakiekan puolivälissä taistelu oksennus vastaan. Ja se kai jatkui maaliin asti. No tokakiekalle lähdettiin hyvällä asenteella ja pirteänä.  Ja tankattiin vain vettä kun muu ei meinannut pysyä sisällä.
 Kolmannen alussa metsästä saapui vielä hyvävoimainen mutta nälkäinen kaveri. Se löi perseen tantereeseen ja sanoi jotta nyt syödään. Vähän se mutusti jotain ja noitui jyps miestä joka oli samaan aikaan huollossa, kun se menee aina tiellä ohi ja sitten hän metsässä.

 Neljännen kiekan alussa metsästä saapui joku muu kuin minun tuntema Kalle. Kaveri tuli ja  kaikki rensselit tippuu päältä niille sijoille ja kaveri hoippui riutuneen näköisenä eväspoksilleen. Näki että kiekka oli ollut raju niin fyysisesti kuin henkisesti. Kierros ei kuulemma ollut enää pyöräilyä. Kalle kysyi että missä asti seuraava on tulossa. Sanoi että jos alle kymmenen minuutin päässä niin hän ei lähde, katsoin seurantaa ja sanoin seuraavan tulevan 20 min päästä joten eikun matkaan vaan.  Ei kaveri ollut tosissaan lopettamassa, kunhan purnas väsyneenä. 

 Eikun mies satulaan ja huikkasi lähtiessään jotta nyt mennään nauttimaan nyt ei ajeta enää kilpaa. Ja sinne mies lähti ylämäkeen, näytti että pyörä ei nouse mäenpäälle mutta sinne se vaan kipus hitaasti mutta varmasti.

 Mies ajoi koko lenkuran tuliterillä  pyöräulykenkillä,  oli ilmeisesti sopivat. Ja alla täysjäykkä pyörä ja vielä tollasilla pirun leveillä renkailla.

 Kiitos Kalle että sain elää mukana tapahtumassa ja seurata matkaasi, oli upeaa katsottavaa. Oli muutenkin mukava ajaa itse yöllä ja seurata sitten muiden suoritusta päivällä. Näki tapahtuman aivan eri valossa.     

 ONNEA KALLE JA MUUT HURJAT

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Mietteitä vähän matkan taittamisesta

Alkuun tuutattiin aivan liian kovaa, pikkupoika veti asfalttipätkillä kärkiporukan kiinni ja jo siinä alle 10km ajon jälkeen vahvana piston tunne kyljessä, liian kovaa & liikaa tankattuna pohjalle luulisin ma. Kinahmilla mäkeen sai fillaria talutella ja vielä oli yöllä kinahmin metsäosuuden piikkilanka portti kiinni ja sitä kiertäessä paita lankaan kiinni, onneksi perässätuleva kilpailija auttoi irti siitä. Polkupätkät ja laskut sujuivat mukavasti, vaikka eturenkaaseen tuli pumpattua juuri ennen starttia ylipaineet, joita en sitten "viitsinyt" laskea koko päivänä.

 Pikkupoika piti kovaa vauhtia yllä ja huollot skipattiin ellei muutamaa pikapysädystä oteta lukuun, eipä mikään olisi maistunut/ pysynyt sisälläkään. El grandelle asti tultiin samaa matkaa sitten Timo näytti miltä meno näyttää mäissä kun on kevyt jalka. Ajattelin hetken puristaa jaloista paukkuja, mutta onneksi älysin höllätä kun matka oli suht alkutekijöissään. Ensimmäinen kierros maalissa 3.30 tuntumia ja Timo tsemppasi toiselle kierrokselle.

 Toinen kierros oli ehdottomasti ajamisen arvoinen, upea auringonnousu ja puolenvälin kohdalla kierrosta uskalsin jo geeliä tarjota kropalle, liian aikaista. Toinen kierros tuli taivallettua ihan hyvään tahtiin yksin parhaassa seurassa vielä fiiliksen ollessa "ehkä selviän kolme kierrosta". 
Kolmas kierros alkoi ja mummonmäessä, kinahmeissa ja oikeastaan joka nousussa ajattelin ,että minua ei täällä enää kertaakaan tämän vuoden puolella näy. Eväs rupesi jo maittamaan, kuitenkin vähän ajan kuluttua alkoi oksettava pöhnä olo, mutta syöminen onnistui ja tuli pieni ajatus että josko vielä yksi.. 

Kierros kolme maalissa, Timo huoltoalueella aivan liian hyvävointisen näköisenä niin se söi ja rankasti. Keskeytys oli tooodella lähellä mutta Jyväskylän pyöräseuran ajajan huudot sai aikaan sen, että ainakin lähden kokeilemaan. Tiesin olevani 10 sakissa ja ajattelin että siinä pysyminen on utopiaa ellei kaikki keskeytä takana koska ajofiilis ei ollut ihan huipussaan.

 Viimeinen kierros meni huolloissa pysähtyen mäet ja tasaiset osuudet lähinnä ryömien ja alamäissä laskin ajatuksella "toivottavasti kolahtaa ja keskeytys niin sanotusti kengät jalassa" ilman itsesuojeluvaistoa. Lopulta 25km ja 60km matkalaisia ohitellessa hämmästelin, että ajaa vielä joku hiljempaa kuin minä & perkele nyt vaikka työnnetään maaliin tämä epäinhimillinen maastolaite. 

Viimeiset 20km vilkuilin taakse ja odotin missä tulee 240km matkan hyvävointinen pyöräjoukkio mutta ei sitä näkynyt ikinä. El grandessa joku veti trekin sähköpyörällä ohi ja teki mieli melkein lyödä jos olisin kiinni saanut.

 Lopulta näin maisemahissit ja fiilis nousi ja jalka keveni kerrasta,enää loppulasku ,toki riskillä ja sitten suoritus olisi valmis. Maalissa lopulta ja tyytyväinen ihan piti olla, siitä buffi käteen ja emännälle ja muksulle halit ja moikat ja järveen kamppeet päällä "uimaan". 

Summa summarum: alamäkiin tyytyväinen ja maaliinpääsemiseen. Miinusta epäonnistuneesta tankkauksesta ja JÄRJETTÖMÄSTÄ tämänpäiväisestä selkäsärystä, muuten jaloissa ei kummemmin paina , iho vähäm palanut ja silmä rähmii & tulehtunut luulen ma. 
Mut muutenhan sitä vois vaikka ajaakkin. Kiitosta ja onneakin kaikille, ens vuonna jottai muuta. 

Ps 
Brooks on hyvä, pyllykin on hyvä.

----------


## Peikko

Huh mikä reissu on ollut. Oot sie Kalle kova ukko polkemaan ja sitkee piru! 


Köyttä työntäen...

----------


## Kyrdis

Millon ajetaam tuas. Keskiviikkona taitaa sataa niin meibi tööörsdäynä sit?

----------


## Sammy

Ilmatieteenlaitoksen ennustetta kahto niin seuraavan kerran poutaa maanantaina  :Hymy:  Voisi tosin viikolla katsoa miten sattuu nuo kelit kohilleen.

----------


## Rankkis

Minä voisin torstaina lähtee jos hidasta tarjolla. Ja jos make sais jarrun korjattua. Vai haluuks tirsintarsi korjata?  :Vink:

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Minä voisin torstaina lähtee jos hidasta tarjolla. Ja jos make sais jarrun korjattua. Vai haluuks tirsintarsi korjata?



Mikäs niissä on vikana?

----------


## Rankkis

Ihan saa pohjaan painaa et pikkusen ottaa.  Mikä lie vika sit??

----------


## pikkupoika

> Millon ajetaam tuas. Keskiviikkona taitaa sataa niin meibi tööörsdäynä sit?



Syötteellä 6.8.2016. Ja sillon painetaankin 3 Läskin voimin.

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Ihan saa pohjaan painaa et pikkusen ottaa.  Mikä lie vika sit??



Kuulostaa siltä, että ilmaahan siellä on. Joko systeemi vuotaa tai siellä on sitä muuten vain. Mie en ole erityisen haka ilmauksessa, enkä kyllä uskalla muita kuin omia jarruja yrittääkään, niin ei tule kuin oma ruumis kontolle, jos menee pieleen  :Hymy:

----------


## Rankkis

> Kuulostaa siltä, että ilmaahan siellä on. Joko systeemi vuotaa tai siellä on sitä muuten vain. Mie en ole erityisen haka ilmauksessa, enkä kyllä uskalla muita kuin omia jarruja yrittääkään, niin ei tule kuin oma ruumis kontolle, jos menee pieleen



Juuh vien tonne maken huoltoon ni rassailkoot siellä.

----------


## Peikko

Mulle passaa varmaan ke ja to. Etenkin jos hissunkissun mennään. 
Lomalle jos jäis ni ehtisi ajamaan samaan aikaan kun muutkin. 


Köyttä työntäen...

----------


## pikkupoika

https://youtu.be/GRiEgqDrBtU

Liekköhän poijat ajana portaat alas tornista?

----------


## JPTH

Mitä tietoa on Jalco snoy 90 läskin vanteista,itte en löytänyt netistä juuri mitään saapikohan tehtyä tubeless.Vai jotain halpis vanteita.

----------


## Peikko

aika eeppistä.





> https://youtu.be/GRiEgqDrBtU
> 
> Liekköhän poijat ajana portaat alas tornista?

----------


## pikkupoika

Farley 9,8 mullistaa fatbike-Maailman. Vakiona kevyet hiilikuituvanteet. Kevyen hiilikuidusta valmistetun runkovaihtoehdon ja useiden u n kiekkomahdollisuuksien ansiosta Farley Kaikkien aikojen nopein ja monipuolisin fatbike.

Sammylla melkonen etulyöntiasema syötteellä vai mitä Kyrdis.

----------


## Kyrdis

Etuasema kiistaton,mutta ero pitää minun hyväksi lukea almanakasta, ei sekuntaattorista.

----------


## Kyrdis

Kokeiltava kaikkia musertamiskeinoja ennen varsinaista suoritusta. Ei tässä reilulla pelillä jakoja ole

----------


## Sammy

Tämä on jo varsin tuttu näky kesän lenkeiltä. Siihen lisätään vielä Pikkupojan selkä niin siinäpä se marssijärjestys on tuleviin koitoksiin. 

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Miten hiiellä minä nyt sinun edelle kerkiän?  Sinähän sanoit ennen Laajavuoren starttia, jotta minulla on " aika heikon näköiset jalat". :Hymy:  Ja sulla on aika pirun vahvannäköiset jalat, joten kai sinä nyt menet minun edellä vai mitä?

 EN oo Jussi ikänä kuullu tollasista vanteista?????

----------


## Kyrdis

Kait sitä tuonne lähdettävä ajamaam 1700 mestoilla. Tululee jos ennätättä

----------


## Sammy

Kiärmeslahdesta tulossa kaksi jossakin vaiheessa.

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Mistä lähtö

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Siitä mistä nyt viimeaikoina aina eli alikuljennan likeltä

----------


## pikkupoika

Ok.👍 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Tullaan vastaan jos tullaan...

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Mestarit huipulla! Kiitokset keskiviikon lenkistä herroille  :Leveä hymy:  

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Peikko

Ei paina sedillä jalkaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Peikko

Laittakaahan kalenteriin 17.9.  :Hymy: 


http://kaarmelahtixco.blogspot.fi/

----------


## pikkupoika

Kyllä painaa, mut niin hän se painaa ikäkin jo.😉

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Olikos tänää menossa kukaan ajelee?

----------


## pikkupoika

Minä tuun ainakin ja JPTH kai oli myös tuloillaan.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Jeps. Mie tuun kans mut en tiedä myöhästynkö siitä viidestä ni voisko joku numeron laitella niih soittelen ku selviin.

----------


## Peikko

Sammyn kanssa oli suunnitelmissa lähteä mutta jo tuossa 15 jälkeen. 


Köyttä työntäen...

----------


## tirsintarsi

Kahtoo tuota kotiin päästyään kehtooko lähtee.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rankkis

Alahan lähtee ettei taas eksytä minnekkää havupoluille.

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä tullaan jo kovasti lämmitellään.

----------


## devon

Kyllä taas kannatti lähteä, helpon näköisesti kulkevan takarenkaan perässä ajoin paikkoja, joista en ennen ole päässyt. Näitä on viimeaikoina sattunut useamminkin, onkohan minusta joku rajoitin mennyt rikki? Kiitos seurasta pikkupojalle, JPTH:lle, Rankkikselle ja tuolle miun ukolle. Ensi viikolla uudestaan, jos ei työt haittaa harrastuksia.

----------


## pikkupoika

Sedät jaksaa ja jaksaa ja jaksaa. Koitahan Kyrdis kehitellä keakiviikolle uusia ja kovempia haasteita. Hidas osastokin halusi tänään könytä Käärmeksestä tulon jälkeen Kasurila päälle, olivat kuullu jotta Kyrdiksen lenkillä tehdään semmoisia hirmutekoja.

Kiitos kaikille lenkkiseurasta.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos hyvä lenkki ajeltiin 46km tuli.

----------


## devon

Noitako, pikkupoika, suosittelit: http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/s...folding-516341

4.80? Ihan oikeasti? Muklukkiin? Kiesus mie kiroilin jo niitä 4.6-talvigummeja kun ne on semmoiset möhköt... Mutta niiden jälkeen huskerit näyttää rimpuloille  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## pikkupoika

Nuita just. Ei ne oo möhkön tuntuset.  Ne on kevyet ja rullailoo hyvin ja sen renkaan sivu on suht ohut ja löysä. Eikä niitä oo pakko ajaissa katella. 

 Tai sitten tuolta minun tallista Huskarit!

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kävin tänään ajamassa vehmerinlenkin taivaan isukki kasteli kolme kertaa,viimenen kastelu tuli kuin saavista olisi kaatanut.Varmaan sen takia pyörä kulki hyvin 31,7 keskarilla hyvä lenkki.Ei ollut tunkosta.

----------


## Kyrdis

Olitko kahdeksan maita k raudan kohdilla menossa, yritinn autolla tavoittaa mutta ei kiinni suanut

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä olin silloin menossa.

----------


## pikkupoika

Kyllä on Nitrojaoksen toinen puolikas hirmu kunnossa. Alkaa olla noita Sammyn keskareita. 
 Minä suunnittelin illalla samaa lenkkiä tälle aamulle. No heräsin klo.11.00, ei tarvinnu ennee lähteä. No säästyimpä kuivana, mut kunto ei kasvana.  Ja hyvä joten mennyt aamulla, kun olisin näköjään ollut nopeempien pyöräilijöiden tiellä😀.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Lähetään Pikkupoika aamulla kiertämään Vehmeri? Tänään aamulla piti lähtee, mutta katoin sadetutkan... 

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Sauttashan tuota lähteekin.  Monelta K-raudan nurkalla? 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Olisko klo 8? Vai myöhemmin?

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

8 käy hyvin. Nähdään sillon. Ja muut lomalaiset kans mukaan! 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Joo, saa sinne muutkin lähteä  :Leveä hymy:  

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Voi teitä h***in lomailijoita. Lähtekkee 6.30 maissa niin tarjoan edustamani yhtiön pakettiautolla vauhdikkaan peesiavun kuopijjoon.

----------


## JPTH

Pitää kattoo jaksaako lähteä torttu vähän hellä.Voi olla parempi ehkä jäädä pois jaksaa keskiviikkona lähtee läskillä puijolle. Muuten voi joutua pikkupoika vetämään puijolle ja takas.

----------


## Sammy

Oli niin nätti ilta, että ei malttanut olla käymättä lenkillä.

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Keksiviikkona monelta läskijunastarttaa puijolle, voisin yrittää mukaan kun hiljaista työrintamalla ollut..

----------


## pikkupoika

Ei oo aikaa vielä keskiviikolle päätetty. Saa ehdotetaan. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Ehdotella

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Peikko

Oliko ajatus ajaa autolla Kuopioon ja lenkki siellä vai ottaa löysät pois, käydä Puijon päällä ja tulla takaisin  nimim. kiinnostunut lenkistä Kuopiossa


Köyttä työntäen...

----------


## pikkupoika

Maastopyörillä Kuopioon ja Puijo ylös ( ennätys ajassa tietty kun ollaan läskeillä liikenteessä ), polkua pitkin puijolta päivärantaan ja siitä tietäpitkin takas. Tullessa voi vielä huiputtaa Kasurila jos jollain on vielä jalakoo.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

On Kyrdiksen kaa kyllä ollut puhetta myös ajelusta Kuopion poluilla jotta selkä tottus kivikko/Juurakko jyystöön. Jos on kiinnostuneita niin kyllä tälläisiakin lenkkejä voidaan järjestää tulevaisuudessa.   

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Kiitos Sammylle ja JPTH:lle lenkki seurasta.

P.s.  Onhan Kyrdis töissä kaikki hyvin? 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Olipa hyvä lenkura ihme kun jakso polkea toisen vemerinlenkin perä päivinä.Kiitos lenkki seuralla.

----------


## Kyrdis

Kyllö kaikki mainiosti, lämmintä piisaa ja kakkavesi valuu kainalosta alaspäin. En ois missöön mjualla mieluummin

----------


## Sammy

Hyvä aamulenkki! Kiitoksia seuralaisille. Nyt ei sade kastellut  :Leveä hymy:  

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Kävin hakemassa taas henkistä ylivoimaa kaikista ykköspallilla, muuten oli kyllä tuskaset keuhkot ja umpeiset jalat, eiuh hyvä.

----------


## pikkupoika

On se kova,  aina ykkönen. Anna nyt joskus mahdollisuus meille heikommillekin.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Mites huomen puijolle oisko klo:14.00 tai 15.00 vai 16.00 vai tämä 17.02 k-raudan nurkilta.

----------


## pikkupoika

Mulle sopii ihan mikä aika vain, herrasväki voi valita.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Hyviä reittejä on vuokatissaki ajella!

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Mites huomen puijolle oisko klo:14.00 tai 15.00 vai 16.00 vai tämä 17.02 k-raudan nurkilta.



Nappoon huomenna pyörän kyytiin ja jätän auton rouvalle. Mulle siis passoo 15 jälkeen Kuopion päässä.

Torstaina, jos sää sallii ja on vielä jotain millä pihistä on sitten rauhallinen lenkura. Toivotaan, että saadaan jotain uusiakin naamoja taas paikalle!!!

----------


## Kyrdis

Taitaa mennä aikataulut niin ristiin, itselle 16.00 ois aikaisin mihin ennätän siilin kei-raudalle

----------


## tirsintarsi

Tulet vastssn?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## pikkupoika

Lähdetään silloin klo.16.00 jos se sopii kaikille siilistä lähtijöille. Tirsintarsin voi odotella kuopiossa. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Kammin valloitus Rovaniemellä. 

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Sopii kyllä 1600, heleppoo se siellä pörrin persiissä tuuletella kun ei olla vetämässä samia piippuun ennen mäkiä, juhli vielä kun voit 😉

----------


## tirsintarsi

Piti jo lauantaina laittaa mutta laitetaan nyt vähän myöhässä, kun muutkin laitteloo reissukuvia. Rautavaaralla oli suota.

----------


## Rankkis

> Piti jo lauantaina laittaa mutta laitetaan nyt vähän myöhässä, kun muutkin laitteloo reissukuvia. Rautavaaralla oli suota.



Oliks siel hyvä ajella? Jos tästä torstaina tonne menis.

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Oliks siel hyvä ajella? Jos tästä torstaina tonne menis.



Virvatultenpolkua en voi hyvällä tahdollakaan suositella kuin Pankalammille Tiilikan suunnalta ja sekin oli aika lailla märkää sekä todella huonokuntoista pitkosta (ota uimahousut matkaan)...

Tiilikan polut oli ok ja pitkokset loistavat.

----------


## JPTH

Huomen 4 aikaa,pikkupoika uhkas vetää porukan mennen tullen vai miten se män.On hienoja kuvia.

----------


## pikkupoika

Sammy on kyllä niin hyvänvointisen ja pirteän näköinen, jotta minua epäilyttää että se on saanut kyydin tuonne mäenpäälle Rajavartiolaitoksen helikopterilta. Ja kun tarkasti katsoo niin ihan kuin tuosta pyörästä lähtisi vaijeri ylöspäin ja se helikopteri pitelee sitä Sammyn pään yläpuolella. :Hymy:  No eiköhän kaverin hymy hyydy ensi viikonloppuna Seinäjoella!

 Joo Startti huomenna klo.16.00 K  rauta Siilinjärvi. Joo minä lupasin vetää kunhan JPTH vetää ensimmäiset 50min. Tirsintarsi kerkee käydä Mustassalampaassa syömässä kunnon pihvilounaan ja vetää Puijonmäkeä sen jälkeen 5 kertaa ylös alas ennen kuin me olemme klo. 17.00 mäen juurella. Mut pääset sit loppumatkaksi kevyeen peesiin, niin se pihvikin sulaa ennen kuin olet kotona.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Näin vähän suunnittelin mutta vaihdan pihvin sisurinostoreissuksi Iikalle  :Hymy: 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## pikkupoika

Kyllä se pihvilounas tulis paljon halvemmaksi kuin Iikalle meno, no kukin tavallaan nähdään siinä vailla 5 puijon liikennevaloissa.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## pikkupoika

Kallen keskiviikonkevyet vaan kevenee, ei muutakun istuu auton kyydissä ja antaa kuskin ajella.





Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos lenkurasta ja seurasta.Nyt on korkattu osittain puijon ja vähän muitakin maastoja oli kyllä liukasta.Kyllä tuli vettä taas kun olis saavista kaatanut.Pitää käydä uusiksi kun on kuivaa.Pikkupojal meni lenkura uusiksi oli aikamoinen pamaus.Huomenna uusi lenkki ja uudet kujeet klo.17.00.VÄHÄN VAJAA 60KM TUL.

----------


## Sammy

Muistakkee välillä palautella noiden lenkkien jälkeen...


Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Malja vitutukseen. Räjähti se korjattu kehä.



Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Voi tuota alkomaholin määrää, tilaa pikkupoika emkärpöniltä niin samoilla posteilla tulis mulle keraamiset leegerit I9hin 😉

----------


## pikkupoika

Mcarbon 449€, Nextie kiina 237€+ tulli . Sama vanne. M tällä viikolla Kiinasta ehkä 2 kuukauden sisään. Pitää miettiä yön yli kummast? 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Soitat ja tinkoot niin kärsii ajjaa vaikka kivekseen niin suap takuudeen. Jotenki saatava rullaavammaks pyörä kun ihan heikoks veti lenkki tänään. Ei kiinasta ehdi syötteen riemuihin mut suomesta ennättäs...

----------


## pikkupoika

Esk kertalaiselle voittaa syötteellä vaikka aijjaa aluvanteella😉. Ja jos ei voita niin voi syytteen painavat vannetta.   

En minä ihmettele jos veti heikoks. Kova rasitus alla Tahkolla,  et oo ajana hitaita lenkuroita ja antaa kropan pallautua.  Tänään 60km tiellä painetta takana 0.3 bar, suurimmalta osalta meidän porukasta jo tuo lenkki ois jäänä polokematta noilla painella.  Saati sinun viime aikaisilla rasituksilla. No mietin huomiseen kummasta tilloon, soitan aamulla vielä mcarbonille. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Voip olla, että myöhästymme aloituksesta. Koettakee kestää.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kyrdis

Itte en tuaskaan pääse, en ois kyllä muistanakkaan. Mut hyvvee lenkkivä.

----------


## Kyrdis

Onko tällä pitäjällä keulaan semmosta iskaripumppua ja taito tietoa semmoswn käyttöön

----------


## Sammy

Mulla olis kotona... Käyttäjän taidoista en tiiä.

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Hjyvä. Kiirettä ei ole sem asian suhteen

----------


## tirsintarsi

Täältä löytyy kans

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## tirsintarsi

Semmoinen rauhallinen ja rento torstailenkki...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rankkis

> Semmoinen rauhallinen ja rento torstailenkki...
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Oliks paljo väkee??

----------


## tirsintarsi

Meitä oli kaikkiaan neljä.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rankkis

Onhan tuota väkee ollu

----------


## devon

Kiitos kaikille rauhallisesta lenkistä, harkitaan rauhallista maantielenkkiä myös...

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos lenkistä pikku naarmut otsaan tuli.Pikkupoika ehdotti että mennään loppumatka asfalttia,mina hölmö menin ehdottaan ajetaan pari mäkee,kyllä pikkupoika järjesti niitä, tuli aika monta mäkee.Kyllä oli pikkupojal jalka kunnossa puolivälis tarinan kelkkamäkee lähti kun tykinpiipusta menee.

----------


## Rankkis

Viikonloppuna joku maantie pätkä?

----------


## devon

Lauantaina on monttubileet ilman monttua, mutta sunnuntaina voisi onnistua. Katsotaan vielä miten sää sallii, kastumaan en tielle lähde...

----------


## Sammy

Tänään ajeltiin Ounasvaaralla. Keli oli kohillaan  :Leveä hymy: 



Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

On komian näköiset mestat siellä! Täälläkin eka lenkki "uudella" pyörällä.. kunhan tottuu niin uskon että tykästyn vielä, läskin jälkeen tuntuu että lähtee ku hauki lammikosta

----------


## Peikko

Tuolla uudella fillarilla saa runkoon nopeutta ihan eri sorttiin. kohta liikahtaa. syksyn aikana vielä joustoa taakse niin avot, voi siirtyä lyhemmille matkoille. 120km menee sub 6h  :Vink:

----------


## Peikko

oisko tänään maastossa kevyelle lenkille seuraa? starttailu ajatus noin 12 nurkilla käärmelahden päästä

----------


## Kyrdis

Seinäjoella niim ei pääse..

----------


## pikkupoika

Meinattiin aamulla lähteä JPTH:nsa klo. 8.30 Siilinjärven abc:ltä kiertämään Varpaisjärvi Nilsiä Siili lenkuran.  Matka noin 90km vauhti rauhallinen/ hidas mukaan toivottaisiin lisää lähtijöitä jos on halukkaita. Lähtöaikaakin voi vielä trimmata jos tuo ei tunnu hyvälle.


 Sammylle roppakaupalla onnea huomiseen koitokseen!!!

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## devon

Pitää tiukkaan harkita, 90 on vielä pitkä matka minun narujaloille....

----------


## JPTH

Kaikki vaan mukaan.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Harkitsen vakavasti myös riippuen rouvan päätöksestä ja siitä olenko hereillä ajoissa.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rankkis

Perskele ku kerkesin just luvata kaverille metsäreissua aamusta. Muuten oisin kyl mukaan lähtenyh.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Tien pientaretta ajatte vierellä mukana. Eikös se mene ihan hyvin metästä?





> Perskele ku kerkesin just luvata kaverille metsäreissua aamusta. Muuten oisin kyl mukaan lähtenyh.

----------


## Peikko

Täällä on ukko niin puhki että huomenna pitää huilia... 

Sammy lle tsemppiä huomiselle! 
Ja oliko Kyrdis viivalla myös?! Tsemppiä sinnekin!


Köyttä työntäen...

----------


## Rankkis

> Tien pientaretta ajatte vierellä mukana. Eikös se mene ihan hyvin metästä?



Niih menishä se niinki. Nooh seuraavan kerran pitää lähtee.

----------


## Sammy

Terveisiä Seinäjoelta. Oli aika kosteet polut.

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## devon

On se Sammy hurja mies, kovan ajan olit ajanut, onneksi olkoon! Vaan olihan nuo ihan hurjia olleet nuo muutkin...

Ja kiitos rauhallisesta maantielenkurasta JPTH ja pikkupoika (ja tuo miun ukko myös). Rankkis jäi hyvästä kahvittelusta ja reippaasta vastatuulesta nyt täysin paitsi  :Sarkastinen:  Jalat tietää tänään sen, että uskallan lähteä toistekin, ei minkäänlaista oireilua eli ei ollut tappolenkki, niska sen sijaan muistuttaa, että Dolcella ajetaan kovin eri asennossa kuin maastokulkineilla. Se olikin sitten minun tähän astisen pyöräilyhistorian pisin lenkki (92 km), edellinen oli Kalakukko -14, jolloin sutkutin läskillä 60 km.

----------


## JPTH

Vielä tuli ajettua 35km lisälenkki ja samalla vaihteella meni myös lisälenkura 33 kmh keskarilla.Pitää opiskella ajeleen isolla vaihteella.Kiitos lenkkiporukalla.On Samilla ollut mutakylpyä ONNEA.

----------


## pikkupoika

Onneva Sammy!!!  Kovat on KOVIA, hurjaa vauhtia on mies männä.  Taian myyvä Isosyötteen osallistumisen isolla rahalla pois, niin kovvoo ajeloovat nämä minun treenikaverit tällä suvella jotta ei taija iletä lähtee koko syötteelle. Toisaalta itehän minä yllytin niitä lähtemään sinne, joten kärsitään nyt pystypäin ne seurauksetkin!  Vaan en oo ennen nähnä Sammyn mankelia noin likasena, alakaakohan se rötväillä pyörän piossa niin kuin minä ja Kyrdiskin?

Joo kiitokset eiliselle poppoolle lenkurasta. Oli ihan mukava lenkura, muuten mutta alkoi ihan järjetön päänsärky siellä peltoaukeella ennen Koivumäkeä. Meinas huumori loppua Timpalla loppulenkistä. Piti kotiin päästyä nukkua 2 tunnin päikkärit pää haudattuna peitonalle pimeään, mikreeni on hieno kaveri kun se muistuttaa aina välillä olemassa olostaan. Ei näyttänyt Devonilla olevan mitään onkelmia tuollaisella lenkillä, onnea pisimmästä lenkurasta. Rautareisi JPTH veteli melkein koko lenkin isoimmalla välityksellä vääntäen, siinä alkumatkasta käytit jossain kohtaa hetken vähän kevyemmällä välityksellä. Muuten surrasit minun nähdäkseni koko 90km raskaimmalla välityksellä, on niillä hirmu jalat!!!

----------


## Rankkis

Harmi kun en mukaan selvinny. Millos olisi seuraava maantielenki?? Koitan mukaan selvitä

----------


## Peikko

Onnea Sammy! Hyvä ajo! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JPTH

On se aikamoinen mestari menee toi pikkupoika,oli jo käyny peikon kans yhden lenkin ajamassa käärmeessä.Ja sitten lähti vielä minun kans toisen lenkin käärmeessä,ja kyl menee kovaa.

----------


## Sammy

Olisko lauantaina porukkalenkin paikka maantiellä? Hyvää keliä lupailee.

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Helppoa se on perässä ajella kun joka keikalle vaihtuu tuore vetomies remmiin, eihän siinä tartte kun sillon tällöin polkasulla siinä peesissä.  Kiitos vaan kummallekin vetomiehelle vedosta ja seurasta.

Devonin oli eilen huolissaan minun maantiefilon takarenkaan paineesta, niin tarkastin se olihan tuolla vielä 3,5 bar. Täytyy varmaan pumppailla ennen kuin lähtee isojen poikien lenkille😀. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## devon

Se näytti plösöltä... Profiili olisi käynyt läskiin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kyrdis

Haiskahtaa että alettu huijaamaan eli treenaamaan. Läskillä piti käydä kokeilemassa kuinka onnistuu, onse vaan heleppo vehjes ajaa, mutta ei sillä mihkään pääse muuta kuin hitaasti möngertäen retkeilyfiiliksillä. Jottai tartteis teherä

----------


## devon

Nyt ne tuli (ja kengät myös):

----------


## Kyrdis

Hyvät gummit  & äärimmäisen helpot tubelekseks vääntää. Iso plussa täältä

----------


## pikkupoika

Minä just pokkasauttelin eilen Jumbot ilman sisuria kehille, ei muutakun renkas kehälle ja kompuralla painetta perään poks, poks ja ne oli siellä meni noi 2min.

Katoin sunnuntai aamuna kiiressä paineet maantiefilosta samalla lailla kuin Läskistä. Painasu renkaan päältä ja sormi ei painu vanteeseen asti, eikö se silloin riitä?

Minä joudun skippaamaan lauantain. Vaikka mielelläni lähtisin teidän kaa lenkille niin, perhe vaatii läsnäoloani Hämeenlinnassa.

----------


## devon

Töiden jälkeen pitää vääntää nuo paikoilleen ja lähteä koeponnistamaan, jos ne vaan mahtuu Muklukissa pyörimään  :Sarkastinen:  Tuleepahan samalla koeajettua uudet popotkin.

----------


## Peikko

Oisko maantielle tänään? Haaveissa pitkä 3-4h rauhallinen lenkki, esim Länsirannan lenkki. Startti 10-12 väliin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## masukki

Onko tänä torstaina rauhallinen maastolenkki?

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Onko tänä torstaina rauhallinen maastolenkki?



Eiköhän tuo järjestetä, jos ei sada kissoja tai koiria. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## masukki

Ei sada, koska minun loma loppu just viikonloppuna.

----------


## Sammy

Illalla voin lähtee maantielle. 

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Torstaina seuraavat ajot minun osalta.Pitää huilata pari päivää,on tullut ajettua 9 päivänä peräkkäin jalat aivan loppu ja koko ukko.

----------


## devon

Tiukkaa teki, mutta mahtui. Ketjun ja kumin välissä on hätäiseen milli-pari pienimmällä vaihteella... Kohta koelenkki.

Edit: Koelenkki meni sitten mukavasti, paitsi... Kotiintullessa jossain 3 km päässä kuului *blaf* ja takakumi alkoi löystyä. Kiristin tahtia, pysähdyin pumppaamaan, poljin kuin nimeni mukainen hullu ja pysähdyin pumppaamaan ja vielä loppukiri kotiin. Siisti reikä melkein kolme vuotta käytössä olleessa sisurissa, annettakoon anteeksi iän vuoksi. Kaivelin Kyrdiksellä lainassa olleen sisurin esille, vaihdoin paikoilleen, pumppasin ja olin tyytyväinen. Olin siinä vaiheessa naapurin pihassa uutta terassia korkkaamassa ja karhun voimin vaihdoin sisurin. Juttelun lomassa kuului taas *blaf* ja *psiiiiiiiiih* ja kumi ei löystynyt, vaan putosi suoraan vanteelle. WOT! Kauhean kiroilun saattelemana kotiin kaivamaan viimeistä varasisuria esille... Kävin suihkussa ja vielä viimeisillä hermonjämillä aloin taas vaihtamaan kumia - sain sitten ihan kunnollisen hepulin sen kumin kanssa: se oli HALKI noin neljänneskumin matkalta! Ei ihme, että putosi kertalaakista vanteelle  :Cool:  Nyt siellä oli yön yli uusi sisuri ja piti ilmansa, pitänee polkaista pikkupojan tykö tubeless-hommiin...

----------


## JPTH

Pikkupojal oli aika pienet tubeless kiekot tänään jalkojen alla hurjana meni.Liekkö Sammy oli kans liikenteessä kilpurilla lentskarin suoralla noin klo 10.00.Kyllä oli sielläkin vauhti kohdillaan.Taitaa ruveta SYÖTE LÄHENEE.Kyrdistä ei oo näkynyt tai sit se on vaan mennyt niin kovaa vai käy yöllä ajelemas.

----------


## pikkupoika

Kyrdis on ennenkin reenannut yöllä salaa!  Jo kävin aamutuimaan vetelee 50km sauvarullaluistelua. JPTH ajeli autolla ja huuteli ohjeita.

Onko Kallenkevyttä tänään?

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Kevyestä en tiedä mutta vois olla keskiviikon kipuamiset, ajetaan ylämäet ylös ja talutellaan alamäet. Aika silleen että myös työelämässä oleva jaosto ehtii ajelemaan.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Taidan painella keräilemään päivän parin litran mustikkasaaliini, joten en ehtine matkaan. Moikatkaa kohralla jos näette.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sammy

Joo, olin tänään aamusta liikenteessä maantiellä. Kävin n 85 km lenkin heittämässä. 

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Oisko 16.18 lähtö pataguggula citystä kiärmelhteem päin

----------


## Kyrdis

Olhan raskas lenkki, mutta maukas, starttipaikalla pikkupoika jo odotteli kun vähän myöhästyin ja siitä käärmelahteem jossa näky marjanpoimijoita 😋 . Tulloo kaamee kokemus syötteestä, heikompaa hirvittää

----------


## pikkupoika

Jalat on kyllä nyt ihan p...na! Hyvän lenkin vedit taas Kyrdis, kiitos siitä. Ei ois aamusen jälkeen yksin viittinnä reutoo, mut hyvässä seurassa se vaan männöö. Huomenna hittaalle hoitamaan koipia. 

 Vaan vähhiin on männy kesän aikaan keskiviikkolenkin osanottaja määrä. Yritettiin Käärmelahdessa houkutella yhtä " marjamummoa" mukkaan vaan eihän se joutanu kun sillä oli mustikan kiilto silmissä ja mustikkapiirakan maku jo suussa! Toivottavasti tuli hyvä piirakka.


Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Peikko

Joo. Ois pitänyt olla mukana, mutta meni Savon Alpeilla Nilsiässä jalat alta niin äkkiä ettei tarvinnut muuta miettiä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JPTH

Nyty koitti tubeless aika meikäläisen läskiin.Ainakin vielä oli ilmat,voi olla aamul erinilaiset tubelekset.Se varmaan pitää huomen mennä koko päiväks ajeleen 0,0002 paineilla.Pyöräkin keveni noin 1,5kg,ei paina enään kun 20kg,nyt se jo melkein leijuu ilmassa.

----------


## devon

Kiitos rauhallisesta osallistuneille. Täti kuolee...

----------


## Kyrdis

Kiitosta kaikille, isoksi kasvaa touhu, tirsintarsille Infoa, löytyy niitä vannenauhoja Kaikenkaikkiaan 3zipaletta...

----------


## pikkupoika

Kiitos kaikille seurasta. Tuossa pieni muisto tästä illasta. Rankkis ja Kyrdis puuttuu kuvasta kun toimittaja ei malttanut odotella niitä.



Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Minä en ihan ehtinyt mukaan. Seurailin osittain jälkiä. Kävin Siilissä tarinassa kääntymässä. 

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos hyvä lenkki porukkaa oikein mukavasti.Pikkupoika löysi lopuksi hyviä alamäkiä jalkoihin otti alamäet vai oliko ne ylämäkiä.Kuopion Masukki sai kanssa polkea vähän ylämäkiä.

----------


## masukki

Kiitoksia seurasta, joo ikämies osasto esitteli lopuksi ne "alamäet" mut kyllähän sieltä luonnollisesti pitää ylös tulla. Kiva oli loppu rutistus.

----------


## JPTH

Olipa loisto keli kurvailla maantiellä 104km tuli.Oisko sitä viikolla maantielle lähtijöitä jonkun lenkin vois ajaa.

----------


## JPTH

Taas ol loisto keli maantiellä läskillä 50km ei ollut tunkosta.Porukka käynyt vähiin.

----------


## JPTH

No nyt se vasta ol loist kel maantiellä 90km tuli. Edelleen porukka käy vähiin,kaik on häipyneet jonnekin.

----------


## Sammy

Ajelen aamulla aikaisin töihin maantiellä. Lomalaiset ehtii vaikka päivällä lenkille ja kun ovat päiväunilla ajelen töistä kotio  :Leveä hymy:  

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Ttu niin kuuma että tee muuta ku syön ja lihon

----------


## pikkupoika

JPTH on kohta hirmu kunnossa, kun joka päivä höylää menemään. Työnteko alko ainakin mulla haitata harrastamista. Eikä näin kuumalla uskalla muutenkaan laittaa nenäänsä pihalle. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Sammy ja JPTH taisivat tänäänki ihan peräkkäin ajella.

----------


## devon

Kaivaudun kiinaan, ei ehdi pyörän päälle... Jos en kaiva, juon naapurin terassilla olutta ja tänään mökkeilen. Loma alkaa ensi viikolla  :Cool:  Loppuviikko saattaa pilautua työreissulla, ei mee hyvin.

----------


## Kyrdis

Oisko tänään lenkkurantynkää. Vauhti suht rauhallista

----------


## pikkupoika

Minä joudun nyt sanomaan ensimmäistä kertaa tänä suvena jotten pääse tänään enkä huomenna osallistumaan lenkille!!!  Pyydän nöyrimmästi anteeksi ajukavereilta. Olen iltavuorossa töissä ja tulen vasta puolilta öin kotia. Menis valopää lenkiksi jos ajeltas vasta sitten.  Mut polkaskee työ minunkin puolesta ja mieluiten jyrkkään ja pitkään ylämäkeen, nyt kun minä en ole mukana. Niin voitte sitten minun kanssa ajella niihin alamäkiin!

----------


## tirsintarsi

Tänään mökkeilemässä, joten ei piäse...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## JPTH

Nyty se ol vielä parempi kel läskipelillä metäs ei jaksanut kuin 25km todella kuuma .Taas vaihteeks vapaaratas kynnet pyörähti vielä jäi pari kynttä ehjäks,pääsee viel huomenna mettään klo.17.00.Eipä ois uskonut että pikkupoika jää lenkuroista pois.No työ aina voittaa huvit TYÖILOA SINNE KYLMÄÄN KOPPIIN.

----------


## devon

Taidan jättää lenkin välistä ja nukun senkin ajan, edelliset kaksi yötä ovat jääneet liian vajaiksi...

----------


## tirsintarsi

Jeps, tänään jäänee vetovuoro minunkin osalta. Pitänee lähteä pakkasen täytettä haalimaan, kun vielä saa.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kyrdis

No mie ainakin tuun siihen viideksi jos en muuta parempaa tekemistä ole kehittänyt

----------


## JPTH

Olipa väen tunkosta porukkalenkillä ei meenannut mahtua poluille.No oli meitä kaksi huimaa kumpikin teki temput,vaihteeks tuli tangon yli lennettyä.KIITOS KYRDIS SEURASTA.

----------


## pikkupoika

Nyt on kyllä LAATU korvannut määrän yhteislenkin osanotossa. No yksin oiskin vaikea ajaa yhteislenkki.   Onnea molemmille huimille.

P.s. Toivottavasti Kyrdis tarjosi HAASTEITA.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Kiitos Jussille, onpahan hyviä ajettavia alamäkiä taas kimppalenkeille tiedossa.

----------


## JPTH

Hiljaa mentiin haastetta oli hyvä alamäki.Järjestä työvuorot sillein että mestari itsekin pääsee,iltaisin pyöräillään päiväl käydään sorvin ääressä.Se alamäki pitää kyllä jokaisen käydä kokeilemassa.

----------


## pikkupoika

V. ....u kun on ahneet työantajat, jotta pittää yönseljässä painaa hommia.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Kaikkee se teetättää. 


Ei sattuisi olemaan traktorin rengasta nurkissa pyörimässä, mielellään vanteen kera niin ois edes vastusta..

----------


## tirsintarsi

:Leveä hymy: 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## pikkupoika

No nyt on kesälomalainen ruvennu treenaamaan tosissaan! Laita Anoppi istumaan siihen renkaaseen piskan kanssa.

 Toiset yrittää tehdä töitä kipeänä! Hirmu lentsu ja kuumetta.   

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Tuolta löytyy Kyrdikselle renkaita 75-1200 kg. Löytyisikö siitä sopivaa vastusta?  :Vink: 
http://www.sementtivalimothaapanen.fi/kaivonrenkaat.htm

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Oliko liian kuuma kopissa niin sait lentsun vai oisko ollut niin kova jännitys mennä töihin loman jälkeen.Mukava meidän lähtee seuraavalle lenkille ei tarvii pyörää mukaan hyppää kallen renkaan kyytiin.

----------


## pikkupoika

Lämmin ja sitten ilmastointilaite 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Täysille ja jannu kipeäksi. Sama vitsaus joka kesä.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Tänään ois päässyt hopealle Norjan Altassa OffRoadFinmarkissa 150km fatbike M40 sarjassa kun ois vaan polkenut maaliin.  Oli yksi osanottaja. Kovaa olivat tosin ainakin alussa menneet 66km kohdalla oli keskari yli20km/h ja toisena oli joku nainen N40 sarjasta vain minutin jäljessä!

 No mukavampi se on istua tässä terassilla ja fiilistellä lentsussa ja kuunnella ukkosta. Huomenna vanhemman tyttären rippijuhlat, mut iltasella vois lähtee yrittämään hiljasta maastoajua jos lentsu sallii. Nyt 8 päivää pakkolepoa takana, alkaa hermo mennä!  Tulee äärimmäisen raskas reissu Syötteestä jos ei ala päästä lenkille😂. Jos joku haluaa huomen illalla lähteä lyllertämään mukaan ja jos ei sada, niin seura kelpaa. Mut vauhti on sit tosi hidas!

----------


## Sammy

Mää voisin lähtee mukaan jos en päivällä käy. Tänään kävin maantiellä pienen lenkuran. 

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Määki voisin lähteä jos synttäreiden vietosta ennätän. 
Ps ota reppuun niitä rippievväitä, ainakin parit koktailpiirakat ja voilepäkakkua.

----------


## JPTH

Tänään kävin metäs 40km tuli.Nyty ol loisto keli ei ollut älyttömän kuuma,käärmessä oli vettä tullut maahan asti.Ja pitähän se käydä ajamassa sieltä hiekkaharjun päältä ja tarinan montussa työntelemässä pyörää oli polku mut sit se hävis.Itsellä myös kummitytön riparijuhlat,iltäpäiväl oli vähän tarkotus jos kävis maantiellä vai metäs.Uskaltaakohan sitä lähtee mettään pikkupoika huilannut viikon päivät sehän menee siellä lentämällä.

----------


## pikkupoika

Minä oon 1/3 kuntonen. En tosiaan mee kovaa, vaan tosi hiljaa. Saattaa voileipäkakku olla melko mössöä kun repussa pyörii, mut voin minä sitä Kyrdikselle tuu jos mössöö tahot? 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

70km lenkki maantiellä näköjään riitti viemään mehut, niin ei o maastoon enää puhtia tänään.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## JPTH

JOO näin ne vaan lomat men.Huomenna arki koittaa,vielä tuli tänään käytyä metäs juhlaruokia sulattelemassa.1200km tuli lomalla kurvailtua metsää ja maantietä nyt pääsee jalat huilimaan rupee jalat olee aika poikki.

----------


## pikkupoika

Kylläpä mahtu hienosti poluille nyt kun tuo JPTH:kin lopetti reenoomisen. Jalat ois hyvässä iskussa, mut tauko oli niin pitkä jotta happikone ei käynnisty. Syke kun nousee niin 100m päässä odottaa katastrofi.  Mut eikös se riitä kun jaksaa ajjoo viimeisen 100m täysiä? 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Hyvä hyvä, Mulla aivan sama mutta ei tarvii ajaa ihan sattoo metriökään ja Max syke heiluu siinä 150 nurkilla. Mut kyllä mää nyt vaikka silmät kiinni sammyt ja pikkupojat syötteellä jätätän 😂

----------


## pikkupoika

Piehän nyt kuitenkin ne silmäs auki, kun oot ekakertoo niissä karkeloissa. Niin näet nyt edes minne se REITTI MENEE, niin ei tartte lähettää Emäntääs hakemaan sinua autolla jostain poronper...stä!

----------


## Sammy

Muista Kyrdis puhelimes ottoo mukkaan niin saat kyydin soittaa... 
Huomenna olis tarkoitus käydä poluilla ajelemassa. Tänään vielä ajelin maantietä töihin.

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Onnea mestareille syötteen koitoksiin,näyttäkäähän mistä savon miehet on tehty.

----------


## Kyrdis

Oisko sitä tänään ajelut muastosa

----------


## pikkupoika

Mulle sopii 17.00 jälkeen.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Oisko se sit 17.00 tuntumia siinä vakiintuneessa patakukkulan paikkeilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Jaa, mikäs paikka se nyt sitten on?  :Hymy:  Kumpusentien varresta vai?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## pikkupoika

Kyl 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Määkin tuun poluille, mutta lähen kotoa vasta 17 jälkeen. 

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Piti tehä Kyrdikset ja soittaa kyyti...

Onneksi on Iikalla Hodaggeja hyllyssä  

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pekka.S

Jahas. Kun sai käsin puutumisen kuriin Onone OG tangolla, niin satula menee uusiksi. 4,5h maasto/maantielenkki läskillä oli hanurille liikaa. Nyt olisi hyvät vinkit jakkaran suhteen tarpeen. Ei viitsisi ostaa 100€ satulaa sokkona. Jos jollain lojuu nurkissa joutava satula niin käytetynkin voin ostaa pienen testin jälkeen. Suosituksia budjettisatuloista otetaan myös vastaan.

Tavoite olisi, että satulalla kärsisi tehdä useamman tunnin lenkkejä niinkin että kärsii istua.

----------


## JPTH

Nyt oli kyllä parhaat polut kun ei näkynyt koko polkuja,näitä ajoa lisää välillä kannetaan pyörää ja työnnetää.Tirsintarsilla oli tänään varmaan jäänyt mustikkareissut mieleen oli aika paljon pyörä kyljellään liekkö mustikoita samalla poiminut.KIITOKSET KAIKKILLE LOISTAVIA POLKUJA.MESTAREILLE HYVIÄ AJOJA SYÖTTEELLE.PIKKUPOIKA KYRDIS JA SAMMY.

----------


## JPTH

Huomen klo.17.00 rauhaisaa lenkuraa.

----------


## Rankkis

Koitanpa päästä mukaan huomenna.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Joo, enemmän aikaa meni varvikossa köllötellessä kuin pyörän päällä  :Hymy:  Huominen kevyt lenkki voisi olla ainakin omalta osalta rauhallinen viitisenkymmentä tiellä mutta aikstaulusta en vielä tiedä, ehtiikö viiteen. JPTH lupasi olla päivystämässä maastoon lähtiöitä.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## pikkupoika

Iso kiitos kaikille kanssa kurvailleille illan lenkurasta. Huomenna en pääse koska olen jo Syötteellä, ajan sillä jos pystyn. Tällä hetkellä tuntuu ettei huomenna tarvitse nousta pyörän selkään.

Ensi viikolla olen taas iltavuorossa joten en pääse silloinkaan teidän laadukkaasen lenkki seuraan, sorry kaverit.  Oli tuossa JPTH kanssa illan lenkillä puhetta josko tehtäs Siilin läskipyöräilijöiden ( lukuohje, 

lue: TYHMÄPYÖRÄILIJÖIDEN ) syyskirmaisu 13 tai 14 elokuuta ja ajettas Läskilöillä Vehmerinlenkura 120km. Mukaan toivotaan reilusti lähtijöitä, jotta muilla tiellä liikkujilla ois jotain katsottavaa. Tirsintarsilla  
on lupa lähtiä mukaan 3 tuuman renkailla, edellyttäen jotta se vetää vähintään 40% lenkistä. Minä taisin luvata tarjota kahvit pulla kera kaikille mukaan lähteville.

----------


## pikkupoika

Eiköhän mennä jo .

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Muistathan ottaa etukiakon kyytiin niin pääsee helpommalla. Hyvvää matkaa, Trevlig resa!

----------


## Sammy

Turvallista matkaa! Perässä tullaan...

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Oliko tonne vesisateesee joku menossa?

----------


## tirsintarsi

Taidanpa jättää väliin...





> Oliko tonne vesisateesee joku menossa?

----------


## Rankkis

> Taidanpa jättää väliin...



Vähä samaa mietin

----------


## pikkupoika

Eihän täällä sada??? Teillä on väärät treeni mestaa. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Kohta lähtee testaamaan pitääkö Hodaggi ilmat...

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

No vanhus oli viiden aikaan ei näkynyt muita ihan ykkin sai ajaa ja kastua lit märäks.Porukka käy vähiin talvi tulossa.

----------


## Kyrdis

Aamujen aamua ja hyvää maastopyöräily päivää!

----------


## pikkupoika

Kyrdikselle aina kaikki paremmin. Kun katsot tänne alaspäin sieltä Kotkanpesältä niin se on paksu sumumatto mikä on siellä laaksossa!

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Mestarit menos hyvää vauhtia puovälis peräkkäin syöte.

----------


## Sammy

Pikkupoika ja Kyrdis on Siilinjärven kovimmat. Olin tänään itse todistamassa. Onnittelut todella kovasta ajosta. Huomenna maantielle pieni lenkki... Selkä ei ehkä anna maastoon lähteä.

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Terveiset Syötteeltä Kyrdis oli 5, minä 6, ja Sammy 7.
 Saattoi olla minun viimeinen pitkän matkan kisa, oli niin raju päivä. Vielä torstaina kuumetta, mut eilen oli jo hyvä olo niin uskalsin startata.  Lähdin matkaan periaatteella jotta ajan joko poikien etu tai takapuolella omaa kisaa, johtuen viimeviikkojen sairastelusta. No startin jälkeen ajauduin poikien etupuolelle. Heti lähdöstä asti tunsin jotta tulee raskas päivä. Olo oli huono ja maha täysi vaikken pysähtynytkään eka kiekalla yhteenkään huoltoon. Otin keliä ja urkkajuomaa omista varastoista, kun tuntu etten pysty tankkaamaan. 30km kohdalla Kyrdis vihelteli vauhdilla ohi ja huikkasi jotta nyt mennään, ei ollut jalkaa vastata Kyrdiksen vauhtiin joten annoin sen mennä. Kysyin Kyrdikselle missä Sammy on, se kerto jotta se tulee heti meidän perässä ja meinaa tuutata 2 kiekan kovaa. No sain Kyrdiksen aina huolloissa kiinni ja se ajo  minun ohi aina huoltojen jälkeen. Se ohitti minut varmaan 5 kertaa ekakiekalla.  No ekakiekan lopun tulin Kyrdiksen mukana. Olin jo matkalla ajatellut pysähtyväni 60km kohdalla ekakertaa huoltoon. Täytin juomarepun ja tankkailtiin siinä Kyrdiksen kaa niin Sammykin tuli siihen huoltoon pari minut tai meidän jäljessä. Olisin keskeyttänyt kisan siihen jos poijatkin ei olis ollut siinä yhtä aikaa, niin huonot oli tuntemukset ja fiilis. Mut eihän sitä ilennyt. 

Siitä sit tokakiekalle ja Sammy ajo meidät heti siinä alussa kiinni. Siitä jatkettiin sit porukalla ja vuorovedolla. Jokaisella tais olla sillä kiekalla omat hyvät ja huono hetkensä. 

 Mut hieno oli tulla teidän seurassa se kiekka KIITOS MOLEMMILLE KAVEREILLE, OOTTE PIRUN KOVIA JA SITKEITÄ JÄTKIÄ.  On aina ilu ajella teidän seurassa.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Kova päivä oli, ei paljoa tahkon maastot tunnu syötteen jälkeen. Pikkupojan suoritus kyllä älytön, kipeilyä taustalla pitkälti mutta ei se polulla nökyny vaikka toiveissa oli että hyydy nyt saatana  :Hymy: . Sammyki ois menny ilman ramppiloisa loppunousussa menojaan mutta allekirjoittaneen tuuria tämä. Iso kiitos herrasmiehille.

----------


## JPTH

Onnea kaikille mestareille Kyrdis,Pikkupoika,Sammy,huimia suorituksia kaikki.Kyllä ootte kovia jätkiä ONNEEEEEEEEEEEEE.

----------


## Kyrdis

Jostain huomasi kyllä ajaneensa kun kävi pyrähtämässä mettässä, märkää oli ja hiljaista, nyt pyöräily vähäks aikaa tauolle ja jottain viisaampaa tekemistä

----------


## Kyrdis

Mietin notta oisko tulevana / tässä kuussa kiinnostusta lähtiä  yö valolenkille joku pe tai la yö, ajeltas joko näitä siilin maastoja tai vaikka tahkon reitti, retkimeiningitki ja laavu + makkarat kuulus myös lystiin. 00.00 etiäpäin luulis jo olevan pimiää lenkkeillä ja fiilistellä. 
Tänne käy vkonloput mainiosti, arki illat varmaan poissuljettu jo töitä tekeviä ajatellen..

----------


## pikkupoika

Minä voisin olla niin ' hullu' , jotta lähtisin mukaan tälläisen valopää ajatteluun. Kotoisen maastot toki käy, mut Oishan se taas uusi kokemus vetää Tahko pimiässä. Näkis taas uuden ulottuvuuden siitäkin reitistä. Pitkäletka valopäitä ja rento vauhti. Siihen kunnon tulistelut laavulla, kuullostaa hyvältä. Pitäs vai saada muitakin innostumaan. Joku viikonloppu sopis hyvin.

 Ensi viikonloppuna oli Nitrojaoksen järjestämä Vehmerinlenkki. Matkaan oli puhe lähteä läskilöillä, jos ei sada aivan yhtenään. Päivästä en vielä tiedä kumpana mut huudella täällä lähempänä ja saa ehdotella. Jalat on vielä aika kipeät viime viikonlopun jäljiltä ja kankkuun ilmestynyt lisäreikä on myös kipeä. Mut jospa ne paranis siihen mennessä.



Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Voisi olla ihan jees tuo valopää ajelu. Vehmerinlenkille en pääse, mutta 21.8 on Kallaveden kierros.

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Luppailoovat sen verta vesisadetta huomiselle, jotta minä en taida viitsiä lähteä kastelemaan itseäni. Paitsi jos joku välttämättä haluaa? Katellaan sunnuntain keliä huomenna uudestaan ,sen verta  tuota vaihtelua nyt.

Oliko eilen torstai lenkuralla porukkaa? 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Ei huomenna mut sunnuntaina mennään keskarilla 32 ja mettä paineilla läskeillä.Olihan meitä KYRDIS,TIRSINTARSI,VESA JA VANHUS.

----------


## pikkupoika

JPTH:lle valmis suunnitelma. Pidetään siitä kiinni.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Tirsintarsi lähtee auramieheks.

----------


## Rankkis

Moneltakos meinasitte låhtee ajelee huomenna??
Toi keskari kuulostaa siltä että maantiepyörälläkää perässä pysy

----------


## JPTH

Katsellaan vielä mitä ilmaa lupailee

----------


## Rankkis

Kukas möis mulle sisurit läskiin??

----------


## JPTH

Mites se ois klo.9.34 k-raudan kohdalta lähtö huomenna.

----------


## pikkupoika

Mulle soppii hyvin!!!

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Keskinopeus noin 20 ei 32 tuli numerovirhe.

----------


## Rankkis

Ketäs sinne lähös??

----------


## Kyrdis

Joo pitää tulla, ei muuten mutta munkkikahvihammasta kolottaa

----------


## pikkupoika

Maiskuttele vaan sitä munkin makua huomiseen asti, niin sitten sitä saa! Joo minä keskarista tiiä, mut pirun kovvoo jouvutta ajamaan jos ees samalla suoralla meinootta pysyä. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Mää voisin kanssa tulla jos oon jo hereillä tuohon aikaan.

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Tulossa pikkuhiljaa...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## tirsintarsi

Rankkista enää odotellaan...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rankkis

Ei minnuu tarvi ootella. Ei tästä tunnu joutavan minnekkää

----------


## Rankkis

Kummin päin ajette?

----------


## Sammy

Kuopiossa ollaan tulossa pois...



Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Hyvä läskilenkki ajeltiin noin 125km tul,muuten men hyvin loppu 35km tul ajettu keinuvalla satulalla ja pultin kanta hanurissa. Kiitos mestareille seurasta pikkupoijalle kiitos torttu kahvista.

----------


## Rankkis

Paljo teil meni??

----------


## tirsintarsi

Kiitos kaikille tästä kokemuksesta! Kun ei tuota liikuntaa tullut tarpeeksi, niin lähdenpä tästä vielä lapioimaan kivituhkaa kärryllisen. Ajoaika oli noin neljä ja puoli tuntia.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rankkis

Enhä minä ajas maantiepyörälläkää tohon aikaan

----------


## pikkupoika

Tack pojkarna.

----------


## Sammy

Hyvä lenkki hyvässä seurassa. Torttukahvit oli ihan jees kun ei niitä munkkeja saanut mistään. Kiitos!

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Kiitos, kova setti oli mutta perille kaikki pääsi ongelmista huolimata.

Mutta mjutta, kuinkas se yöpyöräily, mie avaan ehdotuspelin ja ensi perjantaina jos kokeiltais "ensiksi" Näissä lähimaisemissa, toki jos osallistujia ei enempää kuin miyä tahkolle lähtijöitä olisi niin emmää tiärä sit. klo 22-23 aikoihin aloitus ja siitö sitten retkimeiningi maastopyöräilyä ja jossain vaiheessa sitä kyrsää naamaan tulen äärellä. 

Sitovat osallistumiset 21.8.2018 mennessä.

----------


## Sammy

Laakeri vapaarattaassa mikä aiheuttaa pientä rutinaa. On niin sanotusti paskana. 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pekka.S

Tällainen löytyi Huosiaiselle vievän polun risteyksestä patakukkulalta tänään jos joku kaipailee. Jätin siihen risteykseen kannon nokkaan.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Tiedän keinon millä saadaan osallistujia valolenkille, riskialtista mutta kokeiltava. Makkaranpaiston yhteydessä vois ruokajuomana olla olutta. Elikkä olut/makkaralenkki ja voi joku ajaakkin jos haluaa.

----------


## tirsintarsi

No perhana, jos makkaranpaistoa on tarjolla, niin mie tuun! Voin ajaakin vähän ja ehkä hätätapauksrssa sen oluenkin nauttia...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sammy

Minä on tulossa kanssa ilman makkaraakin jos vaan ehdin saada kulkuvälineen kuntoon.

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Minä arvasin tämän: tarjosin Kyrdikselle Syötteellä kisan jälkeen yhden Lonkeron ja kaveri oli ollut viikkoa vailla 2 vuotta ilman alkohoolia! No syöksykierrehän siitä alkoi alaspäin, nyt kaveri ehdottelee jo alkohoolin huuruisia lenkkejä. 

 Minä osallistun, jos en mene lauantaina töihin? Akuutti rahapula, mut työintoa ei!!!!  Makkara kuullostaa hyvälle, jopa ilman olutta.

----------


## JPTH

Ei ollut tunkosta kallen kevyvellä tai sit ne män tosi kevyvesti.Vanhus kävi ajelemas kalle kevyvel.Lintupastin sain ajoin pyöräl linnu yli oli varmaan merimetso.Liekkö huomen tulos ketään torstain raskaalle.

----------


## Kyrdis

Jussit ja timot näin, molemmat kylläkin auton ratista käsin, välillä rispiikolffia piti kokeilla, mie ehkä tuun jos ennätän.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Jos tajuan seurata kelloa kivetystä laittaessani, niin voisin käväistä. Kevyelle torstaille ei hirveästi ole niitä uusia naamoja paria kertaa lukuunottamatta ilmestynyt...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## pikkupoika

Minä tuun. Toivottavasti vauhti on R-A-U-H-A-L-L-I-S-T-A. Tänään keskisyke 101, huomenna toivottavasti selvästi tuon alle? Minä vähän jäljistä tutkailinkin jotta NitroMestari oli paanoilla kanssa.

----------


## Sammy

Tänään kävin maantiellä lenkin heittämässä. Huominen vielä arvoitus.

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Minäkii tuun huomenna!!

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos lenkistä hyviä uusia polkuja tulossa.Valopää ajelusta vielä vähän epäselvää jaksaako lähteä,täytyy yrittää jos ei nukahda jo klo.20.00 yöunille.

----------


## pikkupoika

Tack.   Pitää kai se yrittää venyä valopäähän vaikkei oikein sopisikaan ohjelmaan, mut jos joku jaksaa järjestää niin pitää yrittää venyä paikalle kuuntelemaan kummitusjuttuja!

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Mutta mjutta, kuinkas se yöpyöräily, mie avaan ehdotuspelin ja ensi perjantaina jos kokeiltais "ensiksi" Näissä lähimaisemissa, toki jos osallistujia ei enempää kuin miyä tahkolle lähtijöitä olisi niin emmää tiärä sit. klo 22-23 aikoihin aloitus ja siitö sitten retkimeiningi maastopyöräilyä ja jossain vaiheessa sitä kyrsää naamaan tulen äärellä. 
> 
> Sitovat osallistumiset 21.8.2018 mennessä.




Ehdottaisin aloitusajaksi 21:30. Iltaunisimmatkin olisivat vielä - ehkä - hereillä ja lähtiessä olisi vielä vähän hämärähköä mutta ajon aikana sitten sopivasti pimenisi makkaralle ja kummitusjutuille.

----------


## Kyrdis

Se on hyvä aika. Sillon nähräämmä

----------


## JPTH

Oliko normi paikka.Täytyy ottaa tirsat jotta jaksas tulla.Vaihteetkin sain toimiin ainakin mettään asti.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Kaipa tuo se normipaikka on... Kuis sammy, onko pyörä jo kunnossa?

----------


## Sammy

Eipä vielä oo. Osa osista oli Turussa ja osa vielä meren toisella puolen. 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Yömakkarat.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos kaikille hyvästä seurasta.Yö ajelu oli hyvää vaihtelua normi kurvailuun.Vanhakin jaksoi valvoa.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Hyvinhän se JPTH:lla meni, kaikesta ennakkoepäilyistä huolimatta. Tsemppiä pikkupojalle työpäivälle!

----------


## Kyrdis

Kovasti jaksamisia työssäolijalle, armoton herääminen puol kuuden aikaan ja vähän meinaa silmä luppasta.. alkuillasta fotoa

----------


## Rankkis

Oli kyl mukava ajella. Kiitokset seurasta!

----------


## pikkupoika

Kiitos männäyön ajeluista ja tulistelusta. Oli mukavoo vaihtelua. Vaan kyllä on vanhuksen kroppa väsynyt, oli hetkittäin vaikeuksia pysyä porukan mukana vaikka jätkät ajel retkimeinikkillä. Niin kuin tämän viikon aikaisemmillakin lenkeillä. Ikinä ei ole ollut kisoista toipuminen näin vaikeeta, varmaan se kisoja edeltävä kahdenviikon letsu sai tämän aikaan. Vetää mietteliääksi. Mut veikkaan jotta vedin Syötteellä maksimi suorituksen minkä pystyn tässä kunnossa ja näillä harjoitusmäärillä vetämään. Silti tavote jäi 17 sekunnin päähän!!!

Nyt treenailen vähän aikaa yksin ja tosi hitaasti tai sitten pidän urkasta kuukauden loman. 

p.s. Selvisin henkissä työpäivästä.

----------


## Sammy

Kävin tänään maantiellä ajamassa kesän toisen yli 200 km lenkuran. Aamusta aika märät tiet, mutta muuten keli oli kohillaan.

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Meitsi tuskailoo kun ei kule eikä kiinnosta, mut Sammy laittaa vaan kammet pyörimään. Hyvä Sammy. Sattu hyvät kelit tänään.

----------


## Sammy

JPTH tuli vastaan päivällä Siltasalmentiellä läskillä, jos oikein katoin.

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä kävin pienen maantielenkin ,Olin menossa kyllä ekana mettään mutta oli niin älyttömän märkää niin kävin läskillä heittämässä asfaltilla70 km.Teitä kilpurimeihiä oli iso joukko Kallaveden reitil kuinka pitkään teillä meni siinä yli 200km

----------


## Sammy

Nyt on uutta osaa. Kylläpä pyörii liukkaasti  


Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Peikko

Kohta kuluu taas Käärmelahden kankaat kun on Sammyllä pyörä kunnossa!  :Hymy:

----------


## Peikko

Ja siitä hyvällä vaudilla sitten Sammy ja muutkin ajamaan 17.9. Käärmelahti XCO.hon. Huumorimielellä ja kieli poskessa. Mukaan tulossa niin kilpamiehiä kuin ensimmäistä kertaa maastopyöräilytahtumaan osallistuvia junioireita!

 http://kaarmelahtixco.blogspot.fi/
https://www.facebook.com/events/5502...tab=highlights

----------


## Kyrdis

Peikko voisitkin muokata miun ilmoittautuminen ois siis sille "täydelle" matkalle tarkoitus jos sitä sen jaksaisi körryytellä

----------


## Peikko

Iliman muuta!


Köyttä työntäen...

----------


## Peikko

Ja itseasiassa ilmoittautumista voi muokata itsekin. Mutta Kyrdis, pitkä matka check


Köyttä työntäen...

----------


## pikkupoika

Oliko siellä joku 24h ajukin?  Minä en huomannu siellä semmoista. Ei muuten mutkun tuo Kyrdis haluaa pitkällematkalle, niin sen täytyy olla tosipitkä. Eihän se kerkee edes lämmetä näillä normikuolevaisten matkoilla!

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Peikko

Heh. Jos Kyrdikselle järkkäis starttiajan jo aamulla esim kuudelta ja kierroslaskurin laittaisi vain valokennolla siihen starttipaikalle. Olisi saanut sit ainakin pohkeet lämpenemään ennen virallista lähtöä. 

Mutta tuolla edellisellä kisareissulla kun kärvisteli jossain kolmannen ja neljännen ajopäivän välissä, niin kyllä tuli mieleen, että kovaa tekoa on miehet jotka jäykällä läskillä 240 ajaa. Pitää olla sitkeä ukko. Respect. 


Köyttä työntäen...

----------


## Kyrdis

Nohnoh eiöäs hupsutella 
Tänään vois ajella, sinkulalla aattelin lähteä testiajuille eli vauhtihirnut elekee vaivautuko  :Hymy:  
Klo 1700 maita ,sama paekka

----------


## pikkupoika

Duunissa!!!

----------


## tirsintarsi

Firman juhlissa...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Peikko

Hippokisoissa!


Köyttä työntäen...

----------


## JPTH

Mehut loppu tuli käytyä töis pyöräl.

----------


## Sammy

Mulla ei mitään. Eli lähen matkaan. 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Käytiin Sammyn kanssa kahelleen suoriutumassa polkusilla. Kivvoo oli niinku aena.

----------


## Sammy

Hyvä lenkki Kyrdiksen kanssa. Kiitoksia seurasta  :Leveä hymy:  

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Ei ollu tänäänkään ruuhkasta. Jussin kanssa kahdelleen, löyty hyviä ylös ajettavia mäkiä useampia

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä oli hyviä mäkiä ylös ja alas,tuli mentyä tankon yli ja ali jalkoin tul vähän pipiä.Mutta oli jotain hyvääkin vihdoin pääsi sen yhden mäen ylös,todistajan läsnä ollessa.Porukka käy vähiin ei ole tunkua.KIITOS KYRDIS SEURASTA.

----------


## hälle

Kesän keräsin rohkeutta ja yritin ehtiä mukaan. Lienenkö ollut väärässä paikassa väärään aikaan, myöhässä ainakin. Kumpusen tien parkkipaikalla olin hieman kuuden jälkeen eikä näkynyt kuin tuoreita renkaan jälkiä. Pojjaat menivät ilmeisesti niin kovaa etten enää kiinni saanut. Lomat on nyt loppu, pitää yrittää syssymällä uudestaan, jos vapaat osuisivat kohdalleen.

----------


## JPTH

Torstaisin rauhallista lenkuraa klo.17.00 kumpusen tien varresta kesto noin 2-3h mukaan vaan.Osallistuja määrä vaihtelee 1-8 henk.

----------


## JPTH

Tänään oli vaihteeksi vähän erinlaista pyöräilyä takakummi men tyhjäksi 15km jälkeen,sit män pyöräkävelyks 11km,ei pysynyt ilmat alapuolella liekkö tubeteippi pettänyt,loppumatka Nesteen ja Abc paineilmaa äkkiä kotio.Ei mennyt lenkkillä kun 4 tuntia.Mutta keli ol hyvä.Pyöräilykengät on vähän huonot tohon kävelyyn.

----------


## Kyrdis

Noinkin on joskus muistaakseni mulle käynyt, silloin puhelin esille ja kuljettaja hakemaan pois metsän siimeksestä

----------


## pikkupoika

Oisit JPTH soittana, ois viskattu White Hiluxsin lavalle ja ajeltu munkkikahville ja kotia. Aika karseeta kävellä pitkämatka filokenkkillä nimimerkki: kokemusta on!  Nyt kun ei ite lenkkeile niin joutaa kuskailee vaikka kavereita autolla,. Säilyshän siinä ainakin lenkkituntuma, kun sais osallistua siihen lenkkeilyyn kuskin muodossa :Hymy: .

----------


## JPTH

Ei ollut kuskia kuski ol töissä.Pitää muistaa käydään sit toisen kerran munkit ja kahvit.Onko pikkupoika reenomisesta tauolla vai käykö salaa reenoomas.Vai onko töissä yötä päivee.

----------


## Sammy

Paljon oli liikkujia poluilla. Marjastajia ja pyöräilijöitä. Pari kuskia kappeilla renkailla ja pari läskeillä liikenteessä. Muutamia isompia tuulenkaatoja joihin tarvitaan pikkupojan apuja. Pari sain käsipelissä raivattua. 


Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

En oo reenanna sen yöpyöräilyn jälkeen yhtään. Töitä kyllä on tehty, viimeviikkokin 12-14 tunnin päiviä. Ehkä vielä ennen joulua alotan treenaamaan tai sitten en. Mulle voi soittoo jos kyytiä tarvii, autan jos oon kotona. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

No kuulostellaan ja tarvittaissa soitellaan kyytiä jos vehkeet ei kestä tai mies hyytyy kesken matkan.Sitten odotellaan mestaria takas rinkiin.Kyllä rahaa tulee hirmu kasat noilla tunneilla.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Jos jalat kestää yhtään ajaa ja kerkiän grillireissulta, niin yritän ola viiden tienoilla Kallen kevyillä...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kyrdis

Mie en ennätä, Oon kokovuorokautisesti kotiäitinä toistaiseksi :|

----------


## Sammy

Minä oon töissä...

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos lenkurasta ja seurasta tirsintarsi ja pikkupoika.Mites tul kolhuja pikkupoijalle.

----------


## pikkupoika

Joo kiitos Nitromestarille seurasta ja sille nuorukaiselle mikä yritti alkumatkan roikkua mukana, olikose joku Jusa vai Jesa vai mikä se oli? Ei ne nuorukaiset pysy mukana kun niillä ei ole vielä sitä kestävyyttä mitä vaaditaan näillä kovilla Kallen kevyillä!!!!   No vitsi vitsi. Hoitelehan Tirsintarsin selkä kuntoo.

Käytiin JPTH kanssa vähän salaa reenaamassa Käärmes xco varten. Mut ei oo meitsin laji. Tuli kesän komeimmat OTP:t. Alamäes vähän liian liki puuta ja tanko nappas kiin. Kaveri tankon yli ja naama edellä tonttiin ja Salsan Pas..a tuli vielä päälle. No huulet on turpeessa ja hampaat ja leukapielet vähän kipiät. Pikku nirhaamaa ympäri kaveria. Niska ei tykännä äkkipysähdyksestä on aika jäykkä ja aamulla se vasta jäykkä onkin. Kyllä minä alan olla liian vanha tähän hommaan tai pitäs ainaskin opetella AJAMAAN.

----------


## JPTH

Tervetuloa joukkoon minä lentelen vähän väliä tanko yli ja ali ja vaikka miten päin.Se ei enää ole Nitroilla niin vakaata toi meneminen rupee olee tasapaino ongelmia.Hyvä että ei käynnyt pahemmin,seuraavaan kertaan tankojen ylittämisiin.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Aijjajaijaijaa! Olisi pitänyt minun olla ottamassa runko vastaan, niin olisi pikkupoika säästynyt... Toivottavasti paikat paranee yön aikana ja aamulla ylös hyppääkin entistä ehompi mies!

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kyrdis

On ollunna hurjoo, mutta eipä toisaalta yllätä kun eij oo jarrumiestä ollu keulilla toppuuttamassa niin menty issoo kovvooo.

----------


## Kyrdis

Oisko tänään lähtijöitä vai haavojen parantelua, ennättäisin ehköt mukaan vähän myöhäsä

----------


## Rankkis

Minä tuun näil näkymin

----------


## pikkupoika

En kerkee.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos lenkistä ja seurasta Tirsintarsi,Rankkis,Kyrdis.Oli taas hyviä polkuja ja myös ylämäkiä ei ollut tänään mäki päivä meni mäet kävelyks.

----------


## Kyrdis

Hetki siinä meni mutta onnistuvan näutti kuvan lissäys!

----------


## JPTH

Eipä ollu vaikeeta kuvan laitto.Kolme päivää meni kuvan laitto.Kävin metästämässä uusia polkuja. :Cool:  :Hymy:

----------


## JPTH

Voiko olla näin moni mutkasta kuvienlaitto tänne tai vanha ei vaan osaa.Eilen kävin kurvailemassa 73km siellä täällä.

----------


## Pekka.S

> Eipä ollu vaikeeta kuvan laitto.Kolme päivää meni kuvan laitto.Kävin metästämässä uusia polkuja.



Mistä päin tuollaisia polkuja löytyy?

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Tuplajäiden vasta päätä, ohikulku matkalla en tiedä onko siellä kuinka paljon tollaisia polkuja.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Jaa, eipä taida suoraksi naputtelemalla kovin ehommaksi tulla...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## koedi

> Tuplajäiden vasta päätä, ohikulku matkalla en tiedä onko siellä kuinka paljon tollaisia polkuja.



Eipä taida olla kuin tuo yksi. Joku polku on kartan mukaan mut sitä en ole ajanut. Mäen päällä olevan tukarikopin vierestä menee yksi polku joka vie Toivalan teollisuusalueen taakse.

----------


## JPTH

Onko se mennyt poikki irti katki. Liian paljon mäkiä.

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Onko se mennyt poikki irti katki. Liian paljon mäkiä.



Joo, särki onpi...

----------


## JPTH

Onko sillä merkitystä kun on renkaan tyyppi 60 tpi vai 120 tpi talveksi ajattelin renkasta.

----------


## pikkupoika

120 rullaa huomattavasti paremmin.  60 on tarkoitettu tankkiin!

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Mitkä mustat ja pyöreet JPTH tilas?  Sai vihdoin laitettua sen Muklukin sinkulaks! En tykännä, tosin välityksetkään ei ollu vielä kohillaan 32-20. Pysty ajaa melkein kaikki mäjet, joten liian kevyt välitys. Jahka jaksaa taas rassata niin seuraavaks 19 taakse ja testiä. Kyllähän se peukalo haki aika tiukkaan vaihdevipua, mut ei se löytänä sitä. Kyllähän tuolla väsyy paljon nopeammin kuin vaihdepyörällä, meitsi oli ainakin ihan tööt jo 1h30min jälkeen.

----------


## JPTH

En vielä tilannut  kettään , mutta nämä ne pitää tilata maxxis 4.8 120 tpi tilata. Eilenkö olit kurvailemassa sinkulal,liian hurjana oot ajanut kun on kaikki mäet mennyt ylös.se on vaan ollut helpompi ajella kun ei tarvinnut vaihteiden kanssa pelata eikä rutise.itte oli eilen ajelemas.

----------


## pikkupoika

Ei siinä lukena jotta kaikki mäjet,  

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Kun siinä luki jotta MELKEIN kaikki mäet. V..tu näitä puhelimia kun karkailee nuo viestit. Sunnuntai iltana kävin kokeilee.  Olko ens viikonloppuna  Kalakukkoon lähtijöitä? Vois viritellä jottain Kimppa kyytiä jos on koko päivän kärsimykseen lähtijöitä tai sitten ei. Vai oliko osasto Kyrdis lähössä pyörällä kotoa asti? 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Kyllä kovasti yritän ainakin päästä kukkoilemmaam, tosin matkasta ei vielä tietoa, koko konkkaromkla flunssan kourissa mutta toivotaan tervehtymistä. Keskivkko ajut tuas skippailtava.

Ps ois 18 sinkkuratas hurjalle miulla jouten .

----------


## tirsintarsi

Tarkoitus on mennä kukkoilemaan, jollei universumi toisin päätä. Kyydistä en vielä tähän hätään osaa sanoa mitään...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## JPTH

No nyty on tilattu uudet kummit talveks MAXXIS 4.8 120tpi,ja myös LAKE 303 kenkät ei puutu kuin lunta enään.Oli aikamus lähtee sunnuntaina maantiepyörää ulkoiluttaa jos on kelit kohdallaan Siili,Lapinlahti,Varpaisjärvi,Nilsiä,Siili,kahve  et Varpaisjärvi tai Nilsiä noin 130km.Vieläkö jaksaa seuralaisia lähtee.

----------


## Sammy

Kylläpä olis tarkoitus lähteä kalakukkoon. Kyydistä ei vielä tietoa.

Lähetetty minun GT-S7275R laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Peikko

Valittaen jää väliin. YH isänä koko viikonlopun. 


Köyttä työntäen...

----------


## Kyrdis

Kaupitelkeehan hyvää maantiejopoa tutuille tai ostakkee ite! Tarjoon Pulla ( ei kääretorttu) kahvit jos kaupat syntyy  :Vink:  
http://www.fillaritori.com/topic/814...comment-162314

----------


## Sammy

Siinähän olis Pikkupojalle hyvä peli  :Leveä hymy: 

Lähetetty minun GT-S7275R laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Joo ei puutu kuin ISOTUKKU löysää rahua. Runkokin on vähän pienen näppee. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Se on myynnissä vuan että tulloo eukkoa huijattua et kaikkeni yritän, kuulemma pitöö joku hävittää ennenku tulee uutta fillaria hankintaan, eihän sitä mitäön voi jos kukkaan ei osta  :Vink:

----------


## Peikko

29" täpäri tilalle! 


Köyttä työntäen...

----------


## Peikko

Oliko muuten tänään lenkkiä!? 


Köyttä työntäen...

----------


## pikkupoika

Duunissa

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Mää oon lähdössä, mutta vasta lähempänä klo 18.

Lähetetty minun GT-S7275R laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Kävin eilen ajelemassa cyclolla Käärmelahdessa. Sitten viimekäynnin oli hevosten treenipellon viereen ilmestynyt iso kuoppa. Siitä tavallisesti lähdettiin metsään. Miten se on vaikuttanut maastoreitteihin. Pitäisi varmaan herätellä maastopyöräilyharrastusta taas muutaman vuoden jälkeen. Maantiellä alkaa olla kylmä ja vielä olisi parisen kuukautta riehuttava ennen kuin pääsee lumille hiihtämään. Pääseekö tuon montun pohjoispuolen polkuja ajamaan turvallisesti?

Näyttää muuten tuo kansalaisten karttapaikka olevan aika hyvin ajantasalla.

----------


## hälle

Jatkat vain suoraan ja kun tie kääntyy vasemmalle alkaa polku suoraan. Pohjoispuolella polut entisillä paikoillaan ja muutama uusikin polku on syntynyt.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Tänään rauhallinen lenkki tuasen. Minulla voipi tehdä tiukkaa päästä viideksi paikalle, joten joko tulen perästä tai myöhästetään lähtöä esim. vaikkapa puoli kuuteen? 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Jatkat vain suoraan ja kun tie kääntyy vasemmalle alkaa polku suoraan. Pohjoispuolella polut entisillä paikoillaan ja muutama uusikin polku on syntynyt.



Kiitos! Täytyy lähteä tutkiskelemaan. Onkos tämä polku auki? Viimeksi kolmisen vuotta sitten kun kävin tuolla se oli kasvamassa umpeen. Tai ainakin hakkuuaukon puiden oksat estivät paikoin ajamisen.

----------


## Kyrdis

17.30 ois ihan jees. Mie tuun

----------


## pikkupoika

On tuo suppa polku ajettavassa kunnossa. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Tullaan sit puolelta

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> On tuo suppa polku ajettavassa kunnossa. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kiitos!

----------


## devon

Pahoitteluni rauhallisille, pidin yksityiset über-rauhalliset eli kärmeslahteen ja takaisin alle kahden tunnin helppoja reittejä. Flunssanryöhkä on syönyt naista taas pahasti, pitää aloittaa treenailut rauhalliseen tahtiin...

mie ajattelin hävittää kaikki muut pyörät paitsi läskin, olisi siis täpäri ja maantiekonkeli pätkille tulossa myyntiin piakkoin.

----------


## Kyrdis

Rauha jaosto v2 ajeli kanssa pitkin poikin vähän harvemmin ajettuja polkuja.

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos seurasta oli hyviä mettä maastoja vois joskus tulla polkuja,ja myös vähän kalliota.Kyllä rupee tympii toi ainainen vaihteiden rutina ja pauke jotain pitää tehdä joko vaihteet pois tai hommat kunnon vaihteet,voishan sekin olla peltorit korville sitten antaa vaan rutista.Kyllä metäs raikaa voimasanat.

----------


## Kyrdis

Miulla ois paku köytössä niin mahtus 2henkee kyytiin kera kahden pyörän itseni lisäksi huomiselle kukkoilulle. Läskillä Kait se lähdettävä että jaksaa aamusta iltamyöhään ajella.

----------


## pikkupoika

Minä voin lähtee kyytiin. Siitä en tiää jaksaako iltaan asti mut yritetään. Jos on paljon muitakin halukasta kyytiin ja paikat täyttyy niin voin lähteä myös Hiluxilla. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Täällä olisi toinen kyytiin lähtijä, jos paikka vielä vapaa...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rankkis

Mihis ryhmää ootte menossa?

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Minä voisin kanssa hypätä kyytiin. Jos paikat on täynnä niin tuun pikku A:lla. Tai ajan Trekillä...

Lähetetty minun GT-S7275R laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Ota Kyrdis poijat sieltä päin kyytiin niin minä lähden Hiluxilla. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Ok thäts a diil

----------


## Kyrdis

Jännittää niin pirusti että liekkö tulee nukkumisesta mittään.

----------


## pikkupoika

Pistähän nyt päätyynyyn ja simmut kiinni kyllä se siitä. Ja jos ei toimi niin mulla on noita vahvoja rauhoittavia niin hae niitä.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## pikkupoika

Jaa Devonkin taitaa olla siirtymässä sinkulamuudiin, kun on viskannut takavaihtajan tuonne ylös tarpeettomana!!!!

----------


## tempokisu

> Jännittää niin pirusti että liekkö tulee nukkumisesta mittään.



 :Hymy:  tiedän tunteen erinomaisen hyvin. Lepäile nyt kuitenkin, mutta älä nyt pikkulasten lässytyksiä kuuntele. Hengittele syvään ja rauhallisesti, ja kohta se jo helpottaa. 
Tsemiä!

----------


## devon

"In vino veritas" - kokeilin pyöräilyä viinin voimalla, kaliiksi kävi. Onneksi mukana oli naapuri, joka ei halunnut pitkää lenkkiä, kokonaismatkaa ehti tulla alle kuusi kilometriä, josta hyvän matkaa potkien/rullaten/työnnettynä. Ja minua naurattaa  :Cool:

----------


## Sammy

Minä joudun jättämään kalakukon väliin. Flunssaa pukkaa päälle ja ainakaan tuo keli ei helpottaisi asiaa. Hyvää kukkoilua muille. 

Lähetetty minun GT-S7275R laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Huomenna maantielle kukkoileen.

----------


## pikkupoika

Ei kyl pysty osallistumaan huomenna, mittasivat tänään miehestä kaiken ulos mitä miehestä on ulosmitattavissa tällä hetkellä. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Paljoko ajokoirat ajo?

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Ei tiiä vielä kun ne on varmaan vieläkin mehässä

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Noh paljo työ

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Eikös se tule hyvä palautuslenkki kun ajelee 35km keskarilla.

----------


## pikkupoika

Myö ajettiin joku 70km 'semiteknistä' polkua. Osa lähti vielä jatkamaan kun myö luovutettiin.
  Vaikka ajasija huomenna 10 keskarilla niin mulla ei oo resurssia eli kapasiteettia eli kykyä eli voimia lähtee matkaan. Anteeksi heikkouteni. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Ei kyllä huomannu että ois pikkupoikaa tai tirsintarsia painanu matka. Mie se sanoin että lähdettäs pois ettei koti-ikävä liian suureksi kasva. Pitää se kuopiossa käydä kyllä joskus siilin porukalla ajamassa, siellä on MUKAVOO MUASTOAJJOO!

----------


## Rankkis

Hirveetä kannokkoo! Oli kyl virhe lähtee tol 29llä. Missä päi muute ajelitte?

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Huomenna makaan päivän sängyssä ja voivottelen... Ei taira jaksaa lähtee minnekkään. Sori.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## JPTH

Ajelen itteni kanssa kilpaa huomen.Kyl olitta ajaneet pitkän matkan juurta ja kiviä kyllä saatte elppasta.

----------


## JPTH

Kukkoiltua tul maantiellä ei tullut kuin 117km,ketjutauti taitaa tarttua myös kilpapyörää joka toisella polkasulla hyppäs yli vähän väliä tien reunassa ketjuja vääntelemässä.Kyllä kohta pitää hommata potkupyörä ei ketjut pidä pauketta.Mutta siitä huolimatta tul lenkura ajeltua ei ollut tunkosta tiellä.Oli kyllä mäkistä seutua kun lapinlahden kautta ajelin kyl hävis jaloista mehut.

----------


## Kyrdis

Suosittelen ikeasta saatavaa hihnavetoista polkupyörää, on takuuta kunnolla!

----------


## JPTH

Just tultiin ikeasta kyllä ihastelin sitä pyörää ja silittelin ei ollut hinnalla pilattu ja takuu kohdillaan.

----------


## JPTH

Ei ollut mehäs tunkua pyöräilijöistä.Olipa tuulinen keli.Vaihteekin toimi vaihteeksi.

----------


## Peikko

Lauantaina mukaan! http://kaarmelahtixco.blogspot.fi/

----------


## JPTH

Ei ollut taaskaan poluilla tunkua,Jos lie jo talviunille ruvenneet pyörämestarit.Ei näkynyt jälkiä,käärmelahdessa kävin kurvailemas.

----------


## pikkupoika

Se on hyvä jottei ole tunkua, niin mahdut paremmin kaahaamaan siellä poluilla.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Tänään eikä varmaa  hetkeen keskiviikkolenkille jaksa osallistua, tuskin torstaillekkaan. Tauon pitäminen tässä vaiheessa ja katsellaan vieläkö sitä joskus vaivautuu polokuhommiin. 
Kuulemma levossa kehittyy nikn katotaan miten kovaan kuntoon sitä pääsee

----------


## pikkupoika

Viisaita sanoja. Täällä vähän samanlaiset mietteet.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Tänään ei pääse mut huomenna kyllä pitää mennä jos ei sada kovasti.Hyvähän se on välistä huilata tai tehdä jotain muuta.

----------


## Rankkis

Minä voisin huomenna tulla näillä näkymin

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Minä en pääse minnekään, ennen kuin saan takapakan irti. Kaksi päivää yrittänyt jo, rikkonut työkalut, pakan ja itseni, eikä perkule irtoa...
Jos en sitten tuolla naapurin 26":lla liiku.
Huomenna ei pääse, kun taloyhtiön kokous estää.

Edit: Nyt löytyi voimamies, joka sai kuin saikin pakan irti. Suuri kiitos ja kumarrus hänelle! Nyt pääsee laittamaan pyörän ajokuntoon. Huomenna ei silti pääse, kun on se perhanan kokous.

----------


## pikkupoika

JPTH veti pöljä kierroksen.  Minä ja Rankkis yritettiin roikkua perässä, siellä oli tosi hyviä polkuja. Enimmäkseen sellaisia 'neulaspolkuja'. Kiitos herroille.



Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos lenkurasta PIKKUPOIKA JA RANKKIS oli hienoja polkuja kun niitä oli.Nyty ol uudet maisemat.Kyllä muilta mestareilta män yöunet kun ei olleet mukana.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Taloyhtiön kokoua piru vieköön oli järjestetty päällekkäin tämän kanssa ja pyöräkin on vielä palasina, niin ei piäse... Ehkä ensi to uudestaan sinne?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rankkis

Oli hyvät polut kyl.. kiitokset seurasta. 29llä lähtö oli taas virhe

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Loppupäässä oli paras reitti noin 300m matkaan meni aikaa melkein tunti tosi nopee polku.Hyvin Rankkis ajel mukana 29llä.

----------


## Kyrdis

Nyt joutaa läski myyntiin...
Ei tosin oma, työkaveri kauppais vähän ajettua Farley 6sta 2015 mallia muutettu 1x10, vähän ajettu ja kuulemma kuin uusi ja 2x10 hilppeet mukkaan. 
Jussi nyt hereillä!  :Hymy:  Hinta kymmenen satasta josta tinkimään.

----------


## JPTH

Hinta ei paha taitaa olla toi runkokoko liian iso pitäs ruveta pienentää pulikkaa ja palikkaa nyty viten runko m

----------


## Kyrdis

En ossoo sanoa, varmaan aika kintaalla. Toisaalta liekkö tuo nyt parempi ees ku valko

----------


## JPTH

VALKOLTA tul toiset uudet kiekot napoineen,ol ajatus päivittää ne sramin vaihteelle.

----------


## Kyrdis

Harmitus suuri kun ei piässy käärmelahteem, mutta olhan ees kivvoo ja sakkia ajamassa. Ainaki pyöriä tuli autojen katolla paljon vastaan kun kuopioon ajelin.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Juu, myö ja Sami pidettiin paikallisten keskiviikko ja torstai lenkkiläisten kunniaa yllä. Kaipa tuolla tosin muitakin Siilinjärveläisiä oli... Kuopiosta oli ymmärtääkseni parisenkymmentä osallistujaa, kun seurastakin äkkilaskemalla taisi olla  viitisentoista.
Myö ajeltiin ihan hissukseen lenkki läpi ja sitten takas kotio, joten aikaa on turha tuijotella.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sammy

Hyvä kisa ja taisi olla 50 kuskia kaikkiaan ajamassa. Stravassa on rata niin sinne vaan kellottamaan  :Leveä hymy: 

Lähetetty minun GT-S7275R laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## devon

Juu, käytiin tappamassa minut... kolmasosakuntoiselle kamalia mäkiä, oli niitä "Samin kevyitä, ei pahoja" oikein useampi. Viimeisellä parilla kilometrillä uhkasin tuolle ukolle, jotta saa ajaa kotiin bemaria hakemaan, mutta vielä pääsin omin voimin kotiin. Matkaa tuli siis 14+7+14, kun ihan yhden kierroksen puuskutin XCO:ta... Se influenssapiikin hakeminen eilen saattoi olla virhe, näytti lyövän lyötyä. Pekalle sitä kiroilinkin, että "en minä tiedä mitä minä täällä teen, yllytyshullu mikä yllytyshullu". Ja 26-täpärillä ajoin, läskiä ei vielä todettu toimivaksi... Kyllä hirvitti, kun läski on paljon tutumpi.

----------


## Peikko

Hienostihan se Devon meni! Ja komeasti kotiinkin päästy. Nyt vielä yö ulkona?

Kyrdistä vähän odoteltiin mutta tosiaan. Stravasta löytyy ja sinne pääsee nyt aikoja puhkomaan! 


Köyttä työntäen...

----------


## Peikko

Niin. 
Tuloksia voi käydä kurkkimassa tuolla: http://kaarmelahtixco.blogspot.fi/20...-2016.html?m=1


Köyttä työntäen...

----------


## pikkupoika

Sammy hyvässä syyskunnossa! Hyvin edustit taas paikallisia Plösö kuskeja. Onnea ja kiitos. Devon ja Tirsintarsin vetänyt kans upeesti parisuhde pyöräilyä. Onnea sinnekin.

Minä karkasin aamulla töihin niin ei tuullu kiusausta rikkoa lääkärin määrämää kilpailu kieltoa, tympeetähän se oli olla siellä mehän keskellä yksinään mut se on elämä nyt sellasta. Pittää varmaan siirtyä tuonne Dartsi puolle toteuttamaan kilpailu viettiä, Pubi, tikka ja olutta ei kuullosta huonolta ei. Onnea vielä kaikille tänään  itsensä voittaneille!

----------


## JPTH

Oli loisto keli lasketella.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Hyvät kelit olla sisällä ja haaveilla pyöräilystä vuan. Valamistu tämäkää rojekti ikkään

----------


## JPTH

On hienon valkosta.Sinä oot ruvennut remonttireiskas.Kyllä tuo pyöräilyn voittaa.

----------


## Rankkis

> Hyvät kelit olla sisällä ja haaveilla pyöräilystä vuan. Valamistu tämäkää rojekti ikkään



Nonnii valmistuuha se. Ei puutu ku loput  

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Hyvät kelit olla sisällä ja haaveilla pyöräilystä vuan. Valamistu tämäkää rojekti ikkään



Alkuhan se on aina hankalin, joten tuohan on jo käytännössä tehty. Puolen vuoden päästä muistelet kaiholla tuotakin projektia, kun loppui liian äkkiä  :Vink: 


Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Kyllä se remppa valmistuu ajalaan, niinhän ne on valmistunut muutkin rempat. Eikä kannata kiirehtiä pyöräilemään on kylymät ilimat tulossa. Kävin aurinkon laskettua Käärmeksessä ja meinas ukko paleltua kesä vermeillä.

 Miten JPTH uudet kumeksit luisti? Mites kanttipito kurveissa?

----------


## tirsintarsi

Kiipesikö JPTH mäen kokonaan?

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Ollaan Pikkupojan kanssa sitten peräkkäin ajettu. Olin niihin aikoihin Siilistä tulossa. 

Lähetetty minun GT-S7275R laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Renkaat ensi kosketus hyvä pitoa on,raskaammat kuin jumbot ei rullaan niin hyvin sit näkee kunhan tulee lumet.Kova aikamus ol polkee ylös asti 3kertaa piti pysähtyä ja huilata vähän aikaa mutta jyrkimmät män polkemalla,mikä lie ei vanha enään jaksa tuntu jo ihan siltä syrän tulee rinnasta ulos.

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Renkaat ensi kosketus hyvä pitoa on,raskaammat kuin jumbot ei rullaan niin hyvin sit näkee kunhan tulee lumet.Kova aikamus ol polkee ylös asti 3kertaa piti pysähtyä ja huilata vähän aikaa mutta jyrkimmät män polkemalla,mikä lie ei vanha enään jaksa tuntu jo ihan siltä syrän tulee rinnasta ulos.



No perskule... Mulla se on vieläkin yrittämättä, kun eka kerta silloin meni pieleen yhden liukkaan kiven takia.

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Torstain lenkuralla yrittämään

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Oisko sitä vielä porukkaa lähdössä joku päivä maatielenkuraa ajeleen vaikka ensi viikonloppu.

----------


## Pekka.S

> Renkaat ensi kosketus hyvä pitoa on,raskaammat kuin jumbot ei rullaan niin hyvin sit näkee kunhan tulee lumet.



Mitkä Maxxis kumit oli kyseessä? Minä arvon ottaisiko talveksi JJ vai Maxxis Minion kumit. Bulldozerit on turhan liukkaat.



Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Peikko

Mitäs projektia se Kyrdis suunnittelee? 
Näyttää olevan pyöriä myynnissä vähän joka rintamalla. 
Ettei vaan olisi uutta pyörä kuumetta pukkaamassa..täpäriltä vähän haiskahtaa... Taitaa ensi kesänä pitää muilla samalle lenkille osuville vielä entistä enempi kiirettä... 


Köyttä työntäen...

----------


## JPTH

Maxxis minion 4.8 FBF etu ja taka FBR.Mulla on itsellä jumbot äkkiä on kuluneet,nappuluiden koko on maxxisen renkaissa paljon isonmpi vähän kapeampi on maxxis.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pekka.S

> Maxxis minion 4.8 FBF etu ja taka FBR.Mulla on itsellä jumbot äkkiä on kuluneet,nappuluiden koko on maxxisen renkaissa paljon isonmpi vähän kapeampi on maxxis.
> 
> Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Mitenkäs paljon raskaammat nämä maxxikset on ajella tai miten paljon huonommin rullaa? Taitaa olla painoa ainakin enemmän, noin 400g/rengas. Tuo rullaavuus/raskaus taitaa olla ainoa miinus näissä.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Taitaa olla kaikki renkaat raskaita missä nappulla on iso , mutta ei ne paljon raskaammat ole rullaa kyllä huonommin paino noin 1.7kg per rengas jumbo on tosi pienellä nappulalla. En ole vielä ajanut noilla paljon ei voi vielä hirveesti kehua tai haukkua.Ittekin otin noi talveksi sit tietää kunhan pääsee lumelle.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

En tiedä siitä projektista ja vauhdin kasvamisesta. Täpäriä ei ehket kuitenkaan kun eihän täällä lähistöllä ole kivikkoakaan mikä selkään ottais  :Vink:  katsellaaan, torstain lenkki kiinnostas 1700 oisko startti?

----------


## JPTH

Ei pysyny porho perässä.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Nitrojaoksen keisari kohta hirmu syötöstä,  könyää joka ilta Kasurila mäjellä. 

Kyrdis on aika salaperäinen suunnitelmistaan, mut kalusto näkyy olevan laajalti myynnissä. Mut jos pitäs veikata niin sille tulloo joku laite +kumeilla ja hihnaveolla ja Ruulofin takanavalla. Tää oli siis ihan vaan veikkaus.  

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Jotain huhuja kuullut Kyrdiksen suunnitelmista, mutta kuulostellaan mitä sieltä oikein tulloo.  :Vink: 

Lähetetty minun GT-S7275R laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Sammy kerro nyt, kerro. En mää kerro kellekään, en kerro.😇

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Haha. mie Oon aina tykännyt rekistä ja sramin vaihteista. Plussana ois tavoite ja muovirungolla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Miekin saatan tietää jotain kyrdiksen ajatuksista  :Hymy: 
Torstaina voisi ajella tovisen, jos huomisen suosiolla skippais....

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä torstaina umpi mettään tai sinnepäin klo.17.00.Hyvin pääs porhon luo ekana kävin kasurilassa laskemassa.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Peikko

Katos. Sieltä tulee sit vähän pehmeämpää jousta Kyrdikselle. Hellii mukavasti miestä vähän pidemmällekin matkalla. 


Köyttä työntäen...

----------


## pikkupoika

Kyrdis nyt ei osta Trekkiä vaikka pysyllä uhattas!!! Miks se myis nuo laatulaitteet Salsan ja cännärin ja ostas Trekin, ei ikinä!!! Jottain muuta tulloo nyt, mut ootellaan vaikkei maltettas. 

Nousko JPTH kasurila jo putkeen vai pitikö vieläkin pittee sikari taukoja välillä?

Minä en pääse viikonloppuna maantielle, ois Äiteen 70v. bilettä ohjelmassa. Männöö 2 päivee juhliissa ja 2 viikkoo toipuussa.

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä piti yksi tauko pitää puol välis,ehkä joskus tai sit kasurila vetää pitemmän korren

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Kasurilaan pitää kyllä segmentti tehä. 

On pikkupoika NIIN susirumia nuo Salsan isopyörä mallit etten ees mie pysty harkitsemaan. Huomenna muastoilemaan & toppahaalarit niskaan

----------


## Sammy

> On pikkupoika NIIN susirumia nuo Salsan isopyörä mallit etten ees mie pysty harkitsemaan. Huomenna muastoilemaan & toppahaalarit niskaan



Nyt puhut Kyrdis asiaa...  

Lähetetty minun GT-S7275R laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Joo ei Trekissä mitään vikaa, luulin vaan jotta Kyrdis ei tykkää merkistä. Ja jokkainenhan saa ajaa millä pyörällä haluaa. Kuhan se ei ole Hawaji värjätty Kona.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

En tykkeekkään. Mutta kuka sitä pyöräilystäkään nauttii, en mie ainakaan, yhtä tuskoo se on aina

----------


## JPTH

Ei vieläkään

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Hurja ajomies. Siun pitää miulta ostoo tuo Salsa niin alakaa nousemaan.

----------


## JPTH

Pitää kurvailla vielä valkolla.Kunto huono kun ei pääse pikku mäkeä.Pitää polkea mäkiä vaan enemmän.

----------


## hälle

Ihan vain uteliaisuuttani kysyn, mikä "the mäki" oikein on? Jos vaikka joskus tälläinen rimppakinttu kävisi kokeilemassa.

----------


## JPTH

Kasurilan laskettelurinne hyvä polku hissin kohdalla.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Noh... Kyllähän tuo ylös asti tuli polkemalla mutta ihan tosissaan rupesi mustenemaan silmissä viimemetreillä. En kyllä tiedä voiko sitä luikertelua polkemiseksi sanoa mutta ilmqan jalkakosketuksia...

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

No huhhuh, onnea tommosesta suorituksesta. Seuraavan kerran aja se pyörällä ylös ja jätä mopedi alas  :Leveä hymy: . Kiitos lenkkiseurssta kaikille ja pyörän kokkeilusta

----------


## JPTH

On se mestari.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

*Kiittää ja kumartaa* Jospa sitten kurvailisi alas ja kotio.

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Polkemalla oli vaikka luikertelua onnee kova jätkä.Kiitos lenkurasta kaikille.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Siinäpä on segmentti. Toivottavasti osui päät kohdalleen...

----------


## devon

Nyt se valittaa, kun jalat on hellänä  :Cool:  Jospa viikonloppuna yrittäisi vielä ulkoiluttaa maantiepyörää, jos ei mahrottomasti vettä heitä taivaalta. Taitaa mennä sunnuntaille väkisinkin.

----------


## JPTH

Ollut liian kiire ylös maltti on valttia nuoruuden innolla on ajellut.

----------


## Sammy

Taitaa olla seuraavat ajelut kahden viikon päästä. Työnantaja pitää kiireisenä...

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Minä pääsen lenkille jos on lähtijöitä. Ne Äiteen bileet onkin vasta viikon päästä. Huuelkee millon ja millä laitteella. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Mites ois sunnuntaina,tais huomiseksi lupailla vettä.Maantietä tai umpimettää 682km.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Ei noin lyhyelle lenkille viiti lähteä...

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Mites 683 km.

----------


## pikkupoika

JPTH laittana koko vuoden kilometrit esille😃. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Ei ollut kuin tämän viikon kilsat.Miltäs kuulostas läskeillä alapitkän suuntima löytyskö jostain umpi mettää sit jossain kahveet.

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä käy myös maantie lenkura ja jossain kahveet.

----------


## Rankkis

Monen aikaan oisitte menossa?

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Mites tänne siili jännevirta ranta-toivala matkus neste munkkikahvit jussi tarjoo siilinjärvi noin 85km sunnuntaina kilpakoneilla tai vaikka kottikärryl klo.9.46 k-raudalta.

----------


## JPTH

Mites se huominen mettään alapitkä vai maantie koopio vai joku muu.Oisko sitä lähtijöitä.

----------


## Rankkis

Mie en joudakkaa minnekkää

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Minä voin lähtee alapitkälle samoilemaan. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Eij jaksa, torstain hitaatkin otti koville. Sähköpyörä ois kiva

----------


## JPTH

Oisko lujabetonin risteys klo.9.46 läskillä pois tulessa munkkikahveet viitostupa.

----------


## pikkupoika

Ok.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Yarzan

Mistä menee hyviä polkuja Siilinjärveltä pohjoisen suuntaan (Pöljä/Alapitkä)? Tullut aina lähinnä rymyttyä Käärmelahden suuntaan itse ja olisi vaihteen vuoksi mukava testata muutakin.

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Mistä menee hyviä polkuja Siilinjärveltä pohjoisen suuntaan (Pöljä/Alapitkä)? Tullut aina lähinnä rymyttyä Käärmelahden suuntaan itse ja olisi vaihteen vuoksi mukava testata muutakin.



Sehän se on ongelma, kun ei mene. Joitakin pikku pätkiä menee ala-asteen kohdalla mutta muuta ei kukaan tunnu tietävän.

----------


## pikkupoika

Ei tiiä vielä ennen kuin huomenna käydään pieni ' sissikeikka ' eli tiedustellaan. Tiä sitten löyetäänkö yhtää mittään muuta kuin viitostuvan munkit.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Kartan mukkaan männöö.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Männöö siellä varsin mainioita pätkiä kun vaan ajoittain tiellä käyp. Heleppoo neulaspolokua tien vierustalla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Niin... Pitikin ilmoittaa, että käymme parisuhdepyöräilemässä maantiellä ihan omaan tahtiin huomenissa aamupäivän aikana, joten emme nyt munkkikahveille ole tulossa tällä kertaa. Ehtikeehän muhevat polut, jotta saadaan vaihtelua ikuiseen Käärmelahden valloitukseen.

----------


## JPTH

Tul lenkki ajeltua vettä ripeksi koko matkan.Oli hyviä polkuja jonkun verran matkaa tuli noin 50km,aika jyvin pääsee siilistä polkuja ja mehtäteitä pitkin Alapitkälle.Karttamestari pikkupoika suunnisti hyvin kiitos lenkistä.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Joo Sissitiedustelu keikka heitetty. Oli hyvä keli tiedustella, vihulaiset pysy omien korsujen lämmössä saatiin JPTH kanssa edetä aivan rauhassa. Oli hyvä setti. Ja kiitos JPTH:lle ateriasta, ikuna tullu lenkiltä noin täydellä vatsalla. Tuossa jälkeä jos joku liikkuu tuolla päin

No eipä se jälki auennukkaan täällä, mut elekee hättäillä kun saan puhelimen auki niin laitetaan sitten jälki tänne.

----------


## pikkupoika

En ossoo käyttee tietokonetta/muuta teknistälaitetta, pyydän anteeksi

----------


## pikkupoika

https://www.strava.com/activities/724500907

----------


## pikkupoika

> Sehän se on ongelma, kun ei mene. Joitakin pikku pätkiä menee ala-asteen kohdalla mutta muuta ei kukaan tunnu tietävän.



Kyllä tietää, SiilinPlösö pyöräilijäin Nitrojaos

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Kyllä tietää, SiilinPlösö pyöräilijäin Nitrojaos



Tätä on vuosien varrella aina aika ajoin joku tiedustellut. Hienoa, että löytyi uhkarohkeita pioneereja reitin hakuun! Pitää käydä penkomassa joskus tai sitten suunnata uusi porukka sinne...

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Hyvä jälki tul. Kyllä kulkee hyviä pätkiä nitrot tietää. Saisko sitä viikon loppuisin porukkaa enemmän mukaan kun torstaisin uusi maastoja ettimään.

----------


## Kyrdis

Mukavan näköinen lenkki ollunna. Se tahtoo aina vähän hiipua osallistujamäärät talvee kohti näissä kimppalenkeissä. Kyllö se siitö kunhan kelit kohdillaan niin porukkaakin riittää. 

Tällävkolla vois yrittää taas ennättää illasta mehtäilemään.

----------


## JPTH

Oisko torstai hyvä päivä vai joka päivä.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Tänää ajelijoit?

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Peikko

Maastoon on tarkoitus lähteä kohta retkeilemään. Lähden käärmelahden päästä kohti patakukkulaa. Varmaankin 77-tien puoleista reunaa itään päin ja takaisin harjujen etelä reunaa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pikkupoika

V...tu  3m ennen viimeisen jyrkänloppua pyörä pysähty. Ei aatana ees 2.5 kuukauden tauko. Per...le

.

----------


## Kyrdis

No harmi perklule, mutta ettei liian hyvö olo tule niin muista 17sekunttia  :Vink:

----------


## JPTH

On ne kovia ei kun alas ja uusiks.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

> No harmi perklule, mutta ettei liian hyvö olo tule niin muista 17sekunttia



Vaikee sitä on unohteekaan, vaikka oon koittana . 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Joo, ei kiivennyt Krampuskaan, kuin puoleenväliin.

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Hyvin loistaa pyörä.Kohta pitää varmaan liikennevalot laittaa rupee olemaan hirmu tungos kasurilassa.Huomenna vois käydä pyörän työntämässä ylös.

----------


## Kyrdis

Elehkee ajako sitä rinnettä ihan kivikolle, mieki halluun joskus yrittee kunhan saan jonkun vaihekamppeen hommattua

----------


## Peikko

Se mäki on liian kaukana käärmelahdesta. Ei jaksa kuin ajaa sinne. Pitää varmaan ottaa pyörä autoon ja mennä yrittämään 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pikkupoika

Kyllä sieltä Käärmeksestä on tullut siihen mäenjuurelle ihan ajamallajoku semmoinen paksureisinen kaveri ja vetässy sen mäen ylös ja lähtenyt takas Käärmekseen ja pois mennessä kolunnu vielä tuon tarinan ohikulkiessaan.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Piti se laittaa 29+ treksi tilaukseen kuitenkin, ainahan siihen saa nakamuran tarrat jos ei trekkinä kulje issoo kovvoo. Jäi vielä päivitysvarrookin.

----------


## pikkupoika

Kyllä se pyörä kulukoo sinun polekemana ihan pirun kovvoo. Onneksi olkoon jo näin etukäteen. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

> Piti se laittaa 29+ treksi tilaukseen kuitenkin, ainahan siihen saa nakamuran tarrat jos ei trekkinä kulje issoo kovvoo. Jäi vielä päivitysvarrookin.



Onneksi olkoon! Joko pyörä saapuu viikolla?

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Peikko

Katos. Mikä malli?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JPTH

Onnee kyrdis uudesta pelistä sillä pelillä nousee kasurila lentämällä.EI se mennyt vieläkään pieni horjahdus tähän loppu ei jäänyt paljosta

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Vielä piti kokeilla toisen kerran perään,ylänyppylä män mutta jäi jo vähän yli puolvälin.Vieläköhän kolmas kerta.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

> Katos. Mikä malli?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Trekin ysipistekasi stashe sieltä tulloo kuhan ennättää

----------


## JPTH

Män kolmas kerta kävelyks pyörän kans.Ol myös muitakin pyöräilijöitä.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Peikko

> Trekin ysipistekasi stashe sieltä tulloo kuhan ennättää



Tuo on kyllä mielenkiintoinen!
Joku edullisempi versio voisi olla mielenkiintoinen vaihtoehto miehelle jolle täysjoustossa on liikaa A) liikkuvia osia ja B) budjetin katto haraa täpäriä vastaan.

Markkinamiehet lupaa kuitenkin hieman peruspyörää enemmän ajamisen pehmeyttä(?) ja pito on varmasti renkaalla kohdallaan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pikkupoika

Minä oon käyny ajelee noilla halvemmilla Stacella joskus. On helvetin ketterä ja agressiivinen pyörä lyhyestä perästä johtuen. Lisäks rullailoo esteen yli melko näppärästi. Kyllä Kyrdikselle tulee niin rajulaite että hirvittää.

Ei suata ens suvena olla muita lähtijöitä Kallenkevyellä kuin Sammy! 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Olis Kuopiossa kaupan hyllyllä odottelemassa uudet renkaat. Jotkut Barbegazit...  

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Taitaa jäädä tänään ajelut. Huomenna voisi, jos ei vettä ropise kovasti.

----------


## Kyrdis

Juu ei ennätä tänään mutta huomenna vois vaikka vähä ropisee

----------


## Rankkis

Mie koitan kans hetkeks huomenna päästä

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Mie voin kans tulla huomenna, sato tai paisto. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Myö suatetaan vähäsen myöhästyä, kun pitää syyäkkii jottae.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Peikko

Moneltako ja mistä startti? Minne päin ajatte?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tirsintarsi

Viideltä Kumpusentien varrresta. Suunnasta ei tietoa mutta vauhti hidas.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Peikko

Okei. Ei ehdi siihen kyl millään omilla aikatauluilla...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## devon

Kiitos jälleen kaikille mukavasta lenkurasta ja niinhän sinne yksi uusikin osallistuja löytyi, hienoa!Ensi viikon lenkki jää ajamatta, kun työasiat ajaa lentokoneeseen nököttämään lenkin aikana.

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos lenkistä ei oikein onnistunut kuva ajaessa.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Kiitos kaikille oli taas mukavaa. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hälle

Ttu mää en osaa... Poistin viestini! 
Mutta kiitos hyvästä lenkistä. Tuli muutama uusi polkukin koluttua. Täytyy jatkossakin yrittää osallistua aikataulujen mukaan, vuorotyö kun haittaa harrastamista. Ensi viikolla Syötteellä, mutta katellaan syssymmällä.

----------


## Sammy

Nyt on jätesäkillinen renkaita  :Leveä hymy: 


Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

No niin, jos nuo yhtö kestäviä kuin hodagit niin kyllä sinä lokakuulle noilla pärjäät 😎

----------


## pikkupoika

Oisit pyytänyt kaupantekijäiseksi jonkun repun, hankala noita on kuskata tuossa jätesäkissä lenkillä mukana😉!

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Nyty rupes näyttää läskiltä.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Onpa upea 😎 ja onhan noi uudet renkaatkin näpsäkän näköiset

----------


## JPTH

Ei vaan pääse pikku mäki.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

> Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Siis näkevätkö minun silmäni oikein? Onko tuo pölyä mitä on tuossa kiekkojen pinnalla?

----------


## Kyrdis

Valolenkki ja samalla vastaan tulleen läskikuskin renkaita ihmetelty.

----------


## Sammy

Kyrdiksen kanssa syksyn ensimmäinen valopäälenkki. 
Pikkupoika: varastossa läski makasi viikon niin ehti kiekot pölyttyä  :Vink: 


Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Sammylla Answer samalla lailla kuin, Kyösti " Ski " Soinilla. Näkkyy kovat ajumiehet pitävän tollai. Skillä oli vain jyrkkäkulmanen stemmi väärinpäin, eli tanko lähti TODELLA alhaalta. Onko kädet tykännä?  BarbiNatseissa melko identtinen kuvio Hodaggien kanssa!  Jos jollain ylimääräset JumboJimekset 4,8, niin voisin ostaa?

----------


## Sammy

Oon tykännyt Answerista. Vähän piti säätää, että löytyi sopiva kulma. Nyt ei käy ranteisiin. 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Tänään lenkillä ajoi tuttu mies tutulla läskillä kiinni, mutta ennen en ole yhdessä nähnyt  :Vink: 
Tässä fiilistely kuva syksyiseltä polulta...


Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Onkos tuo miun ystävien likeltä. Niillä ollu nyt vaikeaa kun ihan tappeluks menny. Työhö voisitte antaa nuo läskipyöränne sinne jospa hyö rauhottus

----------


## Sammy

> Onkos tuo miun ystävien likeltä. Niillä ollu nyt vaikeaa kun ihan tappeluks menny. Työhö voisitte antaa nuo läskipyöränne sinne jospa hyö rauhottus



Sieltähän se...  

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Peikko

Kylläpä korpeaa olla kipeänä. 
Mitä mainioin sää pieneen retkiliikuntaan..

Mikä oli tuo Sammyn  tankovalo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sammy

Fenix BC30 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä pimeitä hommia.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

> Kyllä pimeitä hommia.



Tulit vastaan vähän ennen Kasurilaa...


Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Olitko kilpurilla.Kävin ekana hamulassa kurvailemas.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Konalla olin liikenteessä.

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Ostakaahna läskeilijät. Melkein ilmasia! Bud ja Lou https://www.xxl.fi/surly-lou-fatbike...104585_1_style

----------


## pikkupoika

Minusta tuossa jää vielä reilusti maksunpuolelle!

No on kyllä oikeasti halvat. Minun makso muistaakseni vuosi sitten 130€. On tarjonta renkuloissa kasvanut , niin hinnat tippuu.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Että semmoinen lenkki tänään! Tuli laskettua vähän liian läheltä juurakkoa,  takavaihtaja ei mahtuna. Vaihtaja paskana ja pakanpuoleiset pinnat paskana.

Tulin JPTH:n suosimalla potkupyöräilyllä kotia. On rankka laji, jalat hapoilla ja polvet kipeänä. Yllättävän hyvin pysy kehä kuosissaan, vaikka toisen puolen pinnoista yli puolet katki tai vääntyneet niin renkku ei hankannut runkoon. No Nallevasu on nyt hetken pajalla, mut palaa talven koittaessa taas poluille.  

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Nono, pääasia että ukko on ehjä  :Hymy:  Takavaihtajia ja pinnoja saa kaupasta.

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

No voe höh, nyt se on sisuuntuneena työnnättänä alamäkeen reikäpiänä nii heti sattuu. Huomenna vois yrittää lenkkiä, tosin pässivuoro alkaa mutta jospa se antais lenkin ajan olla rauhassa.

----------


## pikkupoika

Yritin etsiä sitä kadoksissa ollutta henkistäkanttia, mut se tais Saada vain isomman kolauksen.😉 Minä voin tulla huomenna tuolla paremmalla laitteella koittaa pysyskö mukana?  

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Minun pitää käydä kyllä huomenna autolla töissä, että jaksan tulla. Ja 19:15 pitää olla jo toisaalla, joten hirveän pitkään en pysty olemaan.

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

No nyt mestarilla ollut vauhti kohdallaan,mukavaa vaihtelua toi potkupyöräily.Huomenna mettään klö.17.00.

----------


## Rankkis

Mukana

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

> No nyt mestarilla ollut vauhti kohdallaan,mukavaa vaihtelua toi potkupyöräily.Huomenna mettään klö.17.00.



Vauhti oli kyllä kohillaan, mut ajolinja EI!!!

----------


## pikkupoika

Tuohan Kyrdis huomenna se uus kaunokainen, niin potkitaan renkaita. Minä terotin rälläkällä maastokenkien kärjen niin on hyvä potkia :Cool: . 

No ei vaines, hieno on. Onneksi olkoon ylpeälle omistajalle.

----------


## Kyrdis

Kiva lenkki oli, mutta eij oo lomailu ja syöminen tehnä hyvvee, vaikeeta oli, mutta siitä se lähtee. Pyörä iskuun ja kunnon kasvatukseen.

----------


## pikkupoika

Kiitos poijat!  Kevyttä oli ei kun rallattel mänemään ja naatiskel.

----------


## JPTH

Oli hyvä lenkki kiitos seurasta oli meteliä kun noustiin kasurilan mäkee ja kiitos myös kuvaajalle Sammyn hyvä tuttu.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Miksi ei ole kommista tullut ilmoitusta?

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Jussilla ei taida stravaa olla niin siks  :Hymy: . Ite hyydyin ekan näppylän kohdalla ja aloin syyttämään pyörää kun ei menny esteen (kasurilan mäen) yli lentämällä

----------


## Sammy

Minäkin olin Kasurilan päällä, mutta vähän eri kalustolla  :Leveä hymy:  

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Tuli viestiä, että kaikki olivat ajaneet helposti ylös  :Leveä hymy:  

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Ai perhana, ei yhtään kiemutelua. Pitänee alkaa harjoittelemaan...




> Tuli viestiä, että kaikki olivat ajaneet helposti ylös  
> 
> Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Mukavata oli ja onneks helposti ylöskii meni  :Vink:  

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Melkein pääs ylös.Kyl on kylmä ilma

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Olihan siellä Sammyn kurvailemas, käytiin vielä lopuks tarinas ei ollut lopussa enään kylmä.Kyl on jaljat loppu kiitos.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Vain elämää lenkki... Olipa mukavaa vaihteeksi olla ajelemassa. Kiitoksia JPTH:lle seurasta.

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Kävin tuolla jalkojen raiskaajalla kääntymässä Käärmeksestä.  Tuolla kun tulee Tarinan läpi kotia niin tietää ja tuntee polkeneensa!😉



Paljon oli jälkiä. Mennessä seurailin läski pariskunnan jälkiä, olivat kai olleet parisuhde läskeilemässä.  Käärmeksestä takaspäin seurailin varmaan JPTH:n jälkiä. Jalon porukan näin useampaan otteeseen. Ja valtavasti kapearenkaisiin jälkiä, hienoa että joku uhmaa vielä tasapainoa ja uskaltautuu sellaisilla tuonne metsään.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Myö kurvailtu ihan peräkkäin,multa vaan ei jäänyt jälkiä olleskaan ajelin niin kovasti että väkisin nous vähän ilmaan.Kävin tutustumassa käärmeen uuteen asfalttiin,kyl ol mukava ajaa uutta pintaa,ol tarkotus käydä maaningalla mutta eturenkaasta rupes ilma häviimään.Ei vielä maaningalle ole uutta pintaa varmaan ens viikolla laittavat.Tul myös sammyn porukka vastaan jalka pelissä ja jalon porukka hieno keli ol.

----------


## Kyrdis

Elähä raiskaa sitä Salsaa, tiedä vaikka alkaa tuo trekki tympimään ja pitää saada tutumpaa kampetta jalkojen välliin. 
Päivystystyöt ja pyhätyönä omakotitalon putkitusta nii tiijä mitä sitä tässä innostuu hankkimaan

----------


## JPTH

Joko sait trekin kuntoon.

----------


## Kyrdis

> Joko sait trekin kuntoon.



Kyllä se kävi pajalla, en oo ennättänä vielä testaamaan muuttuko suuntaan tahi toiseen.

----------


## JPTH

Nyty se on valloitettu jos vaan pystyy hyväksyyn oli alhaalta kaivettu koko rinteen poikki oja noin 10-20 metriä aloitus.Noin aika selvii kun kattoo kotona sportitsta.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Onnee NitroMestarille!!! On se kova, on. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Aika ol 6min18sekua.Tirsitarsin aika tosi kova ei siihen pääse.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Onse kova. Oikeesti! Ja Joose ollu kanssa ihan älytön.

Eij oo mulla läskin häviämisen jälkeen kyllä onnistumisen tunteita tullu pyörälenkillä. Ttu Saatana.  Kotimatkalla siivusin ksurilan mäkeä ja työntöhommiks meni TAAS. Ei ollenkaan mistään kotoisin. 

Kun sais läskin kiipeämiskyvyn ( tai oppis ajamaan) ja 29+ ominaisuudet alamäkeen nii oishan se Kiva!

----------


## JPTH

Sieltä se tulee kun jaksaa koluta ees taas. Itte tais hinkuttaa noin kuukauden päivät.

----------


## JPTH

Miten joko Trek toimii vai vieläkö temppuilee.

----------


## Kyrdis

Kyllä se toimii nyt niinku pitää. Hiano laitos, satula ei istu ahterille muuten ihajepa

----------


## JPTH

Sehän pitää sinun tilata kiinan kivireki.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Autosta ohi ajettaessa kateltiin, että tuttu miäs sinkuttaa mänemään... Yritin vähän vilkutellakin mutta liekkö tuo huomannu. 

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Oisko huomenna lenkkiä, jos pikkupojalla ei vielä karhunvassu kunnossa niin vois lähteä ritsillä kannustushengessä. 

Oisko lähtijöitä 1700 ja valot rupeaa kohta olemaan tarpeen.

----------


## pikkupoika

Ei oo Nallevassu vielä kunnossa.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

P..klo näitä puhe-elimiä. On ollu elämä semmosta haipakkoo, etten oo kerennä ees osia tilata. Pitäs vissiin ruveta syventymään siihenkin. Joten minä voin tulla taas naattimaan tuolla Yks vaihe masokisti laitteella.   

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Koitan päästä myös

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Tottakai ajelut.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Mie öerun kun en ensinnäkään jaksa työmatkojen päälle ja saapaskaupoille

----------


## tirsintarsi

Tiältä ollaan tulossa kahden voimin.

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos lenkistä porukalle.Kyllä ol tarinassa pimeetä kun porukat hävis,menittäkö pikkupoika rankkis sinne shellin suuntaan vai kuis se.Minä huusin kurkkusuorana mestareita ei vaan kuulunut,käytiin vielä alhaalta kattomassa ei näkynyt.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Juu, kiitosta vuan itse kullekin. Siellä myö JPTH:n kanssa pyörittiin Tarinaa ympäri teitä ehtimässä, kunnes rankkis vastasi viestiin, että on jo melkein kotona menossa. Tulipahan ylimääräinen mäen puolikas noustua  :Hymy:

----------


## pikkupoika

Tahkon 60km yöpyöräilyn 4. , Syöte Mtb 120km  FatBike 6. Kyllä on kovataso torstain HITAALLA lenkillä kun noilla meriteillä ei pysy porukassa mukana. Minun pittää varmaan ens viikolla perustaa oma lenkkiryhmä, SUPERHITAAT. Pääsy vaatimuksena porukkaan rollaattori. 

No joo myö kurvattiin sinne Shellin suuntaa kun sinä sanoit siltä Kumpuselta lähtiessä jotta shellin kautta. No tielle tullessa käännyttiin takas Tarinan päälle kun ei teitä näkynä Shellin suunnassa, no ettehän työ ennee ollu sillä Tarinan piällä. Yritettiin kyllä huuvella siitä polokuin risteyksestä jotta mihin suuntaan, mut en minä kuuro ainakaan kuullu vastausta enkä nähnä valoja missää. Sulla ois pitänä nyt olla se Stropo päällä. Mut mukava lenkki, Kiitos kaikille seurasta.

----------


## Rankkis

Juuh mietinkii tossa et minkähänlaista vauhtia sitä ajatte keskiviikkosin sit ku tämä se hidas. Kiitokset vaan taas. 

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Jokohan on asfaltti laitettu maaningalle asti.

----------


## Sammy

> Jokohan on asfaltti laitettu maaningalle asti.



Ei vielä kokonaan. Käärmelahdesta Maaningan suuntaan on. 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Sitähän voisi käydä sunnuntaina tarkastamas uuden pyörätien. Oisko muita lähdössä mennessä pyörätietä ja pois tullessa metän kautta pois.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## devon

Äijät ovat vetäneet lenkin lopun niin kovaa, että muistelevat koko lenkkiä nopeana, minun mieleen kun jäi vain leppoisaa sutkuttelua pusikoissa + yksi Mäki. Lamppuja pitää jo pakata enemmän mukaan, niin ei tule niin orpo olo...

Voisihan tuota leikkiä mehiläispesää (=läski asfaltilla), jos ette tappotahtia vedä ja kunto kestää.

----------


## pikkupoika

Minä voisin lähteä myös sunnuntai aamunatippumaan taas porukasta, jos lähettä aamusta tarpeeks aikuseen. Minun pitäs olla takas kotia 12.20. Pittää huomenna soitella Norjaan jotta miten pitäs tankata , jotta pysyy porukassa.

----------


## Kyrdis

Turha käydä enää siilin kyliltä huulirasvaa ehtimässä, mie hamstrasin kaikki, ens kesänä geelin sijasta pureskelen huulirasva tuubia

----------


## Sammy

Minä kokeilin tänään persrasvan tilalle laittaa huulirasvaa. Toimii  :Vink: 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Minä kokeilin tänään persrasvan tilalle laittaa huulirasvaa. Toimii 
> 
> Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



No varmasti on ollut sähäkät ajot...  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kylläpä rupesitta nauttiin,kyl seuraavan kerran pyörät kulkee.Mites se sunnuntai onko liian pitkä matka jos käy maaningalla pyörähtää pyörätietä pitkin ja pois tulles kahveet kinnulanlahti.Sit osittain myös polkuja jos löytyy.Kuis aika klo.8.00 vai klo.9.00 vai lyhempi matka sillein että kaikki jaskaa ja kerkii kotio.KAIKKI KÄY. HUULIRASVAT MUKAAN NIIN JAKSAA.

----------


## JPTH

Huomen meinasin lähtee klo.8.18 mauningan suuntaan lujan risteys.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Minäpä tuun sun perään 8.19. Yritän päästä ennen Muaninkata sun ohi.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Liukasta on...

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Kevyt maantielenkki

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Vaikuttaa hyvältä lenkiltä  :Vink: 

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

> Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Haha laatupeli

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Peikko

Vanhan sanon mukaan "reisi lepää putkella" mutta kyllä se vähän harmittaa kun satulaa ei ole lainkaan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sammy

> Vanhan sanon mukaan "reisi lepää putkella" mutta kyllä se vähän harmittaa kun satulaa ei ole lainkaan 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Joo, putki voi olla vähän hankala jos ei edes huulirasvaa oo mukana.  :Vink: 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## devon

On ne taas osanneet....

----------


## pikkupoika

Sunnuntain kevyt, uuteen pyörätiehen tutustuminen. No olihan se taas melkoista romurallia. Kyllä teidän veljesten mukkaan kun lähtöö ikinä ei tiiä minne joutuu. Takavaihtajia,  pyörät ylösalasin, satulat kappaleena ja JPTH lopetti vielä lenkin kaatumalla  asfaltille 25 vauhdista kylelleen/ polvilleen. Toivottavasti mies jäi ehjäks!!! Ihan oikeesti poijat nyt SUPER HIDASTA. Rollaattorilla pyssyy helpommin  pystyssä, kuin tollasilla maastopyörillä.

No kiitos nyt kuitenkin taas lenkistä ja seurasta.



Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

No kylläpä oli kevytlenkki.Siihen asti kun päästiin mettään Pikkupoika löysi mukavia mäkiä sit piti kiinan kuitu hajota pahoittelut että jäi mettälenkki lyhyeksi,jokohan rupeis uskoon että kiina kuitu ei kestä,vielä on yksi uusi.Hyvin ol huulirasvat hanurissa ei tuntunut putki ollenkaan.Sit piti lopussa vielä mennä kaatuun asfaltille,pitää varmaan opetella ajamaan kolmipyöräisellä että pysyy pystyssä,polvi ruvella ja selkään vähän kolottaa sen näkee aamulla miten paikat kipeet.On se Tirsintarsi uskomaton polkeen mäkiä ja ilman lukkopolkimia.KIITOS LENKURASTA JA KIITOS PIKKUPOIKA MUNKKI KAHVEESTA.

----------


## JPTH

Vielä kiina kuitu.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Ei mies usko, ei!!! Siivoo nyt hyvä mies tuo autotallissa ei pysty kahtoo, on SIISTIMPI kuin meidän olohuone.👌

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Ei voi siivota kun ei oo mitä siivota.Lämmintä ol tallissa 21 astetta just tarken valkoon vaihtoo satula.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

😜

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä joutu lopus käveleen 15metriä.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Tultiin tänään alas tuolta cyclolla...

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

> Tultiin tänään alas tuolta cyclolla...
> 
> Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Perin smuuthia kyytiä oli. No ens kesänä maantiekonkelilla sama kokeiltava 😎

----------


## Peikko

Onto tänään ketään lähdössä ajamaan? Ajattelin lähteä käärmelahdesta kohta puoliin kohti siiliä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kyrdis

Eipä ennättänä tänäänkään messälle. Mut huomenna klo 16.50 maita lähtö vakiopaikoilta. Be there or be squirrel

----------


## Peikko

Eipä ennätä tuohon millään...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kyrdis

> Eipä ennätä tuohon millään...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sie ajat semmosta kyytiä ettö hyvin ennätät, ainakin vastaanpäin kurvailemaan.

----------


## Peikko

Lähden sinne päin ajeleen kun selviän. Katsotaan jos reitit törmää


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Peikko

Eipä osunut kohdalleen. Ei kyl kaukaa ole menty toisiamme ohi mutta kun ei niin ei. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos lenkura seurasta oli tosi kevyt torstai.Oli hienoja uusia polkuja.

----------


## pikkupoika

Kiitos Herroille lenkurasta. Ajaminen tuntui tänään pitkästä aikoo taas mukavalle. On mies ollu Syötteen jälkeen syvissä vesissä, mut sieltä se alakaa taas valo pilkistellä. Kuka tietää niin saatan vielä ens suvena osallistua johokin kylätapahtumaan, vastoin lääkärin määräystä/ toivetta. :Hymy: 





> Lähden sinne päin ajeleen kun selviän. Katsotaan jos reitit törmää
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Peikko kestinnä Kiinalaisia vieraita, kun joutuu oottelemaan lenkille lähtiessä jotta selviää!!!

----------


## Sammy

Perjantain lenkki heitetty. Kyrdis oli kanssa hikilenkillä. Muuten oli aika hiljaista.


Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Tänään oli porukkaa liikenteessä. Tuli vastaan niin tuttuja kuin tuntemattomiakin. Välillä taisi räntääkin ripeksiä. 


Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Ens kesälle reeniä! 
Yksivaihde + vararengas perässä = silkkaa nautintoa. 

Ainut valo mikä matkassa pimeni niin jäi pururata ajeluksi, ei ois kyllä pitemmälle viittinytkään. 

Ps  rengas siellä kokoontumispaikan hoodeilla, käykeehän antamassa kyytiä

----------


## tirsintarsi

Oooooooh, tuotahan pitää käydä testaamassa melkein heti.

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Pojat Hei!  Eikö teillä oo ihan oikeesti muuta tekemistä! Nyt on lauantai ilta.😉

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Joko ol lunta poluilla.mites tasottu renkaalla.Onko kuin raskas vetää.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

> Ens kesälle reeniä! 
> Yksivaihde + vararengas perässä = silkkaa nautintoa.



Eipä tarvii Pikkupojan kanssa lumikengillä availla polkuja talvella. Kyrdis hoitaa.  :Leveä hymy:  

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

> Eipä tarvii Pikkupojan kanssa lumikengillä availla polkuja talvella. Kyrdis hoitaa.  
> 
> Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ei noilla miun vermeillä asiaa talvella muuta kuin rainerille. 

JPTHlle, käy kokkeiloo nii siitö se raskaus selviää

----------


## pikkupoika

Purin tuossa NalleWasun ihan osiksi, jos pääsis jo tällä viikolla kasaamaan sen. Kaikki osat on kotona. Mut tuota tänään ihmettelin kun otin kammet irti, niin eturatas on ihan haukannokalle kulunut! Siis Rotorin ratas vajaan 2v. ollut, ei voi ymmärtää? Pitäs olla ajumiesten ratas ja meikä tällänen narujalka, varmaan Siilin heikkojalakasin ja Ratas ihan loppu? Onneks on orkis Sraminratas tallessa, pitää ajella hetki nyt sillä pyöreällä ja miettiä millä ens suvena? No nyt ainakin tiiän miks se rutisee ja ketju on tietysti mennyttä kalua kans. 

Pikkasen eppäilyttää jotta Sammy tai JPTH on lainaana tuota pyöree omin lupineen yön pimmeimmpinä tunteina, se ainakin selittäs tuon rattaan kunnon!!!

Kävin tuolla Kivireellä kääntymässä päivällä Käärmeksessä ei tullu vastaan tuttuja eikä tuntemattomia, ihan sai yksikseen höylätä. Kallen vauhdinhillitsijäkin oli seuraa vailla Kumpusentien kokoontumispaikalla.

Ens sunnuntaina jos Jumala suo ja ei sada, niin Siilin LösöPyöräilijäin Nitrojaos lähtee vielä kerran tälle suvelle kiertää Tahkon 60km lenkuran. Mukaan toivotaan mahdollisimman pitkääletkaa, niin että perä ei näe missä keula menee. Vauhti hitaimman osallistujan mukaan, eli kaikki mukaan. Makkarat ja lohet voidaan matkalla paistella kans laavullla/kodalla, jos osallistujat niin haluaa. Sitovat ilmot launtaihin mennesä, muuten ajan yksin itseni kanssa.

----------


## Kyrdis

Nyt pitää ikävä kyllä välistä, työt haittaa tahkoamista. Mutta hyvvee reissua.

----------


## Peikko

Joo. Ei pääse Tahkolle. Ei taida taaskaan "selvitä" ajoissa...  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä on hieno laite. Hyvää mäki reeniä ei paina mitään.Loistava tuote ei kun patentti hakuun Kyrdis.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Kiännä Jussi se naru yläpuolelle niin ei katkea, se ryystää nyt sulla maahan ja kuluu puhki kun työ ulkoilutatta sitä niin ahkerasti . Nyt se Vapari vasta kyytiä saakin. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Lenkin aluks 3mäkee ja lopuks 3mäkee ess taas.Olipa hyvä mäki reeni.Vapari vetelee viimesiä.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Ei tollo ällynnyt että nyöri ol alaspäin,nyty muistaa seuraavan kerran tai sit ei.

----------


## Kyrdis

Tein uuden kiinnitysprototyypin. Kärsii muovipyöräilijöidenkin ja hifisatulamaakareiden kiinnitellä.

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä sitä tullee pyöräilylle hintaa kun on valko kokoajan p..kana.Varmaan ois jo kannattanut ostaa jo uusi mankeli,mukavahan näitä on rassata.Taitaa olla muillakin tuota rassaamista.Pikkupoijalla on fiude kohta uudessa kunnossa kunhan on vermeet vaihtanut,on sit mukava hurjastella.

----------


## pikkupoika

Tiiä sitten raskiiko sillä ajjoo, kun kasassa. Jos jatkas kivireellä, sillä paljon, siis PALJON halvempi harrastoo.  Ja kuntokin kasvaa sillä paremmin. Ainut niin siinä ei oo sitä menemisen tuntua. Eli vaikuttaa psyykkeeseen negatiivisesti tai jotain.😩 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Nyty löyty painoo.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Onse Hurja, Hyvästi treenietu. Ellei isompaa rengasta ja salassa pidä sen sitten. 

Tänään kastu sisäisesti että ulkoisesti

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä oli hieno talvikeli.Nyty on polut tampattu ei kun kurvaileen.Kiitos nitroille.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Kyllä mie sit ku kasvan isoks nii en kyllä lähd vapaaehtoisesti tuonne ulos pimeeseen ja kylmääm. Sillon nautiskellaan ja katsotaan yle dokumenttia ja juodaan muistia pois lasi kerrallaan. Toi on kippeetä tuo teidän touhu.

----------


## pikkupoika

Iso Kiitos JPTH:lle lenkki- ja rupatteluseurasta. Oli mukava puhua vanhojenmiesten vaihdevuosi vaivoista. 

Minä ihmettelin alkulenkin kun ei meikä meinoo pysyä ees Nitromestarin mukana, aattelin jotta kyllä on renkastreeni tehny tehtävänsä. Mut sitten huomasin jotta takakumeksessa on Devonmaiset paineet, no olihan tuolla 0,2bar. Piruikseen oli raskas ajella. Keli oli hyvin talvinen. Lumi narsku renkaan alla ja klossit ei meinannu mennä kiinni.

----------


## JPTH

On se hurja cyglolla kasurilan mäkee ajelee edes takasin.ON SE HURJA.Sen renkaan voisi viedä sinne kasurilaan voisi siellä tehdä mäkireenit.  



> Onse Hurja, Hyvästi treenietu. Ellei isompaa rengasta ja salassa pidä sen sitten. 
> 
> Tänään kastu sisäisesti että ulkoisesti

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Kyllä oli hieno talvikeli.Nyty on polut tampattu ei kun kurvaileen.Kiitos nitroille.



Jaa, ne oli jommankumman teidän jäljet sitten, kun kävin renklaa ihmettelemässä ja satulankorkeutta testailemassa.

Oliskos huomenna liikkujia?

----------


## Peikko

Pitää hakea jo suffelia kun alkaa paleltaa muuten..

----------


## Sammy

> Kyllä oli hieno talvikeli.Nyty on polut tampattu ei kun kurvaileen.Kiitos nitroille.
> 
> Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Työhommissa niin ei pääse ensilumenpolkuja testaamaan, jos ei nyt vielä torstaina oo lunta jäljellä. 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Tänään 1700 kumpusen tien varrelta maastolenkkiä kaperenkaisimmille kovakasvoille. Katsotaan kuinka paljon osanottajia saapuu ja mahtuuko samaan letkaan ne "läskipyöräilijät" vai annetaanko niiden lyllertää keskenään hassunnäköisillä harrastusvermeillään. Parempi kun niihin ei sotkeudu.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Juu, pitänee tulla. Illan arvonta on nyt sitten lähteekö tosipyörällä ajamaan vai hassulla harrastevälineellä lyllertämään...

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Minä oon tulossa. Lähen kohta. Ja läskillä  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos porukalle kosteesta kevyestä lenkurasta.Kyllä ol kaikki vaatteet märkiä paitsi sukat ol kuivat.

----------


## pikkupoika

Tack pojkarna!

----------


## JPTH

Nyty on ramit hienosti toimi ainakin vielä.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

👍

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kävikö pikkupoika tahkon kiertämäs vai olitko sateen suojassa sisällä.

----------


## masukki

Ajattelin jo ettei jaksanu eilen kotiin polkea uusilla välityksillä kun ei tänään näkynyt miestä. 😇

----------


## JPTH

Piti käydä maailmalla välistä työmatkalla.Huomenna taas oma paikka,mutta ei jaksa sotkee pyörällä voimat on kajonneet jos niitä on ollutkaan.

----------


## pikkupoika

En käynyt. Perhe järjesti ohjelmaa sen verran etten päässyt kuin pikkulenkille sunnuntai illan tihkusateessa. Eikä oo kerennyt nyt viikollakaan. Pitäs ostoo jostain lisä tuntiloita kelloon, niin riittäs aika. Miltä yhen eturattan järjestelmä tuntuu?

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

> En käynyt. Perhe järjesti ohjelmaa sen verran etten päässyt kuin pikkulenkille sunnuntai illan tihkusateessa. Eikä oo kerennyt nyt viikollakaan. Pitäs ostoo jostain lisä tuntiloita kelloon, niin riittäs aika. Miltä yhen eturattan järjestelmä tuntuu?
> 
> Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



No hyvä. Minun piti ilmoittautua matkaan mutta unohdin koko ajatuksen...

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

32eturatas maantiellä hyvä,mehäs joutuu mäkiä nyt polkeen aikasemmin män vapaalla.Hyvältä vaikuttaa.

----------


## Kyrdis

Huomenna jos ennättää nii kokheillaa kampia pyörittää.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Edit: Niin oli rauhallinen lenkki, ettei edes tekstiä ehtinyt lisätä... Uutta Maaningan kevyenliikenteenväylää taas testailtiin...

Polvitaipeet on kivasti tulessa, eikä jalkoja oikein kärsi taivuttaa koukkuun. Saa nähdä mennäänkö pyörätuolilla huomenna töihin. Kiitos kavereille työntöavusta ja taas ikimuistoisesta reissusta...

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä oli loistava lenkura näitä lisää.Suunnistaja mestari Kyrdis suunnisti loistavasti.Paljonko myö kurvailtiin oma GPS näytti mitä sattuun.KIITOS PORUKALLE

----------


## tirsintarsi

Mulla näytti noin 25 km, vaikka olisihan sitä pitänyt enemmän tulla, jos Afrikkaa myöten luuhattiin...

----------


## pikkupoika

Venyttele Tirsintarsin nitä jalkojs hyvin, voip muuten olla pitkä aikanen kipiä. Näytti hullulta kun jätkä pyörittää satoja metriä putkeen jollain 160 kadensilla, suurin osa tästä porukasta ei pysty pyörittää ees noin   nopeesti. Kiitti itelles oli kiva työntää sua, tuli hyvä jalka treeni. Oli mukavaa settiä tänään, näytti mastot nyt erilaiselta kun silloin kun Kyrdiksen kaa ajettiin viime talvena tuolla.

Mulla tuli JPTH 33km, sulla varmaan 35km kun asut siellä kaakana!

----------


## Rankkis

Ei mikää hirveen huono keli ulkonna!

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Oli kyllä hyvä keli ajella. Oli siellä muutkin ajelleet jäljistä päätellen.

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Hieno keli.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Uusien kampien testilenkki  :Leveä hymy: 


Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Joko on monet kammet männy.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Kahdet Nextit meni. Nyt tuli eri malli samalta valmistajalta. Jospa nyt kestäisi.

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Vielä taitaa takuuseen mennä.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

> Vielä taitaa takuuseen mennä.
> 
> Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Jep.

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä tulee tasasta jälkee tosi hyvin kulkee.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Nitro on lähtenyt taas palelluttamaan itseään. On se kova, on.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

2tunnin lenkki tul ajeltua.Kyllä ol aika kuiva ilma varpaat ja sormet jäässä muuten hiki tul.

----------


## pikkupoika

Minä kävin altaassa vetelee tunnin lenkin, ol lämmintä varsinkin saunassa polttel oikein sormia ja varpaita. Märkää tosin ol kastu vallan perusteellisesti ja miinuksena nyt tulee taas vuorokauden kestävä allerginennuha, ei tykkää kloorista ei. No mut siedätyksellä mennään, eli altistusta vaan tasasin väliajoin päälle niin kyllä se joskus tottuu tai sitten ei.

Pitänee minunkin käydä joku ilta kokeilee tuota renkaan vetoa, ei ole vielä tullu testattua. Tässähän tippuu kohta kehityksen kelkasta. Komiat kammet Sammylla, toivottavasti nyt kestää.

----------


## JPTH

Sinähän voit torstain porukkalenkillä ottaa renkaan vetoon.Käydään vaikka sama lenkki kun viimeks,ei tarvii niin monta kertaa vetää kun kerralla vähän pitemmän lenkin. :Cool:

----------


## pikkupoika

Joo tuo sopii hyvin. Pitänee laittaa sähköLäskin akut latautuu, niin saa renkas elämänsä kyydit. :Hymy:

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos lenkurasta.Kyllä on omalta osalta talvipyöräily tosi vaikeeta,pitää varmaan hommata lisä happipullot.Ei kyllä pysy yhtään porukan mukana.Pitäskö vaihtaa kokonaan toinen laji tai rupeisko sohvaperunaks.

----------


## pikkupoika

Heität ne kolme päällimmäistä takki hevon kuuseen ja jätät vain ne kaksi alimmaista päälle niin se happi alkaa kiertämään. Jos ei näillä ohjeilla toimi, niin voit tarkentavia pukeutumis neuvoja kysellä Kyrdikselle!  Sen teepaidoilla nimittäin happi kulkee.

Kiitos illan lenkistä. Oli omalta kohdalta ihan mitään sanomaton lenkki. Alakaa pikkuhilojoo  tympiä tapella tuon pyörän kaa .

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Kiitokset hyvä oli!

----------


## Rankkis

Missäs uran tekijät on ku ei kapee renkaisella minnekkää pääse!!

----------


## Sammy

Vielä töissä  Illalla rupee olemaan tampattu Kiärmeslahdesta päin.

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Siellähän tuo kuvien perusteella on polkua tamppaamassa  :Vink:  Toiset, kun joutuu välillä töissäkin käymään, niin ei tuosta aamuauringosta hankien keskellä pääse nauttimaan... Ehkäpä huomenna sitten, jos ei kerkeä pois sulamaan. 

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kausi maksut jääneet maksamatta.Illasta lähtee siilistä päin.Rankkis pyöräkauppaan väärä pyörä.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## devon

Metsään mieli tekisi, mutta kantapäät nuijii akan nurin. Mitähän minä nyt tein väärin...

----------


## Rankkis

Eipä sitä jaksanna pitkää ajella ku eilen niih rankka "kevyt" lenkki oli. Tampatkaaha joku ura ni pystyy vähä käydä sit ajelee.  :Vink:

----------


## JPTH

Kohta pitää lähtee tamppariks.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Asfaltti paanaa tulee.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

> Asfaltti paanaa tulee.
> 
> Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Noh nythä hyvää baanaa tulee!!

----------


## Sammy

Joko JPTH tänne perille asti avasit polut?  :Leveä hymy:  

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kohta hamulassa

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Ei menny kun pari tuntia hamulaan.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Nyt on kunnon talvikeli.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Hyvän uran oli JPTH poluille tehty.

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Nyt pääsee kapee renkaiset hurjastelee poluilla.Oli porukkaa tamppaamas.Tirsintarsi ja Pikkupoika.

----------


## pikkupoika

Minä ajattelin lähteä hankeen tarpomaan, mut JPTH oli tehnyt mehtään valtatie! 



Taidan liisata JPTH:n Elykeskukselle tiemestariks talven ajaksi, polut paremmassa kunnossa kuin valtatiet. 

Oli siellä Kyrdis ja Pekka myös.

JPTH Kyrdiksellä on maastorenkas kotona, leikataan siitä se alaosa pois. Siinä on huomattavasti vähemmän rautaa sisällä kuin tuossa katurenkaassa.  

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Olipahan erilainen kokemus taasen, crossiradalla piti kääntymässä kävästä. Paineita saa vielä säädellä mutta alkoi se jo paluumatkalla hiukan sujumaan kun oppi laittamaan enemmän painoa keulalle. Karheempi kuvioosempi rengas ois Pop mutta kyllä tuollakin pärjää. Läskit on heikoille piste. ( Ei harmita läskittömyys) 😫

----------


## JPTH

Katurengas on hyvä kun se on jäykkä,onko siinä maastokiekossa miten jäykkä runko.

----------


## Kyrdis

Se on miulla pihassa peräkärryn kuppeessa, senkun hakkoo jos haluaa askarrella. Itte ei kerkiä vähään aikaan kun vailla mitä, varmasti tarpeeksi jäykkä sekkii gumes

----------


## Sammy

Menipä ilta kaupoilla. Ei ehtinyt avaamaan polkuja. Pikkupojan kehumat hanskat ostin kun halvalla sain.


Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Mulla himppa eri malli,  mut hyvät on kyllä ollu. Ja sika kalliit. Toimii pakkasella ja vesisateessa, kun muistaa rasvaa. 

 

Usko jotta tuo sinunkin malli toimii. XXL myy noita aina keväisin noin puoleen hintaan, kantsii kytätä jos joku tarvii hyvää ja kestävää tumppua. Ostin meidän nuoremmalle neidille viime keväänä XXL:stä samanmoiset kun se laskettelee.  Maksoivat 40% noihin minun tumppuihin verrattuna.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Meinasin ensin tuota lobsteria, mutta edelliset Bontragerit olivat jo. Kokeillaan nyt sormikasmallia. 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Ei ollu ryysistä cx kisoissa mutta olipahan hapokasta, onneks alle 50min kesti. Vähän erilaisella sykkeellä kuin torstain lenkit tai pitkän matkan maastoajelut.

----------


## Sammy

Hieman erilaista ryttyyttämistähän se cyclocross on. Onpahan nyt sitäkin kokeiltu. Varmaan jatkossakin tulee kokeiltua. Kiitoksia Kyrdikselle. 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Peikko

Hyvin kulki veljillä pyörä! 
Hapokasta näytti olevan, 
mutta oli kyllä naama hymyssä. 
Että noinkohan oli vielä kaikki pelissä?  :Vink:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kyrdis

Nyt ois vetorengas v1.1  redi, heitäm tuon sinne samaan paikkaan. Vielö kun hommataan se voimannostovyö ja siihen lenkki nii johan tuloo hyvä.

----------


## JPTH

Nyt on aura.Sehän pitää kokeilla seuraavan kerran kun käy.On se mestari rakenteleen.HYVIÄ ISÄNPÄIVIÄ JOKA SUUNTAAN JA MYÖS MUITA PÄIVIÄ.

----------


## JPTH

Nyty on kokeiltu uusi renkula,liekkö valkossa ollut jarrut päällä vai kuskilla ei oikein kulkenut.On se jonkun verran leveempl ja nappulat varmaan pitäs sahat pois,poluille liian levee.

----------


## Kyrdis

Jalkoihin enemmän voimaa tai sitten rälläkkää laulamaan ja kaventelemaan rengasta.

----------


## Kyrdis

Nyt on renkaanvaihtopaikalla vyö niin ei säry satulatolpat tai rungot, napsahtaa selkäranka vaan kun rengas karaan tarttuu.

----------


## pikkupoika

Pitihän se minunkin koittoo, kun isopojatkin!



Kävin Hamulassa tuon kaa.  Eiköhän ne ollunna tään talven lenkit siinä!  

No ei vaines, hieno treeni muoto.  Pittää ottoo pysyvästi ohjelmaan. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

On se hurja.Eikös ollutkin kevyt renkula.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Ei vyötä kelvannut laittaa, mukavasti aina kun kalkahti kiinni nii vyötärön seudulla nykäsee

----------


## pikkupoika

Aika hyvinhän tuo kulukoo. On kun ajas loivaan ylämäkeen koko ajan.

Satulaputki natis aika mukavasti kun renkas lenteli sinne tänne kannokossa. Ois jätkä varmaan katkennu jos ois ollu vyö! 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Peikko

29er kuski kiittää polkujen rengasauraajia. Siilin päässä alkaa olla hyvä!  

Kävisikö joku Käärmelahteen asti vetämässä uraa..?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pikkupoika

Ei meijän kunto riitä sinne asti, mut siinähän ne renkaat on Kumpusentien varressa oisit vetänä kotiin päin mennessä. Molemmat kun oisit laittana perätysten niin ois tullu huippu polut!😀

Jos myö jouvutaan vetelee ne teijänkin polut, niin pittää olla evvääks ainakin paistettua makkaraa ja Sammyn tekemää tuoretta ruisleipee.  Nuo kun tarjootta nin kyllä myö pietään ne teijänkin polut auki.  

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Kuhan joutaisi ees ajamaan niitä polkuja. Työnantaja pitää sen verran kiireisenä. No jospa loppuviikosta ennen kuin lumet sulaa. 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Peikko

Joo. Kohta ei liika lumi vaivaa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sammy

Kalamiehet kerto, että Shimano olis jo herennyt toimimasta  

Ja nyt on Peikolle Hamulaan asti polku auki. Meni melkein yötöiksi.


Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos lenkura seurasta oli raskas keli.

----------


## Rankkis

Märkäää oli kyllä!

----------


## Kyrdis

Kotona sisällä oli paljon mukavampaa. Kiva että ollu märkee

----------


## Rankkis

Tuski on ollu mukavempaa. Hanskat vaa vähä kastu

----------


## pikkupoika

Kiitos seurasta, hyvä lentokel ol! Kyrdis käynyt Ritcheyllä ja renkulalla naapuri kaupunkissa asti. Peikon ei tarvii olla huolissaan etteikö polut ois talvella auki, näyttää että nämä huimat kun innostuu niin ne aukoo vielä Viitasaarella asti noita latuja. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Huomenna ei ehdi lenkille, pahoittelut.

----------


## Rankkis

Onko tänää kukaa menossa tonne vesisateesee?

----------


## pikkupoika

Ei viitti lähtee kastuu. Eli kiitos ei ja anteeks.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Ei kait siellä sada vettä.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

En tiiä. Kävin päivällä altaassa, siellä ol ainakin pirun märkee! 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Lunta sataa. Mie Oon 17.07 paikanpiällä. Pii tere!

----------


## JPTH

Menossa loisto keli on.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Talvinen lenkki oli viimeisen päälle, lunta tuli ja pakkanen pureskeli

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä oli hieno talvikeli.Kiitokset seurasta.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Oli kyllä taas. Kiitokset

----------


## JPTH

Kohta lähtee auramies poluille.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

9 jälkeen lähden vastaan. 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Nyty on lunta menee tamppari hommiks.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Hamulassa hieno keli.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Raskasta  

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Tähän asti riitti valkon polttoaine,tästä takasin.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Peikko

Eipä ole sitten tavallisilla pyörillä ole poluille mitään asiaa..taidan laittaa metsäsukset jalkaan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kyrdis

Kävin autolla auraamassa 10m pägkän auki  :Hymy:

----------


## Sammy

Paikoitellen on paljonkin lunta  Kävin tuossa missä JPTH kävi, niin siinä tiellä kääntymässä. 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Nyty kotona 3,5h män.Myös män vanhuksesta mehut .Kyl ol lunta.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Pitäisi vissiin käydä lumikengät hakemassa ja tampata niillä polkuja auki.

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Peikko

Hiljaista on. Ei ainakaan 29er miehiä jonossa tuu vastaan...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tirsintarsi

Myö käytiin pikku pätkä kävellen. Hyvin oli polut jo tampattu. Paria monttu ja mutka kohtaa parannettiin. Kattoo jos jaksaa illemmalla käydä pyörällä tarkastamassa tilanteen uudestaan...

----------


## tirsintarsi

Nyt on niin nätti sää, että pakko on lähteä aukomaan motocross-radan alapuolinen polku uudestaan.

----------


## Sammy

Kävin aamulla polkuja availemassa. Kohtahan tuo pitäisi lähtee uudelleen jos meinaa että pysyisi auki.


Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Reenaaja

mä vedin maantiellä tossa 1 1/2 viikkoo sit 2,20h ..kylmää oli ,mutta maisemat hienot...Tänään olin lenkillä....tällä viikolla palauteltiin ...

----------


## tirsintarsi

Äsken 4km tietä pitkin vastatuuleen ja umpijäässä... Maisemia en kyllä katsellut  :Hymy:

----------


## pikkupoika

> Hiljaista on. Ei ainakaan 29er miehiä jonossa tuu vastaan...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Peikon pitäs vähän JALOSTAA tuota metsäsuksilla treenaamista. Ahkio perrään, nii siinähän on jo sillon paana 29 miehille. Ja jos oikein hyvvee haluat niin ahkioo vesisäiliö kyytiin ja lakana ahkion perrään ja vesi valuman lakanaan, niin sillohhan siitä ajjaa jo cyclolla. Taisit olla suksella tännään siilissä, yritin ampua Hamulasta päin pyörällä perrään mut mänit niin kovvoo ettei pysynä mukana.

Tirsintarsin, Minä kävin tännään rymyämässä siellä alapolulla kans. Mut oli kyllä eilisen jäliltä happoja jaloissa niin paljon jotta oli aika tuskasta ja vaikeeta eteneminen sillä pehmiässä hankessa.

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Tirsintarsin, Minä kävin tännään rymyämässä siellä alapolulla kans. Mut oli kyllä eilisen jäliltä happoja jaloissa niin paljon jotta oli aika tuskasta ja vaikeeta eteneminen sillä pehmiässä hankessa.



Niin minä katselin, että jonkun jäljet olivat ilmestyneet. En ollut onnistunut eksyttämään sinua sinne, vaikka eilen vähän pyöriskelinkin siellä metsikössä. Piti ajaa takaisin se uudempi pätkä ja kiertää asfaltin kautta takaisin polulle, kun en kertakaikkiaan hahmottanut paikkaa missä olin  :Hymy: 
Ilmeisesti et hirveän paljon ennen minua ollut takaisin tullut, kun Kumpusentien suunnalla oli vielä tuorekset jäljet.

----------


## Kyrdis

Oli ilmestynyt uutta hienoa aurauskalustoa polun viereen hienoa ydintekniikkaa näytti olevan. 
Ei oikein ollut etenijäksi 32/16 väleillä ja nastarenkailla.

----------


## pikkupoika

Se on vasta proto tyyppi ja tarkoitettu vain tosi vetäjille. Noin 2 kertaa raskaampi vedettävä kuin ne renkaat, johtuu ehken siitä jotta sisällä on kokonainen Tulikiven takka! 

Tuotantomalliin on tulossa sauna, baari ja taxfree myymälä, alkaavat tehtaalla valmistamaan jahka sopii aikatauluihin.  Mut vähän lupailivat että vielä tälle talvella valmistuu.

Vähän ihmetytti eilen kun nuo seutukunnan PAKSUREISISET pyöräilijät valitti että on raskaskeli? Minä polin näillä pulkannaruilla ja Tulikiventakka jarruna😂.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Peikko

Minä yritin kyl kovasti päätä pyöritellä ja pyörämiehiä katsella! Mutta oli varmaan niin tummana ylipäänsä hiihtämisestä että mitään siinä sit nähnyt.  
No taisi siellä pari jälkeä olla. Mukavaa oli kyllä.

Isolla suksilla se ahkion veto olisi kova mutta ei oo köyhällä varaa. Ahkioon.
Ehkä siinä voisi testata rengkaan vetoa. Yrritäis vaikka Golf kesärenkaalla alkuun. 
Sillä se voisi ura aueta et pääsisi pyörälläkin. 
Ja ilman nastojahan sen kesärenkaan pitäisi olla liukas talvikelissä  


Rahua kun olisi niin läskin voisi hommata 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sammy

Kävin iltalenkillä pyörähtämässä Siilissä. 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Jos huomenna töihin raahautuisi pyörällä, niin ei tänään jaksana...

Lauantaina 3.12.16 (ensi lauantai siis) olisi taas Global Fat bike day. Minkäslainen kulkue sitä tänä vuonna saataisiin kylää kiertämään ja moneltako? Viime vuonna mukavan kosteissa ja viileissä olosuhteissa paisteltiin makkaraa Käärmelahdessa kyläkierroksen jälkeen. Kuinkas tänä vuonna, minne mennään ja mitä tehdään? Mahdollisimman moni jos pääsisi edes kyläkierroksen tekemään, niin saataisiin komia letka - Siilissä on jo kuitenkin aika monta läskiä  :Hymy:

----------


## hälle

Mukana ollaan. Mietinkin jo, että tapahtuuko Siilissä mitään, mutta nöösinä en rohjennut kysyä.

----------


## Rankkis

Mie koitan kans matkaan!!

----------


## Kyrdis

Jos terveenä ja kotoa heltii lupa niin matkassa tok, makkaranpaistot ois aina ok mutta ei ennätä kyllä tänävuonna kummasia "järkkäileen" eli valmiiseen pöytään tulo kelpaa  :Leveä hymy: 
Ps 
Läskikin hakusessa mutta tullaan jollain mikä sattuu jalkojen väliin osumaan.

----------


## Sammy

Polut auki Käärmelahteen asti, joten jos ei lunta sada pääsette makkaranpaistoon. Itse joudun jättämään välistä...  :Irvistys: 


Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Minä joudun kanssa tänä vuonna jättämään väliin. Mut nauttikee, niin ajusta kuin makkarastakin. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Yarzan

Onko Siilinjärven päästä siis lähdössä porukkaa "yhteislähdöllä" Käärmelahden suuntaan johonkin aikaan? Voisin vierailevana tähtenä hypätä kyytiin.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Tänään viideltä lienee taas rauhallisen lenkin lähtö Kumpusentien varresta. Tai jos porukka haluaa vaihtelua, niin vaikka Pataskin parkkipaikalta?

----------


## Yarzan

> Onko Siilinjärven päästä siis lähdössä porukkaa "yhteislähdöllä" Käärmelahden suuntaan johonkin aikaan? Voisin vierailevana tähtenä hypätä kyytiin.



Oli vähän epämääräinen tämä alkupeäinen viestini. Eli tarkoitin tulevaa lauantaita ja läskipyöräilylle suotua virallista päivää.

----------


## pikkupoika

Oliko lähtö tänään Patasg vai Kumpus? 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Kokeillaan vaihteeksi Pataskin parkkista. Normaaliaikaan viideltä olen siellä, jos en nukahda ennen sitä... Koukataan toki tietysti Kumpusentien varresta myös jos joku haluaa sine mennä.





> Oliko lähtö tänään Patasg vai Kumpus? 
> 
> Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pekka.S

Jos tähdet sattuu oikeaan asentoon lauantaina, niin minäkin pääsisin osallistumaan porukkalenkkiin, ainakin alun matkaa.

Onkos kellään ajatusta monelta ja mistä olisi startti lauantaina? Lähdetäänkö möyryämään metsään ihmisiltä piiloon esimerkiksi Patakukkulan parkkipaikalta vai ajetaanko komiasti isolla porukalla kylän läpi esimerkiksi ABC:ltä?

----------


## Kyrdis

Jos   lähdetään niin R-kioskin kulmilta, koska siitä on "aina" lähetty  :Hymy: . Kellonajoista saa viisaammat  ja läskimmät sanoa tarkemmin

----------


## pikkupoika

Kiitos Tirsintarsille lenkki ja juttuseurasta. Eilen oli raskasta, mut tänään tummu jätkä totaalisesti.

----------


## Pekka.S

Peruuntuikin minun osalta lauantain lenkki. Perhe keksi muuta tekemistä.

----------


## hälle

Olisiko klo 11 torilla? Motocross-radan takana rupeaa olosuhteet käymään haastaviksi -ainakin minun kuntoiselle... Jos makkarat paistaisi Patikkalan laavulla, niin jokainen voisi tuoda pari kalikkaa. Ei näyttänyt olevan enää puita.

----------


## Rankkis

Mulle käy aikasemminki mut miten vua muita nukuttaa

----------


## tirsintarsi

Mulle passaa, kalikoita ei kyllä sähkölämmittäjältä löydy...

----------


## tirsintarsi



----------


## Kyrdis

Isosti kiitos kaikilla mukana olleille, erityisesti hällelle glögistä ja puiden kantamisesta myös rankkikselle. Kylymä tuli nii piti poistua, mutta maistuvat eväät oli ja keli hiano. Pikkupojan pyöräkkii pelas makiasti, kiitokset siihenkin suuntaan

----------


## hälle

Kiitos myös omasta puolestani kaikille osallistujille. Mukava, kun aikataulut sattuivat kohdilleen ja pääsi osallistumaan!

----------


## Rankkis

Oli mukavata kyllä vaikka tolla ajamisesta mitää tullukkaa.

----------


## Reenaaja

Tänään oli hyvä vetää fillarilla 1.30h ..lande polkuja...kylmä alko tulee 1h jälkeen  ... mutta hyvä reeni,,,, :Hymy:

----------


## JPTH

T

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

It is alive!!!

----------


## Sammy

Voisitteko samalla tampata Käärmelahteen asti niin pääsee ajamaan kun kotiutuu?  :Leveä hymy:  

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Olen ollut pipinä.Ei ole tullut ajeltua pyörällä 1,5 viikkoon.Kyllä sieluun on sattanut kun ei päässy torstain ja lauantain lenkuroille.Jospa se tästä pikku hiljaa.Mutta kyllä oli komeeta mehäs kun käytiin lumikenkäilemässä.Huomenna lisää jos jaksaa.Ei jaksa vielä käärmeeseen asti tampata.

----------


## pikkupoika

Kyl myökin käveltäs, kun sais naisen perässä kävellä! :Hymy:  No huumori! Tervetuloa terveitten joukkoon, on porukka ihmetelly minne JPTH katos.

Kävin eilenillalla yhdistetyllä maastopyöräily/ pyöräntyöntämis lenkillä.( Oon kuullu jotta yhdistelmä treenit on pirun kehittäviä ) Takaspäin tullessa tyhjeni takakumi, jossain Patikkalanlammen seutuvilla. Sit välillä ajoin tyhjällä takakumilla ja välillä työnsin kun en jaksana polkee putkelta! Pähkäilin jotta käyn lainoomassa pumppua Tirsintarsi ja Devonin luona, kun ei siinä tuu kuin pieni koukkaus ja pääsen sitten siitä kotia sit täyellä kumilla. No eihän ne ollu kotona!!! Oli pettymys kova kun jatkoin siitä tyhjällä kumilla kohti kotia. Noin 6 km tuli tyhjällä renkulla ja renkun kylet sen mukaiset nyt! 

Pitäs varmaan ruveta pitämään jotain ilmatyökalua mukana jo kolmaskerta tälle lumille :Hymy: . Mut ei tyhmä opi ei!!! Tulen vielä joskus poluille jos toivun tästä tai sitten en.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Kyllä myö koko päivä kotona oltiin... Mihinkä aikaan kävit, josko oltas saunassa ollut?

----------


## pikkupoika

Oisko ollu joskus klo 18-19. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Hyvin pysyy ilmat.BMW istuinsuoja.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Nyt on Walko päässyt aatelisten kastiin

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Tänään ois kaivattu kovia ajumiehiä polulla!!! Oli semmoinen työmiehen keli, polkematta ei mennyt senttiäkään ja välillä ei mennyt edes polkemalla. JPTH:lle kiitos alkuosan hyvässä aukaisusta, pyörä kulki siinä lentämällä ja kuski hymyili tyytyväisenä. No Kumpusentien jälkeen tilanne muuttu, välillä oli joku kulkenut ja välillä oli aivan umpista. Pyörä ei todellakaan lentänyt, vaan röymi ja kuski noitu ja kiros. Välillä tunkattiin ja pikkupätkiä jopa ajettiin. Käännyin takas sieltä soramontun reunalta kun polku tulee siihen hiihtoladulle sieltä nuoresta männiköstä.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Flunssa alkaa pikkuhiljaa oikeasti puskemaan läpi. Ei pysty nyt kauheasti riuhtomaan, sori...

----------


## Rankkis

Minäki koitin eilen aamusta käydä ajelemassa mut pätkän kävin työntämässä ja läksin kotio. Ei ollu renkaan vetäjät käyny  :Vink:

----------


## pikkupoika

Nyt on polku auki crossiradalle ja Koivusaarentieltä lähtevä alapolku siilin päin on auki. Eikun kammet pyörimään!!! 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Ei jaksa lähtee tänään ajeleen.Käyn lumikenkillä kevyesti.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Ei jaksa millään, löhöily on kivempaa & syöminen

----------


## Rankkis

Eekö kukaa meinannu lähtee?

----------


## tirsintarsi

En ole lähdössä. Nautiskelen jotain lämmintä juotavaa ja pysyn kotona.

----------


## pikkupoika

Kävin jo en osallistu

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Pystyykös siellä missää ajelee tolla kapeel vehkeel?

----------


## JPTH

Joka kohdassa.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Pataski- crossirata ihan ajettavissa myös 3" tuumasella  

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Selevä peli!

----------


## JPTH

Hyvin pääs lumkengillä.Koko pataski tampattu on ylä ja alamäkee.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Kerrankii oli rauhallinen torstai lenkki  :Hymy: 
Hyvin pääs ajamaan. Kiitokset tamppauksesta!

----------


## Sammy

Onpahan nätti keli!!


Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Ken omakseen tunnistaa, niin voi noutaa sen meiltä talteen.

Kävin pakkaskelin hikilenkillä.  Rengas parkista kumi jälkeen ja alapolkua Koivusaarentielle ja takaisin. Kastuu se paita näemmä pakkasellakin!    Paljon oli pyörän jälkiä. Takas tullessa seikkaili Pataskilla JPTH:n tekemässä leikkipuistossa. Aikaraju paikka.  

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

No sehän taitaa olla se minun pro pumppu,kiitos mestarille käyn hakee joskus ei kiire.Eilen kävin ajelemas pataskilla pari tuntia.Leikkipuistossa ei tarvii mennä etäs ajeleen on hyviä mäkiä kun kaikki kiekurat ajelee.Vielä ol ajatus tehdä lisää mäkipolkuja kunhan jaksaa.

----------


## Pekka.S

No minä eilen ihmettelin, että mitkä rallit siellä patakukkulalla on ollut, kun polkuja meni ristiin rastiin. Meinasin eksyä kotiin tullessa kun oli liikaa vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## JPTH

Vanhus ei pysy talvella porukan mukana.Piti tehdä pienelle alalle monta polkua,voi itte kurvailla lähikilometriä kun ei jaksa enään kauenmaks polkee.

----------


## hälle

Kyllä oli polut hyvässä kunnossa. Kiitos. Kävin pudottelemassa lumet oksista, niin nyt on hyvä ajaa. Eilen Honkämäessä ja sielläkin on paljon ajettavaa lumikenkäuraa.

----------


## Sammy

Käärmelahteen asti on polut auki. Parkkilantielle puuttuu pätkä Käärmelahdesta päin. Käärmelahdessa pääsee lenkin heittämään osin kelkalla osin lumikengillä tampattua polkua.

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Leikkpaikalla leikkimässä.Mukava ilma.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

On hienot polut

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Onkos sitä ketää tulossa tänää?

----------


## JPTH

Ei  pääse kipee.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Ei ollu ruuhkaa tälläkää viikolla  :Vink:

----------


## pikkupoika

Kyllä minä siinä hiihdellessä kahtelin, jotta joku hullu se vaan vetelee pyörällä siellä hankien keskellä!!!😉  Sammykin laitteli töistä kotia, niin kovaa ettei meinannut autolla ohi päästä. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Huomenna olis tarkoitus illasta mennä polkuja aukomaan. Tänään ajelin työmatkaa niin ei jaksanut enää lähtee mehtään. Joko Pikkupoika oot paljon hiihtäny? 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Hyvähän siellä on ajella. Siel alapolulla motorossi radan päässä mehtäkone käyny ajelee.

----------


## Kyrdis

Sitä se teettää kun nauhoja laitettiin niin ne mehtäkone kuskit kaataa kaiken missä nauha ympärillä, eij perkele!

----------


## Rankkis

Niih tainnu tehhä  :Vink:

----------


## pikkupoika

En oo vielä paljua, hiihtänä. Tämän viikkoa olen lihaksistolle tarjonnut sokkitreeniä ja hiihtänyt ajamisen sijaan. Kyllä kai se kroppa ihmettellöö jotta mitä nyt tapahtuu!

Siellä alapolulla näky olevan menossa sen koivikon harvennus. Pitää mättää oksat sivuun kun lopettavat ja ajella polku uudestaan sinne.

----------


## Sammy

Iltalenkki ajeltu. Siilissä näkyi tuoreita jälkiä. Olisko Kyrdis ollut liikenteessä?


Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Siitä uutta polkua leikkipuistoon lähtö vaikka pataskilta.vielä paikoin pehmeetä.Loistavia mäkiä.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Hyvinhän se kesti uusipolku

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Hyvää joulua

----------


## Kyrdis

Hyvää joulua!

----------


## tirsintarsi

Hyvvee joulua ja kirreitä ketjuja ensi vuodelle!

----------


## pikkupoika

Rauhallista joulua pyöräilevälle kansalle

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Hyvää ja rauhallista joulua kaikille!  

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Tänään piti käydä kinkkua sulattelemassa ja röörejä aukomassa flunssan jäljiltä. Oli muitakin liikenteessä  :Leveä hymy: 


Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Tullooko Sammy Parkkilantieltä Käärmekseen päin jottain uraa mikä ois auki/ käytetty? Kävin eilen siinä kääntymässä, mut en nähnyt siitä teille päin auki olevaa polkua.

----------


## Sammy

Tästä Tuosta oikealle kelkkauralle. Siitä tutuille kesäpoluille  :Hymy:  Olis tarkoitus käydä tamppaamassa se pätkä auki niin ei tarviis tietä käyttää. Nyt on tampannut näitä lähipolkuja että pysyisi auki.

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Kiitos isosti

----------


## Sammy

Aamulla oli kuin keväällä olis ajellut. Hyvää loppuvuotta kaikille!


Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Hyvää loppu ja uutta vuotta.Taas tuli oltua pipinä,eka kerta pariin viikkoon.Leikkipuisto ol suljettu pitää yrittää aukoo.Hyvä kel ol.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Siitäpä lähti vuosi 2017.Minne on kadonneet siilinpyöräilijät,ei kuulu ei näy.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Eilen hurautit nenän edestä motarin liittymässä (autolla tosin olimma liikenteessä). Kipi ja laisko on ollut tässä, niin ei ole tullut lähdettyä. Josko tänään kävis pienen lenkin tuoreissa jäljissä ajelemassa...
Ja hyvää alkanutta vuotta kaikille!

----------


## Kyrdis

Ei sitä kerkiä ( ei jaksa ) lähteä ajelemaan. Tätä menoa ei ole kesällä enää pyöriä mitä ohjastella  :Vink: .  Mutta hyvää alkanutta vuotta kaikille pasatuolisesti

----------


## JPTH

Johan se porukka rupes heräileen.Hieno keli ol ajella polut osittain perunapeltoo.Vielä osa porukasta nukkuu.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Miun nykyinen maastolaite

----------


## JPTH

Hieno peli on.Renkulat näyttää kuvassa aika läskiltä mikä koko.

----------


## Kyrdis

Edessä 2.35 ja takana 1.8 laiheliini

----------


## pikkupoika

Kato JPTH peiliin niin rupiaa näkymään pyöräilijöitä. Sammylle kiitos hyvistä poluista. Siilissä on nuo polut enempi tuommoisia moottoritietä,  mut käärmeksessä oli kunnon ryyttyytystä ja pelkästään renkaan levyistä uraa.

Syöte Mtb ilmoittautuminen aukea tänä iltana. Pankeehan nimeä listalle jos meinootta päästä mukaan. Paikkoja on nyt sata enemmän kuin edellis vuosina, mut veikkaan että myyvät silti parissa viikossa loppuun. Niin moni jäi viime vuonna ilman paikkaa.

Minä taidan lähteä vielä viimeisen kerran kärsimään 120km kipua ja tuskaa. Vaikkei ookkaan enää lääkärin lupaa lähteä, mut lähetään tänä vuonna omalla luvalla. Pistäkeehän ilmoa sisään . Oli viime vuonna kiva ajella MESTAREITTEN seurassa, sai valtavasti henkistä voimaa kun näki jotta ei se ollu helppoo edes MESTAREILLA saati sitten tälläsellä narujalalla.  

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Hyvin pääs mäe ylös.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

No minä jo katoin että nyt on uudet renkaan jäljet Käärmelahdessa. Piti seurailla niin Siilinhän ne tuli. 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Pitää se ilmoittautua kait, jos sitä pääsisi lähtemään mutta tällä kertaa 60km on viisaampi retki.

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä sai hyvät vauhdit rinteessä 15,5km tul huippunopeus 63,6kmh.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Mukana syötteellä perää pitämässä ;-)

----------


## pikkupoika

Jos joku haluaa vielä ilmoittautua Syötteelle niin nyt hopi hopi. 520 paikkaa jo 600 varattu. On aivan sairasta....

----------


## Kyrdis

Ja jos pohtii jahkailee niin varmasti saa myytyä etiäpäinkin

----------


## Sammy

Hyvää tahtia täyttyy...  

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Käärmelahdessa pakkanen kovettanut molempien harjujen polut ajettavaan kuntoon.

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Ei uskalla mennä ulos.Nyty on tullut ajeltua lämpimässä sisällä.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Josko sitä kävis kokeilemassa, onko polut jo sataneet umpeen  :Hymy:

----------


## JPTH

Minä kävin äsken kokeileen 4km tul ajettua ja pataskilta autolla pois kyllä ei ollut mitään mehuja kuskissa.Polkua tuli ajettu puoli kilometriä tosi liukasta.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Minä kävin 25km vetelee. Loisto keli ja hyvä jalka kukilla.  Siitä ne tään vuuen reenit alako, hyvällä motivaatiolla.  

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Hieno keli.Kohta pääsee pelaan golfia

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Nyt ei kyllä tiiä jaksaako eilisen ajolumitunkkauksen jälkeen käydä tänään...

----------


## JPTH

Pikkupoijalla on virtoo käydä polut aukaseen,kyllä män suksilla niin kovasti liekkö edes sukset nykineet latua.Kyl män välillä työntö hommiks.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Kyllä ne nyt reenaa niin kovvoo. Mie leppöilen ja annan kesällä vuan männä sen mitä jalka jaksaa ja toivon ihmekuntopikiä

----------


## pikkupoika

> Kyllä ne nyt reenaa niin kovvoo. Mie leppöilen ja annan kesällä vuan männä sen mitä jalka jaksaa ja toivon ihmekuntopikiä



Suattahan sinä treenailet, kun oot tähänkin asti ollu ylivoimainen. Ens kesä männöö sulla ihan entisillä pohjilla ja melko varmasti vielä hyvin levänneenä kovempoo kun viime suvena! Keväällä vaan vähän herkistelet pari kovavauhtista lenkkiä jotta happi rupiaa kulukemaan ja eikun viivalle ja voitto kotia.

----------


## Sammy

Onko iltalenkille halukkaita? Lähen ite n 15.30 Kiärmeksestä Siilin päin.

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Olipa tuskaista , sen kerran kun lenkillä käy nii oishan se mukava ajaa mutta eihän tuolla stanan ruikulilla pääse eteenpäin kuin työntämällä. Ens talveks pitää jätskiauto saada mutta kärsitään nämä lumet vielä ilman.

----------


## Sammy

Joo, oli välillä vähän polut tukossa. Huomenna aukomaan lumikengillä.



Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

> Läskit on heikoille piste. ( Ei harmita läskittömyys) 



Näin puhuttiin alku talvesta!!! Onko Kyrdis vajonnut meidän kuolevaisten tasolle?

----------


## Kyrdis

^ En oo tuommosta sanonu, muokkailtu postaus.

Mutta jokos kevätaurinko lämmittää sen verran että torstain lenkit alkais rullaamaan vai vieläkö pidetään luovaa taukoa.

----------


## pikkupoika

Ei muutakun ketjut kireälle. Mut mieluummin vasta 17.30, niin kerkee ees töistä pois.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

*Käden heilautus Rankkikselle* Olinkin kuulevinani töötin Haaparinteen kohdalla. Oli melkoinen tuuli aamulla, kotio onneksi oli myötätuuli. Puoli tuntia nopeampi oli kotimatka  :Hymy: 
Mie olen huomenna 17 asti Kuopiossa sulistamassa, joten jätän väliin lenkkeilyn. Ei varmaan voimatkaan enää riittäisi...

----------


## Rankkis

Juuh molemmin päin ohi ajelin. Helpompi tolla autolla näil keleillä  :Vink:

----------


## Sammy

Oli joku käyny Siilissä vetämässä rengasta. Polut Kiärmeksestä Siilin ajettavassa kunnossa.


Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos porukalle lenkkiseurasta olipa mukava pitkäst aikaa.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Hikistä hommoo! 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Voe että ku joskus sais vettee tuommosta hikistä hommoo!. Hyvvee jälkeä tulee

----------


## pikkupoika

> Hikistä hommoo! 
> 
> Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Joko Siilinpolut on lanattu?

Monelta meinasit aukoo ne seuraavan kerran, sataa lisää?

Voisko tilata huomiseen klo. 17.00 lanauksen Siiliin, lähtisin sillon lenkille?

----------


## Sammy

Ei ihan ehdi klo 17 mutta varmaan myöhemmin on polut auki. Ei varmaan ihan Siiliin...  Aamu meni muualla.


Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Ehimpäs ennen kuin Pikkupoika lähtee lenkille. Tänne asti on polut auki:


Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Kunto loppu paljon ennen tuota, olin renkaan kaa liikenteessä. 

SE katurenkas on Pataskilla. En jaksanut enää viedä takas kumpusentielle sitä. Vetäskee männessänne se sinne alas, jos määttä kurvailemaan.

----------


## Kyrdis

> Kunto loppu paljon ennen tuota, olin renkaan kaa liikenteessä. 
> 
> SE katurenkas on Pataskilla. En jaksanut enää viedä takas kumpusentielle sitä. Vetäskee männessänne se sinne alas, jos määttä kurvailemaan.



Mahdottoman urakan olit tehnä, kävin tänään ajamassa niin hyvä että jaksoin samat polut ajaa ILMAN rengasta 

Kiitosta isosti.

----------


## pikkupoika

> Mahdottoman urakan olit tehnä, kävin tänään ajamassa niin hyvä että jaksoin samat polut ajaa ILMAN rengasta 
> 
> Kiitosta isosti.



Kyllä se varmasti oli eilen semmoinen ylikova harjotus meikäläiselle vanhukselle. 2h tuli vedettyä sitä rengasta siellä umpisessa. Pataskille noustessa en meinannut päästä mäkiä enää edes työntämällä ylös.

Hyvä jos oli hyötyä jollekin tänään tai alkuviikosta ajelevalle.

Mummot näytti mulle tänään ladulla mitä se on kun suksi liikkuu kevyesti, jollain paino vähän kintuissa!

----------


## Sammy

Kiitoksia Pikkupojalle polkujen kunnossapidosta. Oli mukava käydä Siilissä pyörähtämässä iltalenkillä. 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Tahkon ilmoittautuminen auki. Kiirettä ei ehkä samalla tavalla tarvitse pitää kuin syötteellä mutta odotellaan  tuttua seuraa isosti sinne kuninkuusmatkalle  :Vink:

----------


## pikkupoika

Kaikkihan ne on sulle jo tuttuja edellisvuosilta, ketkä osallistuu 180 ja 240km:lle. Esim.se hyvä voimainen JYPS mies viime vuodelta siitä uudenkierroksen huollosta!!! Eka kiekalta Mikko ja kumppanit, eteläsuomesta. Edelliseltä 180km Peltsi, Gekko, kolmensadan kilometrin hullut!

Eihän sillä oo mitään muuta kuin tuttuja sulle.

Omakohtasta nimeä osallistujalistalla pitää harkita vielä.....  On se niin kova masokisti homma ja kun siitä ei palaudu koko kesänä. Jos osallistuu niin se tuhoaa Syötteen ajut, jos ei osallistu se nakertaa pääkoppaa.......

----------


## Kyrdis

Oisko se huomenna taas 17.30 ajelut

----------


## Sammy

Huomenna ei ehdi, mutta nyt on mukavoo! 


Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Oisko se huomenna taas 17.30 ajelut



Voin harkita, jos ajetaan oikein hiljaa  :Hymy: 

Äsken kävin pyörähtämässä Motokrossiradalla sentään. Sammylle pahoittelut, ettei rahkeet riitä Käärmelahteen asti...
JPTH:lle kommentti eilisen keskusteluun liittyen, että vaikka toisin väitin niin Masa tuli kyllä vastaan ihan pyörällä ja aamusella.

----------


## Sammy

Taisin seurailla Tirsintarsin jälkiä. Kävin kurvaamassa sen alapolun ja sieltä takaisin Kiärmekseen. 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Huomenna ajut.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Minä yritän karata töistä, jotta kerkeen huomenna mukaan!

----------


## pikkupoika

En lähde tuonne kastelee itseäni. Kastelkee työ jos haluatte.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Kyllä siellä sataa, ei jukuvie

----------


## pikkupoika

Kyllä kunto nousoo kohisten! Harjotelkee jotta pysyttävä mukana. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi



----------


## JPTH

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Jep, hauskoo oli tuasen. Kiitokset!

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä oli hieno keli.Polut on loisto kunnossa.Olihan siellä uus läskipelikin mukana.KIITOS

----------


## JPTH

Nyty on kovat polut

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

On keväinen keli.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Pohjat on ainakin kunnossa, kun kapiallakin pääsee sujuvasti.

----------


## Sammy

> Pohjat on ainakin kunnossa, kun kapiallakin pääsee sujuvasti.



Melkein samalla kohtaa otettu kuvat. Kävin aamulla.


Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Letkan viimeinen otti kans kuvan samalla paikalla.



En saanut teitä kiinni vaikka kuinka poljin ja poljin. .....

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Vielä letkassa hitaampia löytyi. Piti minunkin käydä ja samalla selvisi mitä ne VK-lenkit tarkoittaapi, valokuvaus lenkki suoritettu!


PPS. 
Kaikkee hieboo sitä tulee väkerreötyä

----------


## tirsintarsi

Aika hieno on  :Hymy:  Yhdessä käytiin ajamassa ainakin kuvassa.

----------


## pikkupoika

No just joo! Oisin voina polkee hittammin, jos tiesin jotta joku on vielä MINUNKIN perässä ja hittaanpi ku mää.

Hieno kuva kollaasi!

Koitellaanhan ajella joskus yhtä aikoo, niin sais nauroo tai itkee.....

----------


## Kyrdis

Raikas keli! mutta silti piti innostuneena harrastaa hieman  läskipyöräilyä. 



PS. Eij oo kiireisen immeisen vehje. Torstaina 17.30 lenkkiä seuralla tai ilman.

----------


## pikkupoika

No nyt on polun aukaisu vehjes. Tuohon kun perään se kaivonrenkas niin tulee kerta vedolla huippu polku kaikissa olosuhteissa. Neitijaos tulee kans torstaina, tietysti jos sataa????????

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

On hienot munkit.Ei tolla tarvii enään renkulaa vetää,tulee kerta ajulla leveetä paanaa.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Juha Jokila

Mihin kohtaan kannattaa Siilinjärvellä tulla läskillä ajamaan lumipolkuja tänään? Stravassa jälkiä näkyy eniten harjulla Maaningantien eteläpuolella, mutta luulen niiden olevan enimmäkseen kesällä ajettuja. Vai onko tuossa naapuripitäjässä Kuopion kupeessa enempi kulkijoita? Itellä suunnilleen sama matka kumpaankin tästä puolivälistä kun lähtee.

----------


## Kyrdis

Juurikin ne stravassa näkyvät pätkät ovat hyvin ajettavissa talvellakin. Autolla hyvä tulla Kuopion suunnasta ja nousta patakukkulan parkkipaikalle ja siitä lähtee infotaulun luota polku kohti harjuja ja käärmelahtea kohti. Polkujen pohjat kovassa kunnossa ja pääsee hyvin ja polkujen  jäljet näkyy kyllä selvästi

----------


## Sammy

Tänään oon n klo 18 lähössä käärmelahdesta ajelemaan Siiliin päin. Jos törmäillään Juhan kanssa niin voin joitain pätkiä näyttee. 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Juurikin ne stravassa näkyvät pätkät ovat hyvin ajettavissa talvellakin. Autolla hyvä tulla Kuopion suunnasta ja nousta patakukkulan parkkipaikalle ja siitä lähtee infotaulun luota polku kohti harjuja ja käärmelahtea kohti. Polkujen pohjat kovassa kunnossa ja pääsee hyvin ja polkujen  jäljet näkyy kyllä selvästi



Kiitos. Ehdin tuohon parkkikselle noin 17.30 ja siitä haahuileen länteen 2-3 h max.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Joo, tunnin ajelin ensin yksin hienoja polkuja ja välillä eksyin johonkin lumikenkäilijöiden labyrinttiin. Sitten Sammy tuli uralla vastaan ja jatkettiin yhdessä todella loistavaa lumiränniä kunnes meikäläisen satulatolppa napsahti tyvestä poikki. Siinä sitten ihmeteltiin, että pystyykö jatkamaan ajoa putkelta vai ei. No äkkiä siinä pito hangessa loppuu ja heti perään alkaa reisiä hapottaa. Tehtiin kuusesta liitostappi ja nitkuteltiin tietä takaisin autolle. Pari tuntia olin liikkeellä. Harmi, maasto olisi maistunut kyllä enemmänkin. Se hyvä puoli tässä oli, että nyt iltapalaa kerkes syömään vielä hotellin tarjoiluista. Kiitos Sammylle seurasta.
Pari kuvaa: https://goo.gl/photos/9Hh6qpFUEDuNxv8x8

----------


## Sammy

Kiitos lenkkiseurasta Juhalle. Seuraavalla kerralla uudestaan. 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Torstaina 17.30 lenkkiä seuralla tai ilman.



Juu, vois kai tuota kevyesti yrittää.

----------


## JPTH

Olipa hyviä uusia talvipolkuja. Kiitos lenkurasta mestareille.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Oli kyllä kivat ajelut, vaikka välillä sai työntää niin hyvä fiilis jäi. Kiitostavuan

----------


## pikkupoika

Kiitos Herroille mukavasta illasta. Kymmenisen vuotta tullu tuolla metässä surrattua ja aina vaan tulee uutta polkua ja vielä talvella, on tää ihmeellistä.

----------


## Kyrdis

Matkalla maistelemaan makkarihia

----------


## tirsintarsi

Älä eksy sumussa  :Hymy:

----------


## Rankkis

Minäkii selvisin jopa tonne asti. Hyvät on kyl baanat ajella. Voi vaihtaa viel kapeempaan malliin.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Haha, kohta pitää perustaa ihan uusi ketju: "Kuvasi harjulla".

----------


## Sammy

Vaihtelun vuoksi eri harju eiliseltä. Melkein Kyrdiksen takapihalta...

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

En piäse torstain lenkuralle. On töissä kevään töitä koskeva taktiikkapalaveri, vai oliko meillä kissa kipeänä :Hymy: ? No kun en pääse, niin en pääse.

----------


## Kyrdis

Tiistain tehokkaalle ei enää kerkeä mutta keskiviikon kovalle saattas yks peruutuspaikka olla mille mahtuu myös.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Ajettu jo aamulla ja iltapäivällä keskiviikon kovat.

Muoks: Siis tarkoitin kyllä Tiistain Tehokasta mutta Keskiviikon Kovat meni kyllä samalla reissulla.

----------


## Sammy

Minä on vielä tiistain pehmoisella...


Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Tiistain tolokuton ja rappusreeniä! Pyörä selkään ja eikun ylös. Maistuu mahtavalle!

----------


## JPTH

Mikäs se tämmönen torjantain lenkura vanhus ihan ykkin.Porukka nukkumassa.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Tulossa ollaan

----------


## Pekka.S

Mä kävin jo etukäteen kruisailemassa.

----------


## JPTH

Motocrossi radadelle menos

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Sama, menee n 10 min nii mobtulla

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos Kyrdis seurasta ei tarvinnut yksin kurvailla.Kyllä oli Sammyllä hyvät polut käärmeessä.Olis kyllä uitu mut jäi pyyhkeet kotio.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Ei kyrdis ole ennenkään pyyhettä tarvinnut...  :Vink: 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Eikös Kyrdis ui normaalisti pyörän kanssa, eikä pyyhkeen?

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Hekotihekotihee, kylläpä oli raskas lenkki mutta onneksi oli vastatuuli kun kelviä pitkibmn maastopyöräitiin käärmeksestä Jussin kera. Neidit oli taas jääneet kotio

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Hekotihekotihee, kylläpä oli raskas lenkki mutta onneksi oli vastatuuli kun kelviä pitkibmn maastopyöräitiin käärmeksestä Jussin kera. Neidit oli taas jääneet kotio



NoKunKampausOlisiMennytSekaisinJaManikyyrikinSattu  iJuuriSamaanAikaan...

----------


## JPTH

Tarinanmontussakin hyviä polkuja.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Vähän tasoittelin yhden uoman pohjaa "keula ylös"-polulla, kyrdiksen mielipahaksi, ihan että myö heikkolahjaisemmatkin piästäs ajamalla.

----------


## JPTH

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

On iomian näköistä. Onko sitä torstaina lenkkiä vaiko eikö. Jussi ei suata ennättää nii onko muita osallisia

----------


## pikkupoika

On, on

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kyl kerkee.Voi lähtee jos ei oo hirmu pakkanen.Eilen mäes 22 astetta pakkasta.

----------


## Sammy

> On iomian näköistä. Onko sitä torstaina lenkkiä vaiko eikö. Jussi ei suata ennättää nii onko muita osallisia



Minä voisin kanssa ehtiä. 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Uskaltaakoha tuohon porukkaan tulla matkaan ??

----------


## tirsintarsi

Miksei uskaltaisi?

----------


## Rankkis

Pelottavia reisiä!

----------


## pikkupoika

Sammylla ja Jussilla 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

> Sammylla ja Jussilla 
> 
> Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Eiköhän noi sullai ja gallel. Mut joo tuun jos kotoo päästäävät

----------


## pikkupoika

> Eiköhän noi sullai ja gallel. Mut joo tuun jos kotoo päästäävät



Alku viestihän oli: PELOTTAVIA REISIÄ! No eihän mulla ja Kallella oo minkään näköisiä reisiä( Sammy tais viime suvena sanoa mulle jonkun kisan alussa, jotta nuo sun reidet on naurettavat etkai sä noilla meinaa pärjätä). No Kallella ne on kyllä helvetin tehokkaat. Mut viitaten alku kommentiin niin eihän pelottavia oo kun näillä kahdella, Jussilla ja Sammylla.

No eikös torstainlenkin alkuperäinen tarkoitus ollut jotta ajetaan sitä vauhtia jotta kaikki mukana olijat pysyy matkassa ja minun muistin mukaan ketään ei ole metsään jätetty. Eli eikun mukaan, Tervestulemas.

----------


## hälle

Voisin mäkin yrittää mukaan, jos herään siihen mennessä. Klo 17 patis vai Kumpusentie?

----------


## Sammy

> Sammy tais viime suvena sanoa mulle jonkun kisan alussa, jotta nuo sun reidet on naurettavat etkai sä noilla meinaa pärjätä.



 :Leveä hymy:  vai noin oon sanonut!   :Leveä hymy:  Vauhtia niissä sun reisissä kuitenkin riittää, että pelottavat ne on...
Mutta torstaina lähden n klo 17 ajamaan kohti Siiliä joten törmäillään poluilla.



Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Kyllä, torstai on tarkoitus olla "matalan lähtökynnyksen" lenkki... Joskin uusia lähtijöitä ei sitten eka startin jälkeen ole näkynyt. Minun puolestani voidaan lähteä Pataskiltakin vaihtelun vuoksi, jos ei kylmänpeikko kerkii puraista ja pitää jäädä kotiin  :Hymy:

----------


## Kyrdis

Ennättääkö herrasväki sinne 1700 patiskalle, Sammy tulee kovaa käärmelahdesta mutta ajelamma vastaan..

----------


## tirsintarsi

Eiköhän tuonne ehdi.

----------


## JPTH

Kyl.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Kyl

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Yritän olla myöhästymättä... Tulossa olen joka tapauksessa.

----------


## Sammy

Mää lähen vähän 17 jälkeen kurvailemaan polkuja pitkin Siiliin päin.

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos pakkaslenkistä.Kyllä ol pumppaus talkoot,kiitos sielumiehelle toimitellaan takas kun taas kurvaillaan.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Tainnu valako miestä ruveta keljuttamaam se valkoilu eikä ihme

----------


## JPTH

Erinlaista on kapee renkula.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Piti käydä kokeileen pelaako canno.Jos sitä jaksas ruveta käymää fiudella töissä.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Klo.17.00 vai 17.29 onko lähtijöitä.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Oon Konalla töissä, joten ei taida ennättää mukaan.

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Lentsussa.  Ei pysty osallistuu.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Mie olen kans tänään ja huomenna pyörän varassa liikenteessä, joten en taida uskaltaa enää lenkille lähteä...

----------


## Kyrdis

Mie tuun  ainashin kun terveenä ollaan. 1700

----------


## JPTH

Sit 17.00.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Koitan päästä..

----------


## tirsintarsi

Juu, ei mitenkään pääse. Just selvisin kotio vasta  :Hymy:

----------


## Kyrdis

Kiitos lenkurasta taasen, kovin oli mäkipainoitteinen rykäsy

----------


## Rankkis

Kiitokset. Hyvä oli pitkästä aikaa työnnellä.

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos oli mäkiä mukavasti.Ja lopuksi oli kunnon alamäki ja ylämäk Kyrdis harrasti soramontun alamäkee umpihangee läskillä ja sit pyörän kantoa ylös,ei onnistunut vanhukselta.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kyl on leppäkaarteessa hienoja polkuja

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Tänään oli kyllä aika keväistä olla lenkillä. Kolme ihan uutta kasvoa tuli läskeillä vastaan.


Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis



----------


## Kyrdis

Onse hurja tuo Jussi. Raskas keli + vielä rengas. Komia Valko rankkiksella, vähä samanlainen ku Jussilla  :Hymy:

----------


## JPTH

Ol vähän raskasta.Kyl on Rankkiksella hieno peli värikin oikee.

----------


## Sammy

> Ol vähän raskasta.Kyl on Rankkiksella hieno peli värikin oikee.



JPTH:lle ISO peukku! 


Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä vanhus lenti tankon yli hienosti kun naru ja renkula kiepsahti puun taakse.Varmaan siinä rytäkässä hävis gps singaali kun ei piirtänyt kun viivaa pois tullessa.

----------


## Kyrdis

Miejo katoknki että aika suoraan on antanut mennä loppumatkan. Itsekin heitin tangon ylite just ennen kumpusen asfalttin ylitystä, muutenkin olin lenkillä ihan Joosena. Koko ajan kylellää

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Miejo katoknki että aika suoraan on antanut mennä loppumatkan. Itsekin heitin tangon ylite just ennen kumpusen asfalttin ylitystä, muutenkin olin lenkillä ihan Joosena. Koko ajan kylellää



Ihan uusi adjektiivi :Hymy: 

Vedin OTB:n ja Jooset pari kertaa viime lenkillä..

----------


## JPTH

Sen verran ol vielä jerkkua jalois että antaa vaan mennä suoraan.

----------


## Kyrdis

Huomenna se taas koittaa, lumisateinen porukkalenkki 1700? Alkaen gumpusen tien varresta.

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä huomenna ajut.

----------


## JPTH

Pääseköhän sitä pyörällä tänään minnekään tulee lunta aika mukavasti vai meneekö työntö hommiksi.Pitää varmaan käydä ainakin kokeileen klo.17.00.

----------


## Kyrdis

Kokeiltava on. Yritän ehtiä jos ei työmatka veny kamalasti

----------


## Sammy

Minä lähen aukaisemaan polkuja Käärmelahdesta Siiliin päin lumikengillä illalla. Voi olla, että tuuli ja lumi on sotkenut polut. Kokeilla huomenna pyörällä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JPTH

Paikalla työntämällä

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Tulossa ajamalla

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos porukalle.Olipahan työntö hommia.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Kiitoksia seurasta, olipahan hitain porukkalenkki hetkeen vaikka mentiin  ihan valtatie polkuja. N 10km ja pari tuntia. Mukavaahan se on tunkata, kun ei sitä kesällä kehtoo noilla poluilla harrastaa semmosta!

----------


## tirsintarsi

Juuh, semmoinen patikkareissu oli se. Kiitokset täältäkin!

----------


## pikkupoika

Sammy havaittu aamulla särkemässä neitseellistä lumipeitettä Siilin ja Käärmekseen välisellä pyörätiellä Läskillä. Hyvältä näytti.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Tänään pitää käydä lumkengillä aukomassa reittiä.Melkeen pitäs olla lumlingo.

----------


## pikkupoika

Ota se rengas perään kun menet kenkillä! 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Eilen aukasin polkuja Käärmeksestä Siiliin päin lumikengillä rengas mukana. Hyvin aukeee ja sopivan raskasta  :Hymy:  Viikonloppuna jos ei sada niin pitää käydä aukaisemassa lisää.
https://goo.gl/photos/PngZ8YNnw46gcHHQ9

----------


## JPTH

On se hurja vetämään renkulaa.Suattaa olla meikäläiselle tarpeeks raskasta pelkkä lumkengä.

----------


## pikkupoika

Olko JPTH monelta menossa? Minäkin voisin illalla lähtee.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Meillä aurataa

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## noniinno

Tietääkö Siilinjärven hurjat, mikä on polkutilanne Tahkon suunnalla...onko järkeä ottaa fillaria viikonloppuretkelle mukaan?

----------


## Kyrdis

> Tietääkö Siilinjärven hurjat, mikä on polkutilanne Tahkon suunnalla...onko järkeä ottaa fillaria viikonloppuretkelle mukaan?



Vastaillaan vähän muidenkin puolesta. Ei mitään käryä, lunta tullu ainakin reippaasti eikä tietoa onko siellä lumikenkä polkuja yms. Kelkkaurat tahkon suunnassa aika tiheään liikennöityjä

----------


## JPTH

Nyty on osittain tampattu ja kolattu patikkalanlaavusta vähän eteenpäin, vielä pitäs tampata kuvauspaikalle.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

On se Nitro kova jätkä, kumarrus ja kunnioitus.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Huomenna lisää jos jaksaa.

----------


## Sammy

Käärmelahti-sähkölinja on nyt auki. Siitä vielä pätkä Siiliin...


Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

En edes huomannut sinun viestiä eilen vahaks on tullut.Tänään meinasin lähtee noin klo.15.00 jostain puolesta välistä ei jaksa ihan pataskilta asti kävellä kuvauspaikalle.



> Olko JPTH monelta menossa? Minäkin voisin illalla lähtee.
> 
> Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

En piäse kun klo. 16.00. Oon töissä.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Käy vaikka sillon.

----------


## pikkupoika

Minä tuun hakee sut klo.  16.00.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Ok

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Minä lähen kohta tamppaamaan sen lopun siihen parkkilantielle. Pääsee huomenna sitten ajelemaan. 😀

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

On se kova mestari avamaan polkuja ISOJA PEUKKUJA .Myö käydää illenmasta loppu siilin pää.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Käärmelahti-parkkilantie auki. Huomenna ajettavassa kunnossa. 😀



Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

On se mestari.

----------


## JPTH

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

räsäukkoo varten kiertopolku

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

hik,, kohta lenkille hik

----------


## JPTH

Kunnon juomat on sulla nyty pikkupoika sano laatuainetta.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

On hieno polku Sammylla.Nyty on polku auki siiliin.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Kyrdiksellä paljon tyhjemältä näyttää...

Huomenna pitää lähtee kokeilemaan polkuja. ISO kiitos JPTH:lle ja Pikkupojalle! 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos sinne kans.Just tullaan maaliin.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Ei pääse ei.. pitää tulla pois sårkemästä
Edit: 
Sitten pääsi takaisin ajamaan ees mettästö kun laitto paineet nolliin nii  jotenkin kantoi, mutta pehmeyttä on.

----------


## pikkupoika

Huomenna kantaa, malttia, malttia!

----------


## Kyrdis

kiitos auraajille, hyvin kantaa

----------


## Sammy

Tamppaa Kyrdis tuolla se polku läpi pari kertaa niin piäsen minäkin. Ei vielä aamusta oikein kantanut.

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Siili-Hamula tuli kurvailtua,paikoin vielä pehmeetä.Räsäukon kiertopolku kanto hyvin.Kyrdis oli kans kurvailemas.Pikkupoika tais olla kans jälkiä tutkailin.

----------


## JPTH

Nyty on polut hyvät.Siilinpääss on renkula mies pyörähtänyt kiitos Pikkupoika.Hieno keli.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hälle

Kiitos myös omasta puolestani polkujen aukaisijoille! Hyvä oli ajella vaikka vähän joosenakin välillä...

----------


## JPTH

Paikoin pehmeetä..

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Huomenna 1700 patiskalta Lenkkeilemään ellei aivan kaatamalla vettä sada.

----------


## pikkupoika

Mukana

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Oliko lumkengät vai Walkot Salsat Trekit lenkki.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Fillarifoorumilla kun ollaan nii jos sitä pyörillä ihan.

----------


## JPTH

Selma

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Tulossa tulossa

----------


## Rankkis

Mistä lähettää??

----------


## JPTH

Pataskilta

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

No voi vattu... Mie oon Kumpusen varrella.

----------


## tirsintarsi

No lähen vastaan...

----------


## JPTH

Läskiporukka kohti kärmettä.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Kiitos kiitos koko remelille, vaihteeksi hiukan tiukempi setti pyöräilyä, keli oli aikas märkä ja raskas.

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos porukalle oli kyllä raskaskeli.Hyvä kun oli porukkaa saatiin hyvin polkua.Kyllä lopussa hävis vanhuksesta mehut jalat ihan hyytelöö.Jospa sitä sunnuntaina jaksas käydä kurvaileen.

----------


## pikkupoika

Kiitos Herroille. Henkissä selvittiin!

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Mitähä sanos..

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Mitähä sanos..



Sano: "Kiitos"  :Vink:

----------


## Rankkis

Kiitos oli mukavaa, mut huonokuntoselle vaa liikaa :Hymy:

----------


## JPTH

Hieno keli on.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Joo oli ja parempi ajella ku torstaina

----------


## tirsintarsi

Hieno on keli ja polutkin on kunnossa.

----------


## JPTH

Kyl pitää ittekin lähtee on komee ilma.

----------


## JPTH

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Hienot kelit ois ajella mutta ei tässä loman tuiskeessa ennätä piruvie

----------


## JPTH

Kelit on kohdallaan

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Mites onko sitä huomenna ajuporukkaa vai onko kaikki lomilla.

----------


## pikkupoika

Tottakai huomenissa ajellaan. Lomailu on tarkoitettu vain varakkaille ja laiskoille, ei köyhällä oo vara lomailla. Lähtö PATASKILTA.

----------


## Kyrdis

Tänään yön yli ajelulle, joko kissasuareen tai patiskallekki  löysästi. Ei huomenna vissii ennätä mut ajelkee työ työväki

----------


## Rankkis

Mie tuun kans ainaki alkumatkaan  :Vink:

----------


## tirsintarsi

Liekkö tuo viireltä kokoontuminen?

----------


## pikkupoika

Lie se

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Minä lähden ajelemaan klo 17 Käärmeksestä Siiliin päin. Törmäillään jos samoja uria ajellaan.

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Pataskilta

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Jäljistä päätellen ajeltiin ristiin...  :Leveä hymy:  

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Eikun jäljistä päätellen myö oltiin 15min sinun edellä, miten sä et tavoittanut? 😉

Kiitos taas kaikille. Myös sille pyöräilijälle jonka Läskin jälkiä nähtiin.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos.Mukavaa oli.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

On lämmin keli.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Taasko se on siellä metässä?!

----------


## pikkupoika

Eihän tuo tuon kuvan mukaan ole missään mehässä!

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

On siinä puita kuvassa =metsä  :Hymy: 





> Eihän tuo tuon kuvan mukaan ole missään mehässä!
> 
> Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

FAO:n määritelmän mukaan metsänä pidetään yli 5000 neliömetrin aluetta, jonka pinta-alasta latvuskerros täyttää vähintään kymmenen prosenttia. Ei kuvan kaltaista parin vihreän rankan aluetta!! Siis ei metsä.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

No prkl, kai se on uskottava, kun ammattilainen sanoo.





> FAO:n määritelmän mukaan metsänä pidetään yli 5000 neliömetrin aluetta, jonka pinta-alasta latvuskerros täyttää vähintään kymmenen prosenttia. Ei kuvan kaltaista parin vihreän rankan aluetta!! Siis ei metsä.
> 
> Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Parin vihreän rankan alue hiekka-aavikolla=kankastus

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Ol niin kova hinku mettään piti käydä käärmeessä pörräämässä.Kyllä suattaa ensi viikolla olla polut osittain pehmeetä jos kelit lämpee.

----------


## Rankkis

Huomentaa!!

----------


## Kyrdis

Onko ne valkot semmosia pyöriä ettei kehtaa immeisten aikaan ajella  :Hymy:

----------


## tirsintarsi

Sipulia on Rankkiksen ruvennu tekemään mieli.

----------


## JPTH

On komeeta myös Walko.On se hieno peli.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Kehtaaha tolla huipoupelil  :Vink:  
Piti vähä aikaa miettiä et mitähä sipulia ny rupes tekee mieli.  :Hymy:

----------


## JPTH

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Mikäs täällä kurvailla ilma kohdillaan.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Jaa, eipä tarvi enää valitella kevyttä tuulenvirettä Kallansilloillakaan...

Linkki

----------


## tirsintarsi

Oliko huomenna kastumaan menijöitä upottaville poluille vai onko kevättauko?

----------


## JPTH

Eikös se lupaa aurinkoo.Itte meinasin ainakin mennä kokeileen.

----------


## Kyrdis

Menisin vaikka  vesihiihtämään mialuummin mut saatan mie tulla jos aurinko paistaa ja pakkanen narskuu renkaiden alla sekä vahva myötäistuuli koko matkan

----------


## Sammy

Huomenna Konalla töihin niin illasta ei ehdi. La-su välisenä yönä pitäisi olla pakkasella niin saattaa hanki kantaa sunnuntaina... 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kumpu vai pata klo:17.00.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Kaipa tuota voisi sinne Pataan yrittää ehtiä raahautua...

----------


## JPTH

Sit pata

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Onpa mukavan näköstä. Harmi kun ei päässy mukaan

----------


## JPTH

Välillä näin.Kiitos oli taas mukava lenkki.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Hankia täytyy kohta lähtee kokeilee kestääkö.Pihassa kesti hyvin kävellä.

----------


## Sammy

Justiinsa oon ite lähdössä kanssa samoihin hommiin. Vaatteet vaan päälle ja menoksi.

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Kyllä pihalla ainakin pääsi ajamaan jonkun verran upotti mutta uskoisin että metsässä aika makeaa ois, ittehön taidan skipata ja autoilla saatana

----------


## JPTH

paikon kestää hyvin välillä humahtaa

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

aukeella hyvin,metäs heikkoo.tarina golfilla loisto paanat

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Ei huono    

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

kohta kuopiossa hanki myöten.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Oli kyllä mukava hankikanto aukeilla paikoilla. Sahailin siilin ja Vuorelan välissä motarin kahtapuolta . Ja olimnpa kahteen otteeseen   myös kallavedellä.

Alkumatkan taivalsin nopeassa osastossa eli lentojoukkojen mukana.
Matkaseurana oli 2 joutsenta, valitettavasti kuvaus ei onnistunut vaudissa. 

 

Jalkojen loputtua lyöttäydyin rauhallisempaa seuraa, eli Nitron pesii.  Tällä kertaa oli helpompi kuvatakin, kun vauhti oli rauhallisempi.

 


Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## masukki

ajettiinkohan ristiin

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä mentiin minä kävin kuopion päässä.

----------


## Sammy

Heitin tänään sellaisen leppoisan pelto-järvi lenkin. Mukavasti kantoi kun aukeilla pysyi.



Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

> Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Joku hylännä muovisen Trekin jonnekin peltoaukiolle. Jälistä päätellen jatkana jalkasin matkaa. Ei kukkaan tiää missätuo on? Hakisin pois kuleksimasta!

----------


## Sammy

> Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kyllähän nuo ihmiset heittelöö kaikenlaista muoviroskaa luontoon. Toiset jättää jäälle kaikenlaista, että kun jäät sulavat niin painuvat pohjaan. Poissa näkyvistä poissa mielestä...  :Vink:

----------


## pikkupoika

Painunoonko tuo Walko edes pohjaan? On se semmoinen ihmekapistus. Porukkalenkilläkin ne sikiävät harva se viikko, on lyhyt itämisaika.

En minä muuten tuota Trekkiä mut saishan siitä nuo jarrut ja polkimet Beargreaseen ja etuhaarukan Muklukkiin. Loppurunkon vois sitten kaupata jollekin Walkokuskille. :Hymy: 

Ja Answerille löytys kans käyttöö!!!

----------


## tirsintarsi

Mahtaakohan tuo kantaa enää näin iltasesta, tointaako käydä pyörähtämässä?

----------


## JPTH

Elkää nyt Walkoo uppottako mereen on se vaan niin hieno peli ja toimii vielä niin hienosti.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Ei missään nimissä vesistöön, pohjavesiemme pilaaminen sattuu rankasti omaan nilkkaan.

Jospa sitä lähtisi puutöitä tekemään polkujen varsille kun silmät vedessä saa ajella kun risut kirvelöö

----------


## pikkupoika

Patasg-xc klo. 17.00

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Oogoo guuguu

----------


## Kyrdis

Ferrr.. Fiatin yksilö jätti tien varteen mutta päästiin sieltä pois ja yritetään ennättää tännekki sscx mtb otb xco ajuihib

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos.Se ol semmonen lenkura.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

No ei se aina voi lentee. Hoitelehan ittes kuntoon.

Myö lähettiin sinun perään katsomaan, jotta pääset kotia. Mut olit mennyt tietä pitkin. Hyvä jotta pääsit kotia.   Käytiin sitten ajelemassa pikkupätkä Leppäkaarteen lumikenkä polkuja. 

Kyllä kulukoo nuorisolla pyörä pelottavan nopiaan. Kiitos kaikille seurasta.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Polkuja ajelin takas ihan hissun kissun.Kiitos huolen pidosta.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Lisää hyljättyjä romuja

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä Walkot valtaa maan.

----------


## Sammy

Kohta lähen ehtimään noita romuja... 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Lllllllliukasta

----------


## JPTH

Huonosti hanki kantaa.

----------


## JPTH

Renkulat vaihdettu maantielenkit alkoi.Hieno ilma ol vaikka tuuli tuiverti.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Uraa tulee!

----------


## JPTH

Onpa Polut loisto kunnossa .Tulkee kurvaileen.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Ei kellää ois ylimääräsenä takajarrua? Walkossa ee toimi. Yleensä ei mitää vikoja mut ny sattu tällänen.

----------


## JPTH

On ne vaan hyviä peliä Walkot.Mullakaan ei ole ollut oikestaan mitään vikaa,ei kun olihan siinä jouduttin vaihtaa yksi venttiilin sielu.Onko huomenna porukka lähdös kurvaileen,jospa sitä ittekin vois sykketää.

----------


## pikkupoika

Kumpi?

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Mie passoon tältä viikolta.

----------


## JPTH

Pata.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Mie mä ja itekki tuun

----------


## Rankkis

Pääseeks siel 29+llla??

----------


## JPTH

kyllä vaan

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos olipa taas hieno torjantai lenkura

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Hyvä oli. Väärä kulkine taas vaan.

----------


## pikkupoika

Kulkine oli oikea, reitinvalinta  sille kulkineelle väärä! Kiitos taas.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Olin kanssa lenkillä, mutta olitte menneet eri suuntaan. Kävin Kumpusella kääntymässä ja ajelin takasin. Polut on kyllä hyvässä kunnossa. Hiihtäjiä oli paljon laduilla ja muutama tuttukin näkyi. 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Kivvoo oli, vaikka mettäpätkillä sai huilata, tosin kovalla alustalla jäi sitten jälkeen. Kyllä se vaan kantaa

----------


## pikkupoika

Maantie kausi voi alkaa! Vanhus on valmis. Se laihdutti talven aikaan 1,3kg.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

> Maantie kausi voi alkaa! Vanhus on valmis. Se laihdutti talven aikaan 1,3kg.
> 
> Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Virvelit vaihtunut Sramiin.  

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Tarviiks kukaa tahkolle lippua. Kaveri ei lähekkää ni 50€ ois kuulmaan yks lippu

----------


## Kyrdis

Mie voisin ottaa yöajoa varten kyl sen varalle kun ei tuo lyhyt etappi oikeen napostele pelkästään

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Kyl se mulle passaa

----------


## tirsintarsi

No enkö minä jo yhen ostanut sinulta... Toivottavasti ei ole sama  :Hymy: 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rankkis

Eiku toinen on sen lisäks.

----------


## Kyrdis

> Kyl se mulle passaa



Jätetään kuitenkin vitsaiöut vähemmälle  ja emmie sitä tarvitse kuhan lämpimikseen höpöttelen

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Sinusta ku ei tiiä koskaa

----------


## Pekka.S

Onkohan kellään tietoa missä kunnossa mahtaa olla Tahkon ympäri kiertävä maastopyöräreitti tällä hetkellä? Onko siellä ollut talvella polkua ylipäätään?
Kävi sellainen ajatus mielessä, että lähtisi viikonloppuna emännän kanssa kiertämään sen lenkin joku aamu, jos olisi ollut yöpakkasia.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Ei tietoa Tahkosta...
Onko kukaan menossa minnekkään?

----------


## JPTH

Ei saa urheilla vielä,jospa huomenna sais luvan.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Kipeänä niin ei pysty eikä kykene mihkään

----------


## tirsintarsi

Ookoo, noh kahteen viikkoon en ole itekkään ajellut, joten käynpä sitten ihane kevyehkösti Rampulolla asfalttia tutkailemassa.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## pikkupoika

Jos jotakuta kiinnostaa tollanen 3T hiilikuitunen Aerotundo tanko niin mulla ois joutavana. Käytetty 1/2h. 

 





Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

hinta ja leveys.

----------


## pikkupoika

150 euroa ja 42cm

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Liian kapee.

----------


## Kyrdis

Kiinasta suap leveempee ja halvemmalla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JPTH

Tilaamaan pikkupoijan tanko ol halpa.

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Jos jotakuta kiinnostaa tollanen 3T hiilikuitunen Aerotundo tanko niin mulla ois joutavana. Käytetty 1/2h.




Eikö se ollukkaa hjuva?

----------


## pikkupoika

On se hyvä, mutta! Oon tottunut semmoseen missä se lasku on pienempi. Eli alaotetanko laskee loivemmin alas ja vähemmän. Tuntu jotenkin häijyltä tuossa rullilla ajaessa kun alatanko on niin alhaalla. Saattamaan tuohon kyllä tottua kun ajas vaan. Mut taidan kuitenkin tilata saman tanko pienemmällä puotoksella.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Oisko aamulla lähdössä maantielenkkiä jollain pyörällä,noin 2-3h.Vaikka suuntima maaninka.

----------


## Sammy

> Oisko aamulla lähdössä maantielenkkiä jollain pyörällä,noin 2-3h.Vaikka suuntima maaninka.



Mää meinasin aamulla lähteä tästä kotoa Väänälänrannan suuntaan... 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Minä lähen klo.9.00 lujan risteys jos joku tulee lähen läskillä.Munkkikahvit pois tullessa kinnulanlahti.

----------


## Sammy

Käviskö JPTH:lle Pielavesi-Pulkonkoski...

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Tuleeko siitä kuin pitkä matka.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Siilistä 90 km 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Voihan sitä lähtee kokieleen miten jaksaa.Sauttaa olla äkäseltää liin pitkä matka.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Mie tuun kans. Tuskaa ihanaa!


Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Läskillä vai potkurilla

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Läskillä. Ei mulla oo potkuria.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Sit kello 9 tuleeko sammy matkalta kyytiin.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Minä hyppään matkalta mukaan.

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Ok

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos mestareille lenkistä ja veto avusta.Kyllä vanhus oli vanhus hieno reitti ol.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Kiitos nuorelle poijanklopille eli Sammylle vetotyöstä. Hyvä oli taas tulla siinä leveän hartian takana. Kiitos JPTH hyvin suojelit minun selkää. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Hyvä oli lenkki. On se mukava ajella mestareiden kanssa. Kiitoksia JPTH:lle kahvista. 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## masukki

Onko vielä paljon lunta poluilla siilissä, vai paikat jään peitossa? 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pekka.S

> Onko vielä paljon lunta poluilla siilissä, vai paikat jään peitossa? 
> 
> Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



On lunta. Poluilla sellaset 20-30 cm kovaa lunta ja läskillä ajettavissa. Uran vieressä polveen asti pehmosta.

----------


## Kyrdis

Ajetaanko sitä tänää vaikoeikö

----------


## JPTH

Meinasin käydä ainakin kattoon pääseekö siellä minnekään,Kumpunen 17.00

----------


## pikkupoika

Yritän tulla

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä oli polut hyvässä kunnossa.Kesä meninkiä.Kiitos mestareille.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Kiitos suurmestareille Kyrdis ja JPTH mukavasta lenkurasta.

Oli tänään semmoista väsyneiden miesten taaperrusta. JPTH:lla oli tänään paras jalka ja Kyrdiksellä paras pyörä, mää olin vaan mukana :Hymy: . Aamulla Tallinnaan tankkaus reisulle, mut ens viikolla taas ajetaan.

----------


## Kyrdis

Kiitosta täältäkki päin, jospa se alkaisi läskin ajokausi olemaan paketissa pesua vaille, poluilla pääsee kyllä kapoisemmillakin kunhan uralla pysyy.

----------


## JPTH

Maantie ajot

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

On se mestari polkeen läskillä maantietä,hyvä että pysy kapeella mukana.Kyllä oli ihme tuulilenkki,kyllä tuuli osas pyöriä vastaan. Hyvä lenkki ajeltiin 110 km tuli.Kiitos kahveesta ja vehnäsestä.

----------


## pikkupoika

Kiitos Nitromestarille seurasta ja vedosta. Oli vähän raju reeni tänään. Lähtiessä jalat jo kuin mummon kävelykeppi ( ei eilinen mäkihiihto harjotus Tahkolla tukenut oikein tämän päivän lenkkiä ), mut tulihan se jotenkin siihen 90km asti. Loppu oli melkosta selviämis taistelua, kävi oksennuskin pariin otteesen jo kurkussa kääntymässä. Mut hyvä treeni oli. Nyt voi lähtee hyvillä mielin pariks päiväksi Tahkolle työporukalla juomaan jaloviinaa, siellä treenataan melkovarmasti tuota oksennus hommaa enemmänkin. :Hymy: 

Oli kyllä omituinen tuuli tänään, täysikierros kierrettiin ja ei ajettu myötäseen kuin joku 5-10km. Ei voi ymmärtää.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Irti on!!! Eikä ees mitään mennyt rikki... Kiitän Pikkupoikaa ratkaisevasta vihjeestä!

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Joko tappajasepeli on harjattu kevleiltä pois. Pitäisi tulla huomenna Siiliin ja aloittaa maantiepyöräily?

----------


## Kyrdis

Toivalan kohdilla  uudella pyörätien pätkällä mikä menee teollisuusalueen lävitse on sepeliä suht runsaasti kuin myös Toivalan kelvillä kohti jännevirtaa,   muuten puhdasta kylän pinnasta kohti Kuopiota. Pohjoisen suunnasta ei viimeisintä tietoa.

----------


## Sammy

Siilistä Maaningalle päin ei ole harjattu. 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Kuopio harjaamatta

----------


## pikkupoika

> Irti on!!! Eikä ees mitään mennyt rikki... Kiitän Pikkupoikaa ratkaisevasta vihjeestä!Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk



Ollos hyvä! Pakko myöntää että vaikka olen koneopin ammatilainen, niin tämä vinkki oli varastettu tuolta naisilta. Kun lemmenleikeissä yrittää kans vähän pyöritellä sen ikuisen ees taas jyystön lisäksi, niin naisväki on pysynyt tyytyväisenä. Mut toimii näköjään myös koneopin saralla! :Hymy:  No ei vaines, tuon opin intissä pioneerikomppanian koneryhmän porauskursilla kun pyöriteltiin poratankoja pois kalliosta käsin kun ne hirtti sinne kiinni kun ei osattu porata suoraan edes 20metriä. Minä kysymään vääpeliltä jotta miten tuon tankon saa pois tuolta, niin se toi semmosen puolitoista metriä pitkän jakarin ja sano jotta pyörittele tuolla. Minä aloin veivaamaan sitä sieltä millikerrallaan pois ja kysyin vääpeliltä että onko yhtään tankoa jäänyt kallioon, niin vääpeli sano että ei. Sit se kysy multa että paljonko mulla on palvelusta jälellä ja minä sanoin jotta semmonen 280 vuorokautta, niin se sanoi jotta ei jää tääkään tanko kallioon. Sen päivän pyörittelin sillä jakarilla hiki päässä ja kyllä se sit sieltä nous!

Nyt kyllä pelottaa että mihin "hipotolppaan" tuo Thomsoni vaihtuu?

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Ollos hyvä! Pakko myöntää että vaikka olen koneopin ammatilainen, niin ... kyllä se sit sieltä nous!
> 
> Nyt kyllä pelottaa että mihin "hipotolppaan" tuo Thomsoni vaihtuu?



 :Leveä hymy: 
Tuli mistä tuli, niin hyvä neuvo oli. Thompson ei vaihdu yhtään mihinkään, pistetään vähän enemmän rasvaa väliin ja tyrkätään takas paikoilleen.

----------


## Kyrdis

Missä kaikki porukkalenkkeöijät on?

----------


## Sammy

> Missä kaikki porukkalenkkeöijät on?



Työmatkapyöräilemässä... Ei ehdi kello 17. Jos suoraan jäisi niin sitten.  

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Huilia vähän.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hälle

Oli voorumilla niin hiljaista, että kävin jo päivällä.

----------


## JPTH

Hieno keli on.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pekka.S

Tietääkös herrasväki tämähetkistä polkujen tilannetta kumpunen - motocrossrata välillä? Vieläkö siellä on lunta ja löytyykö sieltä jo sulia polkuja?

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Satoi välillä räntääkin...  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Oisko keskiviikoksi lenkkiä. Ranta Toivala tiellä tai sitten metsässä ajoa sekä työntämistä.

----------


## JPTH

Töissä ie pääse.

----------


## Kyrdis

Oisko tänään lährijöitä

----------


## JPTH

Ei pääse töissä.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Kalpa-Tappara matsissa kohottamassa kuntoa penkkiURHEILEMALLA.

----------


## Kyrdis

Haet siis myös niitä tappion kokemuksia sieltä kaukaa kaupungista. Eipä tuo keli kaksinen ole, jospa sitä sitten Levon kautta

----------


## Sammy

Työvuoro loppuu huomenna. Tänäänkän ei ehi... 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

> Haet siis myös niitä tappion kokemuksia sieltä kaukaa kaupungista.



Jossainhan minun on reenattava niitäkin, niin ei sitten kisoissa tunnu niin pahalta kun jonkun "Sinkulahullun" pyörä on 17sekunttia aikasemmin maalissa! 

PS Lisäks Sammy on reenanna niin paljon jotta se pyyhkii meillä molemmilla pöytää!!!

----------


## JPTH

Vielä pääs talvipoluille.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

On siellä aikas kurjaa ajella, luulen ma. Mutta niin se on pikitielläkin kun kurkkuun koskoo   aina jälkeenpäin. Antaa mehtäsrä lumet sulaa niin sitten suunnataan sinne taasen

----------


## JPTH

Hyvin pääsee väliillä työntää.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä on yllätävän paljon vielä paikoin lunta metäs.Hitaasti ilma lämpenee,taitaa tulla jääkausi.

----------


## Kyrdis

Ens lauantaina jos sitä lähdettäisiin aamusta ajamaan kohti Buijjoa, jota sitten noustaisiin pariin kertaan ja rauhallisesti kahvien kautta takaisin  jotain reittiä. Olisiko halukkaita jonoajelua varten.

----------


## Sammy

Mää oon tulossa Konalla mukaan. Nyt vielä flunssa painaa, mutta eiköhän se siitä.

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Täällä Sammyn kohtalotoveri. Minä oon ens lauantaina partiotaito kisoissa, ei pääse

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Kun ei nenä vuoda (tai ole muuten vain tukossa), niin kurkku on kipeä tai kutittaa niin vietävästi. Meinasin nyt rauhallisesti aloitella tällä viikolla, joten katsotaan mikä on tilanne lauatagina sit.

----------


## Rankkis

Oliko tänään kukaan menossa ajelee?

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Sairaana, ei pääse

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Töissä.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Mastoon 17.oo kumpucity

----------


## Kyrdis

Kuis se huominen  keväinen polkukirmaisu hienossa auringon  paisteessa

----------


## tirsintarsi

Mie voin yrittää, käännyn takasin, jos ruppee tuntumaan pahalta. Moneltako oli aikomusta mennä?

----------


## JPTH

Töissä vaihteeks.

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Töissä vaihteeks.



Koukataan sitten sitä kautta pesemässä pyörät (ja moikkaamassa)  :Hymy:

----------


## JPTH

Tervetuloa.

----------


## Kyrdis

Oisko se 8.45-9.00 Siilinjärven K-Raudan kulmilla.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Niinkai sitten.





> Oisko se 8.45-9.00 Siilinjärven K-Raudan kulmilla.

----------


## Sammy

Koitan kanssa ehtiä mukaan.

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pekka.S

Tilasin jälkiasennussähkömoottorin polkupyörään ajatuksena asentaa se vanhaan maasturiin. Maasturi oli kuitenkin ehtinyt maatua niin kauan, että keskiö ei lähde irti millään. Pääsen siis pyöräostoksille.

Sattuisiko kellään lojumaan varastossa vanhaa maasturia/retkipyörää mistä mahdollisesti haluaisi eroon? Vaatimukset on melko vaatimattomat:
- BSA keskiö pitäisi löytyä, että saa moottorin asennettua.
- Kuskin pituus 173 cm, joten siihen jollain tavalla osuva
- Ei jalkajarruja
- Takana saisi olla muutama lehti vaihteita, ei haittaa vaikka olisi kymmenenkin. Kuusikin riittää.

Halpahan tämän pitäisi myös olla. Mielellään max. 200 €.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Sori, ei ole vanhaa maasturia tarjota... Mutta kun kauppaa aletaan käymään, niin jos joku haluaa kokeilla upean sinisiä M-kokoisisa Castellin T-paitoja (Team SKY Aero Race 5.1 ja Team SKY Podio), niin voisin luopua, kun eivät oikein istu. Kerran on käytetty päällä.

----------


## Kyrdis

Taitaa olla pikkasen  liian "slim fittiä"

----------


## Sammy

Väärän teamin paita...

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Taitaa olla pikkasen  liian "slim fittiä"







> Väärän teamin paita...



Toinen on hivenen nafti ja toinen vaan ei istu oikein. Mää en noille tiimeille tee eroa  :Hymy:  Aluspaitoina olisivat joka tapauksessa menneet. Noh, pistän torille kybällä kibale, josko joku kelpuuttaisi.

----------


## JPTH

Johan rupee kesäpolut näkyy.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Hienot polut on auranneet.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kesä tulee.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

On loistokeli

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos Sammylle lenkkiseurasta.On vielä paikoin lunta poluilla.Kyllä jouduttiin Pikkupoijan hommia tekemään ol tulitikkuja kaatunut polulle.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

> Kyllä jouduttiin Pikkupoijan hommia tekemään ol tulitikkuja kaatunut polulle.
> 
> Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ilmankos meitsille ei riitä töitä, kun akateemiset tekee munkin työt! No huilaillaan nyt kun on mahdollista.

----------


## Kyrdis

Mitenkäs se oisko hyomemma maastolenkkiå nii tietää ajaako ketjut punaisena töistä poispäin vai vieläkö huiluutellaan

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä ajetaan huomen ketjut punasena mettään.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Jaa, jaksaskohan sitä sen Puijon reissun jäliltä jo...





> Kyllä ajetaan huomen ketjut punasena mettään.
> 
> Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Yks puolkuntonen pikkunassikka vois kans tulla

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Onkosenytviiteltäjossain? Voisin valua jonnekkii pyörän kanssa :Hymy:

----------


## JPTH

1700 kumpu

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Nyty rupes tapahtuun.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos lenkurasta mukavaa ol pitkästä aikaa.Mestarit ajattivat talvipolkuja,mistähän lie löysivät.Itte viimeks ajelin kesäpolkuja.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Vähä kipiäks meinaa tehdä mutta huomenna yritetään 1700 BadaguGgula

----------


## hälle

Voisin yrittää herätä ajoissa, mutta älkää odotelko pitkään...

----------


## pikkupoika

Minä kävin jo pikku pk lenkuran ajamassa. Taidan keskittyä Usa-Suomi peliin.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Voip olla, että jää väliin tälläkertoo. Ilimestyn jos ilimesryn paikalle.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## JPTH

Kaikki vaan kurvaileen.Eikä mitään pelejä jäädä kattoon mehäs on paremmat pelit.Pataskille kaikki.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Pitää itsekkin skipata. Flunssassa toinna lähteä riuhtomaan

----------


## Sammy

Minä en vielä tänään Pataskille ehdi  

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hälle

Pommiin män. Kuuden yövuoron jälkeen hieman haastavaa tämä rytmin kääntö...

----------


## JPTH

Ei ollut tungosta.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Se on tuo Valko nii ei kukaan kehtaa samassa porukassa ajaa.  Tulee kato kateus pintaan

----------


## tirsintarsi

No ei tiälläkään ketään ole...

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## tirsintarsi

Eipä oo enää Valkokaan täällä.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## JPTH

Walko löyty.On se vaan hienopeli.Kiitos lenkurasta Tirsintarsi.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Peurunkaan vielä muutama  päivä halvemmalla ilmolla. Siellä ois voittopokaalia tarjolla kun ei fatbike sarjaan ole kukaan lähdössä täydelle matkalle. Nyt hoplop

----------


## pikkupoika

Otatko Sammy sen vai hainko minä?

Oisko huomenna aamupäivästä lähtijöitä tielle hidas 100- 150km.  Ilmoja tänään, muuten menen itseni kanssa!

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Oisko ollut tarjolla lyhempää matkaa.Vai minne meenas mestarit lähtee.

----------


## Sammy

Mää varmaan lähen, mutta en vielä oo ehtinyt ilmoittautua. Lähe Pikkupoikakin mukkaan. 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Voidaan ajaa lyhkäsempikin, minä jatkan lopun sitten yksin. Ihan minne päin kiinnostaa, pohjoiseen, etelään, itään, länteen. Aamulla tuuloo pohjoisesta mut se kääntyy sitten länteen. Mielellään myötätuulessa,  niin pysyy syke alhaalla ja säästyy energiaa. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Joo lähenmää!  Mut en oo vielä itsekään ilmoittautunut. Pitänee huomenna tai kerkeehän tuota vielä maanantainakin.  Siellähän oli pelkkää alamäkeä eli 66km?

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Monelta JPTH aamulla Abc risteyksessä??? Ajetaan mikä lenkki sulle käy. Minä sooloilen siitä eteenpäin.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Klo.9.25 mentäiskö etelään.

----------


## pikkupoika

Ok

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos lenkkiseurasta 140 km tul.

----------


## pikkupoika

Kiitos JPTH:lle vedosta, taisit olla tänään semmoiset 135km keulilla tuulehalkojana. Kiitos kahveista, keskusteluista, väittelyistä ja lenkeilijä tyttösten pepuista.

Tirsintarsille kiitos alkumatkan seurasta.

----------


## Kyrdis

Ajellaankos tänään, joskus 1500 jälkeen ennättäs polkeskelemaan.

----------


## JPTH

Itte kikypäivä töitä mut vois ennättää 15.30

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Oisko se sit 16oo PATAkukkulan infotaulu.

----------


## pikkupoika

Yritän löytää paikalle

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Ok

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Mie olen tulossa kans mutta voin hivenen myöhästyä. TARINAN I-N-F-O-taululle.

----------


## JPTH

Ok

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä oli tosi hiljanen lenkura.Vähän renkula kokeiluja.Kiitos kyllä ol taas mukavaa.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Kiitos Herroille!

----------


## Sammy

Tsemppiä Peurunkaan lähtijöille!!   

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

http://kotinet.com/rastimyl/Hellaant...28.5.2017.html

Kovasti on mestarit ajaneet!! 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä hienosti mestarit on kurvailleet Onnee.

----------


## pikkupoika

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hälle

Onneksi olkoon!

----------


## Kyrdis

Kiitosta vuan. Ei ollunna kameraa mukana kun pikkupoika kävi hakemassa voittopokaalin. Laitetaan Tarja K:n ottama hyvä otos mestarin menosta. Pekka nyt menee aina nii tolokuttoman kovvoo ja niin tänäänkin! 
Ihan makia kilipailu kaikinpuolin

----------


## pikkupoika

Pekka ajo kyllä todella upeasti, eli tolkuttoman kovaa. Pitänee seuraavissa karkeloissa käyvä lähössä laittamassa sille sen rengas perään, en kyllä tiiä jotta hiljentäskö sekään sen menoa!

Kalle nyt on tuollainen eläin, ei voi kun ihailla! Ilman vaihteita teräspyörällä ja radalla missä ei ole kuin nousua. Tai niin kuin Kalle sen tullessa itse kiteytti: Tuntuihan se hel..ti upealta laittaa ohi täpäri

Pivotista missä on hiilari vanteet!

Kyllä ol vanhukselle hapokas ja tuskanen rata!

----------


## Kyrdis

Onko tänään mastoilijoita. Lunssaa meinaa taas tehdä mut kai mie tuun. Padagüggülå 16,18-1700?

----------


## tirsintarsi

Nyt ei kyllä jaksa. Mut kolmelta voi tulla seuraan Kuopiosta Siiliin, jos joku liikkuu välillä  :Hymy: 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rankkis

Tuun näillä näkymin

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Voi olla et ei kerkee viideks vielä jyväskylässä

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

> Nyt ei kyllä jaksa. Mut kolmelta voi tulla seuraan Kuopiosta Siiliin, jos joku liikkuu välillä 
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk



Mää lähen kolmen jälkeen töistä joten ehkä n 15.30 Wurthin kohdalla.

----------


## tirsintarsi

About niitä main varmaankin olen niillä tienoilla. Kovasti ei voi ajaa, kun on sadekamppeet, happojalat ja maasturi  :Hymy:  Mut jos haluat voin ootella siinä, jos ehdin ensin...

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## JPTH

Menee itellä klo.18.00 tulen perässä jonnekin suuntaan.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Tarkoitus olisi miulla ainakin suunnata vuoristohon kasurilan suuntaan, hissilinja näyttäisi olevan suhteellisen sulanut.

----------


## pikkupoika

Minä yritän tulla 17.00 siihen PATASKILLE. Ja koska se on mäellä, niin reitti siitä eteenpäin on melkovarmasti ALAMÄKEÄ?

----------


## JPTH

Tulen kasurilaan päin kun kerkee

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Kiitoksia ajajille, oli kova lenkura, ehkä turhankin kova mutta onneks keli oli nätti ja lämpöinen

----------


## Rankkis

Oli kyllä nätti keli. Kiitokset seurasta

----------


## JPTH

Hyvin jaksovat polkee kasurilaa ees taas.Itellä ei mitään mehuja.Kiitos seurasta

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Joo pääsin vihdoin pois saunasta. Kolmet löylyt piti ottaa ennen kuin Ukko suli. On se tää kesäpyöräily kivaa!

Hyvä reeni oli. Ei ollut liian kova. Pitäs aina sillon tällöin Vetellä näitä, valmistas noita kovempia ajuja varten hyvin. Voin lähteä toistekin! 

Vai ei ollut JPTH:lla jalakoo, ukko näytti miten ajellaan portaat ylös. On se HUIMA SÄLLI. Ens kerralla männäänkin sitten Kuilunmäen  portaiden,  niin saat näyttää miten puunsälöt vaan lentää kun Walko syöksyy ylös.

Kiitos taas HERROILLE.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Justko se piti kuva ottaa ku jalkauduin 😣

----------


## Kyrdis

Eikait se Timolle käyny kovasta kun vielä lähdettiin ajamaan kuilunmäkkee ja patagugguloo ja  ja ja vaikka sun mitä. Portaat meni Jussilla hienosti, alko heti valkot kiinnostamaan

----------


## Rankkis

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/59304f8a...601-WA0006.mp4

----------


## JPTH

Walko kävi hyvin rappusiin.Kiitos



> https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/59304f8a...601-WA0006.mp4

----------


## pikkupoika

Kunhan sinäkin Kalle tulet tämmöiselle korkealle iälle, niin sinäkin opit tietämään milloin pitää lähteä kotiin Äidin helmoihin!!!

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Nyty tarkenee jo ilman villahousuja.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Hieno keli on.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Juu, ei vielä mene ajamalla ylös asti.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## JPTH

Uusiks vaan yrittään

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Mites huomen oisko kevyttä maantielenkkiä 2-3h.

----------


## pikkupoika

Ois klo.17.00 K-raudan nurkalla

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Töistä kottiin noin 15 alkaen.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä käy.

----------


## Kyrdis

Minua ei toinna odotella, ei vielä uskalla rääkkiä ottaa

----------


## tirsintarsi

Eipä ollu tuossa viitisen minuuttia sitten vielä ketään... Jatkoin kotio ja tänne jään.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## JPTH

On oltu jo 10 min

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Tulin judtiinsa töistä kotio. Ei ehi mukkaan  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Ei nyt jaksa lähteä kun just tulin JPTH kanssa lenkiltä,  ehkä ens viikolla.....

Kiitos NitroMestarille taas lenkistä, mukavasta seurasta, 700€ munkki kahvista ( maistu kyllä ihan samalle kuin halvemmatkin ) ja mielenkiintoisista keskusteluista.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Miltä se näyttäisi aikataulullisesti jos sitä tahkon lenkuran ois ajanut 17.6.2017 eli lauantaina ja ihan rauhallisesti oisko lähtijöitä. Näyttää vahvasti siltä että Laajavuori jääp välistä tänä vuonna.. ei ennätä parantua

----------


## pikkupoika

Mukana ehkä Melkovarmasti toivottavasti

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos pikkupoijalle mukavasta lenkurasta.Kyllä ol halvat munkit.Hän vois lähtee kans tutustuun tahkoon jos ei oo muuta.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hälle

Tahkolle ehkä joo kyllä, jos lapsi ei lähde Himokselle alamäkeä ajamaan. Almanakkaan.

----------


## devon

Erikoista miiten poluilla tuntui joku paino laskeutuvan kurkusta varpaisiin, vaikka jokusen kerran jo tullut maantiellä sotkettua... Devon is back! ...ja naattii...

----------


## pikkupoika

Tervetuloa takaisin " Sekopäisien pyöräilijöiden" joukkoon.  Me jo luultiin että ... Devon is lost... Siitä se kunto taas lähtee kasvuun.

----------


## JPTH

Hieno homma teretulemas takas kurvaileen.

----------


## Sammy

Pikkupoika ajellut taas kovasti!! Onnittelut 😁
http://www.tulospalvelu.profiili.fi/...skyla_10.6.htm

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Kiitos, kiitos

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Komee keli on.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Kiärmelahdessa oli kans aurinkoo.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## JPTH

Kelit vaan jatkuu.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Oisko sitä huomenna jonnekin päin lähtijöitä mettää vai maantietä.

----------


## Rankkis

Mennää mettää

----------


## Kyrdis

Jou matkahan tullahan tulossahan olenhanahan

----------


## JPTH

Sit mettää pada vai kumpu klo.17.00

----------


## Rankkis

Kumpi vaaaa

----------


## Kyrdis

Infotaululle pataskille vatuloimaan

----------


## Rankkis

Sinne siis jos luvan saa 😎

----------


## tirsintarsi

Mie lähen rouvan kanssa kohti Motocross-rataa ja yritän tulla vastaan porukkaa sieltä sit.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Nyt olisin Kumpusen tien varrella... 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## tirsintarsi

Suatan rouvan kotio ja ajan takas tähän Kumpusen tien varteen... 

...ja jatkan jonnekin kohti Kiärmestä ihan iseksein...

----------


## JPTH

Olipa taas vähän erinlaista pyöräilyä Kiitos porukalle

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mjp-2017

Kiitokset aloittelijan opastamisesta uusien reittien pariin. Takaisinkin löysin ihan hyvin ja en ollut edes kuin pari minuuttia aikataulusta myöhässä kun olin tyttöä jalkapallo treeneistä hakemassa. Jatkan tämän threadin seuraamista ja ehkä uskaltaudun mukaankin seuraavilla kerroilla alusta lähtien :Hymy: . Tässä sitä pikku hiljaa oppii asioita. Maastopyörä ollut vasta reilun kuukauden ja sitä ennen olen markettikuntopyörällä polkenut lähinnä hiekkateitä/asfaltti sekoitelmia. Maastopyöräilyyn sysäyksen sain Siilin ladun järjestämästä demo illasta toukokuun puolella ja kun touhu oli liian hauskaa niin sitten piti vetää nopeat johtopäätökset asiasta  :Hymy: .

----------


## Kyrdis

Huomenna lauantaina sitä tahkon kierrosta ajamaan.Kello n.9.30 piazzalta lähtö ja tahti pidetään semmoisena että kaik maltellaan mettästä vuotella poikkeen.

----------


## hälle

Tulossa, yritän keretä...

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos hieno reissu ol vanhuksesta hävis kyllä mehut.Kiitos pikkupoijalle kyydistä.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hälle

Kiitos porukalle myös omasta puolestani. Hyvä oli kenraaliharjoitus...

----------


## JPTH

Joko porukka juhannukseen.Vai onko kurvailijota.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Duunissa ei kerkee!!!

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Ajellaan joku toinen päivä, kamalasti kaikkee vaikkei mitään.

----------


## JPTH

Ok käyn itte tekemäs parikymmentä Kommia.Hyvää Jussia mestareille.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Nyt on JPTH:lla Jussi asenne kohillaan. Suomen Suvi ja Komia!!! 

Hyvät Juhannukset kaikille. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä on kylmä ilma.Ei tule kun pummia joutaa kotio.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

No onpa hyvä, että en sitten millään jaksana lähtee... 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## JPTH

Melkein takapihalla

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Nitro Mestari on Oulunmäellä vetämässä mäkitreeniä! 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Hyvin alako tämäkin juhannus. Läksin maantiepyörällä kohti Keitelettä anoppilaan  juhannuksen viettoon. No pääsin minä 7 km. Kaitatien risteyksessä auto kolmiontakaa eteen ja minä jarrut pohjassa keulanyli auton kuskinpuolen takaoveen kädet edellä. No siitä maahan ja auto ajo vielä vasemman jalan yli. Mies ehkä ehyt, pyörästä satula paskana. Nyt jatkettiin sitten matkaa Toyotalla.

 TURVALLISTA juhannusta kaikille.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Aijaijaij!!!
Toivotaan, ettei jälkikäteenkään löydy miehestä mitään isompaa.
JA toivottavasti saitte kuskin kanssa sovittua asian, eikä karannut.

Juhannusta kaikille myös ja olokee varovaisia niin kokkojen kuin liikenteenkin kanssa!

----------


## Kyrdis

Hyh että, pääasia ettei kummasempia käynyt ja onpahan taas yksi juhannus minkä muistaa. Toipumisia

----------


## Sammy

No huh! Onneksi ei pahemmin käyny! Pyöriä saa uusia, mutta miestä on vaikeampi korvata. Paranemisia ja juhannuksia!

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

No onpa sattunut.Onneks on päässyt jatkaan vielä toyotalla eikä punaisella autolla. Kyllä ois osannut sattua paljon pahemmin.Pikaista paranemista.Hyvää jussii.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Kyllä oli mömmön tuuri! Maastossa hankittu pyöränkäsittely taito pelasti nyt kyllä kaverin pahemmalta. Käsivarsi huomenna musta, niska aika jäykkä, sääressä pikku nirhauma, nilkassa nirhauma kun autonrenkas tuli siitä yli. Maantie kenkän kova hiilikuitu pohja tais pelastaa nilkan pahemmalta. Kenkä ja pyörä täytyy tutkia jahka sunnuntaina kotiutuu.   

Äiti serkku neliraajahalvaantuu joskus 10v. Sitten aivan samanlaisessa tilanteessa. Timpalla oli suojelusenkeli tänään olkapäällä mukana!

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Oli kyllä suojelusenkeli mukana.Huomenna ne vasta paikat on kipeenä.

----------


## JPTH

Mites autoilija käyttäytyi tilanteeseen.

----------


## Kyrdis

Sunnuntaina ois tarjolla hidasta maantielenkkiä tai sitten vaihtoehtoisesti sorateitä maasto/cyclovermeillä mahdollisimman  vähällä asfaltin koluamisella. Pääpaino kuitenkin sanalla rauhallinen lenkura. Oisko kiinnpstusta

----------


## hälle

Parantelehan huolella! Kannattaa kuulostella vointinsa tarkoin ja varmuuden vuoksi, jos epäilyttää, käydä lääkärissä mahdollisia vakuutusasioita silmälläpitäen.

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Sunnuntaina ois tarjolla hidasta maantielenkkiä tai sitten vaihtoehtoisesti sorateitä maasto/cyclovermeillä mahdollisimman  vähällä asfaltin koluamisella. Pääpaino kuitenkin sanalla rauhallinen lenkura. Oisko kiinnpstusta



Itse varmaan nyhtäisen huomenna Vehmarin lenkin, joten en varmaan sunnuntaina pitkälle lähde.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## JPTH

Olipa mukava käydä kurvailemas. Ja loppu treeni trampalla.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hälle

On se hurja... Tuli vain se kummelin lausahdus kikkailusta mieleen :-)

----------


## Kyrdis

Pitkästä aikaa puhelinkyytiin turvauduttava

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä on ollut aikasin jo menos renkulatko sano työsopimuksen irti,Oliko sulla mikä se uusi garmin mittari.

----------


## tirsintarsi

No kyllä nyt on huonoa tuuria porukalla.. Eikö se Kallen nittari ole 520?

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kyrdis

Juu sisuri meni takasesta eikä tietty muuta kuin pelkkä tyhjä patruuna satulalaukussa mukana. Eh-tarvikkeelta sain mittarista huokeimmain tarjouksen ja 520:han se onp

----------


## pikkupoika

Ja pyöräily kilometrejä kertyy!!!

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Pikkupoika muisti pitää mittarin päällä? Siinä on KOM:ien tavoittelijoille tekemistä  :Hymy: 
Jos Jussi mielii, niin kohta vois olla Edge 510 tarjolla. Tokihan se on tietysti jo ihan aataminaikuista tekniikkaa, eikä voi samassa lauseessa puhua noiden hivivehkeittein kanssa  :Hymy: 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## JPTH

Vähäsen poltellut polar tai garmin . Joka tuhannes osasekunti  täytyy käyttää hyödyks.Liekkö noihin vehkesiin pitää olla oma sykemittari.Kumpi on paree.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Riippuu keneltä kysyy, oman sykevyönsä kyllä melkein tarvitsee. Osa kannattaa garminia , toiset polaria ja jotkut menee Suunnollakkin. Huonoja kait ei ole jos noissa merkeissä pysyy. Toki jos White tekis mittareita nii ne ois varmaan parhaita selkeästi

----------


## JPTH

Walkon mittareihin ei tarviin edes vyötä on sen verran hyviä.Parasta mitä rahalla saa.Vai miten se oli.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Ostat molemmat ja myyt mulle puoleen hintaan huonomman!!!

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Vai lyötysköhän kiinasta halvalla.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

GPS:n mukaan mulla oli 34,2km/h vauhtia kun täälläsin sen auton kanssa. 6 sekunnissa vauhti mennyt nollaan.

Miehessä ei edelleenkään ole mitään vaurioita, eikä enää edes oikein jälkiä kolarista. Vaikka auton takarengas meni vasemman nilkan yli. Pyöräilikengässä näkyy sisä sivulla sopivassa valossa autonrenkaan

kuvio.

Pyöränkin koputtelin läpi ja sekin on muuten ihan ehjä, paitsi satulan hiilikuitukisko repes etureunasta irti.  Taidan ruveta LOTTOOMAAN.  :Hymy:

----------


## JPTH

On se hienoo suomen kesä.Nyt ei sada lähen fillaroimaan,kyllä ol vanhus kuin uitettu koira.

----------


## Kyrdis

Huomenna taas ajellaan maastossa 1700 ja kumpusen phee alueelta tarttia

----------


## tirsintarsi

Ajellaan ajellaan mutta en nyt ehi teidän mukaan... 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## pikkupoika

Kiitos lenkurasta Herroille.  Kyrdiksellä jalka ainakin Tahko kunnossa, kun jakso polkea kammet kin hajalle!



Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos lenkura seurasta.

----------


## Kyrdis

Kiitos herroille ja puarmoille myös. Se elää taaas

----------


## tirsintarsi

gut gut gut gut gut

----------


## devon

Tuli kallis Tahko vaikken edes osallistu. Mukaan tarttui pyörä, polkimet, kengät ja kypärä, maantielenkeillä mennään siis tyylillä uudella kalustolla. Arvioitu toimitus/lähetys ensi viikolla...

----------


## Kyrdis

Onnea jo etukäteen! Toivotaan ettei eurot jääneet tänne lähimaille. Sen verran reisille meni taas puheet ja teot

----------


## pikkupoika

Juurikin näin päästään oikeaan tapahtuma/kisa tunnelmaan. Pistetään haisee ja kunnolla. Kävin siellä minäkin köyhä pyörimässä ( kuin sittisontiainen lantalassa ), no ei ollunna tavaraa kuin 50% alesta.  Ei ollu köyhällä konekuskilta resursseja ostoo mittään, liekkö ies huomenna vara lähtee renkaita kuluttammaan? 

 No joka tapauksessa Devonille onnea uutukaisen johdosta ja kaikille ISOSTI ONNEA JA TSEMIÄ huomiselle. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## devon

https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/road/en...c-8-0-wmn.html

----------


## pikkupoika

Ei oo violettejä napoja???

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Onnee uudelle pyörälle.Onnee tahkoon menijöille.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## devon

Kiitos paljon, tuloo mustana kun en sinisestä välitä.

----------


## Rankkis

Ajakaaha kovvaa!!

----------


## JPTH

Olipa raskas reissu.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Ja kärkiporukoissa maaliin hienoa ! Ja sulla se urakka jo takana mistä vähän kade

----------


## JPTH

Sin män

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Hieno aika JPTH:lla, onneksi olkoon. Ja tsemppiä Kyrdikselle! Itse vasta heräilen tässä keittelemään aamukahveja...

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos.Vielä jäin paikan päälle mesta reitten lähtö kattoo.Reitti hienossa kunnossa.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Onnittelut JPTH:lle ja tsemppiä kaikille päivän koitokseen!

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Onnee Nitro Mestarille, kova aju.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kitos.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Loistavaa noin 3.30 eka

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Ja sieltä mestarit lähtee.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Onnee tirsintarsi hyvin on kulkenut.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Kiitän

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rankkis

Sairasta touhua!! Ootte työ kovia jätkiä ku monta lenkkiä ajatte!!

----------


## JPTH

Onnee Rankkis hyvin on mennyt.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Jalat lopetti yhteistyön siinä kolmenkympi kohdilla

----------


## JPTH

Sama juttu alku itte liian kovaa.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Juuh sama homma.

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä se on Pikkupoika hurjana mennyt Onnea.Loistavaa

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Mie timpalle huusin tos lopus ni ei tainnu tajuta kuka huuti  :Vink:

----------


## JPTH

Onnea Sammylle hieno ajo. 

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Onnea. Kyrdis on se kyllä hurja matka180 km hattua pitää nostaa.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

On kovia ukkoja kyllä!

----------


## tirsintarsi

Ei ne oo ennee kovia, kun ihan timatteja jo ovat  :Hymy:  Onnittelut kaikille suorituksista! Oma tavoite, alle neljä tuntia, tuli täytettyä, olen tyytyväinen. P.S. Loppulasku loppunousuineen oli AIVAN mahtava!

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kyrdis

Kiitos. Se oli tänään maastopyöräilyä se,  sepä on jännää touhua . Onnea kaikille pyörän selkään päässeille

----------


## Sammy

Kaikille onnittelut kovista suorituksista. Lähinnä tuli seurattua pikkupojan reissua mitä nyt selkää vähän näki kun toiselle lähettiin. Kovasti meni!! Onnittelut vielä. 👍😃

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Kiitos kaikille ja Onnittelut kaikille mukana olleille. On taas kyllä kertakaikkiaan UPEITA SUORITUKSIA kautta linjan. Kyllä saatte olla onnellisia ja ylpeitä suorituksista.                                      





> Mie timpalle huusin tos lopus ni ei tainnu tajuta kuka huuti



Sorry, oli vanhus jo haudanpartaalla, kuulin kyllä että joku huus jotta pole. Mut aivoissa soi vain Jumalan kutsuhuuto taivaanportilta, niin en osannut järkeillä huutajaa. Sammy sano kun käytiin syömässä, että sinä siellä huutelit.

----------


## hälle

Onneksi olkoon pojjille!! Menivät niin kovasti, etten edes lähdössä nähnyt.

----------


## YT

Onnea voittajille ja pienempiä voittoja saaneille.

----------


## masukki

Kyllä on valko ollu sellanen linssilude sosiaalisessa mediassa, liekö ensivuoden hittituote tahkolla tuntuu kulkevan niin lujaa. 🤣

----------


## JPTH

Pitää laittaa hupun alle piiloon,tiedä vaikka tulevat kotiin kuvamaan.

----------


## JPTH

Walko vaihtu bianiin ja suunto garminiin.Kyllä sitä on tullut vanhaks kun ei osaa mittaria käyttää,pitää varmaan kysyä nuoremmilta.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MetaX

Löytyskö seuraa kevyelle maastolenkille joskus iltapäivällä/illalla? Pitäs pyöritellä jalkoja auki Tahkon jäljiltä. Täkäläisiä polkuja en tunne yhtään.

----------


## Sammy

Olisin voinut lähtee, mutta justiinsa kävin maantiellä...

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Mie käyn ihan kohta ihan vain muutaman hassun kilsan, joten minusta ei oppaaksi asti ole.

----------


## MetaX

Kai mä lähden yrittään Kumpuselta Käärmelahteen ja takasin tms. Eksyn varmaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MetaX

Oli muuten helppoa polkua!  :Leveä hymy:  Aivan sileetä single trackia, melko hyvää settiä Tahkon päälle. Huomenna uudestaan?

----------


## Sammy

> Oli muuten helppoa polkua!  Aivan sileetä single trackia, melko hyvää settiä Tahkon päälle. Huomenna uudestaan?



Monelta huomenna olis tarkoitus? Voisin lähteä ajelemaan.

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MetaX

Iltasella varmaan, mihin aikaan sopisi?

----------


## Sammy

Jos lähden Käärmelahdesta n 18 niin olen Hamulassa motocrosradalla n 18.30
https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MetaX

Juu, sopii hyvin. Ajoin eilen juurikin tuohon radalle asti ja takaisin. Tähtään 18:30 siihen.

----------


## MetaX

Kiitos Sammylle hyvästä lenkistä! Polut oli priimaa ja ketjut pysy kireällä melkein kokoajan  :Vink:  Pyörä kulki jo paremmin ku Tahkolla...

----------


## Sammy

Kiitoksia lenkkiseurasta. Vähän pidempi lenkki olis ollut niin olis kastunut ja kunnolla...☔⚡

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## LRantala

Morjesta kaikille,

Semmosta kyselemässä että jatkuuko tuo käärmelahen polku minnekkään käärmelahesta eteenpäin polkuna?

Parivuotta hangannu näitä siilinjärven polku(j)a. Onkohan kukaan löytäny polkureittiä patikselta kasurilaan. 

Rymistelen ite semmosella mustavihreellä stevenillä. Törmäilläänpä poluilla.

----------


## mjp-2017

Hei kaikille,

Olin ajatellut lähteä ajelemaan tulevan lauantaina suonenjoelle Lintharju MTB tapahtumaan. Jos sieltä vaikka kivaa polkua aloittelijalle löytyisi. Tästä tuli kuitenkin mieleen se, että jos joku tarvii kyytiä niin yksi pyörä mahtuisi auton sisälle (eturenkaan irroituksella) tai jos omaa Thulen T-kiskoon sopivan telineen niin katolle sopii yksi pyörä omani rinnalle ainakin. Peräkoukku löytyy myös joten jos moista telinettä löytyy niin siihenkin saa fillarin kiinni. Siilinjärveltä lähden joten matkaltakin voin kyytiin poimia :Hymy: . Aamulla siis lähtö ja illasta sit takas. 

Ja minut tunnistaa sinisestä nutcasen kypärästä ja mondraken pyörästä jos vastaan satun ajamaan siilin poluilla.

----------


## hälle

Käärmelahti taitaa olla polun pää. Kumpusen hiihtoladun varresta on joskus lähtenyt polku, joka on yhtynyt metsäautotiehen ja mennyt Hussolan tilan ohi ja siitä pääseekin Kasurilan päälle erilaisia reittejä. En ole tainnut pariin kesään siellä ajella, joten en tiedä miten umpeen kasvanutta siellä on. Tarinastakin koululle matka hankaloitui hakkuiden takia.

----------


## Sammy

> Semmosta kyselemässä että jatkuuko tuo käärmelahen polku minnekkään käärmelahesta eteenpäin polkuna?



Polku loppuu järveen, eli uimarannalle pääsee.


Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Oisko sitä huomen mehäs  ajelua ja välillä työntämistä.Vai asfalttia.

----------


## Kyrdis

Mettä ois hyvä. Jo tässä alkaa kunto rapistua kun ei torstai lenkille oo päässyt. Oisko se raivaus lenkki hulmenma, tekisi uuden polun sinne rossimontum päälle ja parantelis sieltä täältä umpeen kasvaneita paikkoja. 16.45 vois yrittää ennättää patiskalle

----------


## hälle

Mehäs vois olla lämpimämpi. Voisin liittyä seuraan, jos ei velvoiteta menemään synttäreille..

----------


## JPTH

Sit mehään patiska 16.45.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Päivystys päällä ja Varkauteen pukkas keikan niin ei ennätä. Ajakaa te onnellisemmat.

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Sit mehään patiska 16.45.
> 
> Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Laavulla vai?

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## pikkupoika

Pataskin parkkis

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Kiitos. Tulossa mutta vähän myöhässä.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## tirsintarsi

Ja tuas männöö satulaa...

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä ol tapahtumia.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Kiitosta taas ajeluista!

----------


## devon

Kävikö Jussille pahemmin vai selvisitkö hämmennyksellä ja mustelmilla?

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos lenkkiseurasta.Kyllä oli hyvä lenkki vaikka ei pysynyt pyörän kyydissä,mustelmat tais saada olkapää,päänuppi ja jalka sai osumaa,matka jatkuu. Vanhaks tulee.Kiitos kysymästä.

----------


## pikkupoika

Kiitos HERROILLE taas seurasta. On se aina hienoo ajaa MESTAREITTEN kanssa. Hyvä jos JPTH selvisi säikähdyksellä, eihän se hyvälle tunnu kun Vanhus mätkähtää tonttiin!  

Nimimerkki: Itsekin useamman kerran viimeviikkokin kaatunut!!!

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Mutta kyllä oli pikkupoijalla jäänyt tahko päälle oli semmonen veto päällä.Kyllä on mestari hurjassa kunnossa hymyilee vuan.HIENOO

----------


## hälle

Kiitos herroille oikein hyvästä lenkistä. Olipa virkistävää ajella vaihteeksi polkuja joita ei tavallisesti tule ajettua. Hyvä ettei JPTH pahemmin loukannut itseänsä. Eikä muutkaan, vaikka vauhtia ja vaarallisia tilanteita riitti.

----------


## JPTH

Taukopaikka

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Oisko tänään maantielenkkiä joskus noin klo 16,00

----------


## Sammy

Aamulenkillä  

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## masukki

Eihän oo paarmoja 🤣

----------


## Sammy

Semmoisia hevosen kokoisia...  

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hälle

Onko huomenna mettään menijöitä?

----------


## Kyrdis

Mie voisin jos saan jonkun kamppeen kuntoon. Oisko se 1700 ja infotaulu patakukkula

----------


## Rankkis

Mie tuun näillä näkymin

----------


## tirsintarsi

Parisuhdepyöräily ajaa nyt porukkalenkin edelle, joten en ole tulossa.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## pikkupoika

Yritän  keretä. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Tulossa jonkun päivän pyörällä.

----------


## hälle

Kiitos herroille taas hieman erilaisesta lenkistä.

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos oli hyvä lenkura näitä lisää.Toivottavasti uudetkin kaverit viihty.Devonille Onnee uudesta kiiturista oli hienopeli.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Kiitosta vaan kovasti, jospa tänä vuonna olisi yksi lenkki ilman teknisiä murheita

----------


## JPTH

Oisko sitä ollut lauantaina maantielenkkiä jonnekin suuntaan. Sunnuntaina ei pääse on riparijuhlat tai sit menee lähtö myöhäsemmäksi.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Ei kerkee huomenna !!!

----------


## JPTH

Pitää katsoo jaksasko sitä käydä.Oli työn täyteinen puutarhapäivä.Tai sit pitää käydä sunnuntaina juhlien jälkeen.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Minä suatan sunnuntai iltaan ehtiä...

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## devon

Huomiselle suunnitteilla joku 50km lenkura, mänkää teräsreidet kovempaa ja kauemma.

----------


## Sammy

Reidet aika pehmeet.... 😋

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## devon

Olisiko 23. päivä maantielle lähtijöitä, länsirannan lenkille lähinnä? Ajattelin osallistua Raphan naisten sataseen (http://pages.rapha.cc/womens100) ja tuossahan on ihan porukkalenkin tuntua. Jos sataa, sulan. Eli säävarauksella.

----------


## Sammy

> Olisiko 23. päivä maantielle lähtijöitä, länsirannan lenkille lähinnä? Ajattelin osallistua Raphan naisten sataseen (http://pages.rapha.cc/womens100) ja tuossahan on ihan porukkalenkin tuntua. Jos sataa, sulan. Eli säävarauksella.



Viimeinen lomapäivä niin sen kunniaksi voisi lähteä ajamaan. Sää varauksella.

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

> Olisiko 23. päivä maantielle lähtijöitä, länsirannan lenkille lähinnä? Ajattelin osallistua Raphan naisten sataseen (http://pages.rapha.cc/womens100) ja tuossahan on ihan porukkalenkin tuntua. Jos sataa, sulan. Eli säävarauksella.



Minä voin kans lähtee, jos oon paikkakunnalla. Mulla ei oo säävarausta. Mut kun muut ei lähe sateella, niin en minäkään yksin viiti lähtee KASTUMAAN!

----------


## JPTH

Nyty pääsee maantietä herkut on syöty.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Minäki voisin hakemuksen laittaa ens sunnuntaiksi jos mukaan pääsisi. Säällä ei niin väliä jos luvan saa

----------


## Kyrdis

Mieki voin yrittää mikäli nyt lyllerrykseltäni ehdin edes kokoontumispaikalle. Ja ei en ole syvästi loukkaantunut kenellekkään

----------


## Kyrdis

Huomenna maastossa lyllertämistä klo 1700 alkaen patakukkulan (i) tornin juureltata

----------


## JPTH

Kyl

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hälle

Yritän ehtiä mukaan.

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos oli taas mukava lenkki.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Siitä se vihree rupee häviin.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Oliko sitä huomenna rannan lenkki.

----------


## Sammy

Aamusta lähtee niin ehtii vesisateen alta pois? Monelta startti ja kierrätäänkö vastapäivään?

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Ei oo vielä akseli mennyt poikki ja vapari rikki.Kyllä Walko teki temput.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

> Ei oo vielä akseli mennyt poikki ja vapari rikki.Kyllä Walko teki temput.
> 
> Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



On se Walko huippupeli, polkupyörä joka ei kestä polkemista.

Mulle käy aamulta ihan milloin vaan ja kumpaan suuntaan vaan, minä seuraan edellämenevää letkaa!!!

----------


## Rankkis

Minäkii voisin mukaan lähtee jos vauhti sellasta että mukana pysyy..

----------


## pikkupoika

Ajetaan semmoista vauhtia jotta kaikki pysy mukana. Eli koville kuskeille karvahaalarit päälle.

----------


## Rankkis

Monelta lähtö???

----------


## tirsintarsi

Vain rouva tietää  :Hymy: 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rankkis

Joskus 8-9 aikaan?

----------


## Sammy

Olisko 8.15 käärmelahden risteys? 

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Mulle käy kaik

----------


## devon

Juu, mie tuun jarruksi, niin Rankkiskin jaksaa. Viimeksi ainakin Varpaisjärven kierros meni mukavan leppoisasti enkä minäkään kuollut. Varmaan kasin aikaan olisi ihan hyvä liikahtaa ja siltikin saatetaan kastua, nuo ennusteet kun on mitä on. Kiertosuuntaehdotuksia kuuntelen mielellään, en ole tuota ennen ajanut niin ei hajuakaan millainen se reitti on.

----------


## Sammy

Vastapäivään ajetaan. 

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

> Juu, mie tuun jarruksi, niin Rankkiskin jaksaa. Viimeksi ainakin Varpaisjärven kierros meni mukavan leppoisasti enkä minäkään kuollut. Varmaan kasin aikaan olisi ihan hyvä liikahtaa ja siltikin saatetaan kastua, nuo ennusteet kun on mitä on. Kiertosuuntaehdotuksia kuuntelen mielellään, en ole tuota ennen ajanut niin ei hajuakaan millainen se reitti on.



No lähetäänpä klo. 8.00 Kalastajantien ja Harjamäentien risteyksestä, kun suuriosa Siilin lähtijöistä lähtee sieltä. Aletaan valua rauhallisesti kohti Käärmelahtea ja otetaan sieltä lisää vetomiehiä letkan keulille noin 8.20. Ja kierrellään vasta päivää. Hyvä ja lepposa reitti se on ja siinä on paljon alamäkeä, myötätuulta, aurinkonpaistetta ja lopussa yks ylämäki. 

Minä otan harppuunan mukaan ja jos joku yrittää karata tai tappaa muut vauhdilla, niin minä ammun sillä harppuunalla selk..... No ei vaines, jos joku haluaa karata niin siten karkaa. Minä voin ainakin ajella rauhallisestietenvien vetomiehenä koko lenkin, olenhan itsekin hidas, vanha ja väsynyt. Kahvipaussi Kuopiossa jo hieman raskailla jaloilla, niin jaksaa sitten nousta sen yhden mäen.

----------


## Rankkis

Tehdään näin

----------


## Kyrdis

Jos selviän niin mukana olen pyörä

----------


## pikkupoika

Lopeta nyt se ryyppeeminen niin selviät! !!

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Nytkö pitää jo lopettaa?  :Vink:

----------


## pikkupoika

Sinä voit vielä juua pari tuntia. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## masukki

Ajatteko sinikiven kautta kuopion lenkin?

----------


## pikkupoika

Kyllä

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## masukki

Kiitoksia lenkki seurasta.

----------


## devon

Kiitos paljon hidasta tahtiani kärsineille! Ja niille muillekin kärsimättömille kiitos seurasta  :Cool:

----------


## Sammy

Kiitoksia kaikille lenkistä! Taisi olla ennätysosanotto...   

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## masukki

Olikohan se walkon värin vaihtuminen joku enne, https://www.xxl.fi/white-5fat-interc...136945_1_style

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos lenkurasta.Mukava lenkki.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Kiitokset. Hyvä lenkki

----------


## Kyrdis

Kiitos, mukava ja hyvä lenkki. Tack

----------


## pikkupoika

Isot Kiitokset Herroille ja ROUVALLE mukavasta lenkistä. Vanha ja väsynytkin pysyi just mukana, vaikka JPTH:n mukaan virsarakko vaivat olikin minulla pahoja matkan aikana. :Hymy:

----------


## tirsintarsi

Kannatti palata takaisin Savoon tämän takia  :Hymy: 
Kiitokset myös minulta kaikille osallistuneille.





> Kiitoksia lenkki seurasta.







> Kiitoksia kaikille lenkistä! Taisi olla ennätysosanotto...







> Kiitos paljon hidasta tahtiani kärsineille! Ja niille muillekin kärsimättömille kiitos seurasta







> Kiitos lenkurasta.Mukava lenkki.







> Kiitokset. Hyvä lenkki







> Kiitos, mukava ja hyvä lenkki. Tack







> Isot Kiitokset Herroille ja ROUVALLE mukavasta lenkistä. Vanha ja väsynytkin pysyi just mukana, vaikka JPTH:n mukaan virsarakko vaivat olikin minulla pahoja matkan aikana.

----------


## Kyrdis

Oisko huomenissa mittää ajelun tapaksisia

----------


## tirsintarsi

Ei ehi, kun on muuta mänöä valitettavasti... 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## pikkupoika

Ehottomasti ajelun tapaista. Klo.17.00 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

jooooooooooooooooo ajelut.Uusi väritys.

----------


## Rankkis

Pakko koittaa päästä katsomaan walkoa. Ei muute niin väliks

----------


## JPTH

Että näin vaihteeks.Kiitos mestareille työntö avusta.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos lenkurasta.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## masukki

On kyllä komia walko.

----------


## Kyrdis

Kiitoksia taasen. Valko on komia mutta silti Valko vaikka maalais. Pauke ja kolina sen taas todisti  :Hymy:

----------


## Kyrdis

Keskiviikkona vois kevyttä hankaus lenkkiä hangata nii ois ees yks onnistunut lenkki vkoon

----------


## Kyrdis

Peljätäänkö sadetta vai ollaanko muuten vaan hiiriä ja jäädään sisätiloihin? Jos ei niin 1700 pasakukkulalta tartti

----------


## pikkupoika

Hiiri

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Walko rikki ei oo ennen ollut.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

> Walko rikki ei oo ennen ollut.
> 
> Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Minäkun olin varma että kyllä se nyt toimis, mutta kyllä se vielä joku päivä on hyvä ja toimiva. Silloin viimeistään kun se on cokis tölkiksi kierrätetty

----------


## Kyrdis

Ei ruuhkoo. Hiirulaiset

----------


## tirsintarsi

Autolla ajettiin ohi Squiiiksquiik!

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kyrdis

Oisko tänään valkot ja muut kunnossa. Uusinta yritys kevyelle lenkuralle. Aika ja paikka mitä muille käy.

----------


## pikkupoika

Soppii hyvin. Klo. 17.00 Hotelli IsoSyötteen parkkipaikka.

----------


## JPTH

Pitää yrittää tulla klo.16.30 pata

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Otettiin varaslähtö  :Hymy: 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos kyrdis lenkki seurasta ja minun puhelimen etsimisestä mikä olikin jäänyt kotiin.Kyllä sitä on vahaks tullut.Ihme kun osas kotia takas.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Ei tuo vielä vanhuus vaivaa JPTH:ta pahasti, kun ymmärtää vaihtoo  Walkon Polven! !! Onnea uutukaiselle jo näin etukäteen. Nyt alkaa muuten mäet nousta! 

 Ajelin illalla nais seurassa kun ei Herroja näkynyt.  Ehkä hyvä niin. Oli vauhti ja seura kohdillaan.

----------


## pikkupoika

Poleen.  Ei opi käyttää näitä puhelimia, niin ei opi, p...le.

----------


## JPTH

Oot tainnut hommata uusia hila vitkuttimia PolePolePolePoleeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.Kii  tos

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Sama luuri 5 vuotta, mut kun tyhmä ei opi, niin ei opi. Pitänee käyttee vielä toiset 5 vuotta niin josko sitten oppis. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Lähdetty liikenteeseen ja eka stoppi leppäkaaarteen abcllä sitten viitostuvam kohdalla, voi olla että tätä tahtia ei starttiin ennätä

----------


## JPTH

Hyviä ajuja kaikille mestareille huomisen koitokseen.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Pitkä on kuulmaa matka..

----------


## JPTH

Pole Pole Pole kyll se siitä.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

JPTH:n uusi Pole.



Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Onpa kaunis kuva eikun Pole vai Walko POLEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Polepole

----------


## Kyrdis

Syö syö syö juojuojuo

----------


## masukki

Liekö siilissä joku uus harrastekerho

----------


## pikkupoika

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Onnea kaikille syötteen mestareille.Yritin seurata tulospalvelua tais toimia aamulla pari tuntia ei oo sen jälkeen toiminut.ONNEA

----------


## Kyrdis

Kiitosta vaan. Pitäävät jännityksessä tulosten osalta. Melko tiukka päivä oli ainakin meikämandeliinolla. Timoa näin reitillä mutta ei se siellä pyöräillyt vaan ui suossa pitkosten vieressä, ei järin fiksua mielestäni  :Hymy:

----------


## pikkupoika

Ei ollunna Timpasta tänään muuhun kuin uimaan. Jäi reissu kesken.   

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Jospa siitä tulee uusi torstain kevytlenkki harjoitteli jo valmiiks.

----------


## JPTH

Sinä oot harjoitellut kotosalla väärää lajia.Eikös se ollut pyöräily tapahtuma.

----------


## pikkupoika

Niin hän ne nuo muut osallistujat väitti, tiä sitten?

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

Onnittelut Kyrdikselle kovasta ajosta [

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## devon

Jätä Kallelle se uiminen, hiä uip pyörän kanssa talvisinkin...

onnea suoritujille ja kaikille, kovvoo hommoo...

----------


## Rankkis

On se kova

----------


## pikkupoika

Isot onnittelut Kallelle ja muille osallistuneille.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Huikee suoritus sinkulamies.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Hirveen iso muki

----------


## JPTH

Siitäpä

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Olee olee! Eihän tuo meinaa kuvaan ennee mahtua ku niin pitkä ja kommee. Onnea isosti !!! Maltahan ajella sitten kotiakin jossain vaiheessa

----------


## tirsintarsi

Pole pole oole olee olee!

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## JPTH

Loisto peli vaikka  on maantie paineet.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos.Iso pyörä on.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hälle

No nyt on komea peli, vaikka kerkesin jo harmaata Walkoakin kehaista!

----------


## Sammy

No nyt! Onnittelut JPTH:lle uudesta Polesta 

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos.Kyllä tuntu hyvältä peliltä.Hyvin pitkä runko joustaa vaikka oli kovat litkutus paineet ei hirveesti pompottanut.Huomenna kokeilee uudestaa paineita pois.

----------


## pikkupoika

Onpa v..un ruma pyörä tuossa ylempänä!

 No ei vaines HIENO on ja väriin oikea. 

Onnea onnea ja hyviä ja nautinnollista kilometrejä

----------


## JPTH

Kitos

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Siitäpä. 

https://best-bike-parts.de/VEE-Tire-...05-pure-silica

----------


## JPTH

Mulle laittavat polelta jälkitoimituksena.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Ei ihan päässyt yli hypyllä.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Liekkö takakummista mennyt kudos tuli semmosia muhkuluoita kylkeen.Vai lie rautaportaat hajottanut taiga nous hyvin raput ylös.

----------


## pikkupoika

JIIHAA taas pystyy ajaa!!!

Huomenna klo. 17.00 PATAKUKULAN INFOTAULU. Kalle voit jäädä kotiin, lupasivat vesisadetta.

----------


## Kyrdis

Ai sattaa. No emmie sit kehtaa hipiääni kastella. LePo lepo pole  lepoo.

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä oli taas mukava lenkki.Oli mäki painotteinen ja suoaju oli tosi hyvä.Kiitos.Pikkupoijalle

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## HiMa

Tervetuloa Kirman tempoajoihin 3.9.

Ulmalan Nuorisoseura ja Iisalmen Visa järjestävät yhdessä perinteisen Kirman Tempo aika-ajot.
Lähtö tapahtuu Honkakoskentie 42:n kohdalta.

Ilmoittautumiset klikkaamalla "Osallistun" tai puh. 045 327 9779/Harri Boman.
Numeroiden jako ja jälki-ilmoittautuminen klo 11 alkaen Ulmalantie 169 kohdalla nurmikentällä, jossa on myös palkintojenjako.

Matkat ja sarjat:
Kilpasarja M, 20km
Kilpasarja N, 20km
Kuntosarja M/N 10km
Lastensarjat tarvittaessa Ulmalantiellä kilpasarjojen jälkeen.

Palkinnot:
Kilpasarja M, 100€
Kilpasarja N, 50€
Kuntosarja M/N, 50€

Osallistumismaksu: 10€

Reittikartta: https://goo.gl/maps/r7nU7vf35q82


Linkki tapahtumaan: Kirman tempo

----------


## devon

Hidastakin hitaammalla aloittelijalenkillä bongattiin Jussi ja POLE! Hieno Pole oli natinasta huolimatta, onnea! Ja aloittelija saatiin raahattua Käärmelahteen ja takaisin eikä hän edes vaikuttanut pelästyneen (vaikka minä kippasin itseni lepikkoon oikein näyttävästi loppulenkistä...) Saadaanko porukkalenkille toinen naisvahvistus???

----------


## pikkupoika

Aika vähän tuolla on viime aikoina näkynyt naisia? Kun ei tuonne tuu enää miehiäkään? ?? Lähtöövät mielummin Ruottin matkalle  IKEAAN!!!! No se on nykynuoriso tommosta. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sammy

> Aika vähän tuolla on viime aikoina näkynyt naisia? Kun ei tuonne tuu enää miehiäkään? ?? Lähtöövät mielummin Ruottin matkalle  IKEAAN!!!! No se on nykynuoriso tommosta. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ja ollut niin satteinen kesäkin ettei oo uskaltautunut pyörällä ajelemaan  

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Eihän ne hiiret yletä ees polkimille

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Viimeisen kuukauden osanottaja keskiarvo porukkalenkeillä noin 1.75 henkilöä/ kerta. Jos tuo tuosta laskee vielä radikaalisti niin ei voi oikein puhua PORUKKALENKISTÄ.

----------


## JPTH

Eikun vaan lisää porukkaa lenkille tervetuloa joukkoon. Tänään ei POLE natissut KIITOS.Kävikö kipeesti kun lensit leppikoon.



> Hidastakin hitaammalla aloittelijalenkillä bongattiin Jussi ja POLE! Hieno Pole oli natinasta huolimatta, onnea! Ja aloittelija saatiin raahattua Käärmelahteen ja takaisin eikä hän edes vaikuttanut pelästyneen (vaikka minä kippasin itseni lepikkoon oikein näyttävästi loppulenkistä...) Saadaanko porukkalenkille toinen naisvahvistus???

----------


## devon

Kauhia mustelmakokoelma, yksi iso ruhje ja ylpeys rullalla. Joka paikkaan koskee eli tärähdin tantereesen ihan reippaasti. Pyörälle ei käynyt kuinkaan, sen tarkistin ennen itseäni  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Kyrdis

Huömennahan sitä taas ajellaan  .  1700 ja patakukkulan inffopistw

----------


## pikkupoika

Jww

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

eloP agiaT

----------


## hälle

Juups. Ja mukaan myös viaton uhri Kuopiosta, ehkä.

----------


## Rankkis

Mieki koitan tulla

----------


## pikkupoika

Devon ruvennut pyörätehtaan mannekiiniksi?

https://www.edinburghbicycle.com/why...mens-2017.html

----------


## Fiiw83

> Hidastakin hitaammalla aloittelijalenkillä bongattiin Jussi ja POLE! Hieno Pole oli natinasta huolimatta, onnea! Ja aloittelija saatiin raahattua Käärmelahteen ja takaisin eikä hän edes vaikuttanut pelästyneen (vaikka minä kippasin itseni lepikkoon oikein näyttävästi loppulenkistä...) Saadaanko porukkalenkille toinen naisvahvistus???



Mainittu aloittelija näyttäytyy ja kiittää seurasta! Saas nyt nähdä kehtaako tässä näyttäytyä myös porukkalenkeillä, kunhan vauhtia tulee lisää omaan polkemiseen niin ehkä ehkä.. 😏

----------


## tirsintarsi

:Hymy:  Tai sitten järjestää oikeasti rauhallisen porukkalenkin...

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sammy

> Mainittu aloittelija näyttäytyy ja kiittää seurasta! Saas nyt nähdä kehtaako tässä näyttäytyä myös porukkalenkeillä, kunhan vauhtia tulee lisää omaan polkemiseen niin ehkä ehkä..



Tervetuloa joukkoon  

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Oli taas hyvin väkkeeväkkee. Kiitoksia lenkistä ja pOL€€

----------


## tirsintarsi

Kyllä oli taas ihan hullua settiä... Kiitos kaikille!

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sammy

Jälkiä näkyi, muttei kettään tullut vastaan.

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos.Oli taas mukavoo.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Pummijen metästys.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Siitäpä sitä

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Onnee matkaan.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sammy

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Lisää

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Lisää

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Nopeet on polut 2 tuntia10km.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

puolimatkassa

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Poijat syö että jaksaavat

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

ja takas lähtö.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hälle

Kylläpä näyttää hienolta reissulta. Olen kateellinen!

----------


## pikkupoika

Pojat louhikossa

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos porukalle oli hyvä lenkki.Raskasta oli.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rankkis

Rankka oli mut kivaa oli! Kiitos tästä.

----------


## Kyrdis

Oli kyllä kiva. Ja koville otti mutta välillä pitääkin. Voihan tuolla käydä toistekkin, kiitoksia kahveista ja oppaalle opastuksesta myös.

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos itselle kyydityksestä.Kiitos opas.Oli kyllä harvinaista ei mitään vikaa ollut menopeleissä vaikka oli semmosta kivikkoo.Kyllä oli heikkoa meikäläisen ajaminen pitkoksilla ei osannut.

----------


## pikkupoika

Kyllä imas Volokki mehut vanhukset.  En tiiä nuoremmista mut minä en jaksa lähtee tänä iltana humpalle.  Kiitos kyydistä, kahveista,  hienosta seurasta ja ennen kaikkea hienosta päivästä.

 JPTH pitkosten ajon oppii vain ajamma pitkoksilla. Pitää meidän lähteä ensi kesänä tuohon kauniiseen Karjalaan ajelee polkuja, siellä niitä pitkoksia on potenssiin 10 tämän päiväseen verrattuna.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## usko juntunen

:Hymy: 
Hirvet! Siinä mäen päällä polulle lähtiessä havahuin ääniin ja puiden välissä vilkkuviin sarviin. Luulin notta hirvilauma tulossa. Ei ollu hirviä vaan savolaisia maastopyöräilijöitä.

https://goo.gl/photos/kwLJWXTNuKYdD6Lk7

----------


## Kyrdis

Ei oltu hirviä ei, vaikka hirviä huuto välillä kuulukki. 

Huomenna ei uskalla lähteä porukkalenkuralle, kotona ollaan sen verran äkäsiä taas, onse kun ei sua harrastaa

----------


## pikkupoika

Sulla on väärät harrastukset! Ne pitää olla Kumpusen kutomopiirin hyväksymät harrastukset. Niin kuin ryyppääminen, vaimon ja lapsien pahoinpitely yms.....

 Minä koitan tulla huomenna, jos pääsen liukenemaan mainosfilmin kuvauksista karkuun. 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Tottakai huomen kurvailua klo.17.00 pata.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MeMax

Hello.
Näin foorumia sivusta seuranneena ja juttuja kuunnelleena ajattelin jotta olisiko aloittelevalla porukalla innostusta lähteä ensi maanantaina 28.8 kello 17:00 tutustumaan kumpunen-käärmelahti välisen alueen polkuihin raaaaauuuuuhalliseen tahtiin? Lenkin pituus määräytyy innostuksen ja tuskanhuutojen perusteella. 
Kokoontuminen kumpusentien ja huvikummuntien risteyksen tuntumassa.
Näillä näkymin allekirjoittanut ja Tirsintarsi tulossa.

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Hello.
> Näin foorumia sivusta seuranneena ja juttuja kuunnelleena ajattelin jotta olisiko aloittelevalla porukalla innostusta lähteä ensi maanantaina 28.8 kello 17:00 tutustumaan kumpunen-käärmelahti välisen alueen polkuihin raaaaauuuuuhalliseen tahtiin? Lenkin pituus määräytyy innostuksen ja tuskanhuutojen perusteella. 
> Kokoontuminen kumpusentien ja huvikummuntien risteyksen tuntumassa.
> Näillä näkymin allekirjoittanut ja Tirsintarsi tulossa.



Lisättäneen vielä, että koitetaan varmaankin mennä perusvarmoja helpohkoja polkuja?

----------


## Rankkis

Joka torstaihan niitä varmoja mennään

----------


## JPTH

Torstaisin tosi helppoja polkuja.Ihan kohta helpottaa.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Nurkan takana helpottaa uskokaa nyt!  Viime torstainakin niin helppoja polkuja, että puoliakaan ei tarvinna ees ajaa kun selvis ihan TALUTTAMALLA.

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos lenkistä kyllä oli kylmä ja kosteeta.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Kuin myös sinne. Ja huomenna sitten rentoa maastoa.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kyrdis

Tänään taas mennään  1700 padakuggula. Jos ei työt estä.

----------


## Kyrdis

Tostastaina ajellaan rauhallisesti säästellen. Klo 1700 kumpusen starttipisteeltä!

----------


## tirsintarsi

On ihan älyttömän tukkonen olo vieläkin, joten jos tulen, niin taatusti mennään rauhassa.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä oli hienoja pelejä ja keli myös.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

Löytyisikö siilinjärven suunnalta .gpx jälkeä maastoon? Olisi viikonloppuna sukulointia vuorela/paasisalo suunnalla, mutta pieni siirtymä autolla ei haittaa mitään.
29" jäykkäperällä ajelen.

 Jälki.fi näytti aika tyhjältä.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Pitääpä katella, olisko jotain julkaisukelpoista, jos ei joku muu ehdi ensin...
Yritin tuonne jälken niitä joskus dumppailla mutta eivät ole vielä puoleentoistavuoteen ilmestyneet. Mikä lie ollut vikana.
Mutta eipä tuo kauhian hankala reitistö ole. Patakukkulalta kohti Maaninkaa Maaningantien suuntaisesti, kunnes tulee Käärmelahti vastaan  :Hymy: 





> Löytyisikö siilinjärven suunnalta .gpx jälkeä maastoon? Olisi viikonloppuna sukulointia vuorela/paasisalo suunnalla, mutta pieni siirtymä autolla ei haittaa mitään.
> 29" jäykkäperällä ajelen.
> 
>  Jälki.fi näytti aika tyhjältä.

----------


## koedi

> Löytyisikö siilinjärven suunnalta .gpx jälkeä maastoon? Olisi viikonloppuna sukulointia vuorela/paasisalo suunnalla, mutta pieni siirtymä autolla ei haittaa mitään.
> 29" jäykkäperällä ajelen.
> 
>  Jälki.fi näytti aika tyhjältä.



Kattotaans toimiiko nämä:

Vuorelasta vähäsen https://www.strava.com/activities/615236490
Patakukkulalta Käärmelahteen ja takaisin https://www.strava.com/activities/619334254

Paikallisilta löytyy varmasti enemmän polkuja ajettavaksi.

----------


## Kyrdis

Oisko sitä huomenna ajua. 16.45-1700 startti ja suunnitelmana ois rykästä mäkikommit uusille omistajille vaikka vedoapu kera

----------


## JPTH

Onko huomenna kurvailijoita.

----------


## Kyrdis

Olen sairas

----------


## JPTH

Eikös se pitäs pysyä kiinni ilman tuota vipua vai löystyykö se.Kunhan saa uuden.Olin sen verran voimissa että jäi vipu käteen.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

> Olen sairas



Minä oon tienny tuon jo useamman vuoden. Mut hyvä että kerroit nyt julkisesti sen nuille muillekin, niin tietäävät eivätkä ihmettele!!!!!

Mulla on vielä se ulkonaliikkumiskielto ilta-aikaan voimassa, joten en tule.

----------


## JPTH

Millon loppuu kielto vai ehkä joskus.Eihän tommonen peli veteli yhtään.

----------


## JPTH

Mites jos lähdetään jo klo.14.30 ei ole ilta sit voit sinäkin lähtee.Ei voi olla työ esteitä eikä liikkumiskieltoo.

----------


## hälle

Mulla ei ole kieltoja, olen ollut kiltisti..
Eli moneltako männään?

----------


## JPTH

Kuunellaan mitä muut 38 pyöräilijää sanoo.Eihän se Pikkupoika voi lähtee Kolille kylmiltään ajaa.Soitin muuten äitilles kielto on peruttu.

----------


## pikkupoika

> .Soitin muuten äitilles kielto on peruttu.



No perskeles, jos oot nuin särmä ollut. Niin sitten hän minä en voi muutakun tulla Pataskin Info taululle 17.05 ja liittyä joukon jatkoksi.

----------


## JPTH

Sillon pada 17.05 kun Mestari saadaan matkaan.

----------


## Rankkis

Koitan päästä myös

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos lenkki seurasta.Rankkis.Hälle.Sammy.Kyllä oli käärmeen miehelle kultaa EAGLE.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hälle

Kiitos myös täältä, olipa kiva lenkki!

----------


## JPTH

kyl on kesäinen keli

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Ja huomenna kaikki mestarit pyöräileen.

----------


## Kyrdis

Olen sairas.

Eiku miltei terve. Tuun jos ei taloudellisen turvan tuoja ole keksinyt minulle vapaa-aikani esteeksi jotain muuta tekemistä, mikä korvataan pelkällä maallisella rahalla, eikä arvosteta henkisesti ja fyysisesti rikastuttavampaa samoilua metsissä kera pyörän.

----------


## JPTH

hienot on maastot

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## masukki

> hienot on maastot
> 
> Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Neulamäkeen lähteny, löytykö juurakkoa ja kivikkoa

----------


## JPTH

Ei ollut kun neulospolkuja vai oliko se kivikkoo

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Reenaaja

Entä asfaltille...moottorie tie on kuuma ,,,tai ainakin aika hyvä ajaa vielä --- ?   :Hymy:

----------


## JPTH

Ajamaan tänään päätin 17.01.

Lähetetty minun Lenovo A3500-F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Patakukkula



Lähetetty minun Lenovo A3500-F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

> Ajamaan tänään päätin 17.01.
> 
> Lähetetty minun Lenovo A3500-F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Selvä himmeli savutetaan paikalle

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos oli taas kerran mukava lenkki.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

hiihtämään

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kuopion mestarin opastuksella hienot On näkymät

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Kuopion mestarin opastuksella hienot On näkymät
> 
> Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



No kyllä se nyt siellä pörrää...

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## JPTH

hyin nous ylös

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pikkupoika

Poijat siellä vaan lakia rikkoo ja pörräävät luonnosuojelu alueella. Ei muutakun pallojalkaan ja linnaan syömään ruskeaavettä ja leipää!

----------


## tirsintarsi

https://madebyfinland.suomalainentyo...imolla-kuopio/

Kai olette tuonne edes menossa rentoutumaan ajelujen jälkeen?

----------


## JPTH

tuonne

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## masukki

Vanuvuori huiputettu

----------


## JPTH

Vahtivuori hyvä nousu ei hirmu jyrkkä tasaisesti nousee.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos Kuopion mestari oppaalle hyvä lenkki kurvailtiin.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## masukki

> Kiitos Kuopion mestari oppaalle hyvä lenkki kurvailtiin.
> 
> Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kiitos sinnekin, eipä tartte aina yksin kurvailla.

----------


## devon

Juu, miullekin voisi joku joskus kertoa, missä Kuopiossa on ne helpot polut  :Cool: 

Kiskoin mukaani metritolkulla narua Siilin poluilta (kärmeslahden Sami tietää paikan, tästä juteltiin männä viikolla), joku vitsikäs siellä virittelee ansoja polkujen poikki. En jättänyt narua paikalle uudelleen viritettäväksi, vaan kiskoin irti ja survottiin tirsin reppuun. Katsokaahan eteenne ja varokaa erityisesti lamppulenkeillä näitä viritelmiä, ei pal naurattanut vetää liinoja kiinni... Tämäkin oli siis heti tuuhean puun takana eli etukäteisvaroitusta ei saanut, vaan pikajarrutus ansalla.

----------


## Kyrdis

Mie epäilen että suuri  tavoite narujen ja puiden virityksissä olisi estää moooppojen / crossien liikkuminen poluilla. Mutta parashan se olisi kun sattuisi kohdalle niin voisi keskustella että mikä hiertää

----------


## Pekka.S

> Juu, miullekin voisi joku joskus kertoa, missä Kuopiossa on ne helpot polut 
> 
> Kiskoin mukaani metritolkulla narua Siilin poluilta (kärmeslahden Sami tietää paikan, tästä juteltiin männä viikolla), joku vitsikäs siellä virittelee ansoja polkujen poikki. En jättänyt narua paikalle uudelleen viritettäväksi, vaan kiskoin irti ja survottiin tirsin reppuun. Katsokaahan eteenne ja varokaa erityisesti lamppulenkeillä näitä viritelmiä, ei pal naurattanut vetää liinoja kiinni... Tämäkin oli siis heti tuuhean puun takana eli etukäteisvaroitusta ei saanut, vaan pikajarrutus ansalla.



Missä päin se naru oli? Paikka kartalla olis kiva niin tietää missä päin erityisesti on syytä varoa.


Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## devon

https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D

----------


## hälle

Rontti kuukausi sitten niille poluille oli tyydytty vain heittelemään rankoja ja karahkoita. Yksi oli ylämäen suunnalta aika inhottavan pimeässä paikassa. Viskelin karahkat pois poluilta, lienekö tästä sisuusuntunut.
Siinä viereisellä metsäautotiellähän on ollut pitkään moottorikelkkailun kieltävä merkki. Oisko sama hlö? En ole kyllä tuolla enemmälti huomannut moottoripyörien jälkiä, niin mikähän liene motiivi?

----------


## hälle

Samaan kiinteistöön näköjää kuuluu myös se viereinen hiekkamonttu, jonka päällä on oranssia aitaa ja nauhaa ollut jo kauan. Olisiko joku vain pahoittanut mielensä, kun hänen maillaan liikutaan? Talojahan siinä lähellä ei ole missään.
Näköjään palanen kuuluu Ristiharju nimiseen kiinteistöön Käärmelahdessa.

----------


## Sammy

Minä oon jo kierränyt ne risut joita sinne viretelty. Siitäpähän tulloo uutta polkua 

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

onpa mukava keli kurvailla

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Yarzan

Apua kysellään viisaammilta. Lähteekö Käärmelahdesta minkä verran ja millaisia polkuja Maaningan suuntaan?

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Tähän mennessä ei vielä ole löytynyt sellaista tietäjää, joka tunnustaisi tietävänsä sellaisten olemassa olosta.





> Apua kysellään viisaammilta. Lähteekö Käärmelahdesta minkä verran ja millaisia polkuja Maaningan suuntaan?

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos talvilenkistä.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

loisto keli kurvaila

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

> loisto keli kurvaila
> 
> Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Hyvä peruna. Saa nätteja kuvia

----------


## JPTH

ei osaa

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Ensi lauantaina 2.12 fatbike ajelua siilissäkin. Klo 09.30 Siilinjärven tori. Makkarat jossain kait, saa ehdottaa parempiakin aikoja ja ohjelmaa

----------


## Rankkis

Mukana ollaan ja aika hyvä

----------


## pikkupoika

Eiköhän sitä olla mukana hoodeilla. Aika käy ihan hyvin. Ilmoitelkee missä makkaranpaisto, niin voin viedä edellisiltana puita jos tarvii ( jos paikka semmoinen missä ei ole puita ).

----------


## Sammy

Mukana ollaan ja aika ja paikkakin käy.

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Ensi lauantaina 2.12 fatbike ajelua siilissäkin. Klo 09.30 Siilinjärven tori. Makkarat jossain kait, saa ehdottaa parempiakin aikoja ja ohjelmaa




Valitettavasti myö ei tänä vuonna ehitä matkaan. Tai toki riippuu, miten pitkään meinasitte makkaroita paistella...

----------


## devon

Olpas mukavoo lumessa tarpova, vaikken ajjaa ossookkaan ennee. Ja siitähän ne ideoinnit taas sai tuulta alleen. Tuommonen.

----------


## pikkupoika

> Olpas mukavoo lumessa tarpova, vaikken ajjaa ossookkaan ennee. Ja siitähän ne ideoinnit taas sai tuulta alleen. Tuommonen.




Nyt on Devon oikealla asialla! Hommailehan tuo niin nähdään että mahtuuko siihen nuo poikien "MiniLäski" renkulat. 4,8 se on suunniteltu mut Salsoissa on perinteisesti reilusti tilaa, joten voi olla että mahtuu tai 

sitten ei.

Turunmiesten mukaan jotka on ajellu monilla Salsoilla, niin tuossa on jopa parempi runko kuin NalleWasussa. Kuulemma mukavampi ajaa ja huonot paikkat menee helpommin( tiiä sitten onko myyntipuheita vai 

mitä).

----------


## Kyrdis

Just ajattelin synkällä kotimatkalla että siilin vanhin läski devonilla nii nyt sekin sitte  päivittyy. Voe voe. Mutta hyvää harkintaa silti

----------


## devon

Älkääs vielä innostuko, vanhassa ratsussa ei vielä ole mitään vikaa ja sen päivittäminen voi hyvin olla vaihtoehto, huokeampi vielä kuin tuo uusi kuitumulkutin. Ja kultaiseen muklukkiinhan menee ne isoimmat Jimit eli 4,8" pyörii kesäisin jo alla  :Cool:  Toisaalta Timppa antoi sellaista infoa, ettei into ainakaan tuosta laannu...

----------


## Sammy

> Olpas mukavoo lumessa tarpova, vaikken ajjaa ossookkaan ennee. Ja siitähän ne ideoinnit taas sai tuulta alleen. Tuommonen.





Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## devon

Tilasin, runko tulossa jenkeistä, pyörä saapuu kun saapuu.

----------


## Sammy

Aamulla töihin ajaessa joku ajeli seututie Viitosta (559) pitkin kippurasarvisella ilman minkäänlaista valoa tai heijastinta. Vaatteet olivat värikkään mustat. Voi olla ihan mielenkiintoinen kokemus tuossa kelissä mikä aamulla oli. Toivottavasti on päässyt ehjänä perille.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Nyt vuan kaikki kynnelle kykenevät polkujen tamppaukseen, niin voijaan ajella talvi läppeensä.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## pikkupoika

> Tilasin, runko tulossa jenkeistä, pyörä saapuu kun saapuu.



Onnea uudelle pyörälle!!!   Kansa vaatii kuvia, edestä, takaa, sivulta, alta päältä, joka puolta....

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Onnea uudelle pyörälle!!!   Kansa vaatii kuvia, edestä, takaa, sivulta, alta päältä, joka puolta....



Sisältä voi olla aavistuksen hankalampi  :Hymy:

----------


## pikkupoika

> Sisältä voi olla aavistuksen hankalampi



Pah. Pieni tekninen lisä haaste, täysin selvitettävissä oleva tilanne.

----------


## devon

Kiitos paljon! Jaa kuvia, niitä ei vielä juuri ole, tuossa yksi eiliseltä lenkuralta

----------


## Kyrdis

Onhan se Salsa aina upea ja tuo uusi mulukutinkin alkaa passaamaan silmään. Onnea täältäkin ==}

----------


## devon

Kiitos kiitos, mestarit hyväksyy oppilaan valinnan.

----------


## Sammy

Onnittelut Devonille uudesta pyörästä! Hieno on 

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos. Kyllä oli hyvät polut.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Kiitos itselleni, kyllä oli hyvät tiet

----------


## JPTH

piilossa

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

> piilossa
> 
> Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Polut on loistokunossa

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Oispa kesä, vaikkakin polut on nyt hyvässä kunnossa. Tavoitteena ens kesälle olisi pikkuhiljaa saada porukkaa taas käymään edes silloin tällöin niillä "porukkalenkeillä". Foorumilla suap olla aktiivinen ettei mene kaikki veispookin ja wasapin käyttöön

----------


## tirsintarsi

*peukku*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tirsintarsi

Torstaille voisi iltapäivälle harkita kesän avajaiskokoontumista ja pientä rentoa ajelua, kun polut näyttäisivät paljastuneen lumien alta.
Eli kaikki kynnelle kykenevät mukaan ja matkaan. Ajellaan sitten ihan leppoisasti peruspolkuja, niin ei tarvitse kenenkään pelätä taitojensa/kuntonsa puolesta osallistumista.
Lähtöpaikkavaihtoehdot voisivat olla Patakukkulan infotaulu tai Kumpusentien varresta hiekka-alueelta oikealla hivenen Huvikummuntien risteyksen jälkeen.

----------


## JPTH

Hyvät kelit on.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Kaipa se siten on 16:30 huomenna 10.5.18, Kumpusentien varresta.





> Torstaille voisi iltapäivälle harkita kesän avajaiskokoontumista ja pientä rentoa ajelua, kun polut näyttäisivät paljastuneen lumien alta.
> Eli kaikki kynnelle kykenevät mukaan ja matkaan. Ajellaan sitten ihan leppoisasti peruspolkuja, niin ei tarvitse kenenkään pelätä taitojensa/kuntonsa puolesta osallistumista.
> Lähtöpaikkavaihtoehdot voisivat olla Patakukkulan infotaulu tai Kumpusentien varresta hiekka-alueelta oikealla hivenen Huvikummuntien risteyksen jälkeen.

----------


## Kyrdis

Tullaantullaa

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos oli hyviä polkuja 

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Huomenna voisi ajaa porukkalenkkiä. Maastoon tekis miäli mut k -rauta 1700? Ja munkkimaantiekahviajot.

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä sir sinne

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Porukkalenkkiä

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## E_K

Kysynpä täältä kun en muualta keksi, mutta olisiko kenelläkään lainata tai vuokrata rihtauspukkia Siilinjärveltä muutamaksi päiväksi?

----------


## E_K

> Kysynpä täältä kun en muualta keksi, mutta olisiko kenelläkään lainata tai vuokrata rihtauspukkia Siilinjärveltä muutamaksi päiväksi?



Rihtaukset onnistui kotikonstein.

Jos jonkun mukaan maastoon mahtuu leppoisalla tahdilla ajelemaan niin voisin hypätä mukaan kun on porukkaa menossa ajamaan.

----------


## Kyrdis

Vähän nopeasti tulee mutta torstaina 1700 patalukkulan infotaululta maastoon lähdetään joninmoisella porukalla. Ja ylwensäkkn torstaisim ollaan tupattu ajaa. Tervtuloa!

----------


## E_K

Kiitoksia vinkistä! Täytyy liittyä seuraan.

----------


## JPTH

Mites oliko tänään ajuporukkaa.

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rispa

Moro onko käärmelahdessa laavu vielä pystyssä vai kenties poltettu? Mikäli pystyssä niin olikohan siellä puuvarasto vai pitikö raahata puut mukana?

----------


## Kyrdis

Käärmelahden laavu, siinä moottorikelkka uran vieressä poltettu pari vuotta sitten mutta uimarannalta löytyy tulentekopaikka ja ilmeisimmin puitakin

----------


## masukki

Vieläkö torstain "kevyet" on voimissaan, jos vaikka irtoaisi kotoa lupa liittyä joukkkoon.

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä on klo.17.00

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Pataski ilmoitustaululta.

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## masukki

Pitää varmaan alkaa tankata jos POLEttaa oikein kovasti

----------


## JPTH

Täysii vähän suo hommia.

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Aktivoidaan foorumia ja perustetaan siiliin omat kuvarastihommat. Jokainen varmaan ymmärtää kuinka nämä toimii, ja joss ei ,niin selitetään.

----------


## JPTH

S

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tirsintarsi

Varoitus, seuraavassa lauseessa niuhotusta:

Puuttuu gps-koordinaatit ja sanallinen kuvaus paikasta. Uutta kuvakaan ei ole...  :Hymy:

----------


## JPTH

Vähän sivuun

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kon-ciocc

Hei! 
Olen parina viime syksynä ajellut Torreviejan maisemissa. Maantiefillarin  vein syksyllä ja on siellä ennestään ns. kaupunkipyörät.  Jos kiinnostaa niin lennot ei paljon kustanna. Sieltä voi joko vuokrata fillarin tai viedä sen mukana. 50€/sivu. Menen takaisin tammikuun lopulla ja olen siellä maaliskuun loppuun . Olis mukava ajella jonkun suomenkieltä osaavan kanssa. Espanjan kieli kun ei taivu! Heh.. 
https://www.sports-tracker.com/worko...83bf623cf634c8

- kari

----------


## Reenaaja

täälläkin vois ajella..periaattees ihan kenen tahansa kanssa...jos vauhdit kutakuin natsaa...

----------


## JPTH

Hyvin pääsee poluilla

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Reenaaja

tänään kilpafillaril maantiellä..ei paikotellen päässy kovin kovaa kun tie ihan jäässä..paikoitellen sit ihan sula... :Hymy:  +1 oli lämpö kun lähin..9 korvilla...

----------


## devon

Pikaista paranemista Sammy & JPTH, ei teidän ihan noin kirjaimellisesti tarvitsisi poluilla törmäillä, kun sairaalaan asti jouduitte  :Cool:

----------


## JPTH

Kiitos. Kyl se tåstä

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kyrdis

Foorumipostaus aina kerran pariin vuotee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

